#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-04
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, NexusL said: ubotu: yes that is what i was sayign Thank You For
<rob> good bot!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Gothfunc_> hello, i need assistance in joining #ubuntu after fixing the router exploit please
<Hobbsee> Gothfunc_: sure, join #gothfunc ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyserver]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Seveas: adding channel specific factoids is borked - is this a known issue?
<Seveas> give me a for instance
<somerville32> !changethemes-#xubuntu is <reply> To change a theme in Xubuntu, Launch applications -> Settings -> User Interface Settings. To install a new theme, unpack the the theme to your ~/.themes/ directory. Note: Gnome themes work in Xubuntu.
<somerville32> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somerville32> !blah-#xubuntu-offtopic <reply> Blah!! :D
<somerville32> err..
<somerville32> !blah-#xubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Blah!! :D
<somerville32> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> you're not identified
<Seveas> try %whoami
<tonyyarusso> %whoami
<ubotu> tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> 'k, so let's try this then:
<tonyyarusso> !forinstance-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> If I'm replying, it works.
<somerville32> %whoami
<ubotu> somerville32
<tonyyarusso> 15:38 <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> hmm, 
<somerville32> I'm always identified, lol
<Seveas> !foo-#bar is baz
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> i know what's wrong
<somerville32> :D
<Seveas> !forget foo-#bar
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<tonyyarusso> The long channel names?  (ie #ubuntu vs #ubuntu-offtopic)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> !changethemes-#xubuntu is <reply> To change a theme in Xubuntu, Launch applications -> Settings -> User Interface Settings. To install a new theme, unpack the the theme to your ~/.themes/ directory. Note: Gnome themes work in Xubuntu.
<somerville32> Seveas: Are you going to... fix it? :)
<tonyyarusso> when he has time, I'm sure
<somerville32> @lart tonyyarusso
* Ubugtu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses tonyyarusso's head to break the homerun record
<somerville32> So violent : (
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, not if you don't file a buh
<somerville32> I'll file it! :D
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: ah, right
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: You hadn't done that yet?  Silly somerville32 
* Seveas -->bed
<somerville32> Bug #77076
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77076 in ubuntu-bots ""!<factoid> | <myself>" doesn't warn about correct bot usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77076
<somerville32> Erm..
<somerville32> Bug #78001
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78001 in ubuntu-bots "Adding Channel factoids fubar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78001
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, ping. see -offtopic
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Yeah, I'm considering it.
<tonyyarusso> steered
<tonyyarusso> (I think)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gdb> Can I get my weekly unban, please?
<gdb> I've been bored during my time away.
<gdb> Anyone?  Bueller?
<gdb> I gather everyone is idling.
<nalioth> weekly?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<gdb> Yes
<gdb> Perhaps it's every 2 weks.
<gdb> weeks*
<nalioth> my question is: what do you do so often to get banned?
<gdb> I get banned every time you run your DCC check in #ubuntu, then unbanned again when I notice and have you do your check to show I don't have the issue.
<gdb> So it's sort of become part of my routine here.
<nalioth> we don't run DCC checks  :)
<nalioth> why don't you fix your client permanently?
<gdb> It's fixed.
<gdb> I don't have the issue.
<gdb> Check it.
<nalioth> join me in #moderation please
<gdb> I don't know why I get banned, I can't recall who banned me last time.
<gdb> LjL I think.
<nalioth> if you drop when they do the DCC exploit, that is what happens
<gdb> I never drop, so I have no idea what happens.
<nalioth> gdb: you can join #ubuntu now. thanks for your patience :)
<gdb> I'm curious if there's anything I can do to prevent this again or if it's just something I'm going to have to deal with.
<gdb> I apologize for the long delay in responding, my co-worker needed me for something.
<gdb> I've been present at my PC only once while being banned, and noting visible happened on my screen.
<nalioth> i'm not sure what it'd take.
<gdb> I was simply banned and kicked.  I never dropped from the server or the channel or whatever is supposed to happen.
<nalioth> we send folks who reset upon exploit to #ubuntu-read-topic
<nalioth> you may just be incredibly coincidental
<gdb> Yes, that's the only other channel I'm in right now.
<gdb> Well, the coincidence seems incredibly consistent.
<gdb> I was getting angry about it, but I realize there's simply nothing I can do other than accept my lot in life to be banned every time. :-P
<gdb> At least people are polite about it.
<gdb> Oh!
<gdb> I suppose I can specifiy the port number with irssi.
<gdb> I'll do that now, back in a jiff.
<nalioth> mmmmkay
<gdb> There, using port 8001 now.  Perhaps I can stop bugging you all in here every couple weeks. ;-)  Time will tell, of course.  Thanks, nalioth.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-05
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyserver]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Do we kick for ignorance....
<maxamillion> i wish
<maxamillion> well ... sometimes i wish
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<somerville32> What channel? :] 
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> eitan: So what was the problem?
<eitan> .... I don't know where I should start... 
<tonyyarusso> the beginning, preferably
<eitan> ok... I'll try to be as brief as I can while giving you a picture of what is happening.
<eitan> I'm a new linux user first of all.
<maxamillion> time out ....
<eitan> I also have a friend who had a computer that was almost dead from viruses and using windows xp.
<maxamillion> not to be rude, but do we offer support from this chan?
<eitan> So I decided to install ubuntu for him instead because he's very computer unsavvy.
<eitan> I installed it, no problem.
* PriceChild looks at topic
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: No - theoretically this is a problem with #ubuntu...
<tonyyarusso> still waiting to see where it comes in
<eitan> ... ok hold on...
<nalioth> maxamillion: please wait
<eitan> so the last thing I wanted to do was to transfer some files that he had on his old windows installation from one of my other pc's on a network to his new ubuntu install...
* maxamillion appologizes 
<eitan> I went to the ubuntu channel to learn how to do this...
<eitan> someone told me to use the file sharing window
<eitan> ... they told me that I should use nfs.
<nalioth> eitan: you were given help many times and you refused to cooperate with the helpers
<eitan> So... that's how I set it up...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<eitan> please let me finish I am speaking with tonyyarusso
<nalioth> we are not gonna support your nfs / smb quest in here
<nalioth> so your explanation is unnecessary
<eitan> ... I am not asking the question here.. stop interrupting
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you can /lastlog eitan2 for the story
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %eitan!*@*]  by nalioth
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, looking at some grep stuff.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you see the behavior that got everyone riled up in #ubuntu and got him a +q in there
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I think I do.  We also had someone come complain about it in offtopic...
<somerville32> nalioth: What does eitan want now then?
<somerville32> It appears he isn't muted anymore in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %eitan!*@*]  by nalioth
<nalioth> you guys keep an eye out
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, looks like your run of the mill whiner that wants spoonfeeding :(
<linux_kid> nalioth: will do!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> hiya Pricey 
<Pricey> hello :)
<Pricey> seems like my BT home hub got an update today and is being dodgy
<maxamillion> sounds like fun
<somerville32> maxamillion, Ummm...
<somerville32> Time to ban JKnife?
<maxamillion> why so?
<somerville32> He is getting people to execute malicious code
<maxamillion> erm...
<nalioth> somerville32: example?
<somerville32> nalioth: :(){ :|:& }:; and fork bombs and stuff :/
<Jucato> nalioth: hi. sorry, I was sleeping... 
<nalioth> well, take action, somerville32 
<somerville32> The question at hand is if he was doing it again now or just explaining
<somerville32> TheSheep handled it yesterday (I wasn't there) and only gave warning
<somerville32> However, apparently vidd_laptop was a victim yesterday
<somerville32> nalioth: Did what he do violate freenode policy?
<maxamillion> somerville32: what do you say we bring vidd_laptop in here and have him give imput since he was the victim
<somerville32> maxamillion, The only indication the code he provided to you was malicious was that we _know_ him
<somerville32> IF you were some innocent, eager user, you'd have rebooted already
<PingunZ> Seveas, ping
<maxamillion> somerville32: hrmm.. true
<somerville32> Te question is no longer "Will we ban him?" 
<somerville32> nalioth: I wouldn't argue against a two week kline or something similar
<linux_kid> I say we bring in vidd_laptop
<somerville32> nalioth: Seems you've gone afk. I'm going to ask another staff member.
<maxamillion> i invited vidd_laptop ... he didn't show
<maxamillion> he signed off
<linux_kid> could we get someone in a privte chat with JKnife?
<maxamillion> somerville32: i need to go grocery shopping ... i will be back later, whatever you decide i will support
<somerville32> issue resolved.
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, ping
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: pong
<somerville32> Cearaco in #ubuntu ?
* tonyyarusso was just about to log off :P
<somerville32> Keeps yelling "<ceacro> Who has SIMPLY MEPIS installed ?????" over and over
<linux_kid> Cearaco is being quite annoying in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<tonyyarusso> quiet in #ubuntu now, but hasn't yet joined #mepis...
<tonyyarusso> there he is
<tonyyarusso> Can I go now?  ;)
<tonyyarusso> linux_kid: he changed nicks
<linux_kid> yes, and i bet he will be back in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> sigh - I'll take this off later
* tonyyarusso adds a mute
<somerville32> Wehre did you add the mute?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: #ubuntu, just now
<tonyyarusso> Phooey - couldn't do a reason on a quiet.
<tonyyarusso> script bug for later
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, login to ban tracker and make comment there?
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, now I'm really off for a few hours, will be back before bed no doubt though.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Yeah - I like the in-channel things sometimes though.
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> He is spamming in #mepis now
<tonyyarusso> yep
<tonyyarusso> joy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Hobbseeeee! :D
<linux_kid> I feel sorry for any channel he joins
<Hobbsee> hey somerville32!
<somerville32> Hobbsee, :)
<gouki> Hi everyone!
<PriceChild> hey gouki :)
<nalioth> somerville32: we don't give klines for channel infractions  :)
<somerville32> nalioth: Didn't seem like a channel infraction but I guess it is
<nalioth> fire up #ubuntu-unregged as #ubuntu seems to be overrun with no ops
<somerville32> me?
<nalioth> nobody noticed the bot floods in #ubuntu ?
<somerville32> I have
<gouki> Me too. Was checking some logs and noticed that
<PriceChild> * MrHell has quit ("Powered By BsB ( #BaDSTreeTBoYs )")
<somerville32> lol
<PriceChild> just incase you missed him :)
* somerville32 ponders going for a visit.
<PriceChild> its empty
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<TheSheep> somerville32: am I too soft?
<somerville32> TheSheep: I don't know. Am I too hard? :)
<nixternal> wow, imaging someone new to our goofy world walking in during that conversation. you realise the amount of repentance that would be due for that person?
<somerville32> @lart 28 nixternal
* Ubugtu thwacks nixternal with a BIG POINTY HOBBSEE OF DOOM
<nixternal> ;p
<Jucato> @lart Jucato
* Ubugtu decapitates Jucato conan the destroyer style
<nixternal> you know, i helped hobbsee hone in that pointy stick of doom
<somerville32> @lart 18 nixternal
* Ubugtu tackles nixternal, sits on nixternal and starts scratching at nixternal's chest
<somerville32> 0_o
<Jucato> :O
<TheSheep> somerville32: I did tell him to explain the code before posting it -- that was a mistake probably, I hsould have told him to never *ever* post such things under any circumstances :(
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Yeah, posting malicious code for execution != a good idea
<TheSheep> pepole do copy-paste random things without reading... :)
<somerville32> I know I've tried things that JKnife has suggested
<somerville32> Just to see what it did
<somerville32> One would have spammed the channel with y\n for ever and ever
<somerville32> But luckily I ran it in the terminal instead of the channel, lol
<TheSheep> somerville32: well, it's easier to understand if you replace : with foo (: is a valid function name)
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Welp... he is banned now
<somerville32> IT was hard because I consider him a "friend", I guess
<somerville32> You know... a regular
<TheSheep> somerville32: I'm fearing he might get disappointed and become really malicious (as opposed to joyfully malicious so far)
<somerville32> That would be disappointing
<TheSheep> he *is* a kiddie, script or not
<somerville32> It is nice to see he has an interest in programming and hacking (not to be confused with cracking) - obviously he uses the interest constructively 
<somerville32> s/obviously/hopefully
<nalioth> somerville32: initial "bans" should not last longer than 24 hours
<nalioth> asking for a '2 week kline' is a little harsh
<somerville32> I guess I just don't have much tolerance for tricking users into executing malicious code.
<nalioth> somerville32: some of us have no clue that others are not as smart as we are . . . . 
<nalioth> i'd not call it "tricking", i'd call it 'not thinking'
<TheSheep> especially when it's about jknife ;)
<somerville32> Either way, the ban in #xubuntu-offtopic is for 1 week. I consider what he did a serious offence and he was already warned once.
<somerville32> This isn't the first time we've had issues with mr. JKnife :] 
<superkirbyartist> Hello?  Did you see what Bruenig did?
<superkirbyartist> He gave me a command to wipe my drive!
<somerville32> channel?
<superkirbyartist> #ubuntu
<superkirbyartist> Somerville32, I think we have met before.
<somerville32> :] 
<superkirbyartist> Somerville32, can you do something about somerville32, please?
<superkirbyartist> Somerville32, can you do something about bruenig, please?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, Alrighty. :)
<superkirbyartist> So what did you tell him?
<somerville32> Doesn't matter :] 
<superkirbyartist> Somerville32: How did you deal with him?
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, I gave him a warning.
<superkirbyartist> Somerville32: You remind me of AIM.
<somerville32> Who is AIM?
<superkirbyartist> Somerville32: AIM messenger.  By the way, this was a computer that I will give to a friend.  But what if this was a computer with important data?
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, You can ask support questions in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, or #xubuntu :)
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: in the last 2 hours _no one_ has said "sudo rm" in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: except you saying you got told to run it
<superkirbyartist> Amaranth: Sorry, it was a PM.  Does that count?
<Amaranth> Not really.
<superkirbyartist> Amaranth: Regardless if it's a PM or not, he did ti.
<Amaranth> Other than your claim he seems to be very helpful.
<Amaranth> And what he does in a PM has _nothing_ to do with #ubuntu
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, type: /ignore <username> ALL
<somerville32> IF you'd like to ignore someone
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: this is why it's recommended that support questions and answers should be done *in* the main channel
<Jucato> unless you absolutely trust the other person
<Jucato> if someone gives a bad or incorrect advice/answer, other people would be around to correct
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: Based on my logs of your messages in #ubuntu you annoyed everyone and got a nasty response to a private annoyance for help
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<superkirbyartist> Amaranth: Where comes the reason to wipe my drive?
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: That's not the point
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: 1) If was not in #ubuntu, no one will do anything about it in #ubuntu. 2) You were annoying _everyone_ and in general being a troll in #ubuntu and I'm guessing you PMed bruenig to annoy him even more and he told you to sudo rm everything.
<Amaranth> And that's if I'm willing to believe he told you to do that
<Amaranth> And if he did how would you suddenly know what it did?
<superkirbyartist> He PMed me first.
<Amaranth> That's not going to get him banned from #ubuntu
<superkirbyartist> Grub error 15?
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: it could be that he PM'ed you in response to what you were doing in #ubuntu
<superkirbyartist> Never mind, nothing is being done to prevent drive wipes!
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: grub error 15 means the files it needs are missing
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: and nothing is being done to prevent things that didn't happen in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: because in #ubuntu he is one of the great few who helps people
<superkirbyartist> Amaranth: He told me to wipe my drive.
<Amaranth> superkirbyartist: but not in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> Do you understand the difference?
<superkirbyartist> Yes, still.
<superkirbyartist> Gave him a warning?
<Amaranth> If you broke someone's fence in another city would you expect your parents to disown you?
<Amaranth> Bad example.
<Amaranth> Just because he did something somewhere else doesn't mean he should be removed from #ubuntu. He hasn't done anything wrong there.
<superkirbyartist> But did you at least warn him?
<Amaranth> somerville32 did
<superkirbyartist> Would you let a computer hacker go to your party?
<Amaranth> I'm a hacker, what are you talking about? :P
<Amaranth> You're talking about a cracker.
<Amaranth> And yeah, sure, he didn't do anything to me.
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, There isn't a need to argue. Amaranth can't ban/kick him and we're not going to.
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, I gave him a warning. If he gives you any more grief in pm, ignore him
* Jucato wish people would disambiguate hacker from cracker...
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, If he gives you trouble in #ubuntu, let us know
<Amaranth> Yeah, I can't do anything, I've been stripped of my op powers.
<Jucato> Amaranth: why?
<Amaranth> Jucato: Being an ass for a couple days in #beryl-dev
<Jucato> oh heh :)
<Amaranth> I wish that "not related to Ubuntu" thing would apply there. ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<superkirbyartist> Thank you somerville32
<somerville32> np
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<superkirbyartist> Why am I still banned from #ubuntu
<somerville32> You're not banned
<somerville32> You're muted
<superkirbyartist> Why is that?
<somerville32> I'm not sure.
<somerville32> Ask crimsun
<superkirbyartist> crimsun: Why am I muted?
* rob doesn't suspect he'll answer now..
<superkirbyartist> He's out of the house.
<superkirbyartist> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, I'm sure if you ask nicely, an op in #ubuntu will unban you.
<superkirbyartist> I am sorry for spamming on the #ubuntu, and I get so impatient at times, because it seems no one wants to help me.  I'll try to be more patient and polite.  I would like someone to unban me.
<somerville32> "unmute" you, you mean
<somerville32> You aren't banned
<superkirbyartist> Yes.
<somerville32> :)
<rob> superkirbyartist: if no one answers you, it means nobody knows the answer to your question
<rob> (that is currently around, at least)
<nalioth> next time, superkirbyartist, it won't be so easy
<superkirbyartist> Rob, it's hard to accept sometimes.  It's hard.  It's not impossible.
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, If you get frustrated in the future. Try taking a break or trying another support channel.
<rob> there you go, nalioth unbanned you
* rob O_o's at #ubuntu
<superkirbyartist> What does nalioth mean by not so easy?
<rob> odd guy
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> aren't they all?
* somerville32 knows he is.
<nixternal> i put the odd in ....
<nixternal> umm odd i guess :)
* Jucato is very certain nixternal is odd...
<nixternal> thanks
<Jucato> :)
<nalioth> nixternal: IS odd
* Jucato waves to nalioth
<nalioth> how else can you explain him leaving all those ignorant savages out in the cold?
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> i wasn't letting them in to suck up my expensive heating bill
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, ping
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: pong
* tonyyarusso looks at #ubuntu
<somerville32> see pm
* gouki is going to bed! Night 'all!
<Amaranth> sorry, setting something up
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, Amaranth said: !chaos is <reply> "The idea that Bill Gates has appeared like a knight in shining armour to lead all customers out of a mire of technological chaos neatly ignores the fact that it was he who, by peddling second-rate technology, led them into it in the first place." - Douglas Adams
<Amaranth> bleh, forgot i'm not an editor anymore
<Jucato> lol
<gouki> Oww! Bad move by aualin on #ubuntu :S
<tonyyarusso> Yeah - he's being nice about it though :)
<tonyyarusso> Last time that happened they got snotty and someone had to ban the owner too.
<gouki> Heh
* somerville32 is lost.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kporter said: !ask is there an equivilent to service network restart?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should the !paste factoid have ` - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)` at the end? it doesnt seem particularly helpful
<tonyyarusso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<somerville32> !bot > kporter
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: Oh, actually, yes.  Sometimes the pastebin goes down and the topic will say a backup even if the factoid doesn't.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i would think putting the backup in the factoid would be better then asking people to join #Ubuntu to find out that the psatebin is down
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: Probably true.
<somerville32> !no, paste is  a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste). Backup pastebin: http://pastebin.ca
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
<somerville32> !no, paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste). Backup pastebin: http://pastebin.ca
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
<somerville32> better?
<Amaranth> it seemingly ignores extra whitespace
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, thanks.
<Amaranth> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste). Backup pastebin: http://pastebin.ca
<Seveas> !paste =~ s/. Ba.*//
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> pastebin shouldn't go down anymore
<tonyyarusso> :)
<tonyyarusso> that's good
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<somerville32> seveas =~ s/. S.*//
* somerville32 phears the pastebin monopoly.
<elkbuntu> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<elkbuntu> lucky it didnt edit that :
<Seveas> %removeeditor somerville32 
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> :p
<somerville32> : O
<somerville32> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul
* somerville32 feels... naked.
* Seveas looks away
<Jucato> :O
<somerville32> %delowner seveas
<somerville32> : (
* Hobbsee beats somerville32 
<somerville32> ubotu: Don't listen to Seveas. Doesn't our relationship mean anything? :(
* Jucato dares...
<Jucato> @lart Hobbsee
* Ubugtu makes Jack Bauer chase Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> @lart Jucato 
* Ubugtu pours hot grits down the front of Jucato's pants
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Jucato was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> I'm not brave enough :)
<Jucato> might get scolded too :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nah, i doubt it
<somerville32> Jucato: Don't fool yourself. No one scolded Hobbsee while you were gone. We're all afraid of lart 28
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<jenda> Op Wars, Episode III?
<Hobbsee> only III?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 4-6 arnt as good quality ;)
<jenda> I was lazy to write them all down, so I invented my own numbering system.
<jenda> III means a lot.
<Jucato> Episode LIII?
<jenda> I means one, II means some, III means a bunch, IV is an uncountable amount and V is infinity.
<jenda> It's all I need.
<Kamping_Kaiser> its all one need? :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Jucato> heh I didn't get that immediately :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* somerville32 reports that he is running out of memory.
* Hobbsee feeds somerville32 more memory
<somerville32> Yum!
<Jucato> heh like botsnack :)
<somerville32> I just spent all night teaching someone how to "program"
<somerville32> I'm being way too thorough
<Jucato> in what?
<somerville32> LPC
<somerville32> Lets goto -offtopic
<somerville32> Actually
<somerville32> I'm going to bed
* somerville32 waves.
<Jucato> 'night!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. night
<Hobbsee> night somerville32 
* somerville32 hugs Hobbsee.
* Jucato hugs Hobbsee for no reason whatsoever
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Kamping_Kaiser feels left out
* Hobbsee hugs both of you back
* Jucato feels all warm and fuzzy
* somerville32 loves memoserv.
<jenda> PLease watch Yavee
<jenda> nevermind, left.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* `6og hugs elkbuntu , wb
<elkbuntu> :)
<Jucato> :O
* elkbuntu hugs `6og
<`6og> :)
<`6og> Jucato, :o to you to :P
* Hobbsee tells `6og to go back to being kaiser.
* `6og tells Hobbsee he was forced to change his nic! 
<`6og> elkbuntu, was there!
<Hobbsee> :P
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, someone stole the ka namespace in a channel... trying to talk to him was annoying
<`6og> :)
<Hobbsee> ah
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: are you around by chance?
<`6og> and back tick is less anoying then typing kam :)
<Hobbsee> after the time it takes to find it on my keyboard...
<`6og> its next to 1 :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> yay another kernel i wont beable to boot to :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: no l-r-m for it yet. and its a good test for the new initramfs-tools
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahh.  there is for the latest kernel though, i thoguth
<Hobbsee> well, you can download the binaries anyway
<gnomefreak> initramfs-tools has been a big pain in the butt with feisty
<gnomefreak> l-r-m are being held back waiting for nvidia-glx and other things to get uploaded
<Hobbsee> there are binaries of that too, arent there?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: maybe in bens kernel site but i dont know what has been built yet
<Hobbsee> on LP was what i meant
<gnomefreak> oh didnt evvent hink about LP
<gnomefreak> even
<gnomefreak> think
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, pong
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: is beryol 1.2 gonna be final in feisty?
<imbrandon> no, 1.4+
<imbrandon> there are some lic issues i'm having them clear up before some more of it can be uploaded though
<gnomefreak> ok cool ty :)
<PriceChild> imbrandon: 1.4?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<DBO> we'll let them talk again in a bit...
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<DBO> -_-
<nalioth> you guys know to watch for the cat, right?
<DBO> the cat?
<nalioth>  user named ^_^
<DBO> ah no I did not
<nalioth> nasty troll
<nalioth> hasn't done anything in #ubuntu yes that i know of
<nalioth> but has been plenty busy elsewhere
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild wonders whether something should be done about the confusing channel name #ubuntu-xgl
<PriceChild> someone just claimed that aiglx questions weren't dealt with there
<gnomefreak> DBO: you around?
<DBO> gnomefreak, sure
<DBO> whats up?>
<gnomefreak> what do you think fowarding -xgl to -effects  and if we need to to come up with another channel and get rid of -xgl
<gnomefreak> and just carry topic and access list over if possible. everybody complains about everything but im seeing the -xgl is for xgl only thing way too much :(
<DBO> im ok with that
<DBO> I have to run again
<DBO> work
<DBO> later
<gnomefreak> DBO: i believe you or seveas have to do it
<gnomefreak> have fun
<DBO> i think seveas has to actually
<gnomefreak> ok ill ping him later about it
<nalioth> who 'owns' the channel?
<gnomefreak> seveas is contact in -xgl and DBO in -effects
<gnomefreak> owns im not sure anymore
<nalioth> DBO can fill out the access list in -effects while waiting
* nalioth looks for himself
<gnomefreak> info doesnt give owner just contacts
<DBO> I will take care of that when I have a couple free moments
<DBO> gotta take care of this stuff first
<nalioth> gnomefreak: contact = owner
<gnomefreak> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> nixternal: you can add meeting to fridge still right?
<nixternal> ya
<gnomefreak> nixternal: can you add one for us
<nixternal> sure can
<gnomefreak> nixternal: sunday jan 7th at 1800UTC nun meeting
<gnomefreak> in -meeting ofcourse :)
* PriceChild wonders if nixternal will mind me bugging him in the future to add FC meetings
<nixternal> PriceChild: just ping me if you need something added
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: for 100 USD ill have it added :)
<PriceChild> I think I'll go with nixterna l :P
<nixternal> gnomefreak: is there an agenda?
<PriceChild> we've got our first 2 meetings on anyway...
<gnomefreak> nixternal: asking now
<gnomefreak> nixternal: general agenda for now?
<nixternal> just a link to a wiki page where youw ill add the agenda is fine
<gnomefreak> ok give me a bit on that we have a site but there isnt anything there about agenda so i have to find out what we nee dto do either wikify it or make it on site i have
<nixternal> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NUNAgenda
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> that wilkl work i guess
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/704
<nixternal> done
<gnomefreak> ty
<nixternal> no prob
<esaym> What is the deal with the "exploit" in #ubuntu
<esaym> I changed my port from 6667 to 8001
<esaym> I guess I'm fixed?
<nalioth> esaym: join me in #moderation please
<nalioth> esaym: you're good now :) thanks for your patience :)
<esaym> how was I flagged for the exploit?
<esaym> Is it an automatic script?
<nalioth> usually in temporal proximity to the exploiter
<esaym> Well I connect and disconnect alot on my own.  Would I be flagged for that?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> must have been coincidence
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Zelda said: !beryl is cool
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<nixternal> err beryl is crap! :)
<Amaranth> nixternal: hehe
<sebastean> Hello, I need help with a LoCo:s irc channel. I guess I am at the right place?
<Amaranth> What channel is it?
<nalioth> sebastean: what help is that?
<tonyyarusso> sebastean: Maybe?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<sebastean> Our channel has been hijacked..
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-se?
<sebastean> thats right
<Amaranth> Nafallo is active there, he is the alternative contact for the channel
<Amaranth> What's the problem?
<nalioth> hijacked?
<sebastean> it is not under control of the Swedish LoCo
<sebastean> nafall is alt contact and ozamosi is contact
<tonyyarusso> And they are not approved by the team itself?
<Amaranth> You're saying this channel existed before the LoCo and now you want control of it?
<sebastean> tonyyaarusso: Know they are not
<sebastean> Amaranth: it is the the Locos official chanel
<sebastean> *no, I meant
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: surely we have a process for that?
<nalioth> yes, it's named Seveas
<PriceChild> lol
<tonyyarusso> Figured
<Nafallo> what's happening here? :-)
<Amaranth> Alright, I think we have everyone here now
<sebastean> yes
<Amaranth> So, perhaps we can start talking? :)
<Amaranth> sebastean claims Nafallo and ozamosi have "hijacked" the LoCo's channel
<Amaranth> What do you guys say?
<sebastean> The channel is not Nafollo's, not ozamosi's, not mine, but the Swedish LoCo's. An I am the elected leader of Ubuntu Sweden. Nafollo or ozamosi are not.
<Nafallo> what has that to do with who founded the channel?
<sebastean> Nafallo and ozamosi are not elected or chosen in any way by Ubuntu Sweden
<Nafallo> I am still the elected admin if we are going to be harsh...
<ozamosi> I am the channel's founder, and I've always been.
<Nafallo> #ubuntu.se predates the LoCo and have since changed name to #ubuntu-se.
<sebastean> Nafallo: I don't know the rules. But if nafallo and ozamosi will stay contact for the channel, it will not be the swedish LoCo's channel.
<Amaranth> sebastean: Why all of this now?
<Amaranth> I'm guessing the LoCo team has been around for awhile
<sebastean> Amaranth: ozamosi and his friend PsySine were banned from the forum.
<ozamosi> PsySine also controls the channel, I might add.
<ozamosi> But he's not at a computer untill monday.
<Amaranth> And PsySine banned you from the channel, what was the cause of that?
<PriceChild> why were they banned sebastean ?
<Amaranth> And why were they banned from the forum?
<PriceChild> jinx! :)
<ozamosi> PsySine has told sebastean that sebastean will be allowed to enter the channel, when PsySine is allowed to read the forums again.
<sebastean> Amaranth: They broke the roles
<tonyyarusso> Um, revenge banning isn't very cool.
<ozamosi> sebastean: you still haven't explained in any way which rules PsySine violated.
<ozamosi> sebastean: the "motivation" was a quote from something he wrote, without any explanation
<Nafallo> tonyyarusso: agreed. but I can see why in the recent events. many long time contributors have been banned from the forum and most posts get moderated more than what's needed.
<Nafallo> when someone tells them to stop they get banned :-P
<tonyyarusso> Nafallo: Yeah - I'm not qualified to make any judgements about the original bans, but also not very impressed with where it went from there.
<tonyyarusso> sebastean, Nafallo, ozamosi: Has anyone spoken to Jono yet?
<Nafallo> tonyyarusso: nope. I've been thinking about it, but hold back to see if we could resolve it.
<sebastean> ozamosi: I quoted the text PsySine had written in the forum and sent it to his e-mail. To me it was obvious what the problem were. If it was not to him, he should have asked me by e-mail.
<tonyyarusso> Nafallo: okay.  If nothing improves from today, he might be a useful moderator.
<ozamosi> sebastean: he's asked on the email list...
<Nafallo> tonyyarusso: agreed. jono, and if that doesn't work we WILL bring it to the CC :-)
<Amaranth> I certainly hope it doesn't come to that
<tonyyarusso> me too
<Nafallo> Amaranth: same here. that's why I'm mostly observing for the moment :-)
<tonyyarusso> sebastean: Does the LoCo team have someone else they would prefer be the contact for the channel?
<sebastean> tonyyarusso: yes, Louie', and he would not ban either of us if we were respekting each other.
<sebastean> *respecting
<tonyyarusso> Just making sure there's someone in line that's been "approved" (whatever that entails)
<Nafallo> if the ban is everything I can remove it. is there another reason why not the guys who did form the whole LoCo right of the sudden have been "bad people"? :-)
<ozamosi> I need to walk our dogs right now, so I'll let Nafallo speak for me.
<sebastean> Nafallo; It's not about the ban, it's about the the channel should be in control of the LoCo, not on it's own..
<Nafallo> ozamosi: okidoki. I'll keep you informed.
<Nafallo> sebastean: which people do you count as the LoCo then?
<Nafallo> sebastean: since I thought both me and oz where LoCo-people...
<sebastean> Nafallo: people voting on the official meeting
<Nafallo> I've done that :-)
<Nafallo> I've been secretary and head of meetings as well...
<sebastean> Nafallo: the meeting has not given you any athority
<Amaranth> Seems we have some higher level authority problems here as well.
<sebastean> Amaranth: We have an official meeting that decides things, I guess there's no athority problem
<Nafallo> aha. you mean like that. have anyone? otherwise I'm elected admin on the very first meeting, and I don't think there have been a vote against it.
<Amaranth> I think you guys should talk to jono ASAP if you can't sort this out on your own but for now I would recommend unbanning sebastean from the channel. If you have a problem with him later that's actually _in_ the channel that's a reason to ban him.
<Nafallo> Amaranth: right.
<Nafallo> doner
<Nafallo> done even :-)
<sebastean> Amaranth: Ok we will do so.
<nalioth> :)
<nalioth> we are all adults here.  :)
<Nafallo> I would like to ask to unban PsySine and ozamosi from the forum as well :-)
<Nafallo> they haven't even recieved a warning before just being banned without any explanation.
<tonyyarusso> Seems like a fair trade to me.
<tonyyarusso> Dunno about forums, but most of our bans are only 24 hours anyway.
<Amaranth> PriceChild knows about forums :)
<PriceChild> Hello :)
<Nafallo> hi PriceChild :-)
<sebastean> tonyyarusso: But we can't have peaple using offensive swearing at the forum.
<sebastean> tonyyarusso: and showing respect in other matters as well
<Amaranth> sebastean: Doing it once isn't deserving of a ban though. You're supposed to warn them and/or edit their post to remove the swearing
<tonyyarusso> sebastean: Agreed.  Second chances is all I'm recommending, so we can start fresh.
<PriceChild> consistent rule breaking should result in moderation first
<Nafallo> sebastean: but we can have everyone banned without warnings? when you got banned from the channel without warning, how did you react?
<PriceChild> do you have a good set of clear rules and guidelines for both members & moderators
<Amaranth> Nafallo: He PMed me. ;)
<sebastean> PriceChild: even if it was offensive swearing toward another person?
<PriceChild> sebastean: yes
<Nafallo> Amaranth: when was that? he was banned from yesterday... 24h I would guess.
<PriceChild> sebastean: if not.... you should have VERY CLEAR guidelines publically availiable saying this would result in a ban immediately?
<Amaranth> Nafallo: he just did it
<Nafallo> Amaranth: oki :-)
<Amaranth> right before i joined #ubuntu-se
<Nafallo> Amaranth: ah. you're there as well :-)
<sebastean> PriceChild: And if someone get unbanned and still don's give respect to other member?
<Amaranth> Which is kind of funny, I have absolutely no power to do anything. I'm not even an op in the english channels anymore. :)
<sebastean> *show
<Nafallo> sebastean: then you ask them why first..
<Nafallo> sebastean: common sense and humanity to one another.
<PriceChild> sebastean: once placed under moderation, on ubuntuforums.org we see three types of people... 1. they disappear 2. They apologise and are on almost best behaviour 3. their true troll comes out and they eventually deserve a full ban
<Nafallo> PriceChild: eventually being a magic word I guess :-)
<PriceChild> sebastean: you really need to set these rules down on the forums, maybe take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php?page=policy for ideas
<PriceChild> I know how annoying it sounds to have to document this, but if you've a solid set of publically approved guidelines, then you're laughing
<Nafallo> also something often said is that the rules are agreed on when you join the forums... but they've changed a lot since for example ozamosi joined (first user, no rules) :-)
<sebastean> Nafallo: To me there can not be any valid reason for offensive swearing towards another person. But I will have VERY CLEAR guidelines publically availiable saying this would result in a ban immediately. And if nafallo and oz promise to follow the guidelines, the might be unbanned, but this decion must be taken by the forum admin. I will talk to him.
<PriceChild> sebastean: no, it should be taken and approved by the whole community IMO
<Nafallo> sebastean: not me. I hate forumes. PsySine. and the rules should be agreed upon on a members meeting.
<Nafallo> if the leader sets the rules in stone, it is not a democracy anymore...
* gnomefreak has to admit the forums seem to be straightening up a bit in the last month or 2
<sebastean> PriceChild: the guidelines yes, but I am talking about the ban
<Nafallo> hi gnomefreak :-)
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> it would still be a democracy
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: ubuntuforums.org?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<PriceChild> yay :)
<ozamosi> I'm back
* gnomefreak runs
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Nafallo> lol
<gnomefreak> the constition is in a democratic socity and it is writen in stone (hasnt been changed in god knows how long) they just revise small sections when there is a need
<ozamosi> sebastean: aren't you a moderator as well? You can unban us if you want to...
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: one person haven't written that in stone himself? :-)
<sebastean> ozamosi: yes, but it is the admins decision to make, not mine
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: it was voted on by a group
<sebastean> gnomefreak: there has been a thread at the forum for one week diskussion the rules.
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: as any rules/guidelines need to be
<ozamosi> sebastean: well... One could argue that since I'm the founder of the irc channel, Nafallo can't unban you either...
<sebastean> ozamosi: this is not fare arguing
<gnomefreak> didnt it used to be #ubuntu-forums?
* gnomefreak thought jenda "founded" #ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> #ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> it was zenwhen
<ozamosi> sebastean: perhaps not. I just want to be able to read what you say in the forums without resorting to ssh tunnels and links, simply because you've banned my ip
<sebastean> I will do some thinking. And I think I will contact Jono to guide me. Thank you everybady for your help.
<PriceChild> gnomefreak:  although me and jenda have 30 and are both contacts for the staff channel
<gnomefreak> ozamosi: you are banned from the forums or from the irc channel?
<ozamosi> gnomefreak: the forums
<gnomefreak> than why is this even in here?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: does the forums.org have a place to debate bans from that address?
<ozamosi> Nafallo asked for me and PsySine to be unbaned from the forums if sebastean got unbaned from the irc channel. But I'll take this somewhere else.
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: we have the resolution center?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you do?
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: ozamosi, the former contactperson and the dude who made most work yet for the LoCo criticised the new leaders way of moderating and banning people for not big reasons.
<PriceChild> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: the new leaders got pissed and banned him... something like that :-)
<gnomefreak> new leaders?
<Nafallo> yea. seems sebastean like "leader" better than "contact" :-)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: wouldnt his ban go that far as it is ubuntuforums.org?
<Nafallo> but the title have been voted on so... *drops it*
* gnomefreak sees leader as being higher than anyone else but i think ubuntu is all about being equal but not my argument
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: I would argue that Seveas is your leader
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: I agree with you fwiw. that's why I've always argued against the damn word in the LoCo :-P
<gnomefreak> why does forums bans have to do with #channel bans on differnet people
<Amaranth> Well, now you have a council
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: that part has been fixed
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: no one is currently banned in a channel because of a forum :)
<gnomefreak> i would hope not lol
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: I've always wondered about that too :P We haven't actually banned anyone (except for spammers) for a while really
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: afaik moderation has always worked
<Nafallo> PriceChild: good. that's how it should work :-)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: I'll bring that up at the forums council on tues :)
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: The part we're trying to fix now is what caused the channel ban to begin with. sebastean banned several of the main IRC folks from the forums
<Amaranth> Why do forums and IRC always have to clash? :)
<PriceChild> Amaranth: what about mailing lists? ;)
<gnomefreak> we shouldnt
<gnomefreak> does that mean i can ban anyone in here from forums?
<Amaranth> PriceChild: forums and mailing lists should have no direct or indirect connection of any kind :P
<Nafallo> Amaranth: not just IRC. ozamosi was our everything. admin for server, wiki, forums, sql, contact, translator, supportstaff etc... :-)
<sebastean> gnomefreak: here's the log from before you logged in: http://pastebin.se/5404 . If you have any questins, just write my name. Anyway I will be talking to Jona to be guided.
<Amaranth> Nafallo: Then why is sebastean the LoCo contact and now ozamosi?
<Amaranth> err, not*
<Nafallo> Amaranth: ozamosi started on the damn university and hadn't got time anymore :-/
<Amaranth> sebastean: jono :)
<Amaranth> Nafallo: Ah, that happens to the best of us
<Nafallo> Amaranth: :-)
* Amaranth is on winter break
* gnomefreak reads this as a revenge ban and if it is than the banner has broken rules of an operator and the bans should be revoked by a staffer. but anyone that is gonna say this is right or wrong is gonna need the direct logs of what happened
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: watch IMMORTAL in #ubuntu :P
<Amaranth> That ban has been removed
<gnomefreak> but the logs from this channel say nothing about what rules were broken
<PriceChild> please :)
<Amaranth> The problem now is that sebastean is the Swedish LoCo contact and he wants control of the channel. Apparently he kicked Nafallo and friends out of the LoCo. They are the ones that started the channel
<Nafallo> and the LoCo :-)
<Amaranth> That kind of thing is really a jono/Seveas issue, outside of our jurisdiction. :)
<Nafallo> I won't lend over the control until he proven worthy by moderating the forum correctly though...
<Nafallo> I can say that right now.
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: actually... that wasn't the whole truth :-)
<Nafallo> sebastean did for some reason op himself in the channel right out of sudden.
<Nafallo> people got scared.
<Nafallo> I for instance oped myself seconds after...
<Nafallo> when asked why, he didn't answer. and PsySine got banned from the forums for not answering who was the contact for the channel (atleast some of us guess that's the reason). that's when he banned him (after removing his ChanServ access)
<Nafallo> and I can say I wouldn't have answered either when he comes and say he DEMANDS an answer as the leader :-P
<sebastean> Nafallo says: "and the LoCo" But no one are (and have not been) banned from anything except the forum (I and I guess just I was banned from the IRC), not the maillist, not the wiki.
<sebastean> "Amaranth: The problem now is that sebastean is the Swedish LoCo contact and he wants control of the channel. Apparently he kicked Nafallo and friends out of the LoCo. They are the ones that started the channel"
<ozamosi> sebastean: well, nobody used the mailing list untill they were baned from the forum...
<Nafallo> sebastean: ehrm... I'm here. I have backlog. when you say the LoCo have no control over the channel that implies the three with access levels are not part of the LoCo :-).
<sebastean> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/
<Nafallo> sebastean: yepp. that's in Swedish :-)
<Nafallo> OMG
* Nafallo reads the new mail
<sebastean> Nafallo and ozamosi: As I sad I will do some thinking, and then contact Jono. I guess I have nothing more to say for now.
<ozamosi> sebastean: whatabout raising the forum bans?
<sebastean> ozamosi: msg me and we could talk about that
<ozamosi> No warning, has been more than 24 hours, and we all have IP bans.
<Nafallo> ozamosi: I think we have better chances with summon an admin and make him hack SQL than get sebastean to unban :-(
<Nafallo> I'm sorry it had to go this far
<ozamosi> sebastean: you just said you were going to as soon as you had spoken to the forum admin. Now, you need to speak to me instead?
<sebastean>  msg me if you want to talk about this
<Nafallo> sebastean: *sigh* could you please stop moving the discussions to query/your mobile all the time? starts to get annoying to not be able to talk about ANY problems out in the open.
<ozamosi> sebastean: you can come into #ubuntu-se, and we can continue.
<sebastean> ozamosi: I am talking to the forumadmin in phone
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: i dont think youll find jono much before monday
<gnomefreak> atleast an active jono
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: damn :-/. the situation is inflammable as hell. it's like sitting with a living, running, human torch running around you :-/
<gnomefreak> its 8-9 pm where he is on friday night. he gets weekends off afaik
<Nafallo> wow :-P
<Nafallo> I thought he worked for Canonical ;-)
<gnomefreak> i dont see any reason this cant be settled within the forums admins
<gnomefreak> he does
<Nafallo> just pulling your leg :-)
<gnomefreak> :)
<sebastean> gnomefreak: thank you
<gnomefreak> although some of the other employees are still working
<Nafallo> I hope it can... but sebastean sent a mail declaring #ubuntusverige as the official loco-channel ;-)
<gnomefreak> yw
<ozamosi> Nafallo: yes... That makes me wonder why we're here at all :
<Nafallo> something still seems very much broken... :-)
<gnomefreak> forums should have no rank on IRC channels other than thier own so that is a seperate issue in my eyes
* gnomefreak really thinks there should be a channel for forum admins and complaints like this channel for irc
<gnomefreak> to debate forum.org bans ;)
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: it's the swedish loco forum... :-)
<Nafallo> hehe
* gnomefreak yells for naliot^h clean this crap up please so our day can go on ;)
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: haha! :-D
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: we need jono, not nalioth ;-)
* PriceChild 's reasonably sure jono's off down under giving talks
<Nafallo> sebastean, ozamosi: gentlemen, may we leave this room now? :-)
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: you have one here the other is away for 3 days (i guess you would need to wait than)
<Nafallo> PriceChild: yea. will catch him next week :-)
<nalioth> gentlemen, you can wait for seveas and/or jono in #ubuntu-admin
<gnomefreak> there is a channel 
<gnomefreak> :(
<Nafallo> Seveas? :-)
<PriceChild> ah no that's next week (leaves on 12th)
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: seveas is head of IRC
<gnomefreak> in a sense
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: ah. we need loco-help :-)
<Nafallo> I'll catch jono when I see him then :-)
<gnomefreak> i think he is in someway attached to all #ubuntu-* channels
<gnomefreak> or atleast 50 or so
<nalioth> no takers?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you around?
<PriceChild> hey gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> oh nvm im too lost 
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: we're changing our policies on bannings as we speak :) Getting something sorted for access to res center only :D
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: go on what's up?
* gnomefreak confused with forums and ubuntu-se bans being connected in any way 
<gnomefreak> forums should have  apanel of a few people (maybe what is being voted on is this) that handle these issues
<gnomefreak> thought it was decided already but like i said im lost
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: that's the admins place.... the mods handle the day to day running of the forums in general. The admins are the only people allowed to respond in the RC
<PriceChild> oh and I was just suggesting ways to fix the issues they're facing, they didn't have any set rules or guidelines really
<gnomefreak> k and teh #ubuntu-se is different peopl different issues?
<gnomefreak> the forums do now
<gnomefreak> we voted on them they better be using them
<PriceChild> yeah #ubuntu-se is completely seperate and with own forums
<gnomefreak> se has their own forums?
<PriceChild> yeah
<gnomefreak> omg
<PriceChild> that's the big issue :)
<PriceChild> they were exchanging bans between the se forums and -se
<gnomefreak> is it a ubuntuforums.org site?
<PriceChild> nope
<PriceChild> completely separate
<gnomefreak> is it official?
<PriceChild> I was just called in by A maranth to give advice as I'm " a forums guy" :P
<PriceChild> I'm not sure
<gnomefreak> the people involved would need to understand what people do on forums may not be the same as irc channela nd the bans shouldnt be interchangable at all. but thats IMHO
<gnomefreak> just like #ubuntu bans are only in #ubuntu 
<gnomefreak> they have to screw up again in a different place to be banned from there
* gnomefreak thinks some should just be along the board bans but eh
<PriceChild> Every situation is different :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak wants to ban him for using 2 too much :(
<PriceChild> ?
<gnomefreak> oh someone in #kubuntu used 2 in every word 
<gnomefreak> gives me a headach trying to read it
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to get sysinfo output?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: the sysinfo that everyone seems to be posting
<gnomefreak> not today but normally
<PriceChild> !sysinfo
<ubotu> sysinfo: Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 512 kB
<gnomefreak> oh its an app
<nalioth> gnomefreak: http://irssi.org/scripts
<PriceChild> nope...
<nalioth> Hostname: dualg5 - OS: Linux 2.6.15-27-powerpc64-smp/ppc64 - CPU:  - Processes: 138 - Uptime: 18d 18h 43m - Load Average: 0.17 - Memory Usage: 851.85mb/2433.77mb (35.00%) - Disk Usage: 270.81gb/306.04gb (88.49%)
<PriceChild> hehe that one then :)
<nalioth> gnomefreak: that ^^^ was /sysinfo
<gnomefreak> yeah that
<gnomefreak> there are a few of them what one works?
<nalioth> try them all, keep the one you like
<gnomefreak> k
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-06
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Host 'FeistyFawn', running Linux 2.6.20-4-generic - Cpu0: Intel 1681 MHz; Up: 9 min; Users: 2; Load: 0.41; Free: [Mem: 28/250 Mio]  [Swap: 673/729 Mio] ; Vpenis: 20.9 cm;
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> am i the only one that sees that?
<PriceChild> i saw it :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok so the command posts it in channel
<PriceChild> yup
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you nasty spammer
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak fixes scripts so they dont spam :)
<PriceChild> we almost had a revolt in #ubuntuforums after we said we didn't like the scripts spamming us during conversations :P
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm how to work this :(
<gnomefreak> ah im brain dead and still have some sense :)
<gnomefreak> talking aloud to keyboard
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> grrrrrr
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: what client do you use?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: irssi
* nalioth was trying and trying to ban that guy to ##fix_your_client
* maxamillion uses irssi too :) .... if anyone wanted to know
<tonyyarusso> That channel exists?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: yes, it does
<`6og> hehe
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Shall I change it?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<malt> yo, someone is try to make $$$ off of ubuntu OS, STOP THEM! -----> http://cgi.ebay.com/FORGET-WINDOWS-XP-THIS-IS-THE-ONLY-O-S-YOU-NEED_W0QQitemZ200062541009QQihZ010QQcategoryZ140070QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
<somerville32> malt: Thats allowed.
<Jucato> ???
<malt> oh
<malt> i thought it wasn't
<malt> kubuntu same way?
<somerville32> Yes
<Jucato> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu
<malt> oh ok
* Jucato scratches his head... weird...
<nalioth> HORRORS! DANDRUFF! MAKE HIM STOP!
<Jucato> lol
<tritium> :)
<nixternal> jack_wyt_!n=jack@61.149.5.38 [Remote closed the connection] 
<nixternal> anyone know about this? it seems this has been happening all day to him
<nixternal> #ubuntu-devel will show that
<nalioth> ban him into ##fix_your_client 
<nixternal> i can't
<nixternal> im not cool enough yet
<somerville32> -offtopic is completely out of control
<somerville32> winer-1 seems familiar
<somerville32> *winter-1
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone not afk for a quick question?
<somerville32> Sure
<Music_Shuffle> What's the command to view the access list?
<Music_Shuffle> For a channel?
<somerville32> There is no command
<somerville32> :] 
<Music_Shuffle> :o!  How do I figure out who has ops in a channel without using !ops?
<somerville32> There is a special "phrase word" that you must say to a specific "bot"
<somerville32> haha
<tritium> you ask chanserv
<Music_Shuffle> Right, using...what? >.>
<somerville32> Music_Shuffle: You could always do: /msg ubotu ops-#<channel>
<Music_Shuffle> I feel bad asking this again because Sevea* bothered to tell me once too. :X
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh, that works?
<tritium> access #<channelname> list in a query with ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v itshare]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> woohoo... some nooblets in my loco are plotting a coup against me. Seveas are you around, this may end up at you so you might as well get a heads up
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: read about the -se problems as well? :P
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, nope?
<PriceChild> came in here last night
<PriceChild> was like a forums vs irc war :)
<PriceChild> both banning the opposites from theirs
<elkbuntu> this is someone who took offense at me telling a group of them to not paste private conversations into the channel, who is now going to 'go to the top' and have me booted out of the whole ubuntu community for it.
<PriceChild> :s
<elkbuntu> the private conversation being of someone who is threatening suicide, so im doubting they'd be appreciative of everyone who searches for their common-word nick seeing the logs courtesy of the highly google-ranked logs
<elkbuntu> http://netz.smurf.noris.de/logs/freenode/2007/01/06/%23ubuntu-au.log from 11:44:02 onwards
<elkbuntu> im not actually worried, i did nothing wrong, but this guy is *really* worked up
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, are you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> yes
* PriceChild reads
<PriceChild> <elkbuntu> geoffb, i'd advise you to do this: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-offtopic list
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<PriceChild> you ok?
<elkbuntu> yeah, just annoyed. not worried about the end result, just the amount of bullpoo the guy seems intent on stirring up, hence wasting my time
<PriceChild> cheer up :)
<PriceChild> everyone knows he's probably some little kid pretending to be big, important and all knowledgable
<elkbuntu> he's been through uni, allegedly
<PriceChild> we've got a nice one on ubuntuforums...
<PriceChild> he/she is called "Kittie Rose"
<PriceChild> banned now :P
* PriceChild has forgotten what point he was trying to make
<PriceChild> It was a really good point... and you were going to nod and smile and be happy....
<PriceChild> but anyway elkbuntu, I'll be surprised if here from it again
<elkbuntu> heh, oh i think we will, unfortunately. he promised me in PM it's now his life goal to see me "drummed out of the community"
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: shall I make some popcorn?
<elkbuntu> what i want to know though, did some other op shaft this guy or something? he's unleashing some form of vengence upon me for "mindless ubuntu ops crap"
<elkbuntu> nah, he's gone for the night now
<PriceChild> trolls always claim things like that though don't they...
* PriceChild finds matthew's guide to trolls
<elkbuntu> indeed. the thing is, he's been in the channel for almost 3 weeks now, and this is the first..... incident
* PriceChild hugs elkbuntu 
<PriceChild> you can forget it for the time being though... its not like you should be worried and have to prepare a defence?
<elkbuntu> heh, it's not like i need one, since i did nothing wrong
<elkbuntu> i didnt even mean to respond to something he said in -offtopic, i just didnt notice it was he who spoke :-/
<PriceChild> life goes on :)
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1032104&postcount=2 A crossbread, part Contrarian, Part Agenda Troll :P
<elkbuntu> there's bits of sophist in him too
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> if you wanna be picky :P
<elkbuntu> we have a sort of don king troll type regular. of course we need to know what an exquisite chef he is because he had bangers and mash for dinner -- and cooked it all himself!
<Seveas> elkbuntu, what's the nick of the troll?
<Seveas> is it geoffb?
<elkbuntu> Seveas, sonicGB/geoffb. however if you ban this fellow, it's only going to hit the mailing lists
<elkbuntu> yes
<elkbuntu> Seveas, did you read the -au log?
<Seveas> no
<elkbuntu> please do so, then i'll PM you the PM conversation i had with him
<elkbuntu> he's basically like the friend you and corey made back a few months ago
<Seveas> ah fun
<Seveas> that jackass
<Seveas> did he move from -ca to -au?
<elkbuntu> must have
<elkbuntu> deed poll for the name change and all too, by the looks ;)
<elkbuntu> but yeah, banning isnt necessary yet, and would probably only strengthen his resolve
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> elkubuntu: ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pricechild]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Seveas: damien_karras is  troll from earlier
<Seveas> I know
<nalioth> keeps repeating "want to ask a question" and other such crap
<nalioth> Seveas: /lastlog will show you his earlier binge
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> I need help adding someone to the op list
<maxamillion> somerville32 knows how
<effie_jayx> somerville32,  help :D ?
<somerville32>  /msg chanserv access #<channel name> add <username> <lvl>
<nalioth> effie_jayx: /msg chanserv access #channel add NICK LEVEL
<somerville32> For example
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> thanks guys
<somerville32> :)
<effie_jayx> somerville32,  I can grat access to some guy who is sharing op duties with me at ubuntu-ve
<nalioth> effie_jayx: i've not seen too much trouble in there lately
<effie_jayx> yeah ... things cooled down
<effie_jayx> the big troll became friends with people
<effie_jayx> and aparently things went ok :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> I am trying to give access to a guy who share op duties
<nalioth> effie_jayx: which one?
<effie_jayx> but I can't grant him mre thant level 29
<effie_jayx> :
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> to carlitos-ve on #ubuntu-ve
<nalioth> effie_jayx: he only needs  10
<effie_jayx> he is working with bots and stuff.
<nalioth> well, to be a chanop, he only needs 10
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> level 30 is channel owner only, right?
<Amaranth> well, unless you modify the levels
<somerville32> no
<somerville32> level 50 is channel owner
<somerville32> OR what freenode calls "channel contact"
<somerville32> Level 30 has access (by default) to the access command
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> hiya PriceChild 
<PriceChild> hey maxamillion :)
<PriceChild> anything I can do?
<somerville32> Yes.
<somerville32> I need an orange juice, please
* PriceChild pokes S eveas to code some orange juice for somerville32 
<somerville32> lol
<PriceChild> he told me he could code anything! :P
<maxamillion> i would be interested to see the source code of orange juice
<gnomefreak> level 30 == contact/owner
<nalioth> default level
<gnomefreak> you have to make a 50 dont you?
* PriceChild notices in #ubuntuforums zenwhe n is 49 and me and jenda are 30?
<gnomefreak> when you register a channel you become level 30
* gnomefreak was level 30 in a channel was someone pulled me from it
<nalioth> PriceChild: you can change the levels for everything
<nalioth> defaults are just that
<gnomefreak> btw what are the passwords for?
<nalioth> passwords?
<PriceChild> cool :)
<gnomefreak> nalioth: when you register a channel
<PriceChild> I have a password for out mods channel too :P
<PriceChild> means we all stay 10 but a few can add things
<nalioth> gnomefreak: to manage the channel and not be on the access list
<gnomefreak> oh ok
* gnomefreak found out you dont need password to change contacts and i thought thats what they were there for
<somerville32> When you identify with the password, you become level 50 for that channel
<gnomefreak> this is weird. kernel updates with no kernel version :(
<maxamillion> what's even more weird ... i found a machine that won't boot from a 2.6 kernel, but will from a 2.4
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: i think thats user error or a bug. i can see it happening the otehr way around
<gnomefreak> other*
<gnomefreak> 2.6 has everything (nneded) plus some that 2.4 didnt have
<gnomefreak> needed*
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: no, its because of really strange hardware ... its a sony picturebook with all external peripherals (other than hdd)
<gnomefreak> that too
<maxamillion> well ... ok, maybe it is a user error and i just don't know the parameters to pass as boot options to the 2.6 kernel, but 2.4 just works :P
<gnomefreak> found out the kernel update is in meta form and that is strange thins early in devel :(
<maxamillion> lol, awesome
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: what's really annoying is the only thing i can get to boot on this thing so far is ubuntu 5.04 and that doesn't recognize the network card, so i am working with alternatives at the moment
<gnomefreak> 3 kernel updates in last 7 days
<maxamillion> ouch
<gnomefreak> that would be hardware issues not user than. not sure why only 5.04 as 5.10 should be fine. i havent found any big changes in 5.04 and 5.10
<gnomefreak> big changes == they didnt go way out there like they did on dapper/edgy
<maxamillion> yeah
<maxamillion> i have a 5.04, 5.10, 6.04, and 6.10 image here .. only 5.04 boots
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try to boot new kernel but i have a feeling its not gonna work
<maxamillion> i am going to try debian sarge since it also has a 2.4 kernel
<gnomefreak> something is wrong here
<maxamillion> ok, good luck gnomefreak 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> bot hosts network provider seems to have problems
<PriceChild> woo fixed Seveas :)
<maxamillion> hiya PriceChild, just stumbled onto your blog :P
<maxamillion> + I
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-07
<PriceChild> maxamillion: i just stumbled on your automatix in ubuntu by default comment :P
<maxamillion> lol, yeah ... we posted at almost the exact same time because when i clicked "reply" yours wasn't there
<PriceChild> +1 :)
<PriceChild> just merged the threads now
* PriceChild gets scared of arnieboy :P
<maxamillion> arnieboy?
<nalioth> where is this blog?
<PriceChild> nalioth: pricechild.co.uk
<PriceChild> it appears on planet.ubuntu.com with forum summaries each week
<PriceChild> and I've also got a spot on beryl's planet :P
<maxamillion> nice
<PriceChild> maxamillion: he's the author of automatix
<maxamillion> lol
<PriceChild> maxamillion: you must have heard about "the automatix wars"?
<maxamillion> no, but they are slowly starting to look like gnome v kde wars
<PriceChild> maxamillion: it kinda ripped the forums apart.... not that I pretend to know much about what went on at all
<maxamillion> bleh ... automatix is alright, it should be offered in the repos but not default
<nalioth> maxamillion: no, it shouldn't.
<PriceChild> hehehe :)
<maxamillion> PriceChild: oh, so ... what's with all the hype around sabayon or whatever?
<PriceChild> watch your step maxamillion 
* maxamillion begins to watch his step
<PriceChild> maxamillion: not a clue, never used it personally... might download it on tuesday... but it has beryl as standard, and that's why beryl have made it their official distro
<maxamillion> i actually don't care .... only reason i know that software exists is because i have seen threads about it on the forums and i went to read about it
<nalioth> please do not let the dutchman catch you talking about autocrapix in here
* maxamillion vomits on beryl and compiz
<maxamillion> nalioth: lol, fair enough
<nalioth> PriceChild: your blog isn't acting right, i can't visit older pages
<PriceChild> nalioth: hmm odd... how do you mean?
<PriceChild> doesn't the scroll thing work for you?
<PriceChild> it needs javascript
<PriceChild> (i think)
<nalioth> the "older" button isn't doing anything
<PriceChild> works fine for me...
<PriceChild> i'll disable the fancy scrollbar for you
<Hawkwind> nalioth: It's working here for me as well
<nalioth> nah, i've already gone on
<nalioth> not seeing an automatix post
<PriceChild> nalioth: we were talking about on the forums :P
<nalioth> ah, 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> ping maxamillion 
<maxamillion> PriceChild: pong
<PriceChild> maxamillion: check this log out grrrrrrr
<maxamillion> ooo, link me!!! :)
* maxamillion likes a good log
<maxamillion> .... errr, that sounded bad
<PriceChild> :)
<somerville32> gnomefreak, maxamillion: Thats not true. 2.6 dropped a lot of old hardware support. 
<maxamillion> somerville32: yeah, i know ... learned the hard way ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v `6og]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> seveas: ping
<somerville32> @now amsterdamn
<somerville32> @now where seveas lives
<somerville32> @ Amsterdam 
<somerville32> gah
* somerville32 is a failure
<somerville32> @now amserdam
* somerville32 gives up.
<PriceChild> somerville32: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<somerville32> @now amsterdam
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: January 07 2007, 03:49:31 - Next meeting: Ubuntu New User's Network in 15 hours 10 minutes
<PriceChild> 3:50 am
<PriceChild> lol there you go
<somerville32> We need more ops in -offtopic
<PriceChild> :P
<PriceChild> somerville32: whoa! - just read yipe's comments
<nalioth> why more ops?
<somerville32> Because -offtopic is out of control almost all the time
<PriceChild> <yipe> somerville32, shut up and go away, you're not an op, you're just annoying
* somerville32 sobs.
* PriceChild hugs somerville32 
<PriceChild> elkbuntu had a problem or two earlier in -offtopic earlier today (I think probably yesterday for him/her)
<elkbuntu> yeah, he's a resident minor troll
<somerville32> He talking about how much he wanted to have a girlfriend and kiss them and hold them and crap
<somerville32> I asked him to stop
<PriceChild> it got a little worse than that somerville32 
<somerville32> Yeah
<somerville32> They started talking about anal intercourse
<somerville32> And if yipe said shutup to Seveas or someone, yipe would have been kbed by now
<somerville32> I think he should be muted for a little while as this is not the first time I've had to steer the direction of the discussion in the opposite direction with yipe.
<elkbuntu> somerville32, i know, but that would involve two hours of crap in here
<elkbuntu> and with the new rules you incited, i wouldnt be able to ban him from here, someone else here would have to
<elkbuntu> you wouldnt be able to act either
<somerville32> This is different though because he attacked me after I engaged
<somerville32> If he randomly insulted me, then it would be necessary to ask someone else to review the case.
<somerville32> If a police officer pulls you over and gives you a warning and you tell them "Oh just shut up and go away, I wasn't speeding."
<somerville32> Do you think things would escalate?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> somerville32, wrong. if i was to kb him from offtopic, he'd come in here and bitch and howl for a few hours, until one of the other ops had time to deal with him, as neither you nor i, as instigator and banning op, would only be able to speak/act to defend ourselves
<somerville32> Ah, that business.
<elkbuntu> this is the situation your whinging the other week has put us in. enjoy it.
<elkbuntu> things worked perfectly fine before
<somerville32> The new rule (which I didn't propose nor discuss with anyone since I wasn't at the meeting)  isn't permission to flood this channel with crap
<nalioth> somerville32: do you know what "whinging" is ?
<somerville32> protesting?
<elkbuntu> in a 'but why' fashion
<nalioth> somerville32: 'whinging' is the way Australians say "whining"
<elkbuntu> yeah, we added a 'g'
<somerville32> It's too late now but I don't think anything that happened last moth has anything to do with what just happened
<elkbuntu> somerville32, no, but it affects how we get to deal with it
<somerville32> Ok, lets "pretend here" that you did mute him.
<somerville32> Lets say he wanted to complain
<somerville32> He comes in here and states his complaint.
<somerville32> If he spams/trolls then he gets the boot
<somerville32> If there is no one here to deal with the issue, then he'll wait
<somerville32> However, it was explicitly stated that we CAN defend ourselves but it would be best if we let another op handle it to make the process more transparent and to avoid unfairness
<somerville32> What came about from my "whining" was a more transparent process and more accountability for op actions.
<somerville32> We also examined how we were dealing with things - it was noted that we were too easy to ban people and now we've started using other methods to deal with instigators.
<elkbuntu> no, it's created a channel where we cannot talk openly without situations that are sensitive, and we have to second-guess and jump through hoops
<elkbuntu> things. worked. fine. before
<somerville32> I disagree.
<somerville32> But oh well
<elkbuntu> how long have you been in a mod/op role?
<elkbuntu> not just with ubuntu
<somerville32> Few years
<nalioth> mod/op with a CoC, is what elkbuntu meant
<elkbuntu> nalioth, yes
<somerville32> Few years
<nalioth> ##php and #debian ops/mods are terrors
<elkbuntu> i've been in mod/op roles with community behaviour 'policies' for 7 years, somerville32. you dont get *anywhere*
<elkbuntu> you dont go ranting and want people banned for saying shut up, that's what ##php and #debian ops do, not here, not in other places i've mod/op'd
<somerville32> 1. I didn't ask for him to be banned
<elkbuntu> <somerville32> And if yipe said shutup to Seveas or someone, yipe would have been kbed by now
<somerville32> Right
<elkbuntu> a rose by any other name
<somerville32> I said that to emphasis that I felt that action was unduly being delayed
<elkbuntu> what he is doing in the channel is simply being himself
<elkbuntu> he's an 'emo' whiny lonely kid. this is the internet. those two things are not mutually exclusive
<elkbuntu> emo whiny lonely kids are allowed to use ubuntu
<somerville32> Sexuality is not an accepted topic of discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> people talk about girlfriends allt he time
<somerville32> And thats fine
<elkbuntu> but?
<somerville32> People don't want to hear him talk about how he wants to have a girlfriend and how he wishes this imaginary girl and himself could engage in certain risque activities
<somerville32> And then they started to talk about anal intercourse
<somerville32> Thats when I tried to redirect the discussion to something more acceptable
<elkbuntu> somerville32, the butt sex where the 'butt' was a typo of 'but'
<somerville32> Thats when he attacked me personally and a mute was necessary. 
<elkbuntu> there's personal attacks of various grades 24/7 in that channel, most extremely minor like 'shut up'. we're adults, we can ignore and get over this sort of taunt. if we were to mute/ban/kick for ever incident, we'd be worse than ##php and #debian.
<elkbuntu> you have no special rank in the channel anyway, why should telling *you* to shut up be any different to someone telling yipe himself to shut up
<elkbuntu> (which happens about a thousand times a day)
<somerville32> There is a difference between telling a friend to shutup and attacking someone
<somerville32> the goal of the mute would be to demonstrate that the behaviour he had been exhibiting was inappropriate.
<elkbuntu> the mute would have achieved nothing of the sort
<somerville32> Could you elaborate on why you feel that would be inappropriate?
<elkbuntu> because it would only *amplify* his behaviour
<nalioth> do you know yipe, somerville32 ?
<somerville32> nalioth: Just from what I've seen in the channel and he has demonstrated trollish tendencies as outlined in Matthew's guide to trolls.
<somerville32> elkbuntu: How so?
<elkbuntu> somerville32, because he'd come in here, and make the same arguements im making, but in a less coherant, and louder fashion
<nalioth> "Matthews guide to trolls" ? URL ?
<somerville32> PriceChild, ping
<PriceChild> hi somerville32 
<somerville32> elkbuntu: And what is your argument exactly?
<elkbuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1032104&postcount=2
<somerville32> :] 
* nalioth is not surprised
<elkbuntu> somerville32, that you're oversensitive, and easily insulted and think that insults against you are worse than insults against any normal channel user
<somerville32> elkbuntu: You're saying that yipe shouldn't be reprimanded _because_ I'm oversensitive to insults? (disregarding the latter comment as it isn't true)
<elkbuntu> {u,ku,xu}buntu-*  channels arent hippy love channels. they are channels were we're allowed to act like normal people. normal people disagree. normal people debate. normal people do occasionally tell other to shut up.
<elkbuntu> c'est la vie
<somerville32> Right so lets just stop right here because we're not going to resolve anything and I don't want to compromise our relationship by arguing.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<hybrid> OH NOES Jucato !!!
<Jucato> hi hybrid! :)
<hybrid> how goes it Jucato ?
<somerville32> moo
<Jucato> doing fine... about to take an afternoon nap when you buzzed :P
<hybrid> ah sorry
<Jucato> heh no apologies. it's ok. :)
<Jucato> heh just a bit tired... slept at 3am... couldn't actually get decent sleep because of mosquitos... then woke up at 7am :)
<hybrid> yuk
<somerville32> mosquitoes?
<hybrid> sleep is over rated
<somerville32> All our mosquitoes are dead
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> some of them had the unfortunate fate of dying when I rolled over them :P
<somerville32> Thats... disgusting.
<somerville32> You have mosquitoes in your room and in your bed?
<somerville32> Where do you live - in the mountains?
<Jucato> doesn't bother me... I was asleep :)
<Jucato> tropical country
* Jucato decides not to take offence...
<nalioth> :)
<somerville32> Oh right, I'm on IRC.
<somerville32> Sorry
* DBO does not like mosquitoes
* Jucato doesn't keep them as pets... but for some reason, they're there...
<DBO> in the name of killing mosquitoes, all blood must be banished
* Hawkwind Throws a bucket of mosquito repellent on Jucato
<elkbuntu> eep. who's bringing the mozzies?
<Jucato> they're following me around...
* elkbuntu throws a mozzie net over Jucato
* Jucato lights anti-mozzie coils...
<Jucato> thanks y'all :)
* nalioth installs bug zappers
<Jucato> are those the lamp-like things that fries mozzies when they get close?
* DBO drains Jucato of blood
<DBO> no food... no prey =)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> no blood... no Jucato :)
<Jucato> hm.. sounds good
<DBO> thats only a minor oversite
<Jucato> heh, but does sound good :)
<nalioth> yes, with the great sizzling sounds and bright flashes :D
<Jucato> for some odd reason, mine didn't work last night...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, somerville32 said: no, revu is <reply> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU and http://revu.tauware.de/
<somerville32> hmm...
<somerville32> %whoami
<ubotu> somerville32
<somerville32> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul
<somerville32> seveas: You forgot to re-add me : P
* somerville32 phears that Seveas *didn't* forget.
* maxamillion is fighting with lighttpd backports install on his debian sarge machine
<gnomefreak> what is the command to turn umode +i off (if thats the one that hides channels your in?)
<somerville32>  /mode gnomefreak -i
<gnomefreak> somerville32: /whois gnomefreak   how many channels do you see?
<somerville32> You're in #ubuntu-xgl and I
<somerville32> 'm not
<somerville32> so it worked.
<gnomefreak> thats not the right command
<gnomefreak> it only shows 18
<somerville32> If you're in an invisible channel
<somerville32> You'll have to change the mode on the channel
<gnomefreak> i do whois and it shows all 20
<gnomefreak> its not showing #ubuntu-nun nor #ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> but it does for me
<somerville32> Both channels are secret channels
<somerville32> ie. +s
<gnomefreak> oh
* gnomefreak wonders why
<Seveas> somerville32, muha
* somerville32 hugs Seveas.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> somerville32, I've just read the backlog in here
<Seveas> somerville32, may I suggest that you step back a bit and see how we do things before trying to start a revolution?
<somerville32> Seveas: I think that would be a good idea.
* somerville32 smiles softly.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, wtf was with me being opped and deopped before?
<Seveas> hobbsee was having fun
<Seveas> or ompaul
<Hobbsee> wasnt me
<elkbuntu> <geoffb> I'm in Australia, obviously... why else would the Australian's be trying to hard to troll me? :-) <-- gee i wonder what this is about
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> somerville32: you do know that you should expect to be insulted as an op, etc, and cop more crap than anyone else, dont you?
<Hobbsee> somerville32: and that getting people to the point of hating your guts is bad
<Hobbsee> mainly because it's very hard to stop them
<geoffb> uh, apologies in advance if this is the wrong place to ask, but I'm having a wierd problem with an #ubuntu* channel, can I have some help with it pls?
<Hobbsee> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<geoffb> ok, sorry, a bit nervous about it all right now. it's taken me 20 minutes to figure this out... as far as I can tell, I've been kicked/banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for saying "geoffb: irc has ad breaks?"... I can't rejoin the channel in any case
<geoffb> did I break an unwritten rule with that or something?
<Seveas> geoffb, you were given an IRC break ;)
<geoffb> uh... <tap><tap> anyone here? is this thing on?
<Hobbsee> no
<geoffb> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> no, this thing is not on :P
<geoffb> lol
<geoffb> so no idea about the kick/ban then huh?
<Hobbsee> you got unbanned again
<Hobbsee> [01:03]  *** Seveas removes the ban on *!*@ppp244-69.static.internode.on.net.
<geoffb> well, removing a ban doesn't really matter... what was it that I did to get banned in the first place?
<mc44> geoffb: the ban was removed right after it was put on. Can you still not join the channel?
<Hobbsee> a delayed ban for excess flooding last night, would be a start, imo..
<Hobbsee> but i didnt set it
<geoffb> mc44: no, I cannot.
<mc44> Seveas: ^
<geoffb> Hobbsee: ? flood protection is 'on' here, I didn't flood, unless freenode is more sensitive to it than others?
<Hobbsee> geoffb: i believe it was in -au
<geoffb> ohhhh, ok, you're probably on about that thing where one of the ops got upset about a bunch of us trying to deal with a potential suicide case in channel... no worries...
<DBO> IRC is a bad place to deal with potential suicide cases
<geoffb> I *thought* that the most important thing was to help out the person in trouble, I guess I got that wrong.
<Seveas> geoffb, there are no bans on you so you can join. If you cannot, then that's gods sign that you should not try to join
<DBO> =P
<Seveas> geoffb, and please don't reiterate old discussions
<geoffb> DBO: you're right, sometimes you've just gotta do whatever you can!
<Seveas> geoffb, this channels is for operator matters. So there's nothing for you to do in here
<DBO> geoffb, we can take this elsewhere, because this isn't the place (PM is fine), but the right solution would have been to call the local authorities if you really thought it was honest
<DBO> PM me your response if you wish to continue =)
<geoffb> no, sorry... I was just looking for help with the ban, if that can't be fixed, that's no worries... thanks all y'all for your help, sorry to bother ya :-)
* elkbuntu twitches
<DBO> elkbuntu, sorry im not really into pokemon
<elkbuntu> DBO, if he mentions me in PM, let me know
<Jucato> pokmon...
<elkbuntu> apparantly my destruction is his life goal now
* PriceChild hugs elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, im on his /ignore list now :D
<PriceChild> damn!
<elkbuntu> i kept speaking in the channel i 'followed' him into
<DBO> elkbuntu, what did you do to him?
<elkbuntu> DBO, someone pasted a private conversation of said suicide attempter into -au, i told said person it was a bad idea, geoff went ballistic, crapped on about how i was evil and flexing op evilness, pm'd me that my destruction is his new life goal, then i spoke in offtopic, not realising i was replying to him
<DBO> elkbuntu, you ARE evil, we all know this
<elkbuntu> yep, so evil i even restrained from banning him
<DBO> taking care of suicide on IRC is like trying to diffuse a bomb while blindfolded
<elkbuntu> s/restrained/refrained/
<mc44> DBO: with a hammer
* DBO is still convinced the MC Hammer Slide has prevented at least one suicide
<mc44> DBO: cant touch this
<Seveas> STOP
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Hammer Time
<DBO> we're all going to hell it seems
<DBO> or at least, if my grandfather (rest his soul) is to be believed...
<DBO> as MC Hammer is one of the many forms of the devils music
<mc44> Seveas: http://thefunniest.info/top.html number 4 :)
* DBO called down to reserve a room
<Seveas> mc44, I know
<Hobbsee> !meeting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meeting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> there are many more
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee|NotHere]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Hobbsee|NotHere, People... hate me?
<Seveas> somerville32, probably
<somerville32> Yeah, lol, probably
<somerville32> @lart 28 somerville32
* Ubugtu thwacks somerville32 with a BIG POINTY HOBBSEE OF DOOM
<jenda> http://photos-453.ak.facebook.com/ip006/v20/144/123/11759/n11759_30488453_3716.jpg
<jenda> Just why does that sound like Ubuntu's t1ts?
<PriceChild> jenda: tut tut
* jenda innocent
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> who in the hell keeps removing the goddamned factoids?
<PriceChild> !-xincludes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xincludes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> hiya PriceChild 
<PriceChild> hey  maxamillion 
<PriceChild> so doesn't that mean that xincludes didn't exist ever?
<nalioth> it existed, i put it in.
<PriceChild> well yeah lol
<nalioth> !xincludes is <reply> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<ubotu> I'll remember that, nalioth
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Swig0FreedomMilk said: ubotu, what is your favorite color?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, nickspoon said: ubotu, what is the meaning of life?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> hi ompaul 
<ompaul> hi nalioth 
<gnomefreak> hello
<ompaul> hiya john
<gnomefreak> someone type ping gnomefreak please i want to see if i got the new version hacked right
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak ping
<gnomefreak> even
<ompaul> gnomefreak ping
<ompaul> is that what you want
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> but it didnt work
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> guess that means i got work to do tomorrow like i wasnt busy enough :(
<ompaul> k
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-31
<linux_stu> PriceChild: do you have a verdict?
<PriceChild> aha you're done
<linux_stu> ;)
<linux_stu> PriceChild: ? i'm assuming the worst... :(
<PriceChild> Hey sorry, was dealing with something else.
<linux_stu> no problem
<PriceChild> So... read and *understood* the guidelines?
<linux_stu> yes.  i apologize
<PriceChild> linux_stu, I've lifted the ban. Please abide by the guidelines of any channels you participate in. 99% of the time they are common sense and decency. #ubuntu is a busy channel so we have to be a little tougher.
<PriceChild> Have fun.
<linux_stu> thank you
<linux_stu> btw, i found a grammar error in the guidelines
<tritium> linux_stu: where?
<ardchoille> I'm logged in, I can fix it if need be
<linux_stu> let me find it again
<linux_stu> ok found it
<linux_stu> under the "channel guidelines" section in the part about "time to ask"
<linux_stu> it says "the time of day you ask _at_ will...."
<ardchoille> linux_stu: Thank you, I'll fix that now.
<PriceChild> What's wrong with that/
<linux_stu> to be gramatically correct it could be "the time of day at which you ask will..."
<ardchoille> Fixed
<PriceChild> :/
<linux_stu> it's a misused preposition
<ardchoille> Right
<ardchoille> I was already logged in due to looking for other things to fix on othe rpages :)
<ardchoille> I'll look over the rest of that page and see if there's anyting else which needs to be corrected.
<ardchoille> Oops, I think I made a boo boo. I didn't see the first line before making the change. I hope the Ubuntu irc council won't be too angry with me.
<ps3> ...
<linux_stu> ardchoille: you will be promptly sanctioned :)
<ardchoille> Nah, these folks are very fair and open-minded :)
<PriceChild> ardchoille, hmmmm well you did need two attempts...
<ardchoille> PriceChild: True
<ardchoille> PriceChild: I must be slipping since being an editor for MandrakeLinux :(
<linux_stu> uh oh
<linux_stu> he's burned out!
<PriceChild> linux_stu, anything else we can help you with?
<PriceChild> ps3, wii, can I help you?
<linux_stu> no i was just leaving...
<ps3> yea
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: May I pm you?
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, sure
<PriceChild> ps3, could you tell me how I can help?
<ps3> sorry i was bussy
<ps3> PriceChild: i just want to know if i will be unban anytime next year?
<ardchoille> PriceChild: I see a few other things that could be corrected on that page. May I go ahead and make the corrections?
<PriceChild> ardchoille, run it by us first please
<ardchoille> PriceChild: I see several changes needed and I wouldn't want to flood this channel.
<PriceChild> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> ps3, I don't think so. The op that I think would be best to make the decision won't be back this year.
<ps3> this year?so he will be back 2008? PriceChild
<PriceChild> ps3, ask me next year
<ps3> lol
<ps3> ok
<ps3> im partin now
<ardchoille> PriceChild: I think I'll leave it to someone who is better known by the Ubuntu IRC council, or until I attain a higher level of trust so that I don't have to double my work.
<PriceChild> I assume that means that you were lying when you said "i see several changes *needed*"
<ardchoille> PriceChild: No, I simply don't feel the need to go through the document, paste the text that is there, paste the corrections, then go back and make the changes I am able to make. Sorry, but I just see that as doubling my work.
<ardchoille> PriceChild: And, with all due respect, "lying" is a strong word that I would rather not be used regarding me.
<nalioth> ardchoille: you are welcome to use http://www.novarata.net/wiki
<PriceChild> I meant it sarcastically :/
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thanks, but I was simply attempting to make our documentation appear more presentable.
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Oh, then please accept my appologies.
<nalioth> ardchoille: understood.  if you want to mock something up, feel free to do it there
<nalioth> i may even install mediawiki sometime or other
<ardchoille> nalioth: Ah, thanks.
<nalioth> maybe even moinmoin
<PriceChild> ardchoille, no need :)
<nalioth> yeah right.. i hate wikis
<ardchoille> nalioth: lol
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: it's a wiki anyway. it could have been reverted easily
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: :)
<PriceChild> pi3, hey there. How can I help?
<pi3> hello PriceChild, I came here because I can't join #ubuntu
<pi3> I changed the address of the IRC server
<PriceChild> So you would like a test?
<pi3> yes, though I really don't know what I should do
<Pici> hold still
<LjL-Mobile> And fasten belts
<pi3> so?
<Pici> pi3: you pass. hold on
<Pici> pi3: You can rejoin #ubuntu, sorry for the delay.
<pi3> Pici, no problem thank you
<PriceChild> hi Thug-life, how can i help?
<Thug-life> i was wondering if i was connected to the internet?
<PriceChild> Thug-life, yes you are, anything else I can help you with?
<Thug-life> are you sure?
<Bob_Lablah> DCC SEND HYBFSDISDYUFBEFEASHKSNFSDFHSDKBFSDLKFBDFUBFSDFKSOFNUSEUFSNIFWEBFWEUFKWEJFNWEFJKWENFWEUIFNWJESDFHSDKBFSDLKFBDFUBFSDFKSOFNUSEUFSNIFWEBFWEUFKWEJFNWEFJKWENFWEUIFNWJE
<Bob_Lablah> DCC SEND HYBFSDISDYUFBEFEASHKSNFSDFHSDKBFSDLKFBDFUBFSDFKSOFNUSEUFSNIFWEBFWEUFKWEJFNWEFJKWENFWEUIFNWJESDFHSDKBFSDLKFBDFUBFSDFKSOFNUSEUFSNIFWEBFWEUFKWEJFNWEFJKWENFWEUIFNWJE
<Bob_Lablah> DCC SEND HYBFSDISDYUFBEFEASHKSNFSDFHSDKBFSDLKFBDFUBFSDFKSOFNUSEUFSNIFWEBFWEUFKWEJFNWEFJKWENFWEUIFNWJESDFHSDKBFSDLKFBDFUBFSDFKSOFNUSEUFSNIFWEBFWEUFKWEJFNWEFJKWENFWEUIFNWJE
<Bob_Lablah> fkin
<PriceChild> lawl, so the /remove thing. Why should we be doing move instead?
<Bob_Lablah> !!
 * PriceChild grins
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> s/move/kick/
<tonyyarusso> did that really just happen?...
<PriceChild> lawl, and I'd suggest against badmouthing staffers with no backing
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, i removed/banned him from #ubuntu.... his exploit didn't quite work properly :P
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: see Bob_Lablah [n=Cowie@unaffiliated/boblablah/x-0873] ^^
<PriceChild> doesn't seem like any staff around either
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: always a pluss
<tonyyarusso> the former, that is
<PriceChild> Gary, you around?
<Gary> yes
<Gary> just
<Thug-life> how come when i type in http://zootube365.com it doesnt come up??
<PriceChild> k-line/cloak removal/whatever you need to do for bob_lablah please gary?
<PriceChild> !support | Thug-life
<ubotu> Thug-life: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Gary> PriceChild, nalioth has to do those, I cannot
<PriceChild> Gary, he hit "multiple channels", being here and #ubuntu, no chance of raising it with someone else?
<Gary> PriceChild, i'll try
<PriceChild> dearie me... i thought that url sounded a little odd but thought nothing of it
<PriceChild> Gary, thanks :)
<Gary> PriceChild, k-line ftw
<PriceChild> Gary, ty, I'll remove the ban in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> What is the policy on pre-emptive banning when someone does what Thug-life did? He's now in #kubuntu but hasn't posted that url.
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: Pre-type the ban and hover over the enter key.  While sometimes it's tempting, we generally don't do pre-emptive stuff on a fairly small data set.  Trolls moving on to their ninth channel or whatever are another matter though.
<PriceChild> Normally don't act in other channels unless they do something there. Just have a kb ready for if he so much as coughs in the wrong direction.
<ardchoille> Ah, will do. Thank you very much :)
<nalioth> wtf is going on here?
<tritium> nalioth: ?
<PriceChild> I didn't do it!
<nalioth> <sigh> it seems we can't go one day without my fancy script . . .
<PriceChild> Hehe :)
<PriceChild> I love the way he managed to exploit *zero* people
<nalioth> btw, that fellow met a k-train conducted by another staff member
<ardchoille> PriceChild: hahaha
<PriceChild> Not a sausage.
<PriceChild> zip
<nalioth> in here or in #ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> nalioth, yup, gary told me
<PriceChild> nalioth, he tried in both
<nalioth> well, the script is back.  madpilot beware
<Gary> lol
<PriceChild> Pici, most probably no need for the ban
<Pici> yah.
<nalioth> PriceChild: ineffective
<Pici> hm?
<PriceChild> <jkfldsjkflds> is someone to watch out for
<PriceChild> nalioth, you mean the exploit "attempt"?
<nalioth> PriceChild: yes
<Pici> klined? or shall I keep the ban
<PriceChild> Good good. Just checking I didn't do something "ineffective" :)
<nalioth> klined
<lawl> dcc send omg why dont you just fucking block dcc send
<lawl> fuckin boring network
<Pici> er.
<nalioth> er. quite.
<nalioth> what idiots.
<PriceChild> never thought of that before....
<PriceChild> nalioth, get on it!
<nalioth> PriceChild: it's not the dcc protocol that is at fault
<PriceChild> gah my sarcasm really isn't apparant this evening :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: it's a stupid text string with the letters "d c c s e n d" int it
<PriceChild> I'm too sarcastic irl also
<ubotu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (lawl)
<Gary> Madpilot, thanks  I was waiting for that nick to be a pain elsewhere
<Madpilot> Gary, nice tag-team - overlapping kb scripts :)
<Gary> lol, yeah
<Gary> Madpilot, can you sort out your bantracker for me
<Madpilot> what's the problem?
<Gary> normally bans want a comment don't they?
<Madpilot> generally, yes
<Madpilot> if I can remember how to log into the bantracker, I'll add one...
<Gary> okay, great
<Madpilot> meh, and of course Seveas isn't online to ask - I seem to have forgotten how to convince the bantracker to let me in...
<Gary> ahh, nevermind then
<Madpilot> there's some login method involving poking ubotu, it's not the most straightforward thing
<nalioth> Gary: no, we don't nag for comments like that nasty [expletive expletive] dircbot does
<nalioth> Gary: most of our bans don't last that long, and we comment the serial problems
<Gary> ahh, thats alright then
<nalioth> Madpilot: @btlogin to ubotu
<Madpilot> nalioth, thanks
<Gary> I like dircbot /me hides
<nalioth> i eventually had to ignore it, Gary
<Madpilot> Floodbot makes my eyeballs twitch everytime I switch to #ubuntu... not used to op'd bots, nor to ops staying op'd there...
<nalioth> who is opped there, Madpilot? (human)
<Madpilot> nobody human, just the bot
<nalioth> well, you'd mentioned 'ops staying op'd'
<Madpilot> well, "anyone staying op'd" would be a better way to phrase it, then
<Madpilot> I'll get used to the bot, and I know it's useful.
<nalioth> it's just like chanserv staying opped
<Madpilot> I know, just going to take a bit of getting used to in #ubuntu - no chanserv opped there
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu (Anderson)
<ubotu> debian called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tonyyarusso> yay over-response!
<nixternal> I think that was the ass from earlier
<Madpilot> that was what, five of us?
<Amaranth> Madpilot: Fastest gun in the room :)
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> 6
<nixternal> including me, I didn't get my /abk off quick enough though
<nalioth> nixternal: it was.
<Amaranth> I saw 3
<Amaranth> So the rest of you were too slow to try, I guess
<nixternal> well, I will go out on a limb right now and say I hate that summnabiznatch
<Amaranth> oh, 4
<nixternal> I see 5
<nixternal> but I didn't op cuz I did /abk deb<tab> but he was already gone
<Amaranth> anyway, we clearly have too many ops online right now
<tonyyarusso> :P
<Amaranth> so, since my project for the day is done i think i'll go read a book and go to bed :)
<nixternal> good call, I am gonna go watch some tv while kde4 builds away
<nalioth> i'm amazingly lagged atm
<Amaranth> and now we don't have enough ;)
<nixternal> lol
<Madpilot> I'm around for a bit, waiting on laundry so I can finish packing :)
<tonyyarusso> It's okay, I played the "Madpilot cloning" power card on my last turn, so he's like four.
<nixternal> where you headin' Madpilot?
 * tonyyarusso grabs a whiteboard and ponders financial planning
<nixternal> eww, I hate financial planning...I just wrote up a financial summary for a proposed fortune 500 bid
<nalioth> why can't we have a file mangler that works as well as <gasp> windows explorer ?
<nixternal> konqueror
<nixternal> midnight commander
<nalioth> nixternal: nope
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> mc rocks!
<Madpilot> nixternal, off to my Dad's place for a week -
<nalioth> nixternal: i ask, because konqueror fails
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: I'm just sitting here realizing I should probably be investing and maybe sort of paying attention to my money, instead of just glancing at the checking account balance once in a while and going "hum, still there"
<tonyyarusso> so if any experienced (ie. not 21...) folks want to tell me how this works, feel free :)
<nixternal> I don't have any experience with windows explorer and pretty much only know konqueror and mc
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, extra money is a sign that you're not spending enough on beer
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: You're quite right - I don't drink.
<Madpilot> terrible
<nalioth> i'm sorry to say, windows explorer does make a good file mangler (if you disregard all the other cruft MS has thrown in)
<Madpilot> Nautilus is slicker, IMO. Haven't used Konq enough to really have an opinion.
<nalioth> nautilus is less featureful than konq, imho
<nalioth> i don't use nautilus at all
<Myrtti> moin
<jussi01> morning
<Tm_T> good day all you kids
<jpatrick> good day Tm_T
<jussi01> Heya Tm_T :D
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !smartphone is <reply> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<jussi01> I also feel !portables shuld be aliased to that.
<jussi01> !smartphones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartphones - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !smartphone
<ubotu> A guide to syncing smartphones can be found here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86302
<jussi01> that guide is rubbish and says so.
<Pici> Which?
<jussi01> Pici: so what do you think?
<Pici> I didn't actually look... /me looks
<Pici> Wiki links should be preferred over forum threads, especially ones that proclaim they are rubbish.
<Pici> !no smartphone is <reply> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> thanks Pici - could you also alias !portables to that?
<Pici> !-portables
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portables - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !portables is <alias> smartphone
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> Surely
<jussi01> :) thanks
<jussi01> Pici: also, it might be nice to have !nokia aliased there also.
<Pici> !nokia is <alias> smartphone
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> Good timing, I just got back to my desk
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> !nokia
<ubotu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<jussi01> perfect
<ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (davero86 spamming porn links)
<MenZa> Are we sleeping in here?
<jussi01> seems like it..
<jussi01> it is new years after all
<MenZa> evidently. :/
<MenZa> jussi01: you don't have channel ops, do you?
<jussi01> MenZa: #kubuntu and #ubuntustudio only
<jussi01> :/
<MenZa> ouch
<jussi01> so no can help with #ubuntu :/
<jussi01> MenZa: ^^ and that says it all, doesnt it...
<MenZa> :p
<MenZa> Indeed does. :D
<MenZa> I noticed in #ubuntu, too
<jussi01> hehe
<Pici> band.
<MenZa> ROCK.
<ompaul> Ariel_Eran, is there something we can help you with?
<ompaul> Seveas, dude have a fantastic 1008
<ompaul> Seveas, +1000
 * ompaul falls over
<tonyyarusso> Seveas is so old he already had a fantastic 1008.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, surely that is me
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: hehe, perhaps
<ompaul> can't remember that far back
<tonyyarusso> certainly not me at least
<MartinW> I accidently told the best bot firefox is a windows manager. how do I undo that?
<ardchoille> MartinW: You don't need to. The things you say to the bot in regards to the factoids aren't automatically added.
<ardchoille> They are first reviewed by someone who has that level of access and, if needed, they are added.
<MartinW> But it now says "the BESTEST window manager is compiz, because 1 people (20%) said so! Follow in order, icewm with 1 votes (20%), openbox with 1 votes (20%), firefox with 1 votes (20%), kwin4 with 1 votes (20%)"
<MartinW> Isn't that a problem?
<ardchoille> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<MartinW> I am talking about the best bot.
<ardchoille> MartinW: Ah, my mistake. I'm not sure about best bot.
<MartinW> Ah well.
<ardchoille> Someone will attend to this when they can :)
<MartinW> :-(
<ardchoille> Who has access to best bot?
<jussi01> ardchoille: I beleive its LjL's
<ardchoille> Ah, thanks
<ardchoille> LjL: Have a look at what MartinW said when you have a chance.
<jussi01> ardchoille: IIRC, LjL is away for a couple of days.
<ardchoille> jussi01: Ok, thanks again :)
<Gary> yeah, I think he is moored up in a bar or something till after new year
<ardchoille> hehe
<lokos> hi
<lokos> is there some1 ?
<jussi01> Hi lokos
<ompaul> lokos, you need to change your name@yourip
<lokos> why ? ;p
<lokos> ok
<lokos> i know what you mean
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (flexgrip)
<Myrtti> merh
<ompaul> * AddyK-L32 (n=addyk@89.123.133.162) has joined #ubuntu    this user is banned until they fix their connection
<ardchoille> ompaul: I did the same thing in #kubuntu
<ompaul> ardchoille, great minds think alike, if anyone says fools seldom differ please feel free to remove them ;-)
<ardchoille> hehe
<Myrtti> I'm considering leaving my loco ops to people that are better equipped dealing with mor^H^H^Hpeople having hard time understanding basics of CoC
<tonyyarusso> okay, would someone explain the origin of the ^H, ^W, etc. stuff?
<crdlb> tonyyarusso: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backspace
<tonyyarusso> zh
<tonyyarusso> *ah
<Seveas> fools seldom differ
<Seveas> ompaul, --^
<ompaul> Seveas, we can remove you but getting rid of you is not really the same thing ;-) so welcome back for an evening of entertainment
<ompaul> !choco | Seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about choco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !choc | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: have a hot chocolate from ompaul to usher in 2008!
<Myrtti> I really feel the quality of the discussion at u-ot is multiple times better now
<Myrtti> since our friend JimmyDee is currently abstained from participation
<Tm_T> :)
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti
<Myrtti> with a little help from my friends
<Tm_T> Myrtti: who did help with my hug?!
<Myrtti> ompaul did
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> yuck
<Myrtti> !away > x-spec-t
<jussi01> happy new year Myrtti and Tm_T
<Myrtti> happy new year jussi01 and Tm_T :-)
<Myrtti> *isohali*
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> happy tuesday night to you too
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Tm_T: hehe
<jussi01> Hmmm, shouldnt the wording about the #ubuntu channel here be changed a little? http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/TechnicalUsers
<jussi01> its hardly a discussion channel...
<Tm_T> jussi01: let me look at it
<Tm_T> jussi01: well, it was correct years back :-P
<Tm_T> jussi01: anyway, yes, it should say now it more verbose, like #ubuntu support and #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<jussi01> hehe
<Tm_T> but merely nitpicking
<jussi01> yes. thats right. who do we contact about getting it changed?
<Tm_T> no idea
<jussi01> true, but I think its important all the same.
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> jussi01: actually it could point to our wikipage about IRC
<Tm_T> that does explain it well
<jussi01> thats a good point :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-01
<PriceChild> !btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<PriceChild> Happy New Year guys and gals :)
<Hobbsee> happy new year!
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, I guess its old news for you now.
<Hobbsee> yeah, rather
<Daviey> hobbsee's a seasoned 2008'er
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubotu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> I hate lag
<Myrtti> !tla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Pici> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Myrtti> in case you didn't notice...
<Pici> Hmm?
<Myrtti> /CSKICKBAN Damarack ban evasion mulvane / trolling
<Myrtti> I've got that ready at #ubuntu
<Pici> If its ban evasion, what are you waiting for?
<Myrtti> I'm feeling nice and sleepy ;-)
<Myrtti> sssllleepy mmm
<Goatz> may I ask why I am baned from ubuntu-offtopic and ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> Goatz: this is a very good question...
<Goatz> can I at least find out who banned me?
 * crdlb loves bans on entire ISPs
<Hobbsee> crdlb: checked fro that.  no dice.
<crdlb> 00:49 [freenode] -!- 0 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*@*.ip.windstream.net [by Madpilot!n=brian@ubuntu/member/madpilot, 428475
<Goatz> ahh
<Hobbsee> ruddy bantracker.
 * Hobbsee wonders why the bantracker is out of date
<Goatz> nuff said, don't worrie it's probly a valid ban, I'll wait till I get back to work.
 * Hobbsee looks around for madpilot
<Goatz> alltel's evdo remaped to windstream today during the storm... so ...
<Hobbsee> that ban shouldn't be there - i'm just wondering why it was put there in the first place
<Hobbsee> Goatz: unbanned.  can you do me a favour in a couple of days, and come back and ask me to narrow that ban, when we should have a working ban tracker again?
<Goatz> yeah but don't know who the orginal target was, but thank you.
<Hobbsee> Goatz: neither do i.  hopefully we'll find otu.
<Hobbsee> mind you, if their IP's are excessively dynamic, it'll be a slight waste of time, i expect
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<Goatz> yeah windsteam is normally part of there wifi/cellular network so, a whole ban like that... was probly the only way, sitting here on the couch I've had 4 ip's allreayd :(
<ardchoille> I think our political spammer is back: i=Mitt08@75.116.15.108
<ardchoille> Mitt08 (i=Mitt08@75.116.15.108) banned from #kubuntu for political spamming.
<nzk> It's been almost a year, can I be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ardchoille> marpstar: You need to change your ident ("name"@ip).
<thoreauputic> ... why is marpstar here ?
<marpstar> i don't understand
<marpstar> yeah
<marpstar> i tried to get into #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: ident
<tonyyarusso> You can't until you have an appropriate ident
<marpstar> bye
<Hobbsee> hah
<thoreauputic> ah
<tonyyarusso> still the same
<marpstar> why am i getting sent to this room when trying to join #ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> we told you
<tonyyarusso> now fix it
<Hobbsee> marpstar: because you appear to want to be fucked.
<nzk> Hobbsee: When was I banned from -offtopic?
<thoreauputic> marpstar: because your ident is obnoxious
<marpstar> ok
<thoreauputic> heh
<ompaul> Hi Year, Happy new Seveas
<Gary> hey everyone happy new year too :-)
<ompaul> Gary, everyone is in bed with a hangover only the sados left :)
 * tonyyarusso didn't drink
<ompaul> and many happy returns to you too
<Seveas> happy new year paulie
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, there ya go :)
<Myrtti> iisn't it like 2 more hours and then this new years thing is absolutely and for certain done?
<Gary> I got forced out of bed to drive him to Milton Keynes this fine foggy morning so he can visit his parents
<ompaul> today we talk like we are in the mafia?
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: yes.
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Thatta works for me
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, ya don't shay do ya?
<tonyyarusso> naw, freddie here does alla the talkin
<Seveas> tonyyamobbo?
 * tonyyarusso nods silently
 * tonyyarusso aka Antonio Giuseppe Iarusso, if yuse wanna know
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, see, thats the problem with the punks they always wanna know
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, they got no right, n they don't be showin respect for ya or the family
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> dona mess wit da family
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, nice 'puter they got there... pity if anything happened to it
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, one day it's all good, next day it is runnin windows, ya know what I am sayin
<tonyyarusso> Preferably Vista
<tonyyarusso> Basic Home Worthless Edition
<ompaul> they shouda knowed better but they kept doin it - I mean like - what was we supposetado ?
<thoreauputic> we gotta nice line of Windows ME here... We don wana have to use it on you nice folksa...
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> thoreauputic, just make them an offer they can't refuse
<Myrtti> this is so bash.org stuff
<ompaul> Myrtti, if you do that, yuze idhavtaleavetown
<thoreauputic> we knowa nice guy named Theo Daraadt - he'll help ya ta think straight
 * ompaul rofl
<ompaul> Richard will nix your o/s
<ompaul> (that works on a few levels)
<thoreauputic> we fixeda Richard good - we make 'im use the vi ...
<ompaul> ya fool, he will just write emacs from scratch with that now your in trouble
<thoreauputic> we switcha keyboard and disanle esc...
<thoreauputic> and now esc givea ctrl+x ctrl+c
<ompaul> thoreauputic, macros will make smackros of that
<ompaul> ya got to see the big picture - it's on at 3pm in the cinema
<thoreauputic> OK so we needa more firepower - sub-machine ed
<ompaul> joe took out ed the other day
<thoreauputic> ed aska too many questions, like   ? ? ?
<ompaul> ---- Welcome to #ubuntu-ops, editor wars like you never saw them before ----
<Myrtti> lol
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I guess
<ompaul> vi nny
<ompaul> richard "emacs" stallman - converting people to the cause since '83
<thoreauputic> we made him an offer...
<ompaul> kate is doing a side line in text files these days I am told
<ompaul> abi kept her world
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> abi kept her word
<Myrtti> yall fools
<Myrtti> forgotten the russkies have ya
<thoreauputic> disputin with Rasputin ain't for the Sicilianos... they got a bad rep wiv da stolen plutonium
<Myrtti> wiv da stolen windahs source
<thoreauputic> heheh
<thoreauputic> same thing, no?
<Myrtti> tru dat
<ompaul> Myrtti, but they just closed the source again
<ompaul> Myrtti, that means we can do stuffs they can't
<ompaul> crd1b, we ain't lost the plot
<ompaul> ---- Welcome to #ubuntu-ops, editor wars like you never saw them before ----
<Myrtti> noot to ferget the yakuza wit their leehnux phuunes
<ompaul> today we talk like we are in the mafia?
<jussi01> oh, far out.... enough already
<Myrtti> jussi01: betrayer
<ompaul> so far out it ain't never been in
<Myrtti> you'll end up with horses head in yer bed, fool
<jussi01> lol
<thoreauputic> jussi01: we gotta nice little place for peepla like you... ##windahs
<ompaul> either you is very brave or you is stupid
<thoreauputic> we don wanna make no threats, but a ya givan us no choice...
<ompaul> what is we do to, I axe ya
 * jussi01 boards up his windows and takes out his machine gun...
<ompaul> that ain't a gun this is a gun
<thoreauputic> maxy is gonna use his maxim on ya windahs
 * jussi01 rolls out his tank...
<Myrtti> jussi01: you'll just end up shoveling acpi and apm code inda kernal that way
<Myrtti> we's got the over powa
<thoreauputic> nah, we got worse - we send him a GOTO statement...
 * ompaul is crying with laughter and in pain from it :)
<ompaul> some one stop the hurt!
 * jussi01 rolls out bill gates!! super weapon!!
<thoreauputic> now we start the COBOl for the cabal...
<ompaul> jussi01, a straw man
<Myrtti> jussi01: a mere tin can! nothi me nmap n knocker wouldn't crack
<ompaul> thoreauputic, that beat his basic efforts no problemo, we got us a demo
<jussi01> lol
 * jussi01 sets up fortress ubuntu
<thoreauputic> now he gotta case of mono in the key of C#
<ompaul> where's the humanity in that jussi01
<ompaul> SHOW ME THE SOURCE!
<jussi01> ompaul: its protecting all that is good in humanity - me :D
 * thoreauputic shows ompaul the horse
<thoreauputic> without da head...
<ompaul> just buggin ya
<ompaul> thoreauputic, brings a whole new meaning to "the headless horse, man!"
 * jussi01 lays down his weapons and surrenders
<thoreauputic> trust da horse, Luka
<ompaul> jussi01, well done, with pepper source
<ompaul> if it weren't for them kids and the pesky dog I would 'ave gotten away with it
<ompaul> okay I got to be a driver for a bit
<thoreauputic> we gotta da code... code of silence!
 * thoreauputic brings in the police....  "Nothing to see here, folks, move along..."
<Myrtti> these aren't the binary blobs you're looking for
<thoreauputic> haha
<ompaul> hehe
<Seveas> blobwars!
<Seveas> !info blobwars
<ubotu> blobwars: A platform shooting game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7442 kB, installed size 8020 kB
<ompaul> not allowed drive
<ompaul> people want to walk so that suits me
<ompaul> install blobwars if only for the initial musical notes the fake drum beats could have been left out
<thoreauputic> ompaul: joe was right to take ed out - ed kept asking questions
<thoreauputic> ?
<thoreauputic> ?
<thoreauputic> ?
<thoreauputic> so we had to do the CTRL+D on hime
<ompaul> thoreauputic, this is the way, it is only editing
<thoreauputic> we edit those guys out, right !
<Seveas> worst. editor. joke. ever.
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I win!
<thoreauputic> ;)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hey, Seveas is dissing da Family!
<thoreauputic> ompaul: what do we do to him?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, if there was a jury we would buy them out
 * ompaul considers making Seveas an offer he can't refuse
<Seveas> I refuse
<ompaul> Seveas, coffee?
<Seveas> tea
<Seveas> 'erbal tea even
<jussi01> hehe
<Seveas> you're*
<ompaul> Seveas, use grammer v 1.01 :-O
<ompaul> we brake your and you're
<thoreauputic> Seveas: mafiosi are bad grammarians...
<Seveas> grammar*
<ompaul> Seveas, see youze is not on the same page
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$ perl -pe 'use grammer v 1.01 :-O'
<Seveas> Number found where operator expected at -e line 1, near "v 1.01"
<Seveas>         (Do you need to predeclare v?)
<Seveas> syntax error at -e line 1, near "v 1.01"
<Seveas> Execution of -e aborted due to compilation errors.
<thoreauputic> The Mob has ways of dealing with pedants!
<ompaul> we makes them debug dos
<thoreauputic> aargh!
 * Seveas debugs dos with a hammer
<ompaul> that would work - if you had a hammer
<Seveas> I have
<Seveas> and a clue-bu-four
<Seveas> by*
<ompaul> clue-be-four - an english farmers clue
<ompaul> okay now I take a break
<ompaul> back in a bit
<ompaul> or if I am gone eight bits a byte or two :)
<thoreauputic> *groan*
<thoreauputic> :)
 * thoreauputic suggests a Megabit after that joke
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> thoreauputic, at my perl I make the following joke - I chomped on some food
 * thoreauputic bashes ompaul 
<thoreauputic> and dashes away...
 * ompaul goes back into his shell
<ompaul> thoreauputic, ehhhhhhhhhh what prompted that?
 * ompaul groans 
<thoreauputic> oh dear
<ompaul> di[a]fic, please don't do that in #ubutu
<ompaul> ubuntu even
<di[a]fic> do what?
<ompaul> nick change
<di[a]fic> ._.
<ompaul> this is not #ubuntu
<di[a]fic> Jeeze, I wonder why I even bother with this bloody distro.
<Tm_T> eh?
<ompaul> a kf from #ubuntu for nick changes
<ompaul> there is no need to do it in a channel that busy
<Tm_T> true
<ompaul> so we had a little chat about it the other day so kf to here and ask people not do to it
<ompaul> and you can see what it is buying us
<ubotu> In ubotu, ompaulafk said: no ask is <reply> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ompaulafk> ohh
<Myrtti> one Nicole should show up
<ompaul> Myrtti, saw that ;-)
<ompaul> but only when she rejoins :)
<Myrtti> indeedy
<Myrtti> I was too slow
<jpatrick> guys, there's someone posting the same link over and over again on #ubuntu-uk
<ikonia> link for what
<ikonia> I can't see anything
<ikonia> just an amazon link
<jpatrick> cinex, but I didn't notice they were different, sorry
<ompaul> housekeeping time in #ubuntu
<jpatrick> woah..
<Myrtti> 9:11 @,- Holmes [n=akinoyes@124.43.228.32] has joined #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> 19:11 < Holmes> ANYONE WANTS TO HAVE QUICK ONLINE SEX CONTACT ME NOW IM ITCHING
<Myrtti> 19:12 < Holmes> ANYONE WANTS TO HAVE QUICK ONLINE SEX CONTACT ME NOW IM ITCHING
<Myrtti> 19:13 @,- Holmes [n=akinoyes@124.43.228.32] has left #ubuntu-women []
<tomaw> nice
<tomaw> already quit though
<ompaul> scum
<LjL> bonjour
<nalioth> EEEK!
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Seveas> Myrtti, and you didn't see the romance in that?
<Seveas> long walks on the beach, candlelight dinner and romantic poetry
<Myrtti> there's some idiot there again, I think
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> a... man.
<nalioth> nzk: is there something we can help you with?
<nzk> Yeah...
<nzk> When was I banned from -offtopic?
<PriceChild> Myrtti, aishiko's comment made me think she knew him
<LjL> nzk, a geological era or so ago i think
<Myrtti> I wouldn't count on it, PriceChild
<nzk> I know it's January 1x, 2007
<nzk> Probably 17, maybe 12
<LjL> there's a kick on 16th
<nzk> Must have been it
<nzk> So, err, it's been a year. Can I be unbanned?
<PriceChild> nzk, please be patient
<nzk> I am patient :<
<Myrtti> hasn't looked like it
<nzk> When was I impatient?
<Myrtti> all the times I've seen you here before?
<PriceChild> nzk, ok lets put it another way.... stop, shh and wait.
<Tm_T> PriceChild: thank you
<naudiz> Are the packages in the current versions of Ubuntu based off Debian Sid ?
<Myrtti> er?
<nzk> Alright.
<PriceChild> naudiz, read the topic
<nzk> I will wait.
<PriceChild> nzk, *neither* of those two lines were needed.
<naudiz> PriceChild oh, I'm in the wrong channel somehow
<PriceChild> naudiz, I would assume you've been forwarded then.
<PriceChild> naudiz, you are banforwarded from #ubuntu. I'll just find out why.
<naudiz> PriceChild I have -- I was forwarded from #Ubuntu to Ubuntu-ops
<LjL> ikonia, ping
<ompaul> naudiz, lets have a look
<naudiz> PriceChild oh, yeah I was banned for suggesting that someone recompile their kernel
<LjL> yeah course that was why you were banned
<naudiz> PriceChild apparently the channel ops thought that was too advanced for the average Ubuntu user or something
<naudiz> PriceChild I got in a fight about it actually
<ompaul> 2007-12-27T23:08:43 <naudiz> ikonia: the average user being the idiot in your opinion
<Tm_T> aww
<PriceChild> !offtopic | naudiz
<ubotu> naudiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> !guidelines | naudiz
<ubotu> naudiz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> naudiz, read those two please
<ompaul> that was as ikonia said an attempt to put words in his mouth which he never utted
<ompaul> uttered
<PriceChild> 2007-12-27T23:05:33 <naudiz> ikonia: you are an idiot -- if you recompile a kernel to only have the drivers you need then the system boots up faster
<PriceChild> I'm pretty sure that because of modules the difference is negligable.
<tonyyarusso> uh, yeah
<tonyyarusso> Now, editing the modules to be loaded could make sense
<tonyyarusso> Meanwhile, any difference it did make would take a year and a half to break even for the time you spent recompiling the kernel
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, you kill me you do
<PriceChild> but anyway that is irrelevant
<naudiz> tonyyarusso actually the default kernel boots up slower because of all the default drivers it has enabled to make sure it is compitable with all systems
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50413/
<LjL> passages i find pretty problematic of the things you said.
<PriceChild> naudiz, not the point. If a user is going to redo all that... then its going to break ubuntu in other ways because of their inexperience and the general nature of how ubuntu is put together. See "/msg ubotu worksforme" End of that discussion. We do *NOT* advocate it to people in #ubunt.
<PriceChild> *#ubuntu
<naudiz> PriceChild Why does Ubuntu offer the Debian way to recompile a kernel then if you are not supposed to recompile a kernel ?
<Tm_T> naudiz: you clearly don't understand
<PriceChild> naudiz, read what I said again.
<PriceChild> *especially* /msg ubotu worksforme
<naudiz> LjL noitce how the person I was helping 'earthling' in the channel complained that I was banned for voicing my opinions ?
<naudiz> s/noitce/notice/g
<Tm_T> naudiz: it's not your opinion why you are banned
<PriceChild> naudiz, we do not care about that.
<LjL> naudiz, notice how i couldn't care less?
<Tm_T> LjL: PriceChild: nownow
<ompaul> naudiz, it is our collective opinion you were out of order for #ubuntu
<PriceChild> naudiz, For the 3rd and final time, please read what I said.
<ompaul> naudiz, I strongly suggest you do read what PriceChild pointed to
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tonyyarusso> !freespeech > earthling
<ompaul> !freespeech
<ubotu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean nor are they applicable to the current situation.  See http://tonyyarusso.com/content/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<PriceChild> That's a new one.
<ompaul> na
<Pici> Yah
<ompaul> it is not used often
<LjL> the factoid's new
<LjL> the link isn't
<ompaul> ahh
 * Pici makes note
<tonyyarusso> New factoid, not new to mention (I finally got sick of looking up that URL)
<PriceChild> I saw the link when it was on planet *reads it again anyway*
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: once again, brilliant article
<naudiz> ubotu free speech is offensive speech
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, naudiz said: ubotu free speech is offensive speech
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: thanks
<ompaul> naudiz, don't concur with you
<ompaul> naudiz, also the bot does not take edits unless you have a login
<LjL> naudiz, there are three facets of the issue here as i see it. 1) #ubuntu should stay on topic, i.e. support, and ikonia and you strayed quite offtopic 2) you really shouldn't give advice that's frowned upon, and recompiling the kernel just for the heck of it certainly is. of course you may not know what's frowned upon and what's not, but you live and learn, and being humble rather than arrogant helps with that 3) personal insults and flaming are really
<LjL> not tolerated
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: Very nice article there
<LjL> do you understand each of these points?
<naudiz> LjL I understand that I should use FreeBSD or NetBSD and not Ubuntu because recompiling a kernel in BSD for performance improvement is not frowned upon
<PriceChild> naudiz, ok I think we've had enough of you now. The ban will not be lifted at this time.
<LjL> yup, i concur
<PriceChild> However I still think it would be worth you checking over all the links we've provided you with.
<ompaul> naudiz, is there anything else?
<ubotu> In ubotu, sarthor said: who is there?
<LjL> !bot > sarth    (sarth, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !bot > sarthir    (sarthir, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> gn
<PriceChild> LjL, or :)
<LjL> did it in pm
<ompaul> LjL, yeap
 * ompaul makes LjL a nice coffee
<ompaul> which is promptly rejected
<ompaul> naudiz, is there anything else?
<LjL> ompaul: i'll microwave it after dinner if you don't mind
<ompaul> :)
<Myrtti> I just love how they threaten to move to another distro if their demands are not met
<LjL> i don't
<Myrtti> gives such a lovely, warm and fuzzy feeling inside
<LjL> it's becoming pretty typical and stereotyped
<LjL> they could come up with something new
<LjL> like, say, that it was their brother and not they
<Myrtti> nzk_: how about you patiently wait somewhere else?
<nzk_> Then how am I supposed to know if there is a verdict?
<Myrtti> when you try to join the channel, you either can or can't
<Myrtti> or, one of us will inform you to come here
<Myrtti> anyway, the decision will not be made now
<Myrtti> *taptaptappity*
<Tm_T> interesting
<Myrtti> isn't it
<Tm_T> ok then
<Myrtti> my slip was showing again???
<Myrtti> nzk_: I'm waiting
<ompaul> nzk_, you have been asked to leave a couple of times, rather politely
<ompaul> they have to be told
<ompaul> I guess
<Myrtti> Tm_T: what was that about ;-)
<ompaul> that naudiz is a nutter
<ompaul> his (I assume a he) was an abusive racist - and at the same time sucking up to me - strange - very very strange
<ompaul> hoo hum
<Myrtti> lovely
<ompaul> where is chanserv
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> laggggggggg
<ompaul> ahh that is more reasonable
<Myrtti> works fine to me...
<Myrtti> s/to/for/
<jussi01> velh0:How can I help
<jussi01> ?
<ompaul> Myrtti, na it was lagging there a few seconds before it
<velh0> jussi01: hello! i'm currently in #kubuntu-pt and #kubuntu-br. and i would like to know if these are official
<velh0> jussi01: anf if not, i would like to make it official
<velh0> jussi01: and help kubuntu portuguese community to grow :)
<Myrtti> distracting nick ;-)
<Myrtti> would've guessed a Finn :-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: do you have any Idea how to deal with this?
<velh0> jussi01: is it possible? thank you.
<Myrtti> well.
<PriceChild> I'm here
<jussi01> velh0: speak to PriceChild :)
<ompaul> -ChanServ- -- Access List for [#kubuntu-pt] -- -ChanServ- 1   30    _nunix_                             1y 12w 1d 4h 8m 34s
<ompaul> seems it needs some loco love
<ompaul> ChanServ- -- Access List for [#kubuntu-br] -- -ChanServ- 1   30    Smash_se                            50w 5d 23h 39m 14s
<velh0> PriceChild: hello! can you help me? jussi01 sayd to me that i should talk with you
<ompaul> again only one person
<PriceChild> velh0, are #ubuntu-pt and #ubuntu-br that overwhelmed with conversation that splitting it up into two distro support channels is a good idea?
<PriceChild> I would suggest you talk to the contacts listed on "/msg chanserv info #ubuntu-br" etc. before deciding to start a channel like that.
<velh0> PriceChild: good point :)
<velh0> PriceChild; no, you are right.
<ompaul> PriceChild, they exist they should really be turned into the loco stuff as far as I can see
<PriceChild> ompaul, sorry not with you? forwarded?
<ompaul> yes
<velh0> PriceChild: anyway, i will be there to help my portuguese friends in Kubuntu.
<velh0> PriceChild and jussi01: i'm sorry for all the trouble
<PriceChild> velh0, no trouble whatsoever, its why I idle here.
<jussi01> :)
<velh0> PriceChild: i didnt thought of the splitting up issue :S
<ompaul> velh0, it is not trouble, we just seem to wonder about are there enough people in those channels would the help not be better from #ubuntu and have it look after all forms of *ubuntu ;-)
<LjL> why isn't this discussion in #ubuntu-irc? :)
<ompaul> LjL, cos the chap did not turn up there?
<PriceChild> That's another good point :)
<LjL> can always point them there tho
<jussi01> LjL: thats My fault
<jussi01> My apologies
<ompaul> jussi01, you always to blame? ;-)
<velh0> well my friends, thank you and a happy new year to you all :)
<jussi01> ompaul: ssshhh
<ompaul> velh0, as the guys said - perhaps you should to go #ubuntu-irc and chat inthere
<velh0> ompaul: why?
<ompaul> that is the place where international ops hang out
<LjL> jussi01: it's ok it doesn't hurt my eyes to see this discussion here, just i'm pretty insisting on using -irc for what it completes to it since it's new enough to be forgotten if unused
<velh0> velh0: the issue is solved, there's nothing to talk about. but tank you for the info, tho ;)
<jussi01> LjL: ok, I should have known, Ijust forgot ;)
<ompaul> jussi01, there are more than you here, you can't keep all the blame to yourself
<jussi01> ompaul: I referred him here from #kubuntu ;)
<ompaul> jussi01, you still can't keep all the blame I want some
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the ubuntu-irc team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc | Ubuntu-IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
<jussi01> ompaul: but then again, he did just say I need to talk to a #kubuntu mod in private... ;)
<jussi01> ompaul: so i blame you!! :P
<ompaul> jussi01, share the kudos and share the blame none of it is too exciting
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 goes to idle with his wife ;)
<velh0> jussi01 it's saying the truth :)
<velh0> but as i said before, the issue is solved
<ompaul> velh0, is there anything else we can help you with?
<velh0> ompaul: not in the moment, but thank you :) i go now.... happy new year to all of you :D
<ompaul> happy new you year to you too velh0
<PriceChild> Oh by the way guys... I just had a request
<ompaul> PriceChild, ?
<PriceChild> To advertise the channel #big in the topics i have access to.
<PriceChild> Just wondering what to reply...
<ompaul> what is #big?
 * ompaul goes to check without going 
<PriceChild> hmm well our old favourite kbrooks is in there
<LjL> PriceChild: what to reply...?
<ompaul> PriceChild, pm
<LjL> and wth is irc.unspecific.net?
<PriceChild> LjL, hehe i'm being sarcy and am not going to say yes 8-)
<LjL> hello borschty, can we help you?
<ompaul> PriceChild, well I say -1 but that is only me
<PriceChild> I was just being sarcy by bring it up here.
<borschty> i don't need help, i just wanted to check what kind of channel this is
<Myrtti> a-ha
<PriceChild> borschty, /topic
<borschty> somebody gave it as reason for having voice in a ubuntu channel as chan-op... so i wanted to check if it is a common practice in ubuntu channels or something like that
<PriceChild> borschty, no
<LjL> borschty: it's not, not in the main channels at least. this channel is different from most others in that we want ops to be recognizable as such so that people can ask things to them
<LjL> in most other channels, there's no reason why people would or should ask things specifically to ops
<PriceChild> borschty, In ubuntu channels we advise against keeping +o or +v. It draws unneeded attention and other negative things (more fully discussed in our operator guidelines which I can offer to you if you have not seen them) In this channel we use them because it is important to differentiate between ubuntu-irc ops.
<PriceChild> Its not much use debating a ban with jdong for example 8-)
<PriceChild> s/debating/appealing/
<LjL> i think it's likely fun tho
<borschty> ok, thats mostly like what i thought, too
 * LjL gets himself banned from #uf
<LjL> just of the heck of debating it with jdong, unless price wants to be annoying and override
<ompaul> PriceChild, I am still trying to figure out a use for jdong ;-)
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<LjL> ompaul: is your ubuntu slow to boot?
<ompaul> no
<LjL> then there is none
<borschty> ok, thanks for that explanation, bye
<PriceChild> lol
<ompaul> ok we got visitors 2.0 installed
<ompaul> I better go talk with them
<ompaul> back later
<LjL> ban visitors
<PriceChild> Hello DreamThief, how can I help?
<HS^> LjL, ?
<LjL> ?
<HS^> you said i was unbanned in 2008
<HS^> im not
<PriceChild> oh fun
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !meta is <reply> For difficult support questions, #ubuntu-meta may be employed to avoid disturbing the main channel. Note, #ubuntu-meta is !English only.
<PriceChild> HS^, remember why you were banned?
<LjL> hm no one thing at a time
<LjL> !etiquette > HS^    (HS^, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !guidelines > HS^    (HS^, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !coc > HS^    (HS^, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> HS^: please make sure you've read everything there and understand it
<LjL> if we give you a second opportunity, you really must avoid misbehaving again
<PriceChild> Alyxander, hey, how can I help?
<Alyxander> following instruction I corrected the fix
<Alyxander> or the bug rather
<Alyxander> and changed ports
<LjL> Alyxander: you're good
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, picard_pwns_kirk said: ubotu: meta is <reply> For difficult support questions, #ubuntu-meta may be employed to avoid disturbing the main channel. Note, #ubuntu-meta is !English only.
<Alyxander> thank you
<LjL> thank you, have fun
<HS^> ok
<Alyxander> mind if i hang out in here to?
<LjL> Alyxander: actually, yes, we'd rather only have people here who need immediate ops assistence
<MenZa> Yes, LjL?
<Alyxander> alright
<LjL> menza: #ubuntu-meta is not really for "difficult support question", nor for not disturbing the main channel (why would the main channel be disturbed by *support questions*!? it gets disturbed by everything else)... -meta is *never* for your own support questions, you know, only for answering *other people's*
<MenZa> Where was the notice I found...
<MenZa> One second, LjL
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> "Hard questions asked in your support channel and you'd like to bring them to a smaller community? Check out #ubuntu-meta
<MenZa> from -irc
<LjL> MenZa: yes that's the #ubuntu-irc topic
<MenZa> I misunderstood that, then
<MenZa> My apologies
<LjL> (and it was "a larget community", then someone noted that it wasn't larger at all...)
<LjL> larger
<MenZa> lol
<LjL> MenZa: but, it says in *your* support channel. i.e. by someone else, and nobody in the channel knows how to answer
<MenZa> I figured it meant more specialised questions, but again, misunderstood
<LjL> so, if you find an interesting question in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-dk if you're there, get all the useful information from the user, but in the end just can't answer it
<LjL> you can submit it in -meta
<MenZa> Indeed
<MenZa> I get that now. :)
<LjL> MenZa, it should end up being for specialized questions indeed, since easier questions should be, well, easy
<LjL> just not a support channel in its own right
<LjL> but a meta-support channel as the name implies
 * MenZa nods
<LjL> so i guess we can have a factoid anyway but different and not to be publicized too much
<MenZa> Indeed.
<LjL> dunno, !meta is <reply> If you would like to help in #ubuntu but it just goes too fast for you to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #ubuntu)
<PriceChild> Hey macogw, how can I help?
<LjL> how sounds
<macogw> LjL: sorry to interrupt, but i saw a discussion of the mess #ubuntu becomes when busy that suggested separating it.  #ubuntu seems to be mostly beginner questions and harder or more focused ones are ignored.  is there any #ubuntu-x for more in-depth questions, or should those people be referred to #ubuntu-meta or to non-ubuntu channels like #alsa and #xorg?
<Myrtti> latter, imo
<LjL> macogw, people should *never* be referred to #ubuntu-meta, since -meta is for spotting and *reporting* interesting (and hard) questions. #ubuntu remains the channel for both easy and hard questions - when you need to walk someone through something complicated, #ubuntu-classroom was often the channel of choice, although i think lately the contacts prefer to keep it for its primary use only
<LjL> non-ubuntu channels can be suggested as alternatives but you should never tell people "join #x since this is not a question for #ubuntu" unless it really *is* a question unrelated to ubuntu
<macogw> ok
<macogw> or if nobody present in the channel has any helpful answer?
<LjL> macogw, sure, you can always say "perhaps give it a shot in #alsa too"
<macogw> mmk
<LjL> MenZa, macogw: thing is... what would be gained by having many support channels? there would be the same people, just split in many channels with even less chance of spotting the questions you know about (sure, if you're an ALSA expert you might benefit from being in a sound-specific channel, but then yeah #alsa is the best bet, no need for #ubuntu-alsa methinks). what's hard is to spot question *because there are many*. following a discussion isn't
<LjL> really so hard, unless people can't use their client's highlighting function
<LjL> note that -meta currently has a bot that tries to automatically classify questions by category, and you can subscribe to them and have them reported to you
<macogw> oo thats a neat bot
<ubotu> wols called the ops in #ubuntu (please make rich behave properly)
<macogw> having that same sort of bot in #ubuntu might be good then if it can pm you for topics you know about
<LjL> macogw, it *is* in #ubuntu
<LjL> and many other channels
<LjL> and relays questions it sees to #ubuntu-meta
<LjL> and in PM if you so choose
<LjL> just read the topic
<macogw> oo i see. i thought you meant it was *only* in #ubuntu-meta
<macogw> sorry
<Myrtti> nixnoob
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-youth, MenZa said: !no, !nickspoon-#ubuntu-youth is <reply> Do not trust anything nickspoon says.
<Seveas> MenZa, that's not #ubuntu-youth specific :)
<MenZa> Seveas: Touché.
<MenZa> Also, hello :)
<MenZa> I haven't seen you around much lately. Maybe I'm just not paying very much attention.
<Seveas> haven't been around much
<Gary> hello Seveas :-)
<Seveas> so even if you had paid attention, you still wouldn't have seen me
<Seveas> ola gary-san
<MenZa> :)
<LjL> also, usually one sees (or rather hits) seveas when one is *not* paying attention
<LjL> (or rather is hit by)
<Seveas> true
<MenZa> :D
<Gary> yay, opabuse :-D
<LjL> where's !opabuse-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Gary> been eaten?
<LjL> !unforget opabuse-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> I suddenly remember opabuse-#ubuntu-offtopic again, LjL
<LjL> being, uhm, the contrary of eaten now
<Gary> thrown up?
<LjL> yeah.
<LjL> he still isn't paying attention methinks
<Gary> :p  yeah
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-02
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (inktree flood)
<stdin> you can probably ignore that now
<stdin> or not :)
<Seveas> lag from hell
<Seveas> :)
<LjL> lag indeed
<Mez> forwarded javaJake here after his thread
<Mez> threat *
<Mez> joined #ubuntu
<Mez> <javaJake> Seveas, you want abuse!? ;)
<Mez> * poing\moinch has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<Mez> <javaJake> I'll show you abuse if you want some! :P
<stdin> he's still in #ubuntu though
<Seveas> err
<javaJake> Heheheh
<javaJake> Hello guys
<javaJake> :D
<Seveas> Mez, please read the lines before that
<Seveas> I was messing with the guy :)
<javaJake> Mind givin' me a helpin' hand back into that channel?
<Mez> Seveas, I understand that, but still, making a threat against the channel ...
<Mez> isn't good, hence the forward here
<Seveas> javaJake, you can come back
<LjL> yes
<Mez> javaJake, be careful what you say ;)
<Seveas> Mez, I didn't see it as a threat
<Seveas> just an attempt to outwit me
<Mez> It came across as a threat to me ;) but I read the above, hence why I forwarded here
<Mez> rather than just a k/b
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (poo_naani ( offensive nick ))
<Mez> Amaranth, changed the ban so he can rejoin if he changes nick ;)
<Amaranth> alright
<Dave2> .wn 104
 * Dave2 stabs hands.
 * nalioth tosses the Dave2 hands in the meat grinder
<Dave2> noooo
<ubotu> PurpZeY called the ops in #ubuntu (offensive name)
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Diafic> Trying to install flash under 64bit.
<Diafic> It keeps saying "Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' is already installed"
<Diafic> But When I refresh the page/restart the browser, it wants me to install it again
<stdin> this is not a support channel
<MenZa> !support | Diafic
<ubotu> Diafic: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Diafic> I tried joining it.
<Diafic> I came here.
<Diafic> * #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<Diafic> It did it again
<MenZa> Ah.
<MenZa> That means you're banned.
<MenZa> Most likely.
<Diafic> ...
<Diafic> Every day I hate this community more and more.
<TheSheep> that'd explain the ban
<MenZa> Well, he is a Debian person.
<MenZa> [2008-02-01 05:30:55 CET]  [freenode] -!-  channels : #ubuntu-ops #linuxactionshow #debian #lugradio #php-gtk #compiz-fusion ##php
<MenZa> :P
<stdin> 2008-01-01T16:16:57 *** di[a]fic (di[a]fic!i=bnc@81.171.136.146) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul: " please don't nick change in #ubuntu")
<MenZa> ah-hah
<TheSheep> ah, away spam
<MenZa> Is it in the bantracker?
 * MenZa knows nothing about it, except that it exists.
<stdin> yeah
<MenZa> hmm
<Myrtti> morron
<nalioth> Myrtti: did you mean 'moran' ?
 * nalioth runs
<Myrtti> förlåt, ordet 'moran' finns inte. Menade du morot - carrot, Mora - a town known for thein knives, eller morgon - morning
<MenZa> Hvorfor taler du svensk, Myrtti?
 * MenZa vidste ikke, at Myrtti kunne tale svensk.
<MenZa> >_>
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> jack of all trades...
<Myrtti> -->
<MenZa> Miia of all trades!
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (inktree)
<ikonia> LjL: did you call me
<Myrtti> oh my how the chanserv is ssslllluugggiish
<ikonia> it was very quick and resposive
<ikonia> for me I should say
<tonyyarusso> ahaha
<tonyyarusso> From Feedburner - "Your feed is so new, we're still playing with the bubble wrap."
<tonyyarusso> Sooo like me.
<Pici> tuna: Hello, how can we help today?
<tuna> I accidentally changed nick in #ubuntu ( joined before had identified ), now I cannot join it
<Pici> tuna: Okay, just be careful with needlesly changing your nick alot, okay?
<Pici> tuna: you can rejoin it now.
<tuna> k, will
<Hobbsee> tuna: you can usually set your client to auto-identify, too,
<tuna> I have
<tuna> it's a race condition :)
<tuna> if someone has joined with name tuna, it will take a few seconds until I get it back
<tuna> and in the meantime, I have autjoined ubuntu
<Myrtti> that's nickserv for you :-)
<Myrtti> anyway
<Tm_T> Myrtti: btw I failed to make irssi to auto-identify :(
<Pici> Tm_T: Just set a server password (at least for freenode)
<Tm_T> Pici: hmmm, have to try that next time
<Tm_T> Pici: thanks
<Pici> Surely.
<flaccid> why are ops always paying me out in #kubuntu yet i help people all day more than most
<flaccid> the on topic policy is so ambiguous you could be talking about anything
<ardchoille> flaccid: You and ActionParsnip were off-topic and were warned.
<flaccid> my point is that on topic and off topic are loosely defined
<flaccid> anythign could be related to ubuntu support
<flaccid> and i was talking about networking which is important to an ubuntu system
<ardchoille> Were you answering or otherwise helping with an active support issue?
<flaccid> what do you mean
<ardchoille> I don't know how to make that any more clear
<flaccid> yes i was
<flaccid> and please where is this defined in the guidelines specifically..
<ardchoille> Point number two. You were told you were off-topic but you chose to argue about that in the channel.
<flaccid> yes because its not well-defined
<flaccid> if it was, i would stay within the scope
<ardchoille> The channel is not the place for that.
<flaccid> place for what sorry
<flaccid> ardchoille: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_of_discourse
<jussi01> flaccid: As the guidelines say, "Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed."
<flaccid> jussi01: yes and i do that regularly, sweet
<ardchoille> flaccid: Also, have you read this: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<flaccid> i also spend hours doing advanced support  in th channel which cannnot be supported by ubotu or the doco resources..
<flaccid> yes i've read it all ardchoille. but you still cannot point me to something specific in it that i have breached.
<Pici> Does that mean that you are somehow immune to the rest of the rules?
<flaccid> no it means the rules are subjective and not well-defined
<elkbuntu> flaccid, insulting ubuntu in ubuntu project channels is very very inconsiderate and disrespectful
<elkbuntu> as is swearing (even obfuscated or poorly spelled)
<flaccid> elkbuntu: there is no tone on the internet. i am not trying to insult anyone only improve the rules etc.
<Hobbsee> oh yay, flaccid here again.
<elkbuntu> flaccid, swearing doesnt have a tone. it doesnt matter to most people whether you say it happily or angrily
<flaccid> many people are told they are off topic when they believe they are on topic but don't have a document to work out if what they are saying is on topic or not..
<flaccid> elkbuntu: don't scapegoat please
<flaccid> im hear to to define the rules more
<flaccid> not debate them
<flaccid> this is a common problem, its not just me
<elkbuntu> flaccid, i am not scapegoating. you are by trying to worm your way out of 'be respectful' and 'be considerate'
<ardchoille> flaccid: Basically, you and ActionParsnip were just chatting about a random topic, when there was no active support question asked, and since it contained information about wireless you assumed it was on topic. Several people asked you to take it to another channel (since you weren't really answering a support question) and you refused. That violates the code of conduct.
<flaccid> a random topic. you are missing the point. what is on topic and what is not and where is it defined. it isn't.....
<flaccid> kubuntu uses wireless, does it not
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> see
<flaccid> and wireless security is indeed an important topic
<ardchoille> flaccid: That's not the point. The point is you weren't helping anyone with wireless, you were simply chatting about it.
<elkbuntu> flaccid, kubuntu support does not mean 'discussing anything and everything associated with kubuntu' it means 'supporting the use of kubuntu and the core/main applications'
<flaccid> ardchoille: thats fine, but where is this rule specifically defined in the guidelines. and yes i was helping, i was suggesting wpa because wep is now hackable... thats called support.
<flaccid> elkbuntu: then please include this in the guidelines.
<elkbuntu> flaccid, we are not going to write the topic of each of the 100 *buntu irc channels into the guidelines
<flaccid> i mean a lot of people use wireless on kubuntu, thats pretty 'core' is it not. lets be scientific about this , not subjective
<elkbuntu> the guidelines say to obey the /topic. that means you obey what is in the /topic at the time
<flaccid> elkbuntu: well thats where teh problem lies. people don't know the scope at all do they
<Hobbsee> flaccid: so as ubuntu machines uses power points, it's appropriate to discuss electrical wiring diagrams too?  give me a break.
<flaccid> elkbuntu: thats a matter of interpretation
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> the scope of the channels are to support the ubuntu operating system
<flaccid> Hobbsee: thats my point. why get someone in trouble if the scope is not well defined
<ikonia> not discuss generic technologies
<Hobbsee> flaccid: by using common sense.
<flaccid> ikonia: i was supporting the ubuntu os. i was supporting wireless security which is quite important
<flaccid> common sense != common practice
<flaccid> i rest my case.
<elkbuntu> flaccid, you are not being constructive or reasonable. you've been around long enough to know what's right or wrong, and you've repeatedly disregarded it and tried to scapegoat flexibility.
<PriceChild> *AHEM* Ok so to round up... flaccid you agree you were "offtopic" as dictated by the topic?
<PriceChild> And you are just debating that the topic doesn't apply because there are other guidelines?
 * flaccid waits to be pointed to a proper policy on what is on-topic and what is off-topic
<Hobbsee> flaccid: erm, as per the topic...doesn't support require asking a questoin - not just talking about wireless security?
<Hobbsee> [00:34] <ardchoille> flaccid: That's not the point. The point is you weren't helping anyone with wireless, you were simply chatting about it.
<flaccid> Hobbsee: it could be either, thats why i am asking for a well defined document
<PriceChild> * Topic for #kubuntu is: Official Kubuntu support
<Hobbsee> flaccid: define "support", please.
<flaccid> and yes i was supporting wireless security in kubuntu thank you kindly
<Hobbsee> flaccid: who had asked the question about wireless, and had they already seen their answer?
<PriceChild> flaccid, #kubuntu is for support. ie, people go there, ask a question, and you answer them.
 * Hobbsee notes that no one else seems to have a problem.
<PriceChild> Now *I* think that is pretty simple, but I don't want you to have another chance to argue it.
<Hobbsee> apparently, it's just you who seems to have a problem following the guidelines in a support channel, like #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, it would be a never ending discussion. he doesnt concede to logic at all.
<Hobbsee> which suggests that it's nto a problem with the guidelines itself, i'm afraid.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: if more users actually had a problem with it, yes.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: while you're the only one who appears to, no.
 * Hobbsee would have thought "support" was fairly obvious.
<elkbuntu> we do not change rules because a handful out of thousands want to worm through loopholes
<Hobbsee> prevention by putting every possible topic in the #kubuntu topic is begging people like yourself to try the boundaries constantly
<elkbuntu> we already have that with o4o
<Hobbsee> funny, they don't come in here and do it, and they don't seem to have trouble obeying the current ops
<Hobbsee> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
 * Hobbsee concludes that you're trolling
<Hobbsee> sigh
<Hobbsee> idiot.
<Gary> having fun there :p
<ardchoille> Thank you all :)
<jussi01> yeah, thanks from me also.
<Pici> tuna: Is there anything else we can help you with today? If not, see the topic regarding idlers, and have a good day.
<jpatrick> ardchoille: hmm, he's banned here too :D
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: was.
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: suddenly my /abr doesn't work
<flaccid> so like ardchoille whats the go with all this
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: ah, missed that
<flaccid> once again i didn't break a rule
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: be helpful and positive.  that's in the freenode guidelines.
<Hobbsee> er, that's for flaccid
<flaccid> you do realise that im the main helper in #kubuntu atm ?
<jpatrick> :)
<flaccid> i keep asking for specifics here and nobody can provide
<Pici> flaccid: Like I said earlier.  Being helpful doesn't mean that you are immune to the channel rules.
<flaccid> Pici: as i said before, nobody has pointed me to anything specific in the rules that i have breached.
<flaccid> which is quite lame
<ardchoille> flaccid: Plese tell me how your last few remarks were of benefit to #kubuntu
<flaccid> ardchoille: please tell me what rule i breached...
<flaccid> and i mean specifically... don't point me to them, ive read them 20 times
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee> # Set a good example. Be what you want other people to be. If you want them to be calm, be calm. If you want them to be courteous and friendly, be courteous and friendy. The habitual behavior of people on a channel is the most powerful influence on newbies arriving on the channel.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: violates ^, i'm fairly sure.
<elkbuntu> flaccid, your swearing was disrespectful and inconsiderate. your insulting the project was disrespectful and inconsiderate.
<flaccid> elkbuntu: where did i swear
<flaccid> Hobbsee: how does it violoate
<flaccid> violate
<elkbuntu> 2007-10-30T16:24:20 <flaccid> gutsy is shit..
<flaccid> is anybody a scientist here ?
<Hobbsee> flaccid: because bitching about the project, or the people involved in it, in a support-based channel, is not setting a good example.
<elkbuntu> 2007-10-30T16:21:44 <flaccid> fux me man
<Hobbsee> it's also not answering a question, either.
<flaccid> well shit is in the dictionary
<Hobbsee> flaccid: so is "you are a fucking moron"
<flaccid> elkbuntu: fux is not a swear word
<Hobbsee> but does that make it appropriate to say to you?
<elkbuntu> flaccid, poor spelling does not negate the social rank of a word
<flaccid> Hobbsee: where are swear words defined. do you gusy define anything or just make generalisations?
<flaccid> nor does poor definition...
<flaccid> im happy to abide to anything that is not ambiguous or subjective
<Hobbsee> and you're offtopic.
<flaccid> oh please.
<Hobbsee> @ the swear words.
<flaccid> scapegoats are friendly here i see
<Hobbsee> you clearly have an idea of waht is swearing and isn't, and choose to ignore it.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: and trolls are not.  you fall in the second category.
<flaccid> Hobbsee: i don't have any idea, im asking for the it.
<elkbuntu> beat me too it
<Hobbsee> <sigh>
<elkbuntu> ... /cs kb flaccid you're the only one scapegoating here
<TheSheep> the nick looks familiar
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: nuke him from the other channels, please
<elkbuntu> TheSheep, long time loser
<Hobbsee> TheSheep: he's been in here bitching multiple times over
<Hobbsee> and i've had enough
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, what other?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: #ubuntu and such
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: probaly just #ubuntu, #k-o, #u-o
<Hobbsee> wherever he's likely to bitch about the ops
<Pici> sigh, that was uncalled for in #u for him.
<Hobbsee> Pici: why, what did he say?
<Pici> 09:12:39 <flaccid> ubuntu is  a fucked distro that has no idea.
<Hobbsee> oh goody.
<Hobbsee> stick that in the bantracker as a comment, please.
<Hobbsee> nothing like giving more ammunition.
<Tm_T> laa
<Hobbsee> makes giving permabans *so* much easier.
 * Hobbsee hands out more rope
<Tm_T> btw he's not banned from #kubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> ...yet, I presume
<ardchoille> Again, thank you all for your help and support.
<Tm_T> ardchoille: you're welcome
<ardchoille> Found out why my /ak wasn't working
<Tm_T> ak?
<ardchoille> the script, for some reason,l wasn't loaded.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i don't really think he'll try there
<Hobbsee> not enough people to get a rise
<ardchoille> Tm_T: It's a command provided by the auto_bleh.pl script
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: well he's not there
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: but I'm watching :)
<ikonia> request, keep an eye on the user "mint" he's walking the line of that "pro ubuntu he's trolling"
<ikonia> never mind, he has lef
<ikonia> left
<Tm_T> ikonia: he'll be back, I'm sure
<Pici> Thanks for the heads up anyway.
<ikonia> he didn't do anything just looked really suspicious, over the top "ubuntu is cool"
<ikonia> don't tar him with anything
<Tm_T> ikonia: I have seen that nick before, and somehow I don't feel fine with it :)
<Tm_T> but that's just me
<ikonia> there was something uncomfortable about how he spoke.
<Pici> Isn't it the Linux Mint livecd user?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: too close to malt.
<ikonia> yes it is, he was using mint, that was clear enough
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: perhaps
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: and isn't even single malt, mind you
<Tm_T> now crocery ->
<jussi01> Tm_T: you got to learn, its grocery
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> erefasdfsd been in ubuntu for over an hour had ati help from about 10 people not doing anything trying to install nvidai drivers etc etc, just being trouble
<Mez> !opabuse | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<ikonia> ?
<Mez> poke us in here, if it's not an emergency.
 * ikonia gives up
<Myrtti> !msg > andres_22
<ikonia> I did that and got told to call the ops, so stopped and started using the !ops signal again
<ikonia> back to plan 1
<Mez> ikonia, instead of using !ops ... then just send a message in here if you think the above is happening... if it's been going on for an hour... then it's not an emergency
 * Hobbsee looks in
<Hobbsee> bah.  bloody !ops calls.
<ikonia> Mez: it was getting to a silly point
<Mez> if it's say, someone coming in the channel, and spamming, then it's time for a !ops call
<elkbuntu> yep, and only makes trolls get sneaky
<ikonia> it was boared line on spamming
<ikonia> boarder line
<Mez> ikonia, that may be so, but that's where you poke us in here, rather than an !ops call..
<ikonia> it was just trolling and people kept helping
<ikonia> Mez: with respect, I have done that in the past and been told to use the !ops request
<Myrtti> ikonia: atleast if it's been going on an hour, fill us in first before calling the ops
<ikonia> Mez: my previous approach was to always see who was free in here
<Myrtti> it's nearly impossible to see thru situations like that to see what the correct approach would be
<Myrtti> he seemed ok to me
<Mez> ikonia, well, I personally believe that unless it'll be obvious within the first 10 seconds of the op looking at a channel what the issue is, then !ops shouldn't be used
<Mez> Dave2, !ops !ops !ops !ops !ops !ops !ops !ops !ops !ops !ops !ops
<Mez> :P
<ikonia> well, I'll be honest, thats your opinion and I'll respect it, but it's impossible to win
<ikonia> (win was a bad choice, I'm not trying to win)
 * Mez hugs elkbuntu 
 * elkbuntu pets Mez
<Mez> hehe... sorry - I was just annoying Dave2
<Mez> elkbuntu, what's your view on the above convo
<Mez> (poking in here vs !ops - when to and when not to )
<ikonia> it's an impossible solution as some people would prefer a poke, others would prefer aletering, what one see's as disrubtion others would see as minor and vice vesa
<elkbuntu> Mez, for sneaky trolly stuff, it's best not to let them know you're calling in reinforcements
<Mez> ikonia, well generally If I see an ops call, I interrupt what I'm doing at work and poke my head in.
<ikonia> whichi s probably right for that situation as he left when I called ops
<Mez> As the ops says, for channel emergencys only
<Mez> no he didnt
<Mez> I beleive he's still there
<ikonia> Mez: he left about a minute later
<Mez> after I muted him and noone responded to him
<ikonia> no he's gone, he did leave about 30 seconds after you showed up
<ikonia> ok, I missed the mute
<ikonia> however you could class that as an emergency as he'd been practiclly flooding the channel
<ikonia> thats what I mean about perception
<ikonia> Mez: that said I do understand what your saying in that you down tools at work
<Myrtti> oh my how pathetic attack attempt
<jussi01> hmmm, I would think a slight revision of !hardy for #kubuntu would be nice :)
<jussi01> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Myrtti> it would, especially if I've understood the mailing list information correctly
<jussi01> yep :)
<Mez> ikonia, you just need to learn when and when not to use it
<ikonia> Mez: I believe you may have missed the point of what I was saying.
<ikonia> Mez: with multiple people having multiple expectations and desired behaviour what one person wants is what other person doesn't
<ikonia> Mez: for example if I had have poked in here, someone else may have said "why waste time - this guy is flooding the channel use !ops"
<Myrtti> it wasn't flooding from what I saw
<Mez> ikonia, doubtful... It just takes time to learn when and when not to use it. I remmeber when we last told you to use !ops - that was a case which needed it, this wasnt... it just requires a little learning. Don't take this as a bad thing, we're not telling you off, we're just trying to let you know when and when not to use !ops
<Myrtti> all I saw was a great big orange flashing light saying EMERGENCY BWOOP BWOOOP with almost no explanation why I should somehow react
<Myrtti> the few scrollfulls of backlog I checked seemed ok
<Mez> Myrtti, you have an orange flashing light? cool - I have a blue one ;)
<PriceChild> antispammeta is going mad, shouting about a lot of the joins in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> I think an attack might be on its way,
<nalioth> asm has been showing some staff members on its list, too
<nalioth> better safe than sorry, but i think it's off its feed
<nalioth> afterdeath has changed something and i believe it's going nuts
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> indeed, it wasn't like this earlier today
<Dave2> yeah, it's safe to ignore RBL warnings at the moment, I think...
<nalioth> there's now way the number of staff listed by asm (and connecting from wholly different vectors) are all "bad"
<PriceChild> Dave2, thanks
<PriceChild> Where are you listenning to it nalioth?
<nalioth> PriceChild: it follows me in many channels, i'm sorry to say
 * nalioth is stalked by dircbot, too
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> nalioth, Dave2, i notice rbl just has a holding page on now...
<Dave2> I deleted myself from RBL highlights, it was starting to get somewhat annoying.
<Pici> sigh @ #ubuntu
<Myrtti> indeedy
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Tm_T> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> nalioth: who are our botmasters?
<nalioth> Tm_T: the dutchman owns ubotu
<nalioth> Tm_T: all others use ubotus data files
<nalioth> l j l maintains Ubotwo and I run ubot3
<Tm_T> nalioth: like to share ubot3 to #ubuntu-fi ?
<Tm_T> that's mainly I'm looking for, until we get our own bot, if ever
<Tm_T> nalioth: huge thanks sir
<nalioth> you're welcome
<Myrtti> Tm_T: jolly good
<Myrtti> nalioth: thank you
<nalioth> welcome, Myrtti
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !psp is <reply> For information on using the PlayStation Portable with Ubuntu, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<Myrtti> !nick | diafic
<ubotu> diafic: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Myrtti> äash
<Myrtti> away then
<Myrtti> !away | diafic
<ubotu> diafic: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<nalioth> and i try to show off, too
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, wols_ said: !ops dmacnutt is a myminicity spammer
<Myrtti> I've got no idea what myminicity is
<Dave2> it's a thing which uses referrals, I think
<Dave2> I'm keeping an eye on him.
<Dave2> (as staff, not as an op, so ops should feel free to quiet him or whatever.)
<IKE> what does [77019.620000] usb 2-8: device not accepting address 26, error -62
<IKE>  mean?
<Seveas> support in #ubuntu
<IKE> no one in there knows what it means though
<nalioth> IKE: be patient  :)
<IKE> i have been for 2 hours
<Seveas> bad luck then, no support in here. This channel is for operator business
<PriceChild> People ask in here...... when we're all in #ubuntu already.
<ompaul> still on for nick changing in #ubuntu to be forwarded?
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: nah, some days I like to just idle in here for a while, pop into #ubuntu and take out some punk blindfolded, and leave again.  Clearly.
<PriceChild> ompaul, i'd say so for repeat offenders, or those that do 2 nick changes, an away message and reason message... but for just one liners just remove with /msg ubotu away ?
<ompaul> PriceChild, that seems sensible I note a lot of joins and nick changes not too pushed about that send them a nickspam and ask they log on with nick they want
<Myrtti> /me notes
<Myrtti> 22:56 @,- aorthr33 [n=trey@user-24-214-125-13.knology.net] has left #ubuntu []
<ompaul> ohhhhhhh
 * ompaul glares and gets hot under the collar
<Myrtti> could be a false alarm though
<Myrtti> can't remember his host
<ompaul> actually I got the full name on auto
<Myrtti> woo
<Myrtti> I've never heard of /knockout before
<tonyyarusso> Okay, it's _really_ starting to annoy me that 'apt-cache show conduit' claims it can do things that aren't actually implemented yet.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-03
<crdlb> nalioth: there's a logbot in #ubuntu and many other channels from irclinux.org named betul
<nalioth> alrighty then
<nalioth> and you know it's a logbot how, crdlb ?
<crdlb> logical deduction :)
<crdlb> it had connection problems on 12-24 so I checked my logs
<crdlb> the log site doesn't strip out the log opened times
<nalioth> aha
<crdlb> and it's in all the channels logged on the site
<crdlb> and it's in italy, matching the site's whois :)
<nalioth> what's the time lag on the data ?
<crdlb> it updates hourly at :29
<nalioth> alright.
<ultraman> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<mneptok> agreed.
<LjL-Mobile> ultraman... hello?
<ultraman> LjL, helo
<ultraman> gracias
<LjL-Mobile> can we help you?
<ultraman> help
<ultraman> helpeeeeeeeeeeee
<ultraman> someone
<ultraman> my system helppp
<ultraman> i loose my system
<LjL-Mobile> ultraman, the support channel is #ubuntu
<LjL-Mobile> @btlogin
<ultraman> LjL, please
<LjL-Mobile> @login
<ultraman> aaaaaaaaaa
<ultraman> please
<kitche> yeah we have some trolls in #ubuntu hmm they left ....
<ultraman> LjL, mo
<LjL-Mobile> ultraman, are you on something?
<LjL-Mobile> log me in, bot
<tonyyarusso> LjL-Mobile: The bot doesn't recognize linked nicks - it has to be your primary
<LjL-Mobile> pff i can't connect to that
<tonyyarusso> I know
<tonyyarusso> It's kinda dumb
<LjL-Mobile> but at least with the identify command it ought to work
<LjL-Mobile> @whoami
<ubotu> LjL
<LjL-Mobile> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> !-stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/ubuntu-offtopic/
<tonyyarusso> !-stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> stats-#ubuntu-offtopic has no aliases - added by tonyyarusso on 2007-01-14 03:40:50
 * tonyyarusso wonders
<LjL-Mobile> tonyyarusso: what's to wonder?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: stats?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: cool idea, but for public Ubuntu channels, i think it's a big invitation for abuse as people try to game the stats.
 * mneptok has seen this happen many times :)
 * LjL-Mobile whistles innocently seeing how he just did it in -ot
<mneptok> heh :)
<mneptok> i
<mneptok> wrote
<mneptok> the
<mneptok> shortest
<mneptok> lines
<mneptok> .
<mneptok> i
<mneptok> wrote
<mneptok> the
<mneptok> shortest
<LjL-Mobile> i did the most kick
<mneptok> lines
<mneptok> i
<mneptok> etc etc etc
<TheSheep> i
<LjL-Mobile> that's possibly not true
<TheSheep> w
<TheSheep> r
<mneptok> ad infinitum
<TheSheep> i
<LjL-Mobile> but it will be in 30 seconds
<TheSheep> :)
<mneptok> "hey! i have a blog! i'll mention the URL every 2 minutes so that it shows up as a 'most frequent URL' on an Ubuntu IRC channel page! go GOOGrank!"
<mneptok> the Internet wants to love you. but not if you keep leaving your kids at het house after school.
<mneptok> *her
 * elkbuntu kicks mneptok's posterior, then goes and washes her foot in bleach
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Vuen> !amsn is <reply> If your aMSN is suffering from jagged fonts, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Vuen said: !amsn is <reply> If your aMSN is suffering from jagged fonts, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676
<crdlb> would someone like to deal with he of many nicks in #ubuntu? (currently little_brain)
<rob> ?
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu (JJHardy)
<Pici> odd.
<nalioth> klined. recidivist troll.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: ... They already exist, it's only a question of whether the bot links to them.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Wondering how to manipulate the $channel supybot variable.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: /whois UbuntuStats
 * mneptok boggles
 * Hobbsee boggles mneptok
<mneptok> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i *heart* kioslaves
<Hobbsee> mneptok: :D
<Hobbsee> they really do rock!
<mneptok> aye
<mneptok> GNOME needs this. yesterday.
<tonyyarusso> kioslaves?
<tonyyarusso> what's that?
<mneptok> your next Google search? O:)
 * Hobbsee clubs mneptok in the head
<mneptok> Hobbsee: used BasKet?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: yup
<mneptok> woowoo is a note-taking and organization freak
<mneptok> we're doing the "BasKet, or local Moin instance?" dance
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> basket is per-computer, last i checked.
<mneptok> yup
<mneptok> and so would a local Moin instance.
<mneptok> what with the "local" and all ;)
<mneptok> but BasKet is good jazz? you like? fairly polished?
<Hobbsee> oh, i was thikning "local", as in, on your lan
<Hobbsee> yeah
<mneptok> nifty
 * mneptok senses some Adept fun in woo's future
<tonyyarusso> I really need some sort of notetaking solution that I can use from multiple machines, but that I also can have access to offline.
<tonyyarusso> Either Gnome or desktop-independent
<mneptok> from multiple machines.
<mneptok> offline.
<mneptok> that's a neat trick.
<tonyyarusso> as in, it would sync as soon as I went back online
<tonyyarusso> not immediately you ninny :P
<mneptok> O:)
<ubotu> In ubotu, srid said: !buddha is foo
<srid> ok, I was just testing.
<Pici> we'll ignore it.
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<Pici> LjL: ^ i dont see a flood.
<nalioth> Pici: it might be lagged
<Hobbsee> strange.
<stdin> FB1 took over (as it should) :)
<Pici> nalioth: Aye.
<Pici> weird, I was just staring at the channel and it started to do that..
<elkbuntu> stdin, read your abbreviation of floodbot1. it made me look twice
<stdin> I'm too lazy to type out the whole name :p
<stdin> maybe the FBI is watching, you never know
<Myrtti> DrDerek: how may we help you today?
<DrDerek> I was just stopping by to see if LjL was available
<DrDerek> but seems to be not present.
<DrDerek> do you know when he'll return?
<Myrtti> your guess is as good as mine
<DrDerek> all right, danke
<Myrtti> however, since you've mentioned his nick here, he'll know you were looking for him
<DrDerek> Thanks
<Myrtti> intresting
<Myrtti> http://mjr.iki.fi/ubuntu/coc_censorship
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: Old - we've already done that drama enough
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, adrian__ said: ubotu, it says it is for opening other ubuntu, does it work with redhat (the other comp is redhat)
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: I've not seen that before
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: know anything about supybot?
<Myrtti> none
<tonyyarusso> darn
<Myrtti> other than it's python
<tonyyarusso> know any python?
<Myrtti> next to nothing
<tonyyarusso> I want a way to truncate the string returned by the $channel variable in a factoid to remove the #
<crdlb> #ubuntu -> ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: precisely
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: Similar to the !hi factoid, where it fills the channel in on the fly, but minus the hash
<crdlb> well the python for it would be easy: channelname[1:], but you want that to work with the Encyclopedia plugin for a factoid?
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: yes
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: (I'm thinking of a way to link to ubuntuircstats.org results)
<crdlb> I don't think that would be possible without modifying Encyclopedia?
<Myrtti> hrmmmhhh
<Myrtti> do a /lastlog c211-30-198-135.thorn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> he seems to have more nicks than I have socks
<Myrtti> and his last quote was somewhat offtopic
<Myrtti> /mode +b *!*@c211-30-198-135.thorn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> should that work?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<Myrtti> okey so now we basically wait.
 * jussi01 wakes up. 
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (georgie)
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (walllieballie)
<Myrtti> !msg > gaelik
<Gary> hey Hobbsee morning
<Hobbsee> hi Gary
<tonyyarusso> grr, morning...
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: ??
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: I haven't gone to bed yet, nor accomplished what I need to
<jussi01> btw, any spanish speakers here?
<jussi01> just had this dropped into #kubuntu http://djraptor.myftp.org
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: I don't, but it at least looks reasonably legitimate from what I can make out.
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: yeah, looks that way to me - but it was just dropped from nowhere...
<tonyyarusso> The DJ Raptor project aims to make a free alternative to the something something radio.
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: Probably trying to recruit developers?
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: yeah, sounds that way.
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: Probably best to point them to #k-ot and #u-motu I think, although if they can make an english version of the site they'll be far more successful.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<Myrtti> smthn weird ar u-ot prhps
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: Yes - trying to look it up now
<tonyyarusso> bt won't load
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: possibly your *!*@c211-30-198-135.thorn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au ?
<tonyyarusso> not the same, but first I've found grepping
<Pici> diafic: How can we help you today?
<Myrtti> could, but the ip's changed so he could enter u too
<diafic> damnit, some arse banned me from #ubuntu, now I'm forced here. I don't even remember why I had #ubuntu in my join list
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Pici> I'm not really happy with this ompaul initiative of banforwarding nick changers.
<tonyyarusso> Pici: have a better idea?
<jussi01> I think removing with a message is enough
<Pici> Me too.
<tonyyarusso> first time at least, for sure
<Pici> diafic was a nickname kb-fwd too.
<tonyyarusso> Some people keep it up day after day after day though
<tonyyarusso> (I don't know about this particular one just now)
<Myrtti> that last one of mine was a clear case, though
 * Hobbsee would have thought that repeated nickchanges were bad - including day to day ones
<Hobbsee> but occasionally, there are legit reasons for nick changes
<Myrtti> his nickchanging was very quick and without any pattern
<Pici> This one was just A -> B, then B->A and he was banned.
<Myrtti> yeah
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: nvm - 211.30.198.135 is a static IP
<Hobbsee> that's abit much...
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: /whois hacter-girl - do you have any ideas what that might refer to?  The red flag is up, but I can't find any plausible explanation.
<Hobbsee> optusnet...
<Pici> He/She was here last night too.
<Hobbsee> what, flaccid?
<Pici> what?
 * Pici looks
<ardchoille> flaccid was *.tpgi.com.au
<Hobbsee> oh, that was tpg
<Hobbsee> well, there's only one ban matching for ubuntu, and that's a forward
<Pici> Go go gadget grep!
<tonyyarusso> My grep foo is mediocre at best, but I've got nothing.
<Pici> I got something.
<tonyyarusso> oh?
<Pici>  stupidgirl (n=omg_ban_@d220-237-230-123.dsl.nsw.optusnet.com.au)
<ardchoille> same ip
<Pici> grepping for stupidgirl gives me 124.148.32.230
<Pici> Which has a matching ban from elk-buntu on -offtopic.
<tonyyarusso> aaah
<tonyyarusso> Pici: same pattern of behaviour too.  Nice work.
<Pici> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Myrtti> I love their nicks
<Myrtti> makes me warm anfuzzy inside
<Pici> :P
<Pici> I guess this means a new ban is in order?
<tonyyarusso> likely
<tonyyarusso> although why the old one is still in force I'm not sure, frankly
<Pici> Me either.
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ping, re: age of ban on 124.148.32.230 in #u-ot; curious why not yet removed
<tonyyarusso> that oughtta do it on that front
<tonyyarusso> Pici: I'll let you figure out what else to do :)
<Pici> Thanks :p
<Hobbsee> oh yay, stupidgirl.
 * Hobbsee suggests checking the bantracker
<Pici> ya
<Pici> gonna ban with message to come here to discuss it.
<Pici> Because its obvious she ? knows that its evasion.
<Pici> Its kind of sad that I need to put a question mark there.
<Hobbsee> i'ts a he, iirc
<Hobbsee> thought he'd get more attention with a female name
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> True, but stupid
<ikonia> Hobbsee: thats correct, he has a few aliases
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: Do you have a minute for a pm?
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, sure
<MenZa> Yes, Pici. He's annoying all of us.
<MenZa> And has been for days, in my case, at least.
<Pici> I'm going to hide in here.
<Myrtti> puh
<Pici> yeah
<Myrtti> whats this myminiscity stuff
<jussi01> Myrtti: weird, had some of that earlier
<Myrtti> some reference spamming I gathered
<Myrtti> might be worth a remove if the same person mentions the url more than once
<jussi01> Myrtti: ok
<jussi01> Myrtti: soo #ubuntu now...
<ubotu> silent_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<hacter-girl> hello everyone, I just tried to join ubuntu-offtopic and it says I am banned. I looked in my klogs and I notice that last night when I wasn't watcjing the channel I have this "Jan 03 23:00:38 <--	You have left channel #ubuntu-offtopic (requested by Pici: "Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your ban/ban-evasion.")"
<hacter-girl> I don't think I did anything to get baneed :(
<PriceChild> Hey hacter-girl, how can I help?
<hacter-girl> well I'm not sure why I was banned? I read all the logs and everything I said and I don't know why? So can someone plz tell me
<PriceChild> Ok give me a few mins to check logs.
<PriceChild> hacter-girl, do you use any other nicknames on this network?
<hacter-girl> hmm no, "n00b0dy" I used to use when i come from efnet
<hacter-girl> i think it changes to that nick if I get disconnected and reconnect and my nameis taken
<PriceChild> hmm well you seem very similar in manner and nick to someone else....
<PriceChild> are you sure?
<PriceChild> oh and hostmask
<PriceChild> sure you're not forgetting something?
<hacter-girl> no?
<hacter-girl> im only come here to freenode coz i want to change from bsd
<assilva> asdsadas
<Seveas> assilva, behave or begone
<assilva> why retre-me?
<Seveas> assilva, what can we do for you?
<assilva> whats?
<assilva> Seveas, why bn-me?
<assilva> why ban me?
<Seveas> assilva, I didn't ban you
<hacter-girl> so am banned becoz I am like someoone else and have the smae isp?
<assilva> Seveas, you ban me yse
<hacter-girl> major ispin australia'
<assilva> yes
<Seveas> assilva, this channel is for operator issues only. Is there anything you want to discuss?
<assilva> vai se fuder
<PriceChild> hacter-girl, basically, the operator who banforwarded you here believes you are someone who we have banned.
<hacter-girl> o I see
<hacter-girl> and there no way I can prove i'm not?
<PriceChild> hacter-girl, I'm sorry but I am off very soon and have no more time to spend here beyond informing you the reason of the ban.
<PriceChild> The op has been notified and I hope you can resolve it wiht him soon.
<hacter-girl> ok thank u sir
 * Pici returns
<Pici> Sorry about that, let me make a note on the tracker and then come back here.
<Pici> hacter-girl: You join -offtopic this morning (EST) with the realname of omg_ban_evasion, which set off some alarms in here.  We did a little digging and found that you had been banned in late October while using the name stupidgirl.
<Pici> hacter-girl: I understand that this is an old ban, and it may seem unfair at this point, until I can speak with the person resonsible for the ban I cannot remove either one of them.
<Pici> elkbuntu: reping. see ban of *!*@d220-237-230-123.dsl.nsw.optusnet.com.au today.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-04
<hacter-girl> whatt?
<hacter-girl> that was my real name after being banned from austnetb yesterday
<hacter-girl> for saying 1 rude word in a room
<hacter-girl> i dont even come to freenode since a few days ago
<Pici> Yes, but your hostname AND ident is the same as stupidgirl for whom we have banned.
<hacter-girl> hostname is what?
<hacter-girl> my isp number?
<elkbuntu> hacter-girl, yes. the one that gets assigned to your account
<hacter-girl> it change everytime i disconnect?
<elkbuntu> hacter-girl, the one with which we could ring up Optus and ask 'is the person who has this hostname now the same person as the one who had it on the 23rd of October, 2007'.
<hacter-girl> yes
<hacter-girl> go on
<hacter-girl> like optus will give out that informations
<hacter-girl> you say this is me base on the fact I have same isp as another person? major isp in aust.?
<elkbuntu> hacter-girl, they have before
<hacter-girl> i bet they have, sir
<elkbuntu> im actually not a 'sir'
<hacter-girl> ok
<Seveas> elkbuntu, you could be
<Seveas> you're tough
<Seveas> :)
 * Seveas now runs and hides for miss E.
<hacter-girl> when u c`all them plz ask how many customer they have
<hacter-girl> thousands
<hacter-girl> on same hostname
<hacter-girl> ranges
<hacter-girl> but it ok i dont think i wil;l use ubuntu now i stay on bsd
<elkbuntu> hacter-girl, it doesnt matter how many customers they have. that hostname can only ever go to one connection at a time. every change of connection and hostname is logged and archived for future legal purposes
<hacter-girl> ijntarweb chat is not very "legal purpose"
<elkbuntu> hacter-girl, amazingly, you're using the exact line ms stupidgirl used. this must be the first ever time a personality has transferred with an IP address
<Seveas> enquiries (sp?) about misbehaving customers are legal issues
<hacter-girl> what line?
<hacter-girl> misbehaving? how
<hacter-girl> what have i done?
<hacter-girl> use stupid real name of omg_ban_evasion
<elkbuntu> hacter-girl, threatening to go elsewhere
<hacter-girl> so u call me stupidgirl
<Pici> You picked the name yourself.
<hacter-girl> im not threaten
<hacter-girl> im say i dont change from bsd now
<hacter-girl> i was join those rooms to find ut more info
<hacter-girl> i think maybe ubuntu had nicer community than bsd
<Seveas> it has, sadly that attracts more misbehaving users as well
<elkbuntu> hacter-girl, amazingly, your alter-ego was banned for being abusive to an op who tried to prevent her being sexually harrassed
<hacter-girl> what
<hacter-girl> this is no sex channel
<hacter-girl> dont talk like tht pls
<elkbuntu> hacter-girl, you really are new to irc, aren't you
<hacter-girl> yes
<hacter-girl> i use irc for 2 mnth
<hacter-girl> it is nice
<elkbuntu> hacter-girl, do you ever start conversations with 'Chat me!'
<hacter-girl> i like it better
<Seveas> using irc for 2 months, and being a bsd user
<hacter-girl> ??
<Seveas> Something doesn't seem right there
<elkbuntu> Seveas, yeah, we'll try ignore the lack of logic to the situation
<hacter-girl> what
<tonyyarusso> Heads up for romneybots
<Seveas> hacter-girl, how many partitions and slices does your drive have?
<elkbuntu> hacter-girl, im just asking how you like to irc, do you like to start conversations with 'chat me'?
<hacter-girl> 5
<hacter-girl> i think
<hacter-girl> my bf do this stuff
<ikonia> but your a man
<hacter-girl> he is smart
<hacter-girl> i am now
<hacter-girl> t
<Seveas> hacter-girl, what's the output of uname -a on your system?
<Seveas> hacter-girl, all covers blown now and we've wasted too much time with you
<Seveas> buh-bye
<Pici> The same ident and hostname was seen earlier this morning with the nickname stupidgirl.
<ikonia> he also has "hacker-gir"
<ikonia> hacker-girl sorry
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: say what?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: someone in #freenode said they had one.  I haven't seen 'em yet, but keep your eyes peeled I guess.
<nalioth> had one what?
<mneptok> a stroke.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: political spam bot
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: interesting
<nalioth> i've not seen any
<ikonia> just block any kenya address ranges I guess ;)
<ardchoille> I know I can do /whois nick but is it possible to do a /whois on ident?
<stdin> you can do something like /who *term*
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<stdin> like "/who *i=stdin*" shows me :)
<ardchoille> aha, thanks
<nalioth> who, me?
<ardchoille> I love this network
 * ardchoille goes tomake a donation
<ardchoille> nalioth: I chose a one-time donation of Active($32), clicked "Submit" and was greeted with a page that reads "This recipient is currently unable to receive money." What did I do wrong?
<nalioth> ardchoille: not a thing
<ardchoille> nalioth: How do I enter my credit card info?
<nalioth> ardchoille: i have no clue.  that's 'tween you and paypal
<nalioth> but i'd wait a week or 3 and let us get it worked out
<ardchoille> Ok, will wait. I've never joined paypal.
<stdin> you won't have to join paypal to send a donation, but I've heard people say that there's a problem with the donation system atm
<ardchoille> stdin: I chose that method because I don't have to join paypal, yes. Ah, didn't know there was a problem. I'll wait and try again next month.
<nalioth> i'll let ya know, ardchoille
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thank you, sir :)
<mneptok> ardchoille: snail-mail me a money order. i'll get ot to Freenode. eventually.
<mneptok> *it
<ardchoille> mneptok: I can just snail-mail a mo to freenode tomorrow :)
<mneptok> that's *hardly* the point
<mneptok> stop being difficult. send me cash.
<nalioth> if anyone is gonna get cash, check or charge in the mail, it should be me
<ardchoille> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Question: !o4o specifically allows such issues as software patents, and I was wondering if other specifically technology-related platform issues were generally allowed in the offtopic channels or not.  Has this come up much yet?
<tonyyarusso> (ie, Obama's statement that government documents should be accessible, while not specifically mentioning ODF)
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, we generally dont let it get to the point of people taking jabs at parties or pollies
<nalioth> i hate politics (on irc)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Right, but is there a difference between taking jabs and either simply stating a position, or debating the _positions_, separate from their holders, then connecting the dots from position to supporter?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, you need to use your individual discretion. we cant make any single rule to cover all conversations
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: fair enough.  Pretty much just soliciting feedback while I happened to be thinking of it.
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (root_)
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (Ed_Werder)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<MenZa> ;o
<JimmyDee> ok I'm sorry already
<tonyyarusso> JimmyDee: I think whoever is in charge of yours is probably sleeping?
<JimmyDee> have been for days
<JimmyDee> I mean its been a week, I offended but that bad?
<Myrtti> if I may say my 0.02€
<Myrtti> and I have several times already
<Myrtti> but I'll repeat them
<Myrtti> JimmyDee: your behaviour on #ubuntu-offtopic has been, as far as I've seen it, always borderline stuff
<JimmyDee> so I get the smack laid down eh?
<Myrtti> I don't know if it's been on purpose, but if I had to guess, I'd say it has been
<JimmyDee> no, I dont break rules on purpose, its just what I say
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, what she's saying is that you've already had more chances than you should have. we are reluctant to let you back in because you didnt change at all after all the other times you were reprimanded and advised
<JimmyDee> guys I just try to have a good time with the people, I REALLY bent the rules the last time
<JimmyDee> nope BROKE
<Myrtti> freudian, eh
<Myrtti> bt offline again?
<JimmyDee> look, if you dont want me in, I'll accept that, but give an old man a chance
<JimmyDee> bt?
<Myrtti> JimmyDee: nvm
<JimmyDee> k
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, in a month you accumulated 8 reprimands. each of those reprimands was a chance you failed to take.
<JimmyDee> ok I accept that
<Myrtti> if it were only you
<Myrtti> but others see you tiptoeing and follow suit
 * elkbuntu nods to Myrtti
<Myrtti> you're the catalyst that seems not to diminish itself but accelerates the process
<JimmyDee> I like to pride myself on not being banned out of anyplace
<elkbuntu> meanwhile. it has not been a week yet anyway
<JimmyDee> ummm it was the day after christmas
<stdin> hmm, "lalalalalalalala" in #ubuntu just screams "TROLL" to me
<elkbuntu> it was dec 29 according to our records
<Myrtti> christmas day? boxing day?
<Myrtti> stdin: looking
<JimmyDee> could have been, I dont keep records
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: ty
<JimmyDee> it really doesnt matter, I'll just say something borderline again and you'll smack me
<Myrtti> /me slaps ubotu
<JimmyDee> I'm an intelligent, above average human being and I know that
<Myrtti> aren't we all
<Myrtti> being intelligent doesn't mean we don't make mistakes
<JimmyDee> Myrtti: we wouldnt be here if we werent
<elkbuntu> whether or not you say something borderline is completely up to you. however whether we trust you is completely up to us. at this point, we do not trust you.
<JimmyDee> and thats purely your decision
<elkbuntu> based on your behaviour
<JimmyDee> theres 9 bazillion channels and I like to be in yours
<Myrtti> JimmyDee: how about this
<Myrtti> JimmyDee: you've been helping people at #ubuntu, haven't you
<JimmyDee> yes, all day every day
<JimmyDee> youve seen me do it
<Myrtti> you keep on doing it. Seeing you doing something constructive *might* (I have to say it like that because the decision isn't wholly mine) *might* help you get unbanned
<JimmyDee> thats slave labot
<JimmyDee> labor
<elkbuntu> no, that's you earning trust
<Myrtti> no it's not, I do it too all the time when I'm taking a break from my pay job
<JimmyDee> look I've been helping on #ubuntu since june 2007
<Myrtti> and that's how I've earned the trust to be op there, ot, and about 5 other ubuntu related channels
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, that doesnt excuse your history in -offtopic
<JimmyDee> and I help with the !support problems in offtopic
<JimmyDee> hey, I've been a bad boy, no excuses
<JimmyDee> the navy taught me !excuses
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, you still have to do the time. and that time is not done yet. there's no point arguing at this point in time
<JimmyDee> I'm not arguing, put me in a pen and tell me when times up
<elkbuntu> the navy would also have told you to take consequences without whining
<JimmyDee> and the navy sends you to portsmouth and tells when you get out
<Myrtti> JimmyDee: I'll have it on my personal agenda to inform you or ask the person who banned you to inform you when the times up
<JimmyDee> excuse me? make up the sentence as you go?
<JimmyDee> are you from france?
<Myrtti> We will infrom you personally by /msg when the time's up
<Myrtti> did that make it any clearer
<Myrtti> I guess it did
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, comments like that are precisely why you're borderline
<elkbuntu> oh. he left
<elkbuntu> grr however 45 minute pointless conversations get on my nerves
<Myrtti> /me makes a note on tomboy
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, comments like that are precisely why you're borderline
<JimmyDee> I'm sorry thats the only way I can feel, it's not right
<JimmyDee> its the bastille
<elkbuntu> eh?
<JimmyDee> you go to jail till we FEEL like letting you out?
<elkbuntu> so you made fun of her english?
<Myrtti> JimmyDee: it has to be discussed first with the original banner and the IRC team
<JimmyDee> nope, I asked if she was from france, home of the Bastille
<Myrtti> well not necessarily the IRC team
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, what does the bastille have to do with anything?
<Myrtti> but we need a consensus of some sort first so no-one goes solo and does decisions the others can't approve
<JimmyDee> they put you in till they FEEL like letting you out
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, that's how the corrective services work
<elkbuntu> otherwise crims would let THEMSELVES out
<JimmyDee> umm no, correctional facilities have an exit date
<Myrtti> police collects you and puts you in the jail until the preliminary investigation is over
<JimmyDee> then lemme post bail and prove something to you
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, no, they have a 'you may be allowed out anytime between here and here' guidelines.
<Myrtti> we'll the bail is up to the judges too
<Myrtti> bwah, I need more coffee
<elkbuntu> not all convicts are eligable for bail
<JimmyDee> umm no, you have a 5 year sentence, you get out in 5 years
<Myrtti> why are we discussing legalese here
<JimmyDee> because this is more or less a hearing
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, you have a 5 year sentance you can still be held past if you have bad behaviour
<Myrtti> this has been the common practise from the early days of IRC
<JimmyDee> umm if you commit another crime yes
<elkbuntu> JimmyDee, in this case, stealing an hour of our time with your complaining is bad behaviour
<JimmyDee> but you have an exit date to shoot for
<Myrtti> and currently there isn't enough people to make a decision about bail, jailtime or anything
<ardchoille> JimmyDee: It's clear that you aren't going to be unbanned right this minute. It's also clear that the original banner and the irc team need be consulted first. Nothing you say right now is going to change that.
<JimmyDee> ok dun
<JimmyDee> g'nite
 * elkbuntu points to the bit of the /topic about idling
<ardchoille> Sorry, but that was just getting on my nerves.
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, he's been on my nerves since the first time he entered -offtopic
<Myrtti> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw :)
<Myrtti> I couldn't have said it any better
<Myrtti> I tried the not so blunt way but he clearly wasn't getting it and I wasn't getting that
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, given that display i seriously doubt he's either old or an ex-marine
<ardchoille> I'm ex-navy.. served with recon marines. they don't act like that.
<Myrtti> gosh, now I want to play civ3
<Myrtti> bad ardchoille, bad.
 * ardchoille hides
 * jussi01 walks in...
<jussi01> I swear, what is it with people who join, change nick, then 1 minute later leave?
<Myrtti> some client has #ubuntu as one of the default autojoins?
<tonyyarusso> Yes, we do ship them that way.
<Myrtti> or the people are newbs just looking what this thing called irc is
<Myrtti> or both prolly
<jussi01> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjöllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<jussi01> gah, crap
<tonyyarusso> wth?
<jussi01> my apologies
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: "it was my cat!" :P
<ardchoille> man cat ?
<jussi01> (or rather my arm as a went to grab something from the back of the desk ) :(
<tonyyarusso> grrr
<tonyyarusso> SBackup requires you to supply your password in the config file
<tonyyarusso> Even though I have passwordless SSH setup.  Because it only knows how to use SFTP, not SCP.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, that sucks
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: yeah - seems like it would be trivial to implement too (for someone else)
<Seveas> :)
<tonyyarusso> I've been searching for hours for a decent backup system, and this is as close as I've come so far, and it doesn't do that nor offer encryption
<Myrtti> DIY backup systems rock.
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: just scripting rsync commands and the like you mean?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> rsync, tar, split and crontab
<tonyyarusso> That may be true, but that leaves a pretty lame impression on most home users
<tonyyarusso> Seriously, if we can't do that, what good is the system?
<Myrtti> http://kulmis.coss.fi/yhteiset/backup-loki
<ardchoille> Myrtti: I use tar and crontab with a nice bash script.
<Myrtti> ardchoille: that's what that ^ is
<tonyyarusso> hmm, apparently this will support anything that Gnome-VFS does.  Surely Gnome-VFS has an ssh implementation (otherwise what does nautilus use?)
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: have yuo looked into backup-manager?
<ardchoille> of course, my $HOME only results just in a 12Mb tarball.
<Myrtti> a COSS Summercoder did Qt4 frontend with a wizard to it last summer
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: not yet, since I was looking for a GUI
<Myrtti> I don't know how far the development and implementation of it to the distros is
<tonyyarusso> oh, sbackup also requires root privs - also dumb
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: amanda ?
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: I don't want a client-server system.  I want to use the space provided by my web host, where I can't install things like that.
<ikonia> ahh sorry, ignore me then
<Yarcanox> hi
<Yarcanox> I'd like to ask for a more obvious message that users are being logged in #ubuntu
<Yarcanox> it... would just be nice to have it a bit more obvious, because I think many users don't notice it
<Yarcanox> I know one should read all links, but in reality, many users just drop in for a short question and go again without reading all those links, and are being logged without having a clue
<Yarcanox> just a... small suggestion :/
<tonyyarusso> Yarcanox: The topic is already at its length limit much of the time, and on a channel of that nature it would be a good assumption that it would likely be logged.
<Yarcanox> hm to be honest, it didn't came to my mind before the IRSeek.com era that it would be possible that it is logged
<Yarcanox> what about a notice?
<Pici> Its been logged since far before that.
<tonyyarusso> most major channels are afaik
<Yarcanox> Pici it's just a suggestion...
<Yarcanox> I just think it would be nice
<Pici> Yarcanox: I understand, mine was just an fyi.
<Yarcanox> ok, cya all :)
<Yarcanox> in case there actually appears a notice one day (if it ever does), I'll think of you ;)
<Pici> aww
<PriceChild> Right... so I've forgotten to bring my keyboard for my main pc. I was only going to use it for over openssh anyway but seems i've locked it down so far that now i'm back here it won't let me ssh in :/
<MenZa> PriceChild: :(
<PriceChild> actually, there's a cool program to share your keyboard and mouse between machines.. synergy? I'll have to try that later once i've borrowed a keyboard to get it going
<bitfrost> Hello can somebody help me?
<Pici> bitfrost: What seems to be the problem?
<bitfrost> Hi, Thanks for the Answer, I installed pjirc on my webpage, but I get a "you are banned from that channel" when I try to connect to #ubuntu what is wrong?
<bitfrost> I almost fired my colleages, thinking someone has done something wrong, but I see is not my IP but the application itself
<bitfrost> is some kind of control that do not allow to connect from PJIRC from Drupal?
<Pici> bitfrost: This is #ubuntu-ops, and not a support channel, can you join #ubuntu for your questions?
<bitfrost> yes I know but I get a  "you are banned from that channel"
<bitfrost> sorry for the questions I dont know elsewhere to ask
<Pici> bitfrost: Do you know why you may be banned?
<bitfrost> no I dont my webpage is for a community, and I want to know to treat the problem so I will not get banned again
<ikonia> how is a webpage relevant to being banned from irc ?
<elkbuntu> bitfrost, pjirc is the java applet?
<Pici> bitfrost: Ah.. I see, sorry, I misread the question.
<Pici> bitfrost: We block anonymous proxies, such as java irc clients to our channel.
<Pici> !proxy
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<bitfrost> yes PJIRC
<Pici> bitfrost: Please read above.
<elkbuntu> bitfrost, we tend to disallow proxy-type clients as they get abused more than they get used genuinely
<Pici> from ubotu.
<Pici> (I just saw the drupal part of the question) /me grabs more caffeine
<bitfrost> ahh ok thank for your help, I got a lot of problems with my community thinking someone is abusing from the applet, but that clears out my mind thanks!
<Pici> bitfrost: sorry for the confusion at first.
<bitfrost> dont worry :)
<ikonia> thats a new an interesting situation
<elkbuntu> bitfrost, see if you can find an application that doesnt do any anonymising
<bitfrost> ok I will search for it
<Pici> okeefenokee_: How can we help you today?
<okeefenokee_> Hiya folks. I was obviously a victim of the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit-situation. I fixed up my router, hopefully I'm fine now.
<Pici> okeefenokee_: okay, stand by for testing.
<okeefenokee_> So, I'd like to get back to #ubuntu, please.
<okeefenokee_> Testing...will it hurt much?
<okeefenokee_> :)
<tonyyarusso> It's not hurt, it's "mild discomfort"
<Pici> okeefenokee_: you pass, hold on please.
<Pici> okeefenokee_: You may now rejoin #ubuntu.
<okeefenokee_> tonyyarusso: As long as the cattle prod stays in the box...
<okeefenokee_> Pici: Thx a lot. Have a good day, all of ya!
<Pici> bitfrost: Is there anything else we can help you with right now? if not please see the topic regarding idlers.
<bitfrost> Thanks for the help
 * Pici headdesks
<popey> 16:34:12 < RioCunliffe> ĦeŁÞ ÞŁEƧE
<popey> 16:34:50 < RioCunliffe> ©ÆN §ØºEØNŁ ĦEŁÞ ıº §Ŧ↑©& ıN ŦĦı§ ªØNŦ ÆN ı ©ÆNŦ ŊEŦ Ø↑Ŧ ت ıŦ·
<popey> is that likely to be someone taking the piss?
<Pici> popey: Looks like a joke to me, or they really messed up their locale settings, but unlikely.
<popey> his AltGr key was stick
<popey> stuck
<Pici> or that.
<popey> :)
<MenZa> jesus
<MenZa> that is painful
<Pici> !leet
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<Pici> perhaps we need !altgr
<MenZa> that's not even leet. :(
<MenZa> lol Pici
<Pici> gxix: How can we help you today?
<gxix> tx bye
<Pici> Um. Thanks?
<tonyyarusso> lol
<PriceChild> hmmm synergy is evil
<PriceChild> yay synergy is now no longer evil but working :)
<PriceChild> now to figure out best way to make it keep working
<Pici> I give up on unagi.
<A[D]minS> * #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel?
<A[D]minS> does it mean i am banned from there?
<Pici> A[D]minS: Let me take a look, hold on.
<A[D]minS> Pici: i think i am banned because i forget to make my away message silent
<A[D]minS> but this is 24 hour ago
<A[D]minS> would you please check
<Pici> Quite possible, let me take a look at our logs.
<A[D]minS> ok nvm
<Pici> ADminS: Yes, that does seem to be the problem.
<Pici> ADminS: Have you changed the function of your away message so that it is silent now?
<ADminS> yup
<Pici> ADminS: Okay, you can rejoin the channel now.
<ADminS> thx Pici
<Pici> Odd.. pasting the mask into putty changed my /csunban to /csunmute
<Pici> ugh... what is today like bad advice day?
<Pici> ompaul: fyi, I havent touched my digg account in forever.
<ompaul> Pici, :)
<Myrtti> wooooooooowoooooooooo
<ompaul> Myrtti, ?
<Pici> chugga chugga?
<Myrtti> all my junk <3
<ompaul> Pici, that shoulda been woooooooowhoooooooooo
<ompaul> -ot is just nutty
<ompaul> with a hint of mint tea
<no0tic> happy new year, ops!
<PriceChild> Forwarding moniker42 here for quit message.
<PriceChild> no0tic, and I hope you have a great New year too
<who_cares> can someone test me for the DCC flaw?
<diafic> Oh ffs.
<Seveas> what's up diafic ?
<diafic> Someone unban me. Apparently it was about my BNC renaming me repeatedly because I had two laptops trying to connect, duking it out for the connection, causing the renaming
<Seveas> which channel, what time?
<diafic> #ubuntu and I have no idea.
<Seveas> @btlogin
<diafic> Also "What channel? What station?!" is a lyric.
<diafic> What?
<Seveas> (was poking the bot_
<Seveas> have you changed your bnc not to rename?
<diafic> No, but I'm replacing it soon so I can have multiple connections as the same user.
<Seveas> please change it so it won't happen again
<diafic> Thats the plan.
<Seveas> I'm fighting with our logbot now to see the actual logs
<diafic> *nod*
<Seveas> I don't see bans on this nick
<diafic> I just want to ask where the hell the ubuntu splash has gone in 7.10 :/
<Seveas> heh, ompaul must have been slightly trigger happy
<diafic> Oh?
<Seveas> it were only a few nickchanges, in rapid succession though, so still not done
<Seveas> ban removed
<diafic> Hmm
<diafic> whewt. Thanks.
<Gary> hehe
<ompaul> silently trigger happy
<ompaul> silent maybe
<ompaul> trigger no
<ompaul> happy yes
<Seveas> happy ompaulfriends
<ompaul>  /cs k Gary don't be laughing :P
<Gary> hey ompaul \o/
<ompaul> howdy
<ompaul> sorry was talking with the head office
<mneptok> i'm trying to get my head back into the office after the holiday
<mneptok> i'm still only half "here"
<mneptok> and it's the bottom half
<Gary> poor work mates :p
<mneptok> i love you, too.
<Gary> ummmm
<Seveas> at least you can pee on them and they don't need to see your face
<mneptok> Seveas: reading Gutsy release notes again?
<ompaul> IDLE 1.2.1
<ompaul> >>> print "Happy new year / 2 for you mneptok, the other half is available when the rest of you turns up"
<ompaul> Happy new year / 2 for you mneptok, the other half is available when the rest of you turns up
<mneptok> who let Paul at the medicine cabinet?
<ompaul> mneptok, hmmm that would be telling
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-05
<Daviey> +d = real name ban?
<PriceChild> mhmm
<PriceChild> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Gary> Seveas, incoming sorry mirc user
<Daviey> PriceChild: ta
<Seveas> Gary, where?
<Pici> here?
<PriceChild> Seveas, from -irc about -nl
<Gary> in #Ubuntu-irc at the mo, asked em to join here, but he/she is just sitting there
<Pici> I'm guessing thats the ctcp sound person?
<PriceChild> Gary, probs best to suggest pm first rather than here.
<Gary> meh, I fail
<Cnerd> hi
<Seveas> Gary, as usual ;)
<Seveas> hoi Cnerd
<Cnerd> :)
<Cnerd> ive send a ctcp in #ubuntu-nl, no, my mIRC Power Pack did it
<Cnerd> now, i have a autoban
<Seveas> if you disable the 'mIRC Power Crap' I will consider removing the ban
<Cnerd> can anyone unban me please?
<Cnerd> mIRC Power Crap
<Cnerd> where can i find that?
<Cnerd> lol
<Cnerd> hi profoX`
<Pici> profoX`: How can we help you today?
<profoX`> Pici: err, hi
<Pici> Hello.
<profoX`> i don't need any help ;)
<PriceChild> Cnerd, the scripts you have been using. Remove them.
<Cnerd> :p
<PriceChild> and you can ignore everyone else joining and parting and talking
<Cnerd> so, all scipt by Aliases, Remote popusp, users and variables?
<PriceChild> Cnerd, the mirc power pack
<Cnerd> yes
<Cnerd> ...
<Pici> Cnerd: you said that 'mirc power pack' sent the ctcp, we need you to remove that before we can unban you.
<Cnerd> i dont knowthe scipts
<Cnerd> yes, but where is that scipt???
<Seveas> Cnerd, we don't provide support for mirc, you are responsible for that
<Cnerd> ./j #mircpp?
<Seveas> but until you remove or disable obnoxious scripts, you're less than welcome
<Seveas> shitbowl, now that is an interesting nickname
<Seveas> what can we do for you?
<nalioth> Cnerd: disable your mirc scripts, as i advised you in #ubuntu-irc
<Cnerd> yes yes
<Cnerd> how :p
<Cnerd> ive the mIRC Scipts Editor
<nalioth> Cnerd: you installed it.
<Cnerd> no
<Pici> The opposite of however you enabled it.
<Cnerd> its auto in it, i know
<Cnerd> :s:s
<nalioth> interesting
<Cnerd> ive removed all the scipts
<Cnerd> but not aliases
<Cnerd> thats not needed
<Seveas> then now type (6)
<Cnerd> ill
<Cnerd> ok
<Cnerd> (6)
<Cnerd> :(
<Pici> fail...
<Seveas> fail very much
<Pici> PriceChild: ping.
<Cnerd> :)
<Cnerd> thnx
<Pici> no, not :)
<Cnerd> thnx for unban on this
<Seveas> so obviously the scripts are still there
<Cnerd> yes
<Cnerd> ok, im watching the files in  his installtion folder
<PriceChild> Pici, pong
<Pici> PriceChild: pm?
<PriceChild> anytime
<PriceChild> shitbowl, change you nick. It is inappropriate
<PriceChild> typos and bad timing...
<Pici> in soviet #ubuntu-ops, nick changes you
<Gary> set a forward to #changeyournickname :p
<Pici> Thats why they are forwarded here.
<Pici> *!?=shit@*!#ubuntu-ops
<Gary> but they don't sit about for long enough
<Mez> Pici, but he doesnt match that mask ;)
<Seveas> --- Bans matching shitbowl!n=jason@pool-70-16-199-199.man.east.verizon.net (jason peter)
<Seveas> --- *!*@pool-70-16-199-199.man.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops
<Pici> I wouldnt want to stay long if people kept calling me that
<Pici> Same intentions.
<Mez> Seveas, new version of chanserv.py ?
<nalioth> Gary: go chase him down and mediate.  you are no longer able to 'pass the buck'
<Seveas> Mez, ancient already
<Gary> meh
<Seveas> --- Loaded Chanserv helper 1.0.4 by Seveas <dennis@kaarsemaker.net>
<Mez> * Trying to download chanserv.py from kaarsemaker.net
<Mez> * Failed to update chanserv.py
<PriceChild> /cs bans is veeery cool
<Seveas> kaarsemaker.net is slightly broken
<Mez> * Loaded Chanserv helper 1.0.2 by Seveas <dennis@kaarsemaker.net>
<nalioth> is that like "slightly pregnant" ?
<PriceChild> nalioth, dreams of it in irssi at night
<Mez> Seveas, so linky me!
<Seveas> nalioth, neh, it mostly works but most links changed
<nalioth> ah
<Seveas> Mez, k.net/software
<Gary> nalioth, msg him, as he is not in any channel at the mo
<Mez> Seveas, no such domain as k.net
<Seveas> kaarsemaker.net fool :p
<Mez> I kow :P
<Mez> know *
<Pici> kde.net
<Seveas> and /cs bans was added in 1.0.3 :)
<Mez> * Loaded Chanserv helper 1.0.4 by Seveas <dennis@kaarsemaker.net>
<Mez> # dv or devoice - Let chanserv decoice you/others (/cs deop, /cs deop somenick)
<Seveas> doc bug
<Cnerd> can i test it now?
<Seveas> sure
<Mez> hmm, doesnt seem to be doing anything
<Cnerd> with unban as it not works :P
<Cnerd> (6)
<Cnerd> xD
 * PriceChild wonders when fsoip will be availiable
<stdin> just get him to install xchat or some other non-evil client
<Seveas> fsoip?
<Myrtti> has he restarted it?
 * PriceChild whispers "use silverex.org's xchat" reaaaaaally quietly
<popey> :)
<Myrtti> mirc, I mean
<Cnerd> :(
<nalioth> hey Cnerd, try this:  http://www.silverex.org/download/
<Pici> GHOST: How can we help you today?
<GHOST> hi whats the channel for ubuntu?
<Seveas> #ubuntu
<GHOST> i cant connect ??
<PriceChild> GHOST, its cunningly named #ubuntu to catch you out
<Seveas> --- Bans matching ghost!n=GHOST@i02m-87-89-150-252.d4.club-internet.fr (GHOST)
<Seveas> --- *!*@i02m-87-89-150-252.d4.club-internet.fr!#ubuntu-ops
<Cnerd> ive to go
<PriceChild> GHOST, and by that you mean you are banned?
<PriceChild> Cnerd, good luck, have fun
<GHOST> i dunno mayby lol
<PriceChild> hmm this one was me
<GHOST> ok fine good continuation all
<Seveas> yes, I see no reason to remove the ban
<Seveas> bantracker shows things I don't really like :)
<PriceChild> !nickspam | GHOST
<ubotu> GHOST: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<profoX`> Pici: are you the official greeter? ;)
<Pici> profoX`: I like to be helpful ;)
<profoX`> haha, ok
<Mez> cs bans doesnt work for me
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | Mez
<Seveas> Mez, what's the command you tried?
<ubotu> Mez: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
 * PriceChild highfives ubotu
<Mez> /cs bans GHOST
<PriceChild> Mez, did you do that in #ubuntu? (by the way I just removed the ban)
<Mez> yes
<Seveas> works for me in lowercase
<Mez> musta been the caps thing ..
<Mez> cause /cs bans mez works
<Mez> but not cs bans Mez
<Seveas> interesting
<Mez> and now neither work..
<PriceChild> maybe this needs more testing.... *calls for guineapig Gary*
<Gary> meh
<PriceChild> GHOST, did you get the message from ubotu above?
<Mez> seems it was just lag lag lag lag lag
<PriceChild> It works for me.
<PriceChild> ah have hte messages appeared for you now?
<GHOST> PriceChild yes
<Seveas> PriceChild, did you remove the ban on ghost?
<PriceChild> GHOST, good good. Please take it into account :)
<PriceChild> Seveas, yup
<jussi01> Seveas: do you have time for a quick bot question?
<GHOST> ok thank you
<Seveas> jussi01, sure
<Gary> why am I always the guineapig?
<Seveas> works in uppercase for me as well
<Seveas> no bug
<Seveas> jussi01, sure
<Seveas> come on
<Seveas> give me questions!
<GHOST> PriceChild i have to go ty and good continuation
<jussi01> Seveas: I have a supybot/ubotu clone. I have the bug traker on, but it only works with a bug url - How do I make it work with ie. bug 1234
<ubotu> Bug 1234 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/1234 is private
<PriceChild> four times 2!
<Mez> Seveas, yeah, it works now as I said - was probably lag
<Gary> Seveas, asl? :-)
<PriceChild> !coc-jbl | Gary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coc-jbl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mez> LMFAO @ Seveas
<PriceChild> hmm ah well
<Mez> TAG teamed!
<Gary> meh
<Seveas> jussi01, set a snarftarget
<Mez> Gary, you were tagteamed :D
<Seveas> --- ChanServ gives channel operator status to Mez
<Seveas> <-- Gary (n=Gary@freenode/staff/colchester-lug.gary) has left #ubuntu-ops (requested by Mez: "cause you're small and furry")
<Seveas> --- ChanServ removes channel operator status from Mez
<Seveas> --- Seveas sets ban on *!*@freenode/staff/colchester-lug.gary
<jussi01> Seveas: ok, how is that acoomplished?
<Mez> Gary, you're staff?
<Mez> since when ?
<Gary> Mez, OMG you can read :p
<Mez> @lart Gary
<Seveas> jussi01, @config channel #channelname_here plugins.bugtracker.snarftarget name_of_target
<Gary> snarftarget sounds so cute
<jussi01> Seveas: thanks a million! :)
<PriceChild> That was a long rebooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot
<Pici> I went and got the dog some dinner too
<PriceChild> excuses excuses
<PriceChild> 5 people have been in and out without being greeted!
<Pici> let me get my vest on
<jussi01> Seveas: call me stupid, but can you give me an example of a snarf target?
<Seveas> @bugtracker list
<ubotu> apache, ati.cchtml.com, bug, bughost.org, bugs.gentoo.org, bugs.ghostscript.com, bugs.opencompositing.org, bugzilla.mindrot.org, bugzilla.mozdev.org, bugzilla.pculture.org, bugzilla.xfce.org, cups, debian, django, freedesktop, freedesktop2, gaim, gcc, gnewsense, gnome, gnome2, issues.workrave.org, kde, launchpad, lp, madwifi, malone, mandriva, mozilla, novell, openoffice, openoffice.org, oss.codepoet.no, (1 more message)
<Seveas> @more
<ubotu> redhat, sourceforge, sourceware, squid, supybot, trac, ubuntu, w3c, wine, www.gratisoft.us, wwws.clamav.net, xfce, and ximian
<Seveas> there ya go
<jussi01> thanks :)
<ubotu> Oli`` called the ops in #ubuntu (Junkyard_Jeff)
<Pici> taken care of
<elkbuntu> junkyard_jeff hit oftc too
<Pici> Weird.
<onats> hi, need some help to allow me back into #ubuntu..
<onats> anyone here?
<elkbuntu> you may need to wait a bit
<onats> elkbuntu, is it automatic?
<onats> or does someone have to lift the ban
<elkbuntu> someone has to test that you've obeyed the instructions in the topic of the other channel, then manually lift the ban
<elkbuntu> ok you pass
<onats> ok thanks:D
<onats> oops, still not  able to join
<elkbuntu> yes, because i have to find your ban to lift it yet, there's a long list ;)
<elkbuntu> join now
<elkbuntu> sorry abotu the sexist bullshit im tring to stop in there :(
<Pici> ugh, I'm ashamed that I share NJ with them
 * Pici goes to sleep
<onats> elkbuntu, its ok now, thanks!
<jussi01> and he wonders why he is here? ^^
<elkbuntu> aryo, is there something we can help you with?
<elkbuntu> hana, is there something we can help you with?
<elkbuntu> oh, it's onats...
<jussi01> wth?
<ardchoille> Get out the kb stick :)
<Moniker42> why am i in here? :)
<Moniker42> i didn't join =\
<Moniker42> unless i've made a major typing error and forgotten about it...
 * Moniker42 grumbles at staffers playing with him and wanders off...
<Seveas> --- Bans matching moniker42!n=sean@pdpc/supporter/student/Moniker42 (Sean Anderson)
<Seveas> --- *!*@pdpc/supporter/student/Moniker42!#ubuntu-ops
<jussi01> Seveas: got time for another quick bot question?
<Seveas> hmm, moniker42 has been kicked from #ubuntuforums a LOT
<jussi01> Seveas: is it mostly by the dong??
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> and yes to your other question as well :)
<jussi01> Seveas: ok, Im having issues with the encyclopedia plugin, it doesnt work even though I have loaded it.
<jussi01> Seveas: the dong likes to kick Moniker for fun...
<Seveas> encyclopedia is a bitch because of the apt stuff
<jussi01> ahh
<Seveas> that's not a 'quick question' :)
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> Seveas: is there at least som documentation you know of that you could point me to?
<Seveas> there is documentation included with it
 * jussi01 wonders how he missed it and goes to look
 * jussi01 headdesks... readme file.... duhhh
<jussi01> Seveas: ok, so the real question is, which dir the bot actually starting from (im trying to figure out what to put in here: @config supybot.plugins.encyclopedia.datadir ...)
<Seveas> @config supybot.plugins.encyclopedia.datadir
<Seveas> /home/dennis/ubotu/data/facts
<jussi01> ahh, great :) thanks.
<Seveas> /home/dennis/ubotu is where the config and the plugins/ dir live
<jussi01> yep
<jussi01> great, what is with these guys that spam linux stuff?? ie. [13:30] < freepenguin> Have fun with Free Penguin:  http://www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html    =)
<jussi01> and then leaves?
<Moniker42> ah, right... the quit message
<Hobbsee> Moniker42: yeah, i'd say so
<Moniker42> i can only i say i don't even remember setting that
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<Moniker42> well, it's been changed to something more tasteful/tasteless (depending on your view of dirty jokes) now
<Hobbsee> cool
 * Moniker42 wanders off again to continue reading "Murder in Samarkand"
<kbrooks> watch #ubuntu carefully
<kbrooks> someeonbe there says they write rootkits
<PriceChild> I'm on it
<kbrooks> PriceChild, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Problem in Ubuntu with cher
<elkbuntu> yes, im watching
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: still can't sing?
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (famicon_ Porn spamming)
<Seveas>  Isn't MenZa an op yet?
<no0tic> what's the problem? internet IS for pr0n :)
 * no0tic hides
<MenZa> Seveas: No, no I'm not.
<PriceChild> How come you started hanging around here MenZa? (not inferring anything to do with the topic etc., just interested)
<MenZa> I dunno, actually. Reported issues, commented on #ubuntu user behaviour and such, and I just hung around.
 * MenZa shrugs
<Daviey> MenZa: Now how welcome do you feel? :)
<MenZa> I feel quite welcome, thank ;)
<Seveas> /cs k MenZa how 'bout now?
<MenZa> I would've at least expected you to use /ar, Seveas
 * MenZa runs for cover.
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (d0n1 (spamming other channels))
 * MenZa floos.
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (Co_pNdieM flooding)
<jpatrick> guys what you make of: Pumperni4kle, 3, 2, 1 in #-motu?
<ikonia> jpatrick: I think he just doesn't understand
<jpatrick> then !nickspam ?
<ikonia> I guess
<jpatrick> haha, which one?
<ikonia> changes a fair bit
<ompaul> vis the ban forwards on nick changes - I am now doing this:    grep as\ nick Ubuntu\ Servers-#ubuntu.log    < then I check the nick that became the new nick it will give you a clue if the person is being stupid about it or maybe just moving away from their second / first nick
<PriceChild> nuckinfuts eckesicle ring alarm bells for me in #ubuntu
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu (Anthony_Crane)
<ubotu> eltux called the ops in #ubuntu (Anthony_Crane)
<yourt> hi I was wondering if the denying of web clients is set in stone
<yourt> or if it can be relaxed...
<nalioth> yourt: we have relaxed it on an individual basis
<yourt> could I request an exception for my client?
<yourt> http://www.mibbit.com
<yourt> it runs an ident server, so people are identifiable
<yourt> by their browsers IP
<yourt> I've had a few users report they can't join #ubuntu which makes them sad...
<nalioth> yourt: you are the only one here from your IP
<yourt> I'm not here from mibbit at the moment
<yourt> btw how do you check?
<axod> hi
<axod> <-- yourt
<nalioth> do you get a lot of users on there?
<axod> it's still early days, but got a mention on ajaxian, reddit
<axod> and was high up on del.icio.us yesterday
<nalioth> so how are we to take action on your users, if they cause trouble?
<axod> I run an ident server and set the user to their browser IP,
<axod> so you can ban/kick based on that,
<axod> if there is repeat problems beyond that I may restrict access on mibbit to registered users, then take action against them further,
<nalioth> do you use host.allow and host.deny to block known proxies?
<axod> good point, I do not at the moment
<axod> I probably should
<axod> the aim of mibbit is not to be an anonymizer
<axod> I'll check into that
<nalioth> a user registration schema sounds like a good first step
<axod> sure ok, thanks for the thoughts. I'll try and implement some of those and come back
<ubotu> vocx called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, HalfbakedDUKE said: ubotu: your wisdom is uncanny mr bot
<Pici> JohnB: How can we help you?
<Pici> or not.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-06
<articpenguin3800> do bans ever ex[ore
<articpenguin3800> expire
<Pici> articpenguin3800: No.
<stdin> only if we remove them
<Pici> articpenguin3800: We have to remove them manually, can I help you with something?
<articpenguin3800> no i am not going to bother because i tried last month and they didnt belive me
<articpenguin3800> are bans applied by ip range or single ips
<Pici> Depends on the bam
<Pici> ban.
<TheSheep> evading a ban usually results in more bans
<Pici> If you give me a few minutes, I can take a look at what we have in our logs for you..
<articpenguin3800> go aheaf
<articpenguin3800> d
<Pici> articpenguin3800: Do you remember what nickname you were in here as? or what the situation was regarding the not believing you?
<articpenguin3800> no i dont remember the name but they banned me because of abusing !op
<articpenguin3800> or sumthing like that
 * PriceChild looks
<Pici> Why did you call !op?
<articpenguin3800> i didnt
<articpenguin3800> proabaly someone on my network
<PriceChild> Pici, look before that
<PriceChild> articpenguin3800, do you use another nickname on the network at all?
<Pici> PriceChild: I saw it.
<articpenguin3800> ive only used this one
<articpenguin3800> why?
<Pici> articpenguin3800: You said that you came in here like a month or so ago to ask about the ban?
<articpenguin3800> yes
<articpenguin3800> ive changed the name since
<PriceChild> ok so you have used a different name on the network....?
<articpenguin3800> yes
<PriceChild> You said no earlier?
<articpenguin3800> ive used this one since and i dont plan on changing it
<PriceChild> ok well if you're ever asking for a ban to be removed in the future, please answer questions truthfully no matter what you plan on doing in the future.
<articpenguin3800> k
<articpenguin3800> what dates are you looking at
<Pici> Did you speak to the other people in your household about the bans? We had asked that you do that when you came in previously.
<articpenguin3800> i dont remember being asked but i did ask
<Pici> And?
<PriceChild> Pici, what can I grep for to find this easily?
<articpenguin3800> my brother said he did it
<Pici> PriceChild: grep for falcon within your -ops log
<articpenguin3800> thats why i changed from falcon to the new name i use
<PriceChild> Pici, thanks
<PriceChild> articpenguin3800, you blamed it on your brother last time you were in here?
<articpenguin3800> he said he did it
<PriceChild> could i suggest providing him with a seperate account on the machine? keep your login name to yourself as well as saved passwords etc. ?
<articpenguin3800> i am doing that
<Pici> And locking the screen when you are away.
<articpenguin3800> thats what i have been doing in the past
<Pici> If you can do those things, we can unban you.  But if we see that sort of stuff from you again, you wont be getting another chance.
<Pici> How does that sound?
<articpenguin3800> ok
<PriceChild> !guidelines | articpenguin3800
<ubotu> articpenguin3800: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<articpenguin3800> thanks
<articpenguin3800> is it possible for people to wipe a users password is recovery mode
<PriceChild> articpenguin3800, yes
<PriceChild> physical access is everything
<Pici> articpenguin3800: You can join #ubuntu now
<articpenguin3800> what about the kubuntu
<Pici> I dont have access to that, PriceChild?
<Pici> one set in +1 too
<articpenguin3800> can i restrict programs somehow so only i can use it
<PriceChild> !support | articpenguin3800
<ubotu> articpenguin3800: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<articpenguin3800> thanks
<articpenguin3800> i will make my computer more secure from people
<articpenguin3800> cya
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, i got rid of wols
<PriceChild> directed him to here as I'm about to go
<elkbuntu> got rid of him from where?
<elkbuntu> ah, i see
<Amaranth> i'm going to be pretty much useless
<Amaranth> had to install windows on my laptop for some work stuff and now the cd drive is dead so i can't install ubuntu again
<Pici> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
 * Pici ducks
<ardchoille> stdin: Wow, I didn't realise vit was in there that many times
<stdin> ardchoille: he/she/it always is, just 8 concurrent connections was the proverbial straw in that case
<ardchoille> I agree
<Pici> in #kubuntu I presume?
<stdin> yeah
<ardchoille> Yes
<Pici> I need to add that to my auto-join
<stdin> he always starts connected as "vit_" then goes up to "vit________" and "vit_______freeno" this time
<Pici> ugh..
<ardchoille> And this is the second time someone has hit the @es trigger for him/her/it
<ardchoille> *!es
<stdin> he's in -es too
<ardchoille> Ah
<stdin> do "/who *vit_*" to see all the pretty _'s
<Pici> Weird.. they arent even from the same address.
<ardchoille> Hmm.. multiple ip's too
<stdin> yeah, I noticed that a few months ago
<stdin> he's only ever spoken a few lines in #kubuntu, mostly just joins/quits/rejoins
<ardchoille> I wonder how many of those are compromised boxes
<Pici> They could be dialup accounts..
<ardchoille> Ah, yeah
<Pici> I'm not up on my IP subnetting, but that isp says it owns 190.198/15
<stdin> they all seem to be owned by "CANTV Servicios, Venezuela"
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<nalioth> yep, clone swarm
<Pici> nalioth: you're fast
<nalioth> nah, i seen 'em coming
<Pici> nalioth: still two of them hanging out in unregged
<nalioth> just didn't know where they were going
<Pici> ah, with your staff-spidey-sense
<Hobbsee> Pici: might be worth becomming staff for
<nalioth> the only thing is that you have to use your 'staff spidey sense' to the benefit of the whole network (and not just #ubuntu-land)
<nalioth> i think that line "with great power comes great responsibility" is apt here
<Hobbsee> pity
<sp0ro> Is there anyway to recover a registered IRC nick's password through the e-mail I registered the nick with?
<Pici> sp0ro: yes, ask in #freenode, this channel is only for #*buntu* related issues.
<sp0ro> Alright, sorry. The Wiki said you could ask for a hostname cloak here so I figured it might be related. Thanks :)
<nalioth> sp0ro: i can save you a trip
<sp0ro> Ok, any info you need then?
<nalioth> sp0ro: your nick can't be recovered because you didn't give nickserv an email when you registered it
<sp0ro> Oh
<sp0ro> great
<nalioth> but if you come back in 6 days, we can release it to you for reregistration
<nalioth> unused nicks can be released after 60 days
<sp0ro> heh alright then, time to play the guessing game and then register a new nick when I get bored :p
<sp0ro> Ah, might be able to release it now then, let me check
<nalioth> sp0ro: in 6 days  :)
<sp0ro> Oh, heh. Thanks for the info :)
<sp0ro> Woot
<sp0ro> I remembered it :P
 * Hobbsee kicks prozilla
<sp0ro> Now, as for the hostname cloak, who would I contact for that to be done?
<Pici> sp0ro: Are you an Ubuntu member?
<sp0ro> Do you mean on the forums or ?
<Pici> sp0ro: I mean a member, from your answer, I'm going to assume no.
<sp0ro> I have no idea what you mean by "member", so yeah, I'll assume no.
<Pici> sp0ro: either nalioth can help you with that, or you can ask in #freenode
<sp0ro> Alright, thanks for the info. :)
<nalioth> sp0ro: did you want an Ubuntu cloak?
<nalioth> sp0ro: while you're identified, why not add an email to your account?
<nalioth>   /msg nickserv help set email
<nalioth>   /msg nickserv help set hide
<Pici> I figured he'd ask in #freenode if you werent around
<DrDerek> has LjL returned yet?
<ardchoille> What is the proper channel for people looking for support of kde4 on kubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: ^?
<stdin> ardchoille: #kde4-devel
<tonyyarusso> stdin: for support?
<tonyyarusso> really?
<ardchoille> stdin: Ok, thanks
<stdin> well there is no kde4 support only channel yet, and who better for support than the devs ;)
<nixternal> that is a toughy
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: it's not supported by Ubuntu
<nalioth> not at all
<nalioth> use at your own risk
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: right
<nixternal> kde4-devel might give you a hand, someone in #kubuntu might give you a hand
<nixternal> what isn't supported by Ubuntu?
<stdin> kde4 packages
<nixternal> they are supported by Kubuntu
<nalioth> nixternal: why does the kubuntu.org page say different?
<nixternal> because you are reading about pre-releases
<nixternal> we still support the packages
<nalioth> um, until 'official' release, they are all 'pre-releases'
<nixternal> we can't release a package or application and not support it unless it is a binary blog
<nixternal> s/blog/blob
<stdin> binary blog, now that's an interesting idea... :p
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> we just aren't excepting KDE 4 bugs just yet
<nixternal> unless of course you prove they are package bugs
<nixternal> and if you do, then it is stdin's fault :p
<ardchoille> So support questions for kde4 on kubuntu are ok in #kubuntu?
<nalioth> nixternal: you did mean "accepting", right?
<stdin> the packages are community supported, yes. but not many community members know much about it yet so the best place is #kde4-devel if no one knows
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> where at on kubuntu.org does it say we aren't supporting KDE 4 stuff btw? I don't see it
<ardchoille> stdin: Oh, and thank you for your work on the packages :)
<stdin> I just run my "backport-kde4" script :p (now I need to go make a "backport-kde4" script)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am about 1/2 way done with the official.....ermmm top-secret, can't spill the beans in here :)
<stdin> I am getting good at using dch however :)
<nixternal> dch -e|-i
<nixternal> that is all I ever use with it
<stdin> eg: dch --newversion "$(dpkg-parsechangelog|grep Version:|awk '{print $2}'|awk -Fppa '{print $1"ppa"$2+1}')" "Fix FTBFS:...";;debuild -S;dput kde4 ../*.changes
<stdin> for ppaN->ppaN+1
<nixternal> man, you are ballsy with that one, not even testing to make sure everything got installed :p
<stdin> I can't, because it's amd64 and lpia that's failing
<stdin> I test when i386 fails, but anything else is just fate
<Hobbsee> stdin: wtf?
<Hobbsee> stdin: whatever happened to the dch -i "Fix FTBFS"; debuild -S;dput kde4 ../*.changes
<Hobbsee> ?
<stdin> Hobbsee: that adds ubuntu1 to the end for me, so I get "<version>~ppa1ubuntu1"
<Hobbsee> oh, dodgy
<Hobbsee> stdin: you should provide a patch to make it understand what to do with ppa versions.
<stdin> I did try -i first ;)
<stdin> what's dch written in?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<stdin> /usr/bin/debchange: perl script text executable
<Hobbsee> ah, there you go
<stdin> I know no perl, at all
<Hobbsee> should be fudgable
<stdin> edo: is there something we can help you with?
<ardchoille> jussi01: Thanks. I sometimes forget about the factoids :(
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Hmmm, I wonder what the preferred way is. I often think it would be better if we encourage people to use graphical means to do things - even though the command line is _very_ useful, Ubuntu is about being easy to use - and this would help with this image for new people.
<ardchoille> Well, I agree, it should be easy-to-use. But, some folks can get impatient and in the time it takes to launch adpet_manager and wait for it to be ready to use, I can sudo apt-get install something have have it almost done.
<Arelis> There's a wrong factoid
<Arelis> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is an x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubunut.com/community/VirtualBox
<Arelis> look at the spelling of the URL
<Arelis> "ubunut.com"
<jussi01> Arelis: thank you. we will ensure it is fixed :)
<Arelis> no problem :)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: good morning :)
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: Can you correct the spelling in the url of the !virtualbox factoid? (ubunut.com)
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Hobbsee> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is an x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubunut.com/community/VirtualBox
<Hobbsee> !no virtualbox is a  x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !no virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Hobbsee> done
<ardchoille> ty :)
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> !no virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> good bot
<jussi01> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I hate to be pedantic but.... shouldnt that first "a" be "an"?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: last i checked, x is not a vowel?
<Hobbsee> or have i gotten confused?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: correct, BUT, its an exception to the rule iirc
<ardchoille> x is not a vowel, true, but is it better to say " need a x-ray" or "I need an x-ray" ?
<jussi01> because it starts with a vowel like sound?
<ardchoille> fwiw, I agree with jussi01
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought y was the only exception
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Ive been out of the country a long time, I may be wrong...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: lp bug # is wrong, btw
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> in the patch
 * jussi01 goes to look.... :(
<Hobbsee> don't worry, i'll fix it here
<jussi01> Hobbsee: thanks :D
<jussi01> cari_teman_FS: can we help you?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you testd that, i take it?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yes, persia has done, I havent a hardy system atm
<Hobbsee> ah right
 * Hobbsee isn't aware of how to compile perl and such, so...
<jussi01> :)
 * stdin hugs Hobbsee for closing 2 of his bugs in one foul swoop
<Hobbsee> :)
 * Hobbsee closed all the u-r-e ones too
 * Hobbsee also wrote a shell script to rsync the latest iso's of interest, off cdimage.
<stdin> Hobbsee's been busy
<Hobbsee> yeah, i finally got motivated to do ubuntu stuff
<jpatrick> stdin: and I've just closed one of yours
<stdin> which one?
<jpatrick> bug #180199
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180199 in meta-kde4 "Incorrect dependancy for kde4-amusements " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180199
<stdin> yeah, but that's a bug I created, not one I solved :p
<jpatrick> ;)
<stdin> which reminds me to subscribe to bug mail for meta-kde4
<jussi01> can we add something to nickspam that encourages people to set their nick in their client setup?there are just too many people who enter, then change nick straght away...
<jussi01> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<jussi01> stdin: serial offender for the above ^
 * Hobbsee ponders fixing something else
<jussi01> Hobbsee: the flash plugin :D
<Hobbsee> pft
<jussi01> Hobbsee: do you know the current position on that? (or a bug number with info?)
<Hobbsee> oh wow, command-not-found doesn't bail on zsh
<Hobbsee> jussi01: erm, no.  it's faily obvious in the list, though
<jpatrick> Debian guys had it more or less fixed when I last heard anything
 * jussi01 is sick of flash plugin queries..
<ardchoille> Can someone explain that to me? I mean isn't it simply as easy as having the package download the plugin from adobe? How bad is this flash problem?
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: the latest flash breaks konq
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: essentially yes, though
<ardchoille> Ah, that explains it. I'd love to learn how to stop konq from asking me to install flash
<Hobbsee> stop using konq.  easy solved.
<ardchoille> hehe
<jussi01> hmmm, can someone hilight me using my name not as the first word?
<jpatrick> hello jussi01
<jussi01> jpatrick: thank you!
<jpatrick> ardchoille: details: lastest Flash uses XEmbed, which Konqueror does not support (kdelibs + kdebase patch needed)
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Oh, so it's not as simple as I thought.
<ardchoille> jpatrick: thanks
<jpatrick> jussi01, ardchoille: you're welcome
<ardchoille> Well, got flash working in konqueror
<ardchoille> Oops, wrong window. sorry
<ubotu> PurpZeY called the ops in #ubuntu (FLOOD)
<ikonia> crdlb: are you around at all please.
<ikonia> guys - persistant minor flooder / troll d0berman
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> nothing major but getting tedious
<ikonia> it's about to get ugly
<ikonia> assistance please
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (d0)
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (d0berman flooding/spamming/trolling in #ubuntu)
<ikonia> Seveas: has delt with, thank you
<ikonia> potential issue Nahztu in #ubuntu
<ikonia> heads up
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> oh, up, not down
<TheSheep> chicken!
<TheSheep> uh, I mean
<TheSheep> duck!
<ikonia> assistance please, it's getting a little messy in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> ikonia: I'm on it
<ikonia> ta
<PriceChild> what's it called when you have irc on one machine, then log into that whenever you need
<PriceChild> from say a laptop
<ikonia> screen
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: proxy/bouncer, or, irssi+screen
<ikonia> PriceChild: can you expand on that a tad
<PriceChild> I like my xchat though :)
<ikonia> PriceChild: I've been working on options for an X version of screen for ages
<PriceChild> and I remember setting something up to play with a little while ago that let me connect my xchat to it
<ikonia> the only way I've managed to do it was a really ugly setup
<Tm_T> PriceChild: irssi as proxy
 * PriceChild tries out irssi-proxy
<Tm_T> humm, wasn't this "debian" fellow one of those regular bypass trolls?
<ikonia> no idea
<Tm_T> anyway, I need to cook and eat, so I'm off a bit, sorry :/ ->
<Tm_T> now I'm really gone ->
<Tm_T> 1922.41 < chuy_> What I want, is to remount the sda1 (Vagina Gentium), and then properly mount the 70 or so GB partician that cannot be found.
<PriceChild> Tm_T, keeps connecting then disconnecting me :/
 * PriceChild wonders why he sees ipv6 addresses
<Tm_T> (why on earth I did spot that while trying to cook)
<PriceChild> Tm_T, that was on yesterday
<PriceChild> Tm_T, it seems slightly legit to piracy
<Tm_T> PriceChild: no idea what you're talking about
<Tm_T> anyway, back cooking myself ->
<PriceChild> Tm_T, irssi proxy 8-)
<ikonia> Tm_T: when did chuy_ say that
<ikonia> Tm_T: was that today
<Ariel_Eran> Hi  there all
<Tm_T> ikonia: was ~15 min ago
<ikonia> Tm_T: I believe this is a scam, he's been in 2 days trying to solve this problem (it's been solved multiple times for him) it looks like an excuse to keep saying "vagina"
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm eating now
<Tm_T> also, seems like I'm veeery busy all this night ;(
<pricechi1d> yay that's working...
<pricechi1d> ns info pricechi1d
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (as)
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (tuxice)
<ubotu> In ubotu, ed_ said: What is the universe repository for?
<Pici> !bot > ed_
<ubotu> In ubotu, ed_ said: What is beryl?
 * Pici facepalms
<PriceChild> znc looks cool
<Pici> Oh, are you here for good now?
<ikonia> PriceChild: are you using znc as way of connecting/controlling remove X11 apps ?
<ikonia> ooh I see it's an irc tool
<ikonia> not what I thought
<PriceChild> Pici, i just had to reboot because i told my friend that the little smartmedia disk they had would fit in my laptop, but it didn't
<PriceChild> Pici, and only had metal things, so turned it all off and battery out then fished it back out
<PriceChild> ikonia, it seems to work quite well... if I run an irssi connected to it logging for me.
<Gary> LjL, might want to set guard on too
<ikonia> PriceChild: it's not the tool I thought it was, but it looks interesting
<PriceChild> It seems quite cool, was easier to set up than irssiproxy which I haven't completely fixed up yet.
<PriceChild> Need to decide about hte machine first though
<ikonia> PriceChild: I'm not quite catching how different the solution is to say irssi and screen
<ikonia> PriceChild: quick summary, is there something obvious I'm missing
<ikonia> (I'm just reading on sourceforge)
<PriceChild> i guess its slightly simpler just using proxy
<PriceChild> hmm there is one difference
<PriceChild> log into znc and it gives you a buffer
<PriceChild> which i like
<PriceChild> *just using irssi
<ikonia> ok, so the buffer is probably bigger than irssi nativly
<PriceChild> oh sorry i misread you earlier
<ikonia> ooh
<PriceChild> i would prefer to keep using xchat
<PriceChild> rather than irssi + screen
<ikonia> PriceChild: yup, that bit I understand but how are you using xchat through znc
<ikonia> (I also miss-read you before I assumed you where using irssi+znc AS the solution you wanted)
<PriceChild> irssiproxy + screen is good though, i'm sure there must be something letting you have a buffer in it
<PriceChild> znc just acts as an irc server which you can connect xchat to
<ikonia> and then znc connect to the real irc server
<ikonia> ok, I see the difference, thank you
<ikonia> I wasn't quite getting that from the inital lines in the docs
<ompaul> keem an eye on tuxice in various channels
<ompaul> keep even - now missing from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<jpatrick> tuxick?
<ompaul> tuxice it was
<jpatrick> well, I can see a tuxick in #kubuntu
<PriceChild> ompaul, was talking with him yesterday
<PriceChild> odd fellow
<ompaul> PriceChild, I just banned him from both locations
<PriceChild> tried to convince me to make him an admin on ubuntuforums.org because he had experience on other forums
<ompaul> hah
<ompaul> I am gone cooking
<PriceChild> obviously not enough experience to work out i'm a mod not an admin
<PriceChild> tuxice is incoming
 * crdlb thinks floodbot2 is malfunctioning
<tuxice> hi i need to state a case
<tuxice> can someone give me the guidlines
<tuxice> ?
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tuxice> !guidelines
<PriceChild> tuxice, read the message ubotu has already given
<tuxice> oh
<PriceChild> crdlb, hmm.... i forget hte command i think i need to use....
<PriceChild> gah nal's away
<PriceChild> LjL, ping
<PriceChild> 3 and 1 are in emergency mode :.
<PriceChild> tuxice, can I help?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> What's going on with the flood bots in #ubuntu ?
<tuxice> im just reading the guidelines
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, we are aware and just getting things sorted now.
<Cpudan80> Oh ok
<Cpudan80> Just thought I'd mention it
<PriceChild> Thanks :)
<tuxice> so are the bots fixed?
<PriceChild> tuxice, no need to worry about them. Can I help you yet?
<LjL> tuxice: no, they're just gone
<ubotu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<PriceChild> tuxic1, hello?
<tuxic1> ah man my nic messed up againg
<tuxic1> yes
<tuxic1> u wanted me?
<tuxic1> according to ompaul
<PriceChild> tuxic1, you want to contest a ban?
<tuxic1> i do
<PriceChild> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<tuxic1> i was experementing with the bots and i got banned ok the first time i got kicked i deserved i was swearing but getting banned in the -offtopic (#ubuntu-offtopic is the social channel frequented by quite a few user) for social entries???
<PriceChild> yes so you were using bad language, and abused the bots
<tuxic1> ya the first time and secong time (which i got kicked) and then i got banned
<tuxic1> !!!!!
<PriceChild> You were given several warnings...
<PriceChild> both via channel messages, and via kicks
<PriceChild> and your final bit of bot abuse resulted in a ban
<tuxic1> how did a abuse the bots a third time???
<PriceChild> tuxic1, someone gave you botabuse... then you returned it to them.
<tuxic1> ya because they gave it to me for aboslutly no reason
<PriceChild> (the !botabuse factoid)
<PriceChild> so if they shouldn't have given it to you, it makes it fine for you to abuse the bot and give it back?
<tuxic1> ???huh?
<ompaul> tuxic1, you should be aware that !action now (time stamp) may cause people to react to you in 1/ 5/ 10 or even 15 minutes
<tuxic1> i still dont think i should have been banned
<PriceChild> tuxic1, see the following:
<PriceChild> 2008-01-06T20:40:12 <Pici> !botabuse | tuxice
<PriceChild> 2008-01-06T20:40:52 <tuxice> !botabuse | pici
<PriceChild> 2008-01-06T20:41:07 *** ompaul sets mode: +b
<ompaul> tuxic1, being advised of the channel policy when you are clearly skating close to the edge or over it but being tolerated but not permission to get away with it - might be a bit hard for you to grasp
<PriceChild> tuxic1, you should perhaps read the text of the factoid, which would have helped you experiment with the bot in private
<ompaul> the ban was not for one thing, but your general attitude, and behaviour
<Cpudan80> To be fair
<Cpudan80> You banned him only 18 seconds after the warning
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, "the warning"?
<tuxic1> im still here
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, there were multiple warnings *and* kicks before the final ban.
<ompaul> he had been removed several minutes earlier
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, can I help you?
<Cpudan80> Well, after you sent that factoid thing
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, there were multiple warnings *and* kicks before the final ban.
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: No no, I was just commenting
<ompaul> Cpudan80, what can we do for you?
<Cpudan80> Oh I just came in here to ask about the flood bots
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: Oh really? I missed that part
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, so it seems, LjL can probably help if you direct questions to him. (he's /away atm though so be patient waiting for responses)
<PriceChild> tuxic1, so...
<tuxic1> so only technicallyviolated the rules twice and then i got banned from not only the violated forum but th #ubuntu support forum AS WELL
<ompaul> it is not about technically breaking rules
<tuxic1> and even if i violated 3 times why did i get blocked from both?
<ompaul> tuxic1, your use of the ! in #ubuntu was trollful
<tuxic1> ok 1 warning
<Tm_T> tuxic1: btw we don't deal forums, sooo
<ompaul> doing my nick with a ! in front of it in #ubuntu well what did you expect
<tuxic1> i wanted to see if it would say like ubuntu operator or something
<PriceChild> tuxic1, completely unrelated, what's your nick on ubuntuforums.org ?
<tuxic1> tux.ice
<ompaul> tuxic1,  not a hope, you were just removed from another place what do you expect the same latitude in a busy support channel, it would never function if there was not a much heavier line taken in there
<ompaul> tuxic1, well - you had !botabuse
<ompaul> you had been informed to /msg the bot
<ompaul> so you don't get any latitude
<PriceChild> tuxic1, You were given *multiple* warnings that your behaviour was not accepted. You were suggested to msg the bot in private.
<ompaul> on that
<tuxic1> but its the -offtopic forum
<PriceChild> tuxic1, you were *NOT* banned from the forums. I have given you a 1 point infraction which long expired ago. It requires 15 to ban you.
<ompaul> tuxic1, we don't mind people joining the community, but they do so on its terms, not abusing or trolling
<tuxic1> **irc client srry
<ompaul> others is a good way to behave in this situation
<ompaul> Cpudan80, is there anything else we can help with?
<Cpudan80> Not at the moment
<ompaul> tuxic1, you said you read the guidelines and the CoC
<tuxic1> yes......
<LjL> PriceChild: hey, i think we should adopt that point system too.
<ompaul> tuxic1, do you think that your behaviour was suitable in the light of that
<LjL> wait, that was a broken part of my brain speaking... i DON'T think so.
<ompaul> LjL, what 1 point
<ompaul> bye
<tuxic1> not really no
<PriceChild> LjL, hehe... we obviously give more for more serious things.. 10 points puts them on moderation. We can also stop them expiring etc.
<LjL> PriceChild: well i'd be fine with 1 point each kick and 10 points a ban, i'd just have to kick 10 time. which is fun.
<ompaul> tuxic1, ok so what kind of a commitment can we expect from you in relation to not annoying other users?
<tuxic1> i wont annymore
<ompaul> tuxic1, a piece of advice, if you are asked to cool it, or not do something don't do it
<PriceChild> tuxic1, still think ompaul was wrong to ban you?
<tuxic1> from one chat no, from both, yes
<PriceChild> even though you seemed to be doing the same thing in both?
<tuxic1> but still
<tuxic1> had i commited the same act 3 times in one chat?
<ompaul> tuxic1, regard all #ubuntu space as being the one channel
<ompaul> tuxic1, now answer the question again in light of this
<tuxic1> ok one more unrelated question. why cant a user open up a #ubuntu channel if its empty such as #ubuntu-bob
<PriceChild> tuxic1, do you think we should have waited for the 3rd time in the second channel if you'd already done it once?
<ikonia> Tm_T: can you give him a prod please.
<tuxic1> or #ubuntu-help
<tuxic1> a prod?
<ikonia> Tm_T: any change of a ban on that
<ompaul> tuxic1, freenode rules - #ubuntu-* is owned by the people who own #ubuntu
<ikonia> < FLUxXxX> f*you.
<ikonia>  FLUxXxX [n=root@89.136.171.229] has left #ubuntu []
<Tm_T> caaaaaaaaaaant
<Tm_T> blast
<ikonia> Tm_T: I see your well ahead of me, thanks
<tuxic1> ok so if i owned #bob anything #bob-* is also mine?
<LjL> no
<ikonia> heads on on roy back
<Tm_T> ikonia: yu, but I can't do any bans in there :(
<PriceChild> tuxic1, please go to freenode and read about groups
<LjL> tuxic1: i refer you to www.freenode.net
<tuxic1> ok back on topic
<ompaul> PriceChild, you have a sense of humour, I'll give you that ;-)
<ompaul> PriceChild, vis your last removal :)
<ikonia> ompaul: PriceChild  heads up
<ikonia> oooh your there
<ompaul> ikonia,
<ikonia> never mind
<ompaul> k
<PriceChild> tuxic1, ok well I've gone over the logs and I believe that all kicks and both bans were warranted. I suggest you read the guidelines until you realise what you did wrong.
<tuxic1> i realize what ive done wrong
<PriceChild> But until now you have been debating it.
<PriceChild> The bans will not be lifted at this time.
<tuxic1> if were talking about all #ubuntu-* eing one big chat then he had full right to ban me.
<tuxic1> **being
<PriceChild> you still don't realise what you've done wrong...
<tuxic1> i do ive violated bot abuse and gotten a bad attitude on the -offtopic forum
<LjL> which is a channel
<Tm_T> channel, not forum :)
<PriceChild> tuxic1, and so you've been banned.
<tuxic1> srry
<tuxic1> channel
<tuxic1> **
<PriceChild> you then started the same in #ubuntu, and were banned
<Tm_T> someone ban randomtime!
<tuxic1> so anyone can say !botabuse and so it is true?
<Tm_T> tuxic1: no
<PriceChild> Tm_T, ?
<Tm_T> I can't ban
<Tm_T> in #ubuntu that ias
<Tm_T> is
<PriceChild> where?
<tuxic1> but i only did it twice in -ubuntuofftopic and once in ubuntu and got banned from both
<Jack_Sparrow> [12:48] <Randomtime> try rm - rf /    in ubuntu
<PriceChild> thanks
<Tm_T> sorry I'm bit off here
<ikonia> the boys are on it
<ikonia> panic not
<ompaul> PriceChild, I am letting noor back
<Tm_T> also quite gone ->
<ompaul> had a chat with him
<ompaul> hands where held very high
<PriceChild> ompaul, ok
<PriceChild> tuxic1, so, is there anything else I can help you with?
<tuxic1> not really
<PriceChild> Come back in a week or so and we can talk about it again
<ompaul> tuxic1, if there is nothing else, please read the topic for this channel, the command /topic will make it visible to you
<ikonia> heads up, I think I've got an old troll baiting me under a different nick
<ikonia> EgonStork
<ikonia> a guy under another nick was trying to bait me and saying I was calling all users idiots because I didn't advise them to build custom kernels
<LjL> ompaul: and you are banned
<LjL> ban evading
<ompaul> LjL, ?
<LjL> naudiz/egonstork
<ompaul> ya
<ompaul> well that is known but we action what we action
<LjL> banned as naudiz!*@*!#ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> yes, that was him
<PriceChild> LjL, that guy isn't trying to speak a language
<PriceChild> naudiz rings a bell
<ikonia> he was making thing up that I didn't say
<ikonia> eg: posting "<ikonia> all users are idiots, and dick heads"
<PriceChild> ikonia, hmmmmm I don't know who believe...
<ikonia> to make it look like I said things
<LjL> PriceChild, i think he is. russian with KOI-8 encoding methinks
<PriceChild> that logs is pretty convincing
<ikonia> PriceChild: ????
<ikonia> PriceChild: are you serious ?
<PriceChild> ikonia, no :)
<ikonia> thank god
<ikonia> </phew>
<ikonia> ahhh so you have seen the logs of the old conversation
<ikonia> ok, cool
<ikonia> nasty bit of work
<ompaul> ikonia, if you see someone doing that kind of approach give a yell in here
<PriceChild> I haven't seen logs :)
<ikonia> ompaul: hence the yell "heads up - I've got a troll baiting me"
<ikonia> ;)
<ompaul> btw there is another classic troll - I want support for breezy - you telling me I can't have it
<ikonia> PriceChild: ahh, in that case "thank you"
<PriceChild> LjL, i was gonna just remove to disappoint him
<LjL> heh
<PriceChild> Hey Elidix, how can I help?
<Elidix> I wanted to take a look around only, thanks anyways :)
<PriceChild> Elidix, how did you find this channel?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: I told someone to come here to get a cloak, she saw it :)
<PriceChild> jpatrick, who needs a cloak?
<PriceChild> and thanks :)
<jpatrick> PriceChild: rouzic, but he has yet to /join
<PriceChild> LjL, wanna set irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com as the contact address for ubuntu-irc-council on launchpad?
<PriceChild> oh wait i can do it
<PriceChild> oh wait, no need to change that one
<ompaul> PriceChild, ping
<PriceChild> ompaul, pong
<ompaul> pm
<ompaul> he has pinged me
<DrDerek> -_- comeback LjL...
<LjL> say what?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-29
<Flannel> Pici: Heap
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Phillip)
<stdin> jussi01: fix your script :)
<Flannel> stdin: He's just thinking of the imaginary money he's going to make
<jussi01> stdin: yeah. I noticed, I was testing the other day
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: good job ninja-ing him like that, now he's babbling on to me... sneaky.
<Jack_Sparrow> same here in pm
<Jack_Sparrow> I saw that one comming and had typed the ban before he rejoined
<Flannel> Ah,  I thought you successfully got out of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> I picked you up a Penguin coffee mug this am..
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: me?  you shouldn't have.  Buying presents for random internet aquaintances is an expensive prospect, at that.
<Flannel> On the other hand.  Yay mugs!
<Flannel> nickrud: You can get v1.5 though ;) http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp
<nickrud> Flannel, not that I care, just a gentle hint to our user ;)
<Flannel> heck, they even have packages for woody and sarge
<bazhang> hehe
 * genii puts on a fresh pot of coffee
<Pici> A bit too late here for caffeine 
<genii> Pici: I'll prepare you a hot chocolate or so then, as you like ... 
<Pici> Actually heading to sleep, will return in some hours
<genii> Ah, sleep well then
<tritium> Flannel: did you mean to get italk, or ik?
<elkbuntu> Lets see what is on the menu tonight... One medium-rare elkbuntu.
<Flannel> tritium: italk
<tritium> ok
<Flannel> tritium: racial slur in 1337
<tritium> Yeah, I see it now.  Good call.
<Flannel> tritium: a forward here might be more useful
<tritium> Flannel: not necessary after the /query with him
<Flannel> Ah
<tritium> It was ik
<Flannel> yeah, I know
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !no u is <reply>Unless you're Dutch, Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !no u is <reply>Unless you're Dutch, Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<nickrud>  spelling nazis
 * elkbuntu twitches and glares at nickrud
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !ekiga is <reply> Ekiga is a SIP client, which is included in Ubuntu. It's a !free alternative to programs such as Skype. Ekiga requires you to register with a SIP service, such as ekiga.net. For more info, please see http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Documentation
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !ekiga is <reply> Ekiga is a SIP client, which is included in Ubuntu. It's a !free alternative to programs such as Skype. Ekiga requires you to register with a SIP service, such as ekiga.net. For more info, please see http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Documentation
<Flannel> mmm, someone needs to kick ubot3 out of -ot again
<ubottu> In ubottu, nickrud said:  !ekiga is <reply> Ekiga is a SIP client, which is included in Ubuntu. It's a !free alternative to programs such as Skype. Ekiga requires you to register with a SIP service, such as ekiga.net. For more info, please see http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Documentation
<Flannel> tritium: removal should work
<tritium> next time, I guess
<Flannel> eh?
<Flannel> he's back ;)
<tritium> I'll try a remove, then.
<tritium> And, I've quickly had my fill of that channel.
<Flannel> heh
<nickrud> any bot masters available, ljl?
<Mez> nickrud: sup?
<ubottu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu (StickManBob)
<jussi01> sorted.
<ubottu> StickManBob called the ops in #kubuntu (me)
<ubottu> StickManBob called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> StickManBob called the ops in #edubuntu ()
<gnomefreak> hes getting on my nerve
<gnomefreak> s
<jussi01> why, I ask, oh why?
<gnomefreak> i dont have ops in edubuntu
<ubottu> StickManBob called the ops in #edubuntu (Gay)
<jussi01> me either
<ubottu> StickManBob called the ops in #edubuntu ()
<ubottu> StickManBob called the ops in #edubuntu ()
<gnomefreak> jussi01: is there a !council trigger?
<jussi01> hopefully he gets booted for flooding
<jussi01> gnomefreak: no
<jussi01> gnomefreak: besides, Im on it...
 * gnomefreak thinks it might be a good idea
<gnomefreak> i know but they should have ops in all Ubuntu channels
<gnomefreak> *ubuntu even
<jussi01> he got bored and left I think
<gnomefreak> there some he didnt hit so i think he doesnt know all our channels but if he keeps it up maybe ping staff to handle it
<gnomefreak> or hes a bot
<jussi01> Im on it ;)
<gnomefreak> thanks
<dinar> hello
<dinar> unban me please to #ubuntu
<ikonia> dinar: one moment please
<ikonia>  dinar why where you banned
<dinar> maybe because i tested irc clients and wrote random things
<ikonia> what nickname where you using when you where banned ?
<ikonia> I'll rephrase there
<ikonia> thatr
<ikonia> that even
<dinar> i was in windows in virtualbox
<dinar> may be qdinar
<ikonia> you where using the nickname qdinar yes/no ?
<ikonia> ok, yes
<dinar> yes
<ikonia> so why where you saying random things
<dinar> i installed many wndows irc clients and tested and tested with different channels
<dinar> and said
<dinar> that i am testing irc client
<dinar> may be that was disliked
<dinar> may be i said
<ikonia> ok, so if I remove the ban do you agree not to do any more testing in #ubuntu channels
<dinar> i said that in some channels
<dinar> ok
<ikonia> testing in a channel is disruptive for people reading it
<ikonia> jack_sparrow  is not arround at the moment, but from what I've read i'm happy to unban on the condition that you read the topic of an ubuntu channel (/topic) is the command and abide by the rules
<ikonia> is that agreed ?
<dinar> ok
<dinar> i do not understand very well
<ikonia> ok, I've removed tha ban, you can leave this channel and join #ubuntu
<dinar> ok
<ikonia> dinar: you do not understand what very well ?
<dinar> this: ".. is the command and abide .."
<ikonia> dinar: ok, I'll be clear
<dinar> but i understand simple english
<ikonia> dinar: when you join a channel if you type "/topic" without the " marks you will get told what the channel topic / rules are
<dinar> ok
<dinar> i see them on joining also i think
<ikonia> thats right
<dinar> thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> hello ?
 * Pici gives up
<ikonia> Pici: what's up
<Pici> ikonia: Just onetinsoldier in -ot
<ikonia> ughhh he's a pain in #u at times
<Pici> Walking a user through compiling something from source when its not needed. And the source's build method is a bit questionable.
<ikonia> yes, thats the pain he in in #ubuntu too
<ikonia> mostly he doesn't know what he's saying too
<bazhang> some weird questions from gizmo
<bazhang> he claims to be a new user, then says he is using a different shell
 * jussi01 waves
 * Pici desks
<bazhang> \o
<bazhang> new sheriff in town in -ot :)
 * jussi01 chomps on Pici
<ubottu> macd_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Paddy_EIRE called the ops in #ubuntu (johnnyrotten)
<jpds> Now he's in #freenode.
<bazhang> that topic does kind of stink.
<bazhang> ikonia, he did not know the harm; he is from -ru and trying to set up a ubutto clone there
<bazhang> ubottu erg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about erg
<bazhang> :/
<Pici> :p
<ikonia> bazhang: the constant nick changing worried me a little
<bazhang> ikonia, right, and I told him to quit the channel
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> I thought he just logged out
<bazhang> well I was going to kick him if ignored me in PM :)
<Pici> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic orgthingy 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-30
<zsquareplusc> we don't have any floodbots as ops in #ubuntu. on purpose?
<Pici> zsquareplusc: We're looking into it.
<ubottu> batman76 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> batman76 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<batman76> ubuntu sucks
<batman76> efnet is god
<ubottu> batman76 called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<batman76> hahaha
<Pici> Thanks.
<elkbuntu> haha
<elkbuntu> let me guess, he hit more than just our channels...
<Pici> Either that or someone is lurking...
<elkbuntu> Pici, i think you'll find the lack of op'd floodbots is split related btw
<elkbuntu> i could be wrong though
<Pici> elkbuntu: Indeed. I re-opped the one that was affected, no one has flood since though.
<elkbuntu> s/is/was/
<elkbuntu> zsquareplusc, as you can see above, we often get hit by trolls and so forth. It's one of the reasons we keep this channel free from regular users idling here. less attention for them, and easier for us to spot a lurking pain. You're able to return if you have another issue, but we request you /part now, thanks :)
<elkbuntu> btw, the users seem to love the floodbots as much as we do. someone piped up in -irc at the same time
<Flannel> ubottu: give nbeebo coc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give nbeebo coc
<Flannel> oops
<Flannel> ubottu: tell nbeebo about coc
<elkbuntu> an interesting thought though. users pretty much no longer bother calling the !paste factoid on flooders. maybe we should investigate a bad words list and maybe it'll train them to not jump on people with !ohmy
<Flannel> I can't imagine thats the best course of action
<Flannel> also, all of the possible permutations, etc.
<nalioth> etc
<elkbuntu> best course is something other than someone saying 'shit' and having 10 people !ohmy
<Flannel> ubottu already has repeat factoid control
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elkbuntu> Flannel, that doesnt stop 10 lines of <person1> !ohmy <person2> !ohmy <person3> !ohmy
<Flannel> elkbuntu: And I don't think ubottu automatically saying it will either.
<Flannel> Since the people doing the parroting are likely not paying attention
<elkbuntu> Flannel, people used to do that for !paste. they dont anymore because floodbot does it
<Flannel> I still think there are better ways to solving the issue.  Technical issues to social problems generally don't work.
<nalioth> i think word censoring is a whole different kettle of fish than flood control
<elkbuntu> Flannel, lynchmobs are not a good solution to social problems either. that's what we have currently
<Flannel> I hardly think an occassional factoid burst (with only one, maybe two replies) is a lynch mob.  Or a large problem, to be honest.
<Flannel> two would be an !ohmy and a !ohmy | person
<elkbuntu> Flannel, the person on the receiving end often goes defensive, panics, or outright gives up on the channel.
<Flannel> elkbuntu: And a bot reprimanding the person would go over better how?
<elkbuntu> also, the initial flood still gets a trickle of !ohmy a few mins later
<Flannel> Thats a separate issue, and one we can work on by messaging the people who are tardy about paying attention.
<Flannel> Those same people wouldn't likely notice that ubottu automatically replied
<elkbuntu> Flannel, those same people would soon learn how it works. there's very very very few stray !paste calls these days
<elkbuntu> !paste used to be how !ohmy currently still is
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elkbuntu> dont worry ubottu, we know you're not.
<Flannel> I still think its a horrible idea.  It'll cause way more trouble than its worth.  And you'll still get people who reply, because there will always be things that arent automatically responded to.
<Flannel> Heck, trouble makers will make a point about figuring out which ones *arent* responded to, etc.
<elkbuntu> and as they find them, we add them to the list
<Flannel> "How do we stop people from getting pounced on" has better solutions than "write it into the bot"
<elkbuntu> right, then by all means, solve it in another way. it was 'just a thought'
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> an interesting thought though  <-- that's how i started this discussion off...
<nalioth> thoughts are good
 * nickrud avoids thinking where possible, it avoids getting pounced
<elkbuntu> nickrud, in the case of offtopicers, they take that to a stupid extreme
<imhacker> hi
<Flannel> Hi imhacker, how can we help you?
<elkbuntu> imhacker, this isnt a chat or support channel. is there something you need to say about our other channels?
<Flannel> Do we have a serbian channel? (sr)
<Flannel> oh, -rs? interesting
<Flannel> I see.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, it's a republic iirc
<Flannel> sr is the language code, rs is serbia country code.
<elkbuntu> yes, well language is very rarely soverign or republic ;)
<elkbuntu> british english is, depending who you ask :P
<elkbuntu> (soverign that is)
<jussio1> hehe
<elkbuntu> since it's "the queens english"
<bazhang> king_, how may we help you
<king_> I have been banned from the #ubuntu channel. I think my nick has been banned. When I logged into freenode right now I got a message about last failed login attempt from a user called king@different_ip. He was obviously not me. Maybe he abused the channel and I got banned.
<king_> bazhang, thank for asking ^
<king_> I could give you the exact details proving that I was not the user that was intended to be banned. But I don't think freenode's servers will send me those details again if I re-login. If someone knows how to get query the free-node server for last failed login please tell me.
<king> Can some op help me?
<king> Hello?
<bazhang> king, when were you last on #ubuntu
<king> I fail to recall. Possibly a long time ago. We could search the logs to see that, couldn't we? Are they indexed?
<king> Can someone give me speedier responses please?
<king> LjL, Could you please look into the issue?
<bazhang> king someone logged in using your cloak? do you recall if you were ever removed/muted in the channel?
<king> I do not think someone logged in using my cloak. As for that they would need to put in my password which I don't think anyone guessed. I got info saying king@different_ip. failed to login last time. As it displayed an ip I am assuming he didn't have my cloak.
<king> bazhang, I was once kicked out of the channel. Nothing more.
<bazhang> king, dont see any record of outstanding bans on you here
<king> bazhang, Look at this, I got the info, this could be the impostor that got me banned.
<king> 1 failed login since Dec 29 20:09:03 2008.
<king> -NickServ- Last failed attempt from: king!n=king@asy160.as243.sol.superonline.com on Dec 30 10:19:34 2008.
<king> That ip is not mine. I think it looks like foreign country.
<king> bazhang, * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)
<king> Can someone address this issue speedily, PLEASE?
<bazhang> um this is being looked into
<bazhang> dont know why you would say otherwise
<king> bazhang, I didn't know there was some back end work to do. Sorry.
<king> bazhang, People are saying my nick is not banned at #ubuntu. Does that mean my IP is banned?! I am behind a huge NAT server, serving 1000 machines.
<jpds> king: Hmm, I can't seem to find a ban for "king" on the bantracker.
<bazhang> king, I told you earlier there is no indication of any ban on you
<freerunner> It seems they banned my IP? It is going to be DAMN difficult to disprove this.
<freerunner> bazhang, I get Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned), even with this nick. Does it mean that my IP is banned?
<freerunner> bazhang, What else could it be?
<bazhang> freerunner, what nick were you using when you were kicked that time
<freerunner> bazhang, king. That was a casual kick. I could get right in.
<bazhang> freerunner, you mind identifying to services?
<jpds> freerunner: Hmm, I can't find anything on the banlist that would block you.
<freerunner> bazhang, [12:00:43] Ban listing for #ubuntu: *!*@59.95.248.19 (set by LjL!n=ljl@ubuntu/member/ljl on Thu 11. Dec 15:20:23 2008)
<freerunner> This is the ban!
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> freerunner, need to talk to LjL then
<freerunner> bazhang, Thanks to james I could find that ban.
<freerunner> LjL, Heloooo?
<freerunner> bazhang, When would he wake up?
<jpds> king: Hmm, appartently there was a person by the name of 'qstnn' trolling in #ubuntu-offtopic, so he got banned there and in #ubuntu.
<king> jpds, Is qstnn nick registered? Can I prove it was not me? How can anyone ban the IP of an unregistered user, especially this being a HUGE NAT.
<bazhang> king, LjL is not around right now. come back in a couple of hours and check if he is.
<bazhang> king, in the meantime please part this channel as idling is not permitted.
<king> bazhang, If you are around would you please refer the issue to him? I may not be at the computer.
<bazhang> king, yes of course.
<king> bazhang, Thank you.
<bazhang> king, please /part as indicated in the channel /topic
<bazhang> * [Suferr1ngLinUX] (n=www@122.162.157.141): www  giving a greeter on entry to #ubuntu
<Gary> confirmed
 * PriceChild sends a pm
<Gary> it's a very nice on join spam though (at least)
<jpds> Gary: hehe.
<bazhang> oddly enough when I try to kick it, I get 'suffer1ngLinUX not found
<bazhang> -Suferr1ngLinUX- Hi bazhang , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be friendly and nice to all ubuntu Lovers
<genii> Holy crap. Got back and there are dozens of PMs from what seems random users. Was there some kind of bot attack?
<bazhang> just the greeter above genii 
<PriceChild> genii: who?
<genii> bazhang: OK
<genii> PriceChild: I've started deleting them already alphabetically, but LOTS
<PriceChild> genii: PM a couple?
<genii> PriceChild: Hangon, I'll screen-capture and give the urls (will be likely 3 screens)
<bazhang> nifty
<bazhang> did not see the bot killed but it is gone.
<bazhang> LjL, you around?
<nickrud> Suferr1ngLinUX has also been UndergroundZer0; he's highly interested in bots
<bazhang> nice catch
<nickrud> had a nice conversation with him in pm last night :(
<bazhang> :/
<nickrud> the dialog window is still open, that's how I caught the name change
<bazhang> sweet
<genii> PriceChild: Client issue confirmed with Quassel devs
<PriceChild> cool beans
 * genii makes more coffee and goes back to deleting another few dozen randomly opened queries
 * nickrud thinks genii should cut back on the caffeine :)
<genii> PriceChild: Did a git pull and build, jussi01_ also restarted core. Hopefully this will remedy the situation
<jussio1> it was a silly mistake by one of the devs... should never have happened
<PriceChild> what was it?
<jussio1> why do you ask?
<jussio1> (it was egs)
<PriceChild> just random
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (mirelahajric)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Dan said: but there is a tarball?
<WastePotato> Guys?
<WastePotato> Can anyone speak Spanish? It's about #ubuntu.
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (ldiamond keeps repeating)
<WastePotato> Anyone here? 
<bazhang> WastePotato, what s up
<WastePotato> I joined a Spanish channel and they were said something about /version ing the whole of #ubuntu.
<bazhang> WastePotato, the floodbots will get them, or Seveas will call ops most likely; thanks for the heads-up :)
<WastePotato> I'll pastebin  a log. I don't know Spanish so I don't know what they meant.
<WastePotato> k.
<WastePotato> Bye
<bazhang> sev is a bit trigger happy on that op button
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (MrHankey spamming)
 * genii sips
<bazhang> who else calls that on repeat :/
<bazhang> * [FloodBot0] (n=chatzill@193.120.116.183): New Now Know How <--it is alive
 * genii slides bazhang more coffee
<bazhang> genii, thanks! just needing a refill :)
<genii> Yes, I see you buzzing around like mad in #u
<bazhang> mr_fat in -ot seems to be trolling
<bazhang> oh he quit
<tangentcollision> hello
<tangentcollision> I would like to know why I was banned
<bazhang> how may we help you
<tangentcollision> I don't remember ever being banned
<bazhang> what nickname and who banned you
<tangentcollision> no clue
<genii> @btlogin
<tangentcollision> this is the nickname I always use here
<genii> As far as I can tell you're not banned but redirected because your whois for instance shows "tangentcollision is tangentcollision!n=tangentc@c-24-99-81-215.hsd1.ga.comcast.net (FUCKOFFWHOAREYOU)"
<bazhang> whoa
<bazhang> that would do it
<jpds> irssi users might like the autorealname.pl script, it puts the real name of the user in /join's
<bazhang> sweet
<bazhang> just need to wean myself off xchat first
<bazhang> tangentcollision, you need to change that last part.
<bazhang> tangentcollision, please dont idle in here as per the channel /topic
<tangentcollision> sorry
<tangentcollision> I'm off anyways
<tangentcollision> for now at least, I'll get it changed
 * genii thinks about the server that fell off the edge of the internet
<nalioth> genii: not the internet, the discwo^H^H^H^H^H^Hinternet
<genii> nalioth: Heh, yes. Looks like christel's backspace key is not mapped or so
<christel> nah, i manually typed that :P
<king> bazhang, thanks for getting my issue solved. 
<genii> I'm /away , /back from home in a bit
<jpds> howa spamming dev channels.
<jpds> 22:37:44 < ~howa> rate my new site !! http://www.hardstylersunited.dk/
<jpds> -motu and -devel for now.
<Slart> can someone have a chat with zelda and  frijolie in #ubuntu, please
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-31
<nalioth> Slart: you can catalyze as well as anyone elsecan :)
<Slart> doh.. and I was hoping I wouldn't have to.. much easier to hand it off to someone else =)
<Flannel> I'm halfway done
<Flannel> well, if one could ever be done ;)
<Slart> hehe.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> genii, I bought you a new coffee mug..  With a penguin on it
<ferret_0567> Why was Firky banned from #ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<nickrud_> ferret_0567, if firky wants to know that, he should ask himself. May be no one elses business ;)
<ferret_0567> nickrud_: well, then I guess he doesn't want to know, because he's not coming in here
<Jack_Sparrow> ferret_0567, We also need to know what his ip was/is
<nickrud_> ferret_0567, no one bites
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, I seem to think it was one of mine..  A real potty mouth if I remember
<nickrud_> ah, one of those. I hate embarrassing those guys in front of others
<Firky> Hello
<Firky> Can i be  un-banned from #ubuntu please ?
<Flannel> Firky: Do you know why you were banned?
<Firky> yes
<Firky> I have a friend here 
<Firky> who asked for a bukkit
<Firky> and they didnt like it 
<Firky> so they banned
<Firky> but i just need to ask question about sound not working with ubuntu
<Firky> ?
<Flannel> Firky: the truth is generally easier than lying about it
<Firky> well, yeah OK. I acted like an idiot in there previously and now I'm wishing I hadn't as I'm having some issues i'd really like some help with, 
<Flannel> Can I get you to read over the following two documents, and agree to try and follow them? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, HE was very disruptive.. the walrus guy
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: I know, I was there
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Flannel> What on earth is going on in -ot?
<Flannel> I *know* some of those guys have seen girls before, yet their current behavior says otherwise.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, He is sending me rude pm's
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Who?
<Firky> I have read and understood both documents. As a result you can be assure no such troubel wil occure agian
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, 
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: right now?
<Firky> What???
<Firky> no
<Firky> i  do not communicate via private messaging
<Jack_Sparrow> Firky, <Firky> You are not, at present, helping the matter
<Jack_Sparrow> <Jack_Sparrow> Neither are you .. keep it in ops..
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> shut it
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> im trying to get unbanned ytou moron
<Jack_Sparrow> Leave the ban in place
<Firky> wtf
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> You are not, at present, helping the matter
<Jack_Sparrow> <Jack_Sparrow> Neither are you .. keep it in ops..
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> shut it
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> im trying to get unbanned ytou moron
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> you cant post PRIVATE messages
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> in a PUBLIC chat room
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> its illegal
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky>  i will have you jailed for this
<Flannel> Firky: Again, lying about something isn't the best way to get unbanned.  He wasn't telling me anything I didn't already know about you, since we keep logs.
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> its a privacy breech
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> how would you feel of your PRIVATE phone conversations been posting all over the internet/
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> now apologise 
<Jack_Sparrow> <Firky> and tell everyone what you posted was a lie
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: You can stop, honest ;)
<Flannel> Firky: I suggest you take a break, perhaps re-read those documents tomorrow or something; perhaps you'll have a better understanding of what they mean.
<Flannel> We fully acknowledge that people make mistakes, which is why I was going to believe that you recognize it as a mistake and unban you.  However your behavior today has shown me that you're not actually ready to rejoin our channel.
<Firky> Very well, you're terms do appear reasonable under the circumstances, 
<Flannel> What an odd cookie.
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed..
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the paste, but he would not stop in pm
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI, I bought yuo a penguin coffee mug
<Flannel> You mentioned that the other day.  I'm flattered, an looking forward to drinking out of the head of a mascot.
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll let you know when I am heading north for something
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<Flannel> On another note, -offtopic needs someone to keep an eye on it.
<Flannel> I'm off to upgrade from Dapper to Hardy.  Hopefully I'll be back soon enough.
<Flannel> bazhang_: you've got an underscore
<bazhang> flannel thanks
<bazhang> oops
<nickrud> the people with ops in -ot can keep it
<bazhang> haha
<nickrud> I've been urging the council to give ops to you bazhang :)
<bazhang> nickrud, that would a permanent +m a la Myrrti :)
<bazhang> err mean
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu (Angelina24-Cam is "onjoin spamming")
<Flannel> PriceChild: He was k-lined
<nickrud> hm, watching you and myrtii go at it is a good enough reason for it, bazhang 
<PriceChild> So they were.
<PriceChild> myrtti and bazhang have been what?!
<bazhang> Flannel, you're back!
<bazhang> thought my underscore made you quit
<Flannel> I am!
<Flannel> I'm on Hardy now!
<Flannel> How long was I gone?
<bazhang> PriceChild, what!
<nalioth> bazhang: your ban is no longer necessary
<nalioth> it was part of a pR0n spam ring
<bazhang> when myrtti goes all +m and talks about fluffy pink unicorns in -ot it is pretty funny
<bazhang> nalioth, okay will remove
<PriceChild> Someone gave me a 10 day trial of WoW. So, I'm off! Its been good knowing you, see you around sometime!
<bazhang> haha
<Flannel> ubottu: tell terli about conduct
<ubottu> In ubottu, terli said: !terlmann is god
<ubottu> In ubottu, terli said: !terlmann is a poopy-head
<ubottu> In ubottu, terli said: !no, terli is a poopyhead
<Flannel> He's certainly walking the line in -ot, if anyone cares to glance in
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (Angelina24-Cam on-join spam)
<Flannel> already klined
<nalioth> ubottu tell terli about botabuse
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu (Angelina24-Cam is back)
<nickrud> what's with this angelina24?
<stdin> on-join spam I think
<nickrud> yeah, but it keeps coming back. 
<stdin> judging by all the staff /cycle'ing
<stdin> it keeps getting k-lined and coming back
<stdin> [05:22]* Angelina24-Cam has quit (K-lined)
<nickrud> wouldn't a name ban work, since it's the same name?
 * nickrud is irc deficient
<stdin> probably
<nickrud> PriceChild, are they being caught automatically now?
<PriceChild> nickrud: However its done, we're doing our best to deal with them.
<nickrud> PriceChild, so then I can ignore any ref's to angelina for now?
<PriceChild> nickrud: any ref's?
<nickrud> op calls I mean. And I can see from scrollback that you all have been struggling with these .... for a while
<PriceChild> Probably best not to ignore op calls if you have the time.
<nickrud> do I ban them? ban by name? ban, then unban? or, ban and let you all unban later?
<PriceChild> I guess it can't hurt #ubuntu to ban the nick.
<nickrud> done
<nickrud> um, I gott research that, like I've always said I'm irc illiterate and survive by seveas's work. If someone does it by memory, please do
<Flannel> its %Angelina24-Cam!*@*  right?
<nickrud> hm, did it without the %
<PriceChild> % mutes
<PriceChild> That isn't very helpful in this situation, seen as they join and don't say anything in the channel.
<PriceChild> without the % means they can't join the channel, don't see the users joining and don't spam
<nickrud> gotta read the ubuntu women irc stuff, that's where I found by cheat code 
<nickrud> *my
<Flannel> Ah.
<nickrud> login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> btlogin
<nickrud> @btlogin
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu (MelonBot)
<stdin> nickrud: #ubuntu n=Watermel pD95DE8D4.dip.t-dialin.net irc.freenode.net waterme H :0 Watermelon Storm
<waterme> Sigh.
<waterme> I can't change my nick.
<elkbuntu> waterme, why was that bot in #ubuntu?
 * waterme shrugs.
 * nickrud watches
<waterme> Well, I've sent it there.
<waterme> But it's not evil.
<waterme> I can send you the source code if you want.
<waterme> C++, using PTypes library.
<stdin> that's not the point
<waterme> I know.
<elkbuntu> i think it is quite evil to have auto-greet on a 1200 person channel that averages a join every 15 seconds
<waterme> They aren't allowed, rightß
<nickrud> waterme, do you realize how much that would spam that channel?
<waterme> *?
<stdin> the question is "why" not "what"
<waterme> I probably need to go soon, anyways.
<waterme> Sorry.
<elkbuntu> please keep your bots out of #ubuntu channels.
<waterme> Can you recommend me a channel where I can try them?
<stdin> you should always ask the channel ops if you can bring a bot in to their channel, regardless of ubuntu channel policy
<elkbuntu> there's a few bot channels. your client will have a channel search.
<WatermelonStorm> I needed to log in.
<WatermelonStorm> Better now.
<elkbuntu> since you're now aware to keep personal bots out of ubuntu channels, and do not seem to have any other issues or questions, we ask you to leave to keep this channel clear of idlers, so we know who to help.
<phix> ;hey
<phix> LjL: you in?
<ikonia> what's up phix 
<ikonia> phix: do you need help with something ?
<phix> hey
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> what's up
<phix> I want to congrats LjL for being an awesome op for 2008
<phix> as well as the rest of you
<phix> good job
<ikonia> ok, I'll pass that on
<phix> keep it up for '09
<ikonia> no problem, I'll pass that on
<phix> great
<ikonia> anything else ?
<phix> I am sure they can scroll up too :P but if not, repeat :)
<ikonia> ok
<phix> yes ikonia, there is.
<ikonia> what's up ?
<bazhang> phix, are you banned in #ubuntu ?
<phix> I don't wish to idle
<phix> bazhang: no, I just wanted to thank you guys / gurls for an awesome service
<ikonia> phix: as said, thank you and I'll pass that on
<ikonia> you said there was something else ?
<phix> ikonia: yes, I just want to keep the conversation going so I am not idleing :)
<phix> I like being in this channel
<ikonia> phix: well, there isn't a conversation to be had, so if you have nothing else you need from us, it would be great if you could leave
<phix> :(
<ikonia> ubuntu-offtopic is available for chatter
<phix> ok, I guess I will see you in #ubuntu then, of #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> thank you for the compliment
<phix> any time, keep it up, bye bye
<ikonia> bye
<elkbuntu> right, so this is the start of the emotional drunks?
<ikonia> ha ha
 * elkbuntu goes to get the flaksuit for when the aggressive drunks come out to play
<gnomefreak> is vote bot ourS?
<Flannel> Where?
<Flannel> is that in -bots?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: my pm
<Flannel> I see
<gnomefreak> VoteBot> A meeting is currently in progress in....
<bazhang> ##beginners-classroom  seems to do with ubuntuforums
<gnomefreak> can we get owner to not PM from bot
<bazhang> nhandler seems to be the owner
<gnomefreak> i saw that too but i dont know him
<gnomefreak> or her
<bazhang> nathan
<jussio1> nhandler is a Motu
<ubottu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu (TmTgr)
<ubottu> evowill called the ops in #ubuntu (EvorX)
<king> bazhang, The ban is still not lifted. I had connected from home yesterday and thought it was gone!
<king> LjL, Would you please lift the ban on my IP?
<jpds> king: L.jl is idle : 2 days 7 hours.
<jpds> He might have gone on holiday somewhere..
<king> jpds, Forcing me to go on a holiday as well!
<king> Can some OP temporarily lift the IP ban from this IP, so that I can talk on Ubuntu, and then finally settle the issue with Ljl when he comes?
<elkbuntu> at this point, i dont know what the ban is about, so until i have that information i cannot make such a judgement
<king>  I am behind a huge NAT 1000+ machines. And James a freenode staffer got this information that my IP is banned because a unregistered user called qstnn trolled the channel on ~15December.
<king> elkbuntu, ^
<elkbuntu> i cannot see your nat, because you are cloaked.
<elkbuntu> hence, i cannot check the validity of this.
<king> elkbuntu, Should I give you my IP in a PM?
<king> elkbuntu, But you can surely see the Ubuntu ban list near 15th december about a IP ban on a user called qstnn and find out my IP?
<elkbuntu> what is this large nat for? i really detest the thought of allowing a free-for-all for 1000+ potential trolls
<king> elkbuntu, educational institute.
<king> elkbuntu, I think I am exaggerating, lets say there are about ~700 machines.
<king> elkbuntu, The ban can always be re-imposed.
<elkbuntu> elkbuntu, on the second-busiest troll day of the year?
<elkbuntu> where the first is a shared tie of the two release days
<king> elkbuntu, My IP has been banned since real real long. Please take all the factors into consideration.
<elkbuntu> i am. your exaggeration and claiming the ip to be 'yours' makes it hard though
<elkbuntu> sounds like a convoluted version of 'my brother did it'
<elkbuntu> you havent even said what educational institute it is, or why you're using an educational institute's facilities at this time of the year
<elkbuntu> and judging by the ip, at this time of night.
<elkbuntu> seriously though, we can make exemptions, but we have to know where to report abuse to if it's such an extremely abusable system.
<elkbuntu> king, i'm trying to help you here, but you're not responding
<king> elkbuntu, Sorry, I was out, trying to get a GPS fix on my Openmoko Neo.
<king> elkbuntu, I don't think I will have to tell you about why I am here, what place this is, and why I am here at this time of the day!
<elkbuntu> king, and i dont have to lift that ban.
<king> elkbuntu, I know, if you said you were trying to help, you surely wouldn't have asked questions like what I am doing here at this time of the day!
<jpds> elkbuntu: The ban is on the BT as "qstnn".
<elkbuntu> jpds, i know what it's under
<elkbuntu> i am trying to help, but i'm not going to give out a free pass to a large number of machines undisclosed place that i cannot contact to report abuse.
<king> elkbuntu, Would you not lift the ban if I don't provide you details like what is the name of this place, why I am here at this time of the day!, etc?
<king> elkbuntu, Why breach my piracy. Let us work this out without any further abuse to me.
<Nafallo> privacy?
<king> Nafallo, <elkbuntu> you havent even said what educational institute it is, or why you're using an educational institute's facilities at this time of the year
<king> <elkbuntu> and judging by the ip, at this time of night.
<Nafallo> hmm. oki.
 * Nafallo shrugs and goes back to his own channels
<elkbuntu> king, all i want is the name of the institution so that i know who to approach if the 700-1000 computers you say i will be letting in, go crazy.
<elkbuntu> that does not identify you personally
<king> elkbuntu, May I PM you?
<elkbuntu> you may
<king> elkbuntu, here?
<ubottu> daskreech called the ops in #kubuntu-devel ()
<elkbuntu> king, the ban is lifted. behave.
<king> elkbuntu, Thank you.
<elkbuntu> it amazes me that 'a k-12 school in india' is personal information. i mean, there must be like so so few for the whole billion people there and all.
<elkbuntu> and he's not uttered a single word since he rejoined there...
<bazhang> eleos2 is sken?
<bazhang> * eleos2 (n=chatzill@athedsl-351153.home.otenet.gr) has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> k
<ikonia> hop-frog is jrib ?
<bazhang> really?
<ikonia> dunno, look at ident
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> and I just hit him for nickspam
<ikonia> maybe, maybe not
<bazhang> :/
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (brujo (temporary flood, please mute))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, topyli said: !apostrophe is To learn, please refer to http://www.angryflower.com/bobsqu.gif
<ubottu> gold-bug called the ops in #ubuntu (duffydack)
 * jpds looks at the SpongeBob.
<SpongeBob> silly boys
 * SpongeBob = Gary
<jpds> Je sais ça.
<Nafallo> nice comic
<jpds> Nafallo: XKCD?
<Nafallo> http://www.angryflower.com/bobsqu.gif
<PriceChild> Thought I'd mention it as I didn't publically yesterday. Got ubottu to ignore terli for 48 hours yesterday. I believe he's long gone now though.
<TiredWolf> happy 9002
<TiredWolf> be good to the ubuntu users from alpha centauri
<jpds> TiredWolf: Likewise!
 * jussi01 waves to TiredWolf
<TiredWolf> boom boom boom
<TiredWolf> cheap fireworks these year
<TiredWolf> jussi01: did you expect 2009 to like make mikem not slow?
<TiredWolf> that's really way to much to expect from a new year
<jussi01> TiredWolf: well I was...err... hoping... one is allowed rto hope, no?
<TiredWolf> jussi01: uhm, yes. for a couple of minutes that's acceptable, now stop though.
<jussi01> hehe
<TiredWolf> sponge gary!
<Flannel> GaryBob?
<Gary> rawr
<TiredWolf> Gary: don't rawr at me when i've drunk
<Gary> when i've drunk?  lol
<TiredWolf> Gary: no, when *i* have drunk
<Gary> hic
<TiredWolf> Gary: i, becomes you, when you're talking about me after i've talked about myself
<TiredWolf> it's how pronouns work
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-01
<Flannel> Howdy iShock, how can we help you?
<ubottu> mindrape called the ops in #ubuntu (iShock)
<iShock> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/97242/
<iShock> After he PMs me without asking.
<Flannel> Alright, thanks for the heads up.  In the future, just come here instead of pasting into the channel.
<iShock> Eh, new theme, things moving on me :<
<Flannel> No problem
<iShock> Rofl .. 19:07 -!- mindrape [n=mindrape@ip70-162-221-31.ph.ph.cox.net] has quit ["Flannel = nigger"]
<Tm_T> :-P
<Tm_T> Flannel: so, do you feel lick nigger? (I think some people doesn't feel it as an insult, nor should)
<Flannel> iShock: Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<Flannel> Tm_T: He's already banned.  I had a discussion with him earlier about some other stuff, etc.
<Tm_T> interesting
<iShock> Flannel: You could stop Gnea from being an ass and help me make my cheap webcam work. :(
<Tm_T> hi Martinp23 
<Tm_T> iShock: see topic (;
<iShock> :(
<Tm_T> iShock: oh, and happy thursday (:)
<iShock> Happy thursday? :P
<Tm_T> well, it's thursday here atleast
<iShock> UK nub?
<Tm_T> nub?
<iShock> :<
<Tm_T> UK no
<Tm_T> anyway ->
<iShock> ->?
<iShock> Martin is an op right?
<Flannel> iShock: Please don't idle here, thanks.
 * Mez is an op
<iShock> Flannel: I'm on my way out :<
<ardchoille> I think I see a possible problem
<ardchoille> either that or I'm crazy which has never been proven
<Tm_T> yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> Evening ardchoille 
<Jack_Sparrow> and Tm_T 
<ardchoille> Can non-opped users manipulate the J flag in #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> IIRC no
<ardchoille> [16:22:20]  mode/#ubuntu (-J) by FloodBot1
<ardchoille> [16:22:23]  mode/#ubuntu (+o FloodBot1) by ChanSer
<ardchoille> that looks like FloodBot1 did -J and *then* got opped
<Tm_T> ardchoille: ah, that's prolly your client tricking you
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<ardchoille> I didn't realize it since 3 seconds difference in timestamps
<PriceChild> I see that too.
<Tm_T> there can easily be even several minutes if you're lucky
<ardchoille> Just wanted to mention it in case it was a problem
<PriceChild> It was already opped the latest time it happenned.
<PriceChild> It was already opped both times.
<ardchoille> And then CS opped it again?
<PriceChild> The first +o is some time earlier.
<ardchoille> Weird
<PriceChild> 1230769226 0101T002026 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+o FloodBot1] by ChanServ
<TiredWolf> have you nothing better to do on new year's day than quibble about my bots' bugs?
<ardchoille> PriceChild: Are you sure you aren't missing a de-op?
<ardchoille> I can't imagine cs opping it twice
<ardchoille> But, I could be wrong
<PriceChild> ardchoille: I don't see a -o. Do you?
<ardchoille> PriceChild: I didn't look, mainly because I didn't think cs would do that. 
<ardchoille> Ok, sorry about quibbling, just wanted to report what I thought might be a problem. Thanks for listening.
<TiredWolf> *quibble quibble*
<Mez> happy new year fellow opers
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> happy new year to you also Mez
 * Gary hugz Mez 
<jussi01> heya Gary!
<jussi01> happy new year
<Gary> to you too, have a good one!
<nickspoon> Happy new year guys :)
<Gary> *snogs*
<jussi01> ok, thats it, happy new year to everyone! 
<jussi01> now I really should go to bed...
<TiredWolf> SPOON!
<TiredWolf> damn nickspoon, you look like someone who'll have a terrible year
<TiredWolf> i'm sorry
 * nickspoon snuggles TiredWolf
<nickspoon> Have a wonderful year :)
 * TiredWolf snuggles nickspoon
<TiredWolf> nickspoon: you weren't there for new year's first kick, i had to kick topyli instead :(
<nickspoon> :(
<nickspoon> Can I be second?
<TiredWolf> nickspoon: second is no fun
<nickspoon> Pwease?
<TiredWolf> nickspoon: you can be the one who gets kicked throughout the year
<nickspoon> I'm always that one.
<TiredWolf> nickspoon: well, new year carries some of old year's habits, that's undeniable.
<Gary> oh, I missed the kickings :'(
<TiredWolf> i think i'm still opped if no one deopped me so i guess even though mirc makes it annoying i can kick you after all
<TiredWolf> nickspoon something that's new in the new year though is that i'm going to go to bed before you tonight
<Gary> rawr
<jussi01> hrm, to be evil or not to be evil, that is the question
<nickspoon> TiredWolf: How odd.
<TiredWolf> Gary, i said stop rawring
<nickspoon> jussi01: Err on the side of evil.
<jussi01> lol
<TiredWolf> jussi01: ya evil
<nickspoon> TiredWolf: Rawr!
<Gary> TiredWolf: *RAWR*
<jussi01> meh, Im tired, no TiredWolf kicking today
<TiredWolf> jussi01: i'm tired too, i probably wouldn't find my way back
<jussi01> oh well that makes it fun then :P
<TiredWolf> Gary: ROOOOOOAAAAAARRRRRRRRGH
<Gary> I so read above as "nickspoon, .... I'm going to bed you before tonight"
<nickspoon> Oh I do hope so.
<jussi01> now then... bed time
<TiredWolf> Gary, and you were immediately scared that you'd be too late in the race?
<Gary> TiredWolf: I wanted pics :p
<TiredWolf> Gary: don't start calling the police just yet, the pics will have to wait
<TiredWolf> Gary: that means that you've upgraded from, uhm, snail to tortoise!
<TiredWolf> good night
<TiredWolf> happy 1999 namefork
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> What a great start to the year.
<Flannel> Weeeeee
<Flannel> Although for me, its still 2008.  So I can handle it and not have my new year ruined yet ;)
<Pici> ditto
<jpds> Flannel: Something tells me it won't last ;-)
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: It's in the wiki, it's supported ;)
<Flannel> Mind you, we wont be able to offer detailed support, since its unlikely anyone's done it, but...
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, Helping people remaster their own version of ubuntu isnt something we should deal with in the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> remasterer works well..
<Pici> Do the forums handle it?
<Flannel> We've done it forever.  Although as I said, the level of experience is low, so they are unlikely to get a high level of support.
<Jack_Sparrow> there are plenty of sources for people wishing to make their own distro
<Flannel> Its generally not a case of making their own distro, just tweaking something on the liveCD or whatnot.
<Pici> They're not going to find much help with it even if they do ask
<bazhang> uck is very simple to use
<bazhang> not much support needed with that one
<Flannel> Right, but we shouldn't scold them.  And we do have fairly thorough wiki pages about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<bazhang> no real hand-holding needed, just point and click
 * nickrud looks at the article in his browser window, looks at Jack_Sparrow, and starts looking for the camera
<Jack_Sparrow> What article
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickrud
<nickrud> the zune
<nickrud> bug
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought it was funny
<Jack_Sparrow> all the 30 gig's dying
<nickrud> oh it is, it is
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg resets the default. real handy for people that played around too hard
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed, but it would not do what the helper was hoping it would
<nickrud> I sometimes miss those questions, but not much. For some reason it works fine with my ati and nvidia cards, I always wonder about other problems
<nickrud> *others
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<nickrud> do you use kde?
<Jack_Sparrow> I used kde for years then went to gnome full time about 4 years ago
<nickrud> I'm giving it it's usual biannual chance. Pretty anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> I still have a kubuntu 6 cd here somewhere
<Flannel> Anyone with ops in -ot awake?
<Flannel> nevermind, he censured himself
<Flannel> Ok, yeah.
<Flannel> He could definately use a forward here, if anyone has a moment.
<nickrud> we need a trigger just for that channel. 
<nickrud> when was the last time anyone was added to that channel as an op?
<Flannel> No idea.
<Flannel> I think we added two not too long ago, but I also think all of the ops for that channel are in similar timezones.
<Flannel> And I haven't seen some of the regulars in a while, at that.
<Flannel> likely due to holidays, I imagine, but I don't know for sure.
<nickrud> most of the people on the list aren't around a lot anyway
<elkbuntu> Flannel, australian daytime is notoriously under'staffed'
<PriceChild> Suggest people! :D
 * elkbuntu nudges Flannel
<Flannel> What?
<nickrud> Flannel hangs out in there. I watch sometimes, I have this thing about slowing down for car wrecks. Reprehensible, but I can't help myself
<elkbuntu> yourself, dude. yourself.
<elkbuntu> nickrud, yeah, -ot is pure morbid curiosity
<Flannel> elkbuntu: I'm not suggesting myself, that's presumptuous.
<nickrud> Flannel, don't be shy. Would you accept?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i think we should just stick it to him anyway :)
<Flannel> I would
 * PriceChild notices flannel got the guy to leave the channel without +o
<nickrud> I think he just got tired of being ignored
<PriceChild> for 4 whole years infact :O
<PriceChild> Now that's good work.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, now's the time you return the favour to nickrud ;)
<Flannel> Haha.  That's true, nickrud does have a thing for slowing down for the multi-car pileup that is -offtopic.
<nickrud> -offtopic is in my autojoin list, but I nearly never actually talk there. I usually look when someone points out some good goop lying around though
<Flannel> nickrud: I'll buy you a years supply of sawdust.
<nickrud> as long as no one says I have to really watch, just be on call :)
<elkbuntu> just say something occasionally that's non-op related, or wobblywu will yell at you for only ever telling people off
<Flannel> Just wobble him occassionally
<elkbuntu> well, no, he'll ignore it anyway
<nickrud> hm. He would be in the right actually
<elkbuntu> nickrud, yeah, but he wasnt in the right when he said it to me
<nickrud> from my point of view
<nickrud> hahahahha
<nickrud> I have thick skin.
<elkbuntu> the skin thickness is not the issue.
<elkbuntu> the having your reputation urinated on is.
<nickrud> I'm also good at avoiding pissing contests. Took me a while, but I finally learned. You know, the old 'rope-a-dope'. Let them tire themselves out and look like fools.
<elkbuntu> i'm not talking pissing contests. i'm talking regulars telling newbies to ignore the ops
<nickrud> But I do agree in principle; an op should spend at least some time interacting with the people he's dealing with. Oh, that. Hammertime
<elkbuntu> nickrud, the -ot regulars want to be a law unto themselves. this usually ends up in talk suitible for ##politics
<nickrud> I don't care how long someone's been around, the coc still applies to them
<Flannel> Some of that has to do with ineffective opping practices in recent months
<elkbuntu> exactly. the current regulars think they should be exempt
<elkbuntu> well, not all, but the loud ones do
<Flannel> And other issues stem from the fact that there's currently a crop of -offtopicers who haven't ever set foot in #ubuntu
<Flannel> er, the other half of that issue.
<elkbuntu> yeah
 * Flannel speeks gudly.
<Flannel> However, I know there's also a core of regulars who want to make -ot a nice place again
<nickrud> Flannel, that was a perfectly constructed sentence, even if it was accidental :)
<Flannel> nickrud: The first few words were wrong, but yeah.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, yeah, but they're the nice kids who are willing to allow the idiots to have their say... and never get allowed to have *theirs*
<Flannel> Over... hmmm, summer I guess, there was some actual visibility, but its an uphill fight.  Certainly doable though.
<Flannel> Just going to have to be a concerted effort.  But I certainly think it's worth it.
<Flannel> A lot of the issue is troublemakers bringing out the worst in the others though, a few well timed op-apperances may be enough to turn the tides.  We'll see I guess.
<nickrud> since I'm not familiar with the players (I know a few names because they were in #ubuntu for a bit) I'm gonna have to spend some 'quality' time there :(
<nickrud> and learn what's 'acceptable': Drinking stories? Dating? 
<PriceChild> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, does someone sense that pppoe_dude only came back to moan about not getting laid?
<Flannel> nickrud: Every once in a while a few of the otherwise normal people get all sob-story on everyone else.
<nickrud> no windows bashing in -offtopic? That seems unfair :)
<Flannel> elkbuntu: baz hang would be another good one.  He's active in -ot and has a good head on his shoulders.  Even if he and I don't always agree on policy/strategy
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i thought he was already
<nickrud> he's not afraid of anyone
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Nah, he and I have been fighting on the sidelines for some time now.
<elkbuntu> he should be awake.
<elkbuntu> last message 150mins ago
<Flannel> It's NYE, he's likely off somewhere
<nickrud> leave a memo, see how long it takes him to find it 
<Flannel> heh
 * nickrud has a twisted sense of humor
<elkbuntu> i thought he was in my side of the world...
<nickrud> he is
<Flannel> Then he's asleep after NYE?
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i slept until midday
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Mmmm, well... he's.... nocturnal?
<nickrud> so he has another life. Unlike some I can name who are us west coasters, new years eve, and here :)
<Flannel> Asia/Taipei
<Flannel> Hmmm?  It's only 1045!  Besides... my propsective significant other is on the other side of the state right now; so I'm just going to geek out tonight.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<nickrud> my excuse is I work tomorrow. I'm celebrating tomorrow night.
<ubottu> evowill_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Humm2)
<Gary> oops, bit delayed there, llaaaaaag
<Gary> I haves slow interwebs :'(
<elkbuntu> thats ok.
<elkbuntu> Gary, he hit up #wikipedia too
<PriceChild> clitoral was just as dodgy in PM
 * elkbuntu reads that several times, and still blinks.
<PriceChild> #ubuntu person
<elkbuntu> i figured, but at 1am, that line reads weird.
 * jussi01 waves
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
 * jussi01 wonders what the !idle was for? 
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01, A few people I had not seen joined and said othing
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: ahh
<Jack_Sparrow> Happy NEw Year btw
<Ursinha> happy new year Jack_Sparrow 
<Ursinha> and jussi01 
<Ursinha> :)
<jussi01> heya Ursinha. you were after me the other day/week?
<Ursinha> jussi01, hmm... I don't remember anymore...
<jpds>  /year*
<jussi01> lol
<Ursinha> sorry :)
<jussi01> no probs, just wondering
<Ursinha> :)
<jpds> Ursinha: Were you at UDS?
<Ursinha> jpds, nope
<Ursinha> not this year
<Ursinha> erm, last year
<jpds> Ah, I thought I didn't see you/someone with your name tag.
<helpmaster> ok
<jussi01> hi helpmaster, can we help you?
<bazhang> helpmaster, you are banned in #ubuntu ; now you are ban evading
<helpmaster> wait
<helpmaster> please
<helpmaster> im sorry
<bazhang> helpmaster, you were banned under the name mr_fat, is that not correct?
<helpmaster> yes, but please dont ban me again
<bazhang> helpmaster, ban evasion is not okay.
<helpmaster> i need help with ubuntu
<bazhang> you are banned under this nickname as well helpmaster 
<helpmaster> but can i change my nickname
<helpmaster> plz
<helpmaster> bazhang?
<helpmaster> i got on beause my ban was up
<bazhang> helpmaster, resetting your nickname and IP address then rejoining when you are banned is ban evasion
<helpmaster> what
<helpmaster> i didnt reset my ip
<helpmaster> i just got on somehow
<helpmaster> i havent done anything bad here now, and i promisee i wont
<bazhang> helpmaster, someone lifted your ban?
<helpmaster> i dont know
<bazhang> <helpmaster> i got on beause my ban was up
<helpmaster> what do u mean
<helpmaster> wait
<helpmaster> i will tell u full story
<helpmaster> i got banned the other day (by u) and then i installed chat zilla on windows. now i went onto the #ubuntu and it worked
<ikonia> why where you trying to get into #ubuntu when you know you where banned ?
<helpmaster> now only today on windows vista
<helpmaster> no i meant
<helpmaster> i just need help wid ubuntu but now i cant get it
<ikonia> why where you trying to get into #ubuntu when you know you where banned ?
<helpmaster> u already asked me that. i said no
<ikonia> no you where
<ikonia> you got banned
<helpmaster> look im going
<ikonia> you installed xchat on windows
<helpmaster> no
<ikonia> you rejoined ubuntu
<helpmaster> wait
<helpmaster> yea but i wont get banned again i promise
<helpmaster> just wait
<helpmaster> ill
<helpmaster> tell u full storu
<ikonia> why where you trying to get back into the #ubuntu channel you know you where banned
<ikonia> helpmaster: I don't need the full story, I've read the logs
<bazhang> happy new year ikonia :)
<ikonia> and to you 
<ikonia> only just got up
<ikonia> well, to everyone actually
<bazhang> yes, by all means; dont mean to be exclusionary: Happy New Year to one and all!
<jpds> ikonia: Heh, I got up at 2.
<jussi01> ikonia: pm ;)
 * ikonia is rough
<nickrud> @btlogin
<pop79> hwllo
<pop79> hello
<ikonia> hi
<pop79> hello there, im trying to resolve a ban?
<ikonia> yes you where in earlier
<ikonia> you left
<pop79> oh sorry
<ikonia> this is the 3rd nick name your using
<pop79> but can you pleeeeease resolve my ban
<ikonia> sure 
<pop79> thank you so much!
<ikonia> as I asked you before why do you keep trying to join #ubuntu when you know you where banned
<ikonia> (the ban dodging incident)
<pop79> what
<ikonia> I'm trying to understand your behaviour
<pop79> oh wait
<pop79> i just keep thinking that ill get in, but i dont
<ikonia> your not listening
<ikonia> you knew you where banned by bazhang, yes/no ?
<pop79> ok. can u tell me when my ban is up?
<pop79> yes
<ikonia> you knew you where banned by bazhang, yes/no ?
<ikonia> right
<pop79> yes
<ikonia> so why did you try to join using different nicks ?
<ikonia> eg: you changed your nick and ip address to get into #ubuntu
<pop79> i dont know, and anyway i like to change my nick
<pop79> i did not change my ip
<ikonia> you don't know why you tried to get back in 
<ikonia> ?
<pop79> i dont even know ho
<pop79> yea
<ikonia> thats not really an answer
<pop79> i tried to get in to see if my ban was up
<ikonia> you knew you where banned - why did you keep trying to get back in 
<pop79> i tried to get in to see if my ban was up i just told u
<ikonia> well, I'm not convinced by that as you've been banned under 2 nicknames now, so I'm not comfortable removing bazhangs ban, so I suggest you speak to him
<pop79> he will just ban m,e again. plz
<ikonia> why will he ban you ?
<pop79> plz i need help with ubuntu
<ikonia> your already banned
<pop79> i know
<ikonia> so I suggest you speak to bazhang as I am not convinced by your explinations, so its up to bazhang
<pop79> well, can u atlest tell me when the ban is up?
<ikonia> I didn't set it, so I don't know
<ikonia> as I said speak to bazhang
<pop79> i dont want to
<pop79> he gets mad at me
<ikonia> I've not seen him get mad at you, so I suggest you speak to him in a calm manner
<ikonia> and it's a good idea to listen to what's been said/asked of you
<pop79> how?
<ikonia> speak to him when he's active in the channel
<ikonia> bazhang: are you there now ?
<ikonia> (I don't think he's at his desk now)
<pop79> ok
<pop79> oh well... thanks anyhow :(
<ikonia> I suggest popping back each time you login to irc to see if he's around
<stdin> someone should check if Borian is ban evading, FloodBot1 seems to thinks so
<ikonia> what channel
<ikonia> ahh ubuntu
<stdin> it's the only one the bots monitor
<ikonia> looks like he is
<ikonia> I'll remove
<bazhang> ikonia, sorry was away
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> no problem
<bazhang> pop79 trying to ban evade still I see
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> although he claims he's not
<bazhang> hard to tell from the way he is talking in -ot
<bazhang> plus the fact that he pm'ed me asking not to ban him again after he had ban evaded
<bazhang> not exactly stealth behaviour
<ikonia> stdin: nice spot by the way
 * jussi01 cries and curls up into the foetal position....
<jussi01> [22:30:10] <stanley_> does alien come pre-installed on kubuntu 8.10??
<jussi01> [22:30:10] <stanley_> does alien come pre-installed on kubuntu 8.10??
<ikonia> ughh
<nickrud> bazhang, I think he's basically clueless about what ban evading is.
<bazhang> nickrud, it seems to be the case (this once)
<nickrud> not the first time I've seen it (cluelessness) I exhibit it in many spheres ;)
<jussi01> rofl nickrud
<ikonia> nickrud: it could also be playing dumb
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> as he seemed to guess that changing his nick got him in quick enough
<nickrud> ikonia, true also
<nickrud> ikonia, and may think that means his ban is lifted, by definition.
<ikonia> possibly
<jussi01> nickrud: that sounds feasable
<ikonia> but then when he's told its not lifted he keeps trying and trys other nicks
<bazhang> I think sken may have left us a bit skeptical
<nickrud> ikonia, true that also
<jussi01> I think we need to sort out 2 thingws with him, first, the reason he was banned originally, then explain to him why ban evading is wrong (cause he doesnt seem to get it)
<bazhang> it did me at least
<stdin> good lord, xchat is using 39.7% of my memory, something is horribly wrong there
<jussi01> so why was he banne originally?
<nickrud> bot abuse, according to him
<bazhang> he was seemingly trolling in -ot, then came into #ubuntu and asked how to ban people
<jussi01> oh, fun
<bazhang> yep
<nickrud> was asking how to become an operator in offtopic earlier as well
<jussi01> well next time he pops in, grab him, and do some explaining, cause he seriously doenst get it IMHO
<bazhang> okay
<ikonia> heads up chuy has been signing in / out, not seen him for a while but he's a big problem
<jussi01> grumble grumble grumble
<cuddlefish> hello. Any op got a problem with a wikibot on #ubuntu?
<jussi01> cuddlefish: hi, how can we help today?
<jussi01> cuddlefish: hmmm, does it say anything?
<cuddlefish> No, i mean "could I put one on"
<jussi01> cuddlefish: What does it do?
<cuddlefish> answers ONLY to it's nick
<cuddlefish> lemme show you
<cuddlefish> there we got
<cuddlefish> silent until:
<cuddlefish> anna: test is foo
<cuddlefish> anna: test
<cuddlefish> nothing else. python+SQLite.
<jussi01> so exactly what did that do?
<cuddlefish> so, i set a keyword, called test.
<cuddlefish> then when asked for test, it posted the contents.
<cuddlefish> the first two lines didn't do anything.
<cuddlefish> and the nick can be changed to anything.
<cuddlefish> open source, of course.
<nickrud> cuddlefish, what advantage over ubottu would that give us?
<jussi01> I still dont understand its usefulness. how does it enhance #ubuntu ?
<cuddlefish> Because of user-added factoids.
<Gary> sounds just like ubottu 
<nickrud> before ubottu had to be locked down due to abuse
<jussi01> cuddlefish: then the answer is no. we have ubottu with a moderated factoid system, we dont want just anyone adding factoids
<cuddlefish> OK. Thanks for your time. Bye!
<Gary> nice offer of him though
<jussi01> well nice he came to ask. 
<jussi01> :)
<nickrud> someone ought to point that out to him and say thanks
<jussi01> Ill do it
<Gary> we'd get !wiggle is wobble and the like
<Gary> good call jussi01 
<jussi01> sorted
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-02
<jussi01> hehe, anyone see this? http://edition.cnn.com/2009/TECH/01/01/zune.player.failures/index.html?iref=mpstoryview
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep.. too funny
<elkbuntu> thank goodness myrtti is still on holiday. asus-tek is on fire today
<nickrud> need an op in -offtopic
<jussi01> nickrud: sorted?
<nickrud> seems to be, the topic drifted away 
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> Im off to bed.. almost 5am
<nickrud> I assume no work tomorrow
<jussi01> you assume wrong.
<nickrud> then you're a better person than me. I need my 6.
<Jack_Sparrow> Im old I need 8 or 10
<nickrud> sleep well, see you later.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jussi01> thank God I can work anytime I want (I work from home) :D
<Jack_Sparrow> me too
<jussi01> nini
<nickrud> not me, it's a 20 minute walk. Better than working at home imho
<ubottu> scunizi_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Token)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !rimshot is Buh dum tssh - http://www.instantrimshot.com/
<bazhang> <kelvin911> where is the pok gai bazhang
<bazhang> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Pok+Gai
<Flannel> Thanks
<Flannel> I was wondering ;)
<bazhang> pretty nasty fellow
<bazhang> when called out on -ot in #ubuntu he says some unpleasant things to me in ##linux
<bazhang> <kelvin911> where is the pok gai bazhang
<kelvin911> got ban by bazhang for no reason
<bazhang> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Pok+Gai
<bazhang> kelvin911, you were asked to stop warez talk and called for being offtopic, then responded thusly
<tritium> kelvin911: you have an interesting definition of "no reason"
<kelvin911> bazhang is racist
<bazhang> kelvin911, hardly 'no reason'
<bazhang> wha?
<Flannel> you're racist against trolls
<Flannel> sheesh
<tritium> unbelievable
<Flannel> just because someone lives under a bridge doesn't make them a bad person!
<bazhang> yep apparently so
<Flannel> you're so hurtful
 * Flannel storms off.
<bazhang> haha
<Flannel> Hi pop79, how can we help you?
<bazhang> pop79, how may we help you
<bazhang> oops
<pop79> iwant to say sorry bazhang
<bazhang> pop79, you were under the name mr_fat previously, correct?
<pop79> yes
<pop79> i was speeking to an operator yesterday
<bazhang> pop79, and you were abusing the bot in #ubuntu-offtopic and asked to stop?
<pop79> yes
<bazhang> pop79, then you went into #ubuntu and asked how to ban people?
<pop79> yes, im sorry
<bazhang> pop79, and subsequently ban evaded with the name helpmaster?
<pop79> i know, but it was weird
<pop79> i just
<pop79> went into
<pop79> windows
<pop79> and
<pop79> installed
<pop79> chatzilla
<pop79> and
<pop79> it
<pop79> got
<pop79> me
<pop79> in
<pop79> .
<bazhang> pop79, when you are banned you dont try to get around it; that is called ban-evasion
<pop79> i know, but i was going to create my own channel
<pop79> i was just looking to see if my ban was up as well
<Flannel> pop79: Your current behavior in this channel certainly isn't helpful either.
<bazhang> pop79, it wasnt
<pop79> well can you at least tell me when my ban is up?
<bazhang> pop79, when you have understood the code of conduct and guidelines for irc and #ubuntu channels
<pop79> i know them. look at a log for yesterday in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> pop79, and you dont seem to have a clear idea about those now, as you ignored people in #ubuntu-offtopic when abusing the bot in there
<pop79> im very sorry, but when my ban is up, i promise it wont be me who gets banned again, because ill be good
<pop79> i needed help with ubuntu, but since you banned me, i cant get it
<bazhang> pop79, this is not about apologizing to any one person; you were being disruptive in #ubuntu channels, and failing to listen to others asking you to stop
<pop79> well i had a temper.
<pop79> anyway that was days ago
<bazhang> pop79, you should thought about your needing help before you were so disruptive and ban-evaded.
<pop79> well, i didnt mean to ban-evade
<pop79> and for your information, i dont know how to change my ip address
<bazhang> pop79, but if you know you are still banned (nothing has been done to lift it), then entering the channel under a different nick and IP address is evasion
<pop79> if you give me one more chance, i promise from the bottom of my heart, i will listen and be good
<pop79> you will never have to ban me again
<bazhang> !coc | pop79 please read this
<ubottu> pop79 please read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | pop79 and this
<ubottu> pop79 and this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pop79> i just reading them now
<pop79> thank you, i read them
<bazhang> pop79, you may rejoin, but please 
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> oh nice; kelvin911 is joining a random channel I'm in and saying something very nasty 
<pop79> sorry there
<pop79> bazhang?
<bazhang> pop79, you are unbanned; please keep in mind the guidelines and code of conduct both in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic , and all #ubuntu channels
<pop79> omg! thank you so much!
<pop79> you are a true friend
<Flannel> bazhang: Is GetOnTop's recent doohickey in #u normal or inappropriate?
<pop79> hey bazhang! can i help you with anything here?
<bazhang> pop79, please dont idle here
<pop79> ok
<bazhang> Flannel, not so far; he just said does russian work?
<bazhang> now joined -ru
<Flannel> Ah.  Looked less like russian than usual
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<Gary> know about this?  onjoin spam - 11:17 -Suferr1ngLinUX(n=www@122.163.75.165)- Hi Gary , Welcome to Ubuntu Official Support help channel, Please read the topic .. Do not Swear, be  friendly and nice to all UBUNTU Lovers
<ikonia> done him
<ikonia> just disabling his scripts
<ikonia> he's in pm
<Gary> thanks
<ikonia> seems a nice guy
<ikonia> gary can you re-test it, I joined with an alt nick and didn't get it
<ikonia> don't know how to trigger it
<Gary> no pm
<ikonia> I didn't get a pm
<ikonia> so it didn't trigger when I joined (he had not disabled then)
<ikonia> don't know how to test it
<Gary> it was a notice, and it is now not noticing
<Gary> a /cycle caused him to notice me, now it did not
<ikonia> mega
<ikonia> so he did to it
<ikonia> thanks
<Gary> don't make me cycle #Ubuntu again, it hurts :'(
<Flannel> I got nothing
<Flannel> and I just got a query from eth01 saying "its stopped, you can stop checking"
<Gary> lol
<Gary> yeah, he reported it to me!
 * Gary cries
 * jussi01 hi-fives ikonia
 * jussi01 prods ikonia some more
<elkbuntu> is there any chance it is a full moon tonight?
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: hmm, my hands are not getting hairy yet
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, i have cross-network troll in PM, a cracker wannabe in a geek depression channel, and mcdonalds and kfc trolls in a cooking channel.
<Tm_T> <3
<jussi01> hahah
<elkbuntu> jussi01, well, 'bluehackers' is slightly deceiving to the uneducated eye...
<Gary> elkbuntu: arghh, I really want a KFC now
<jussi01> shush about kfc! I want it also and there is none in this country!!
<elkbuntu> Gary, did i ever tell you the true story about the mayo that was not mayo in a kfc burger
<Gary> elkbuntu: bleah
<elkbuntu> it was a pustule.
<elkbuntu> still want that kfc?
<Gary> I hate you
<jussi01> elkbuntu: every fastfood chain has a story like that... so meh
<elkbuntu> jussi01, i only needed to kill his desire at this moment
<elkbuntu> the thought of munching a pus ball is relatively good at that on most people.
<Gary> I sorted it with chocolate
<jussi01> mmm... 64bit flash... it works fullscreen... :D
<Flannel> jussi01: Does your screen support 64bit color yet?
<jussi01> Flannel: err, what?
<Flannel> What?  You have a 64bit system with a 32bit monitor?
<Flannel> you're missing out!
 * jussi01 takes a bite of Flannel
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee
 * genii hands Jack_Sparrow a coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah...
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a coffee mug to send you ... PM me an email address so we can figure out how to get it to you
<genii> Cool
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll try and grab a pic of them later for you
<genii> Coffee paraphernalia is always welcome :)
<Jack_Sparrow> genii, I have a prob...
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ok found it..  /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@ 78.84.113.236                there was a space that got me twice
<Jack_Sparrow> tried to ban everyone
<genii> Hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> one more time
<Jack_Sparrow> Ouch, now I really need some coffee
 * genii pours Jack_Sparrow an extra-caffeinated large mug of coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> Forget that, gimme an IV
<genii> :)
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I like the irony there of !piracy coming from a nick like yours...
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa.. I know
<Jack_Sparrow> I acutally did some work on the real black pearl for the movie
<Jack_Sparrow> They called me in, when it was in San Diego for some refitting for the movie
<nbeebo__> how long will the average ban last on one of ubuntu's channels? permanent or.. ?
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo__, depends on the offense, are you ban evading here today
<nbeebo__> Jack_Sparrow, hmm dont understand... but no it wasnt very offensive, but ive done mildly offensive before without getting banned so..
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo__, I see seven bans by 3 different ops..
<nbeebo__> wow didnt know that i guess i have bad memory then..
<nbeebo__> didnt try anything know admins can see that.. lol
<Jack_Sparrow> We  keep excellent logs
<Jack_Sparrow> It seems you are not banned in ubuntu atm, but I would not expect offtopic to let you back any time soon
<nbeebo__> as in 1 month one week one year never?
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant speak for them..   but when 4 different ops have banned you.. there had to be a reason
<Jack_Sparrow> the last by tonyyarusso so you would need to speak with him
<genii> nbeebo__: There's no set time period on bans. Usually you need to return here and speak to the particular op which has banned you from a specific channel
<nbeebo__> alright alright
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<pop79> Bazhang? Sorry if im interupting you, but you are a true friend
<nbeebo__> yeah yeah
<pop79> how do i become an operator?
<Jack_Sparrow> By leadership and helpfulness in the channel, never by asking
<Daviey> By showing you a helpful member of the irc community, then get picked
<Daviey> are*
<pop79> thank you
<genii> grestr in #u\
<Jack_Sparrow> Zewalrus, You were banned in ubuntu.. you changed your nick now you claim it wasnt you being disruptive
<Jack_Sparrow> Zewalrus,  05 2008 03:27:38 
<Jack_Sparrow> Zewalrus, the nick was Huge Walrus
<Jack_Sparrow> genii, you here?
<Zewalrus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqOKvonLrH8
<Zewalrus> The Beatles I am the Walrus
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Yup
<Zewalrus> Walrus is also an animal ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, Are you awake yet
<pop79> would i be able to help anybody here?
<pop79> with there work
<Jack_Sparrow> pop79, In channel.. yes, in here, no, there are many ways to help support ubuntu
<Zewalrus> Jack_Sparrow,  Jack_Sparrow met un ban sur *!*@bas7-montreal02-1096626380.dsl.bell.ca  #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Zewalrus: hi how can we help you?
<Zewalrus> Jack_Sparrow,  I cant send in the #ubuntu canal
<Jack_Sparrow> I am reviewing the logs, I dont believe you are not the same person banned for abuse
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T,  huge_walrus           same as zewalrus  same ip
<Jack_Sparrow> Banned on dec 5 and again on Dec 29 2008 00:33:40  
<Zewalrus> Bell.ca is on Dynamic Ip 
<Zewalrus> I can reboot my modem if thats all i need to do
<Tm_T> please don't
<Zewalrus> i speak french so im pretty bored of this misunderstood
<Tm_T> Zewalrus: you must understand that we deal with thousands of people every day
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T, Please double check me on this.   HUge was very offensive to myself and flannel in pm not to mention the channel
<Zewalrus> i see so anything i will say will be use against me , to prove i dont give a ** about you i will leave 
<Tm_T> Zewalrus: no, not really
<Tm_T> Zewalrus: more like, we make mistakes
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, can't
<Jack_Sparrow> NO doubt in my mind on this one
<Jack_Sparrow> aka firky too
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: seems like we can let him through just for test, because I'm sure IF he's ill-doer, ip-ban won't hold him
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T, Agreed, which is what I told him in the first place, then he went off 
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T, I assume he is resetting his modem as we speak
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps
<Tm_T> I'm msging with him though
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: mind to lift the ban, and watch it for a moment?
 * Tm_T is bit busy with packaging
<Jack_Sparrow> Done
<Tm_T> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ubottu> scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu_)
<Jack_Sparrow> handled
<jussi01> tupac_shakur just made his/her weekly visit to #kubuntu. *grumble*
<genii> jussi01: I was going to point them to !ro
<jussi01> genii: bit weird this one... ;)
<genii> jussi01: Yup
<genii> jussi01: Apologies. I was contributing to the delinquency there
<jussi01> it was fine until the guy about the porn star
<stdin> you have to love out-of-context quotes :)
 * genii hands stdin a coffee
<jussi01> heheh
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about spinachfish's dog/cat
<Mez> man I'm tired
<ikonia> sleep then
<Mez> can't gotta wait for washing machine to finish so can put uniform in dryer, or cant go to work tomorrow
<ikonia> oh dear
<Mez> yeah
<jussi01> Mez: do yhey not give you more than 1 uniform?
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<Mez> jussi01: 2 shirts, 1 waistcoat, 1 tie.
<ikonia> Mez: what are you working as at the moment
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np, sorry but I just got home
<Jack_Sparrow> Did I miss much
<ikonia> nope
<Mez> ikonia: lol ... I dont cyber with guys :P
<Mez> oh, lol
<Mez> *chuckles*
<ikonia> hmmmm
<Mez> t shirt, combats :D
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Mez> lots of socks :D
<ikonia> working as - not wearing !
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> I read wearing
 * Mez is a dealer
<ikonia> asl ?
<jussi01> rofl
<Mez> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<nickspoon> Why, hello there.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey big fella
 * nickspoon growls seductively at Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Wanna see MY website.. Arrrgh
<nickrud_> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Mez> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, kinda light headed after my 4 mile walk
<nickrud_> coc applies EVERYWHERE !!!! ;)
<Mez> kinky :D
<nickspoon> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Did anyone make up a feisty sources.list with repos for the old release for people wanting to upgrade feisty ?
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> Mez, No need to change the repos?>
<Jack_Sparrow> I thouhg they had to be up to date first
<nickrud_> doesn't that try to bring a release up to date prior to upgrading? Or at least, get the latest update-manager?
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow: that does everything
<Jack_Sparrow> good to know, we still get a few of those each day
<nickrud_> Mez, include changing sources to old-releases if necessary to have a good update-manager? I've seen people (not necessarily feisty, maybe earlier) need to update from old-releases before they could successfully upgrade
<Mez> nickrud_: it's independant of update-manager, so it doesnt need that
<nickrud_> Mez, ah. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<jussi01> Im off to bed. nini all
<Jack_Sparrow> nini
<Mez> ok, it's actually part of update-manager 
<Mez> :-"
 * genii puts on more coffee
<Mez> @bansearch Gnea
<ubottu> No matches found for gnea!i=gnea@unaffiliated/gnea in any channel
<Mez> hmm, he's being a bit of an ass.
<genii> Hm
<Mez> 23:35 <Gnea> suup: for the final time, please, /join #python and ask there.
<Flannel> He's always been, he's had warnings about it too
<Mez> I asked him what he was going to do, and that he had the right to ask the question (as I'd pointed out before he asked it, and this guy had only sent the question once)
<Flannel> Feel free to mute him for an hour or whatnot as needed
<Mez> he factoided me "ask the question in the channel"
<Mez> I told him why I was /msg'ing him
<Mez> and then he responded to "not PM him without asking first"
<Flannel> He's got an attitude, and historically will randomly trigger sort-of relevant factoids when not needed, or already answered.
<nickrud_> ohhh, 'very well'
<Mez> did/does anyone else see
<Mez>  23:35 <Gnea> suup: for the final time, please, /join #python and ask there.
<Mez> as an ultimatum/threat?
<genii> Mez: The fellow suup had also inquired earlier on a python issue
<nickrud_> and been told to register before
<Mez> genii: I know, but it's the wording/the way that he put the message across that got to me
<genii> Mez: But definitely gnea's comment appears as an ultimatum 
<Flannel> Mez: How's he behaving in the query?
<nickrud_> or an expression of frustration since gnea knows well it would be an idle threat
<Mez> Flannel: like a stuck up kid.
<genii> Flannel: Heh, you sent jojo  !es in #u same time I also sent it to them in #k 
<Flannel> He should just ignore it if he's getting frustrated.  He knows how to ignore a single line occassionally
<Flannel> genii: multi-lingual *and* multi-flavor!
<genii> Yup
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/alnEKt21.html
<Mez> Gnea: how can we help?
<Gnea> Mez: by showing patience.
<Gnea> clearly, you have totally misunderstood the intent and meaning of my words.
<Mez> Gnea: if I can, then so can others.
<Mez> 23:46 <+Mez> genii: I know, but it's the wording/the way that he put the message across that got to me
<Mez> 23:46 <+genii> Mez: But definitely gnea's comment appears as an ultimatum 
<Mez> from earlier
<Gnea> "for the final time", meant that, if he didn't get his problem sorted out, then I would have gone to an op for help.
<genii> Yup
<Gnea> and yet, you had to spend all of that time going off on me about it.
<Gnea> I've had more than my fair share of discussions with ops about procedures and whatnot.
<Mez> Gnea: which means it was definately meant as a threat/ultimatum, which was the issue.
<Mez> s/was/is/
<Flannel> Gnea: You've had your fair share about procedures, yet you apparently fail to heed them.
<Mez> Gnea: what I'm ttrying to say is - dont make threats/ultimatums. If there's an issue, poke an op.
<Mez> You can PM any of us about a problemous user at any time, or join here.
<Gnea> I'll take that into consideration.
<Mez> Gnea: but, I'm not happy with the attitude that you took to me, I think that's another issue.
<Mez> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Gnea> Mez: well, you came at me with a pretty poor attitude to begin with.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-03
<Gnea> well, I try to follow it, but you know, I haven't signed it.
<nickrud_> hm. If I may interject here briefly Gnea you're not the person to decide what channel procedures are. You may not think you are, but it is coming across that way
<Flannel> Gnea: Regardless of whether you signed it, it's part of the guidelines of the channel, so you're expected to follow it in #ubuntu channels
<Gnea> very well.
<Mez> Flannel: you're doing my typing for me now ? :P I was about to hit enter on pretty much that exact sentence :D
<Flannel> Mez: I know you've had a long hard day, trying to give your fingers a rest
<nickrud_> Gnea, you've been very helpful to many here, we're basically just asking for a change of tone in certain situations
<Mez> Gnea: not just in Ubuntu Channels, but also when talking to any Ubuntu User/Member
<Gnea> nickrud_: that's cool.
<Gnea> Mez: ...
<Gnea> Mez: well, I'd be happy to oblige that, but see, I'm the kind of person who goes/leads by example.
<Gnea> so, I'm sorry if my terseness came across as a threat
<Mez> Gnea: apology accepted, please bear in mind what you're writing in future.
<Gnea> I surely wouldn't mind if you have an example of a way that you would've handled that particular situation.
<Mez> Gnea: I would have done exactly what I did.
<Mez> PM the user and point them in the right way, muting them if neccessary
<Gnea> and that's not anymore harsh than what I did?
<Mez> Gnea: I didn't add to channel noise, I didn't make a threat.
<Gnea> Mez: I didn't see you ask him either, you just outright PM'd out of the blue.
<Mez> Gnea: the intent of a PM is to send a message directed at a single user.
<Gnea> Mez: so it's okay for others to send a PM without asking first? or only on the basis of someone stepping out of line, which apparently I did?
<Mez> Why wouldn't it be?
<Gnea> are you referring to the first or second portion of the question?
<Mez> The first. 
<Gnea> then what is the point of the !pm factoid?
<Mez> There is actually only one question, the second is a clarification
<Mez> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Gnea> Please don't PM a user in the channel without  asking first, some find it rude.
<Gnea> ^^^
<Mez> I can read
<Gnea> But can you interpret? That's what I'm questioning. 
<Mez> What's speaking foreign languages got to do with anything?
<Mez> !pm =~ s/  / /
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Mez> grr @ whitespace
<Gnea> you're side-stepping the issue. 
<Mez> !-pm
<ubottu> pm aliases: privatemessage, private message, msg, private - added by Amaranth on 2006-06-30 16:10:19 - last edited by Pici on 2008-11-15 19:21:54
<Gnea> the only reason there's a whitespace is because when I pasted it, there was a whitespace on my end.
<Flannel> Gnea: Ops will send unsolicited queries because we need to get information to you.  Discussions about behavior doesn't belong in the channel; and its also more respectful to those users, since theyre private issues.
<Mez> oh, oops, I was thinking that was from the actual factoid.
<Gnea> Flannel: ah, okay, that makes sense then.
<Mez> Gnea: to be quite frank, I don't agree with that last part of the factoid
<Gnea> Mez: I see.
<Mez> !pm =~ s/Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude./Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first
<Gnea> :)
<Mez> !pm =~ s/first/first./
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> anyone have any objections to that edit.
<Mez> Gnea: some people find it rude, but it isn't rude. I think, personally, that those people just over-react. There is no reason that I can see that a PM can be considered rude (except it's contents!)
<Gnea> that's actually a little less blunt, I like it.
<Mez> Gnea: you understand the first part of the factoid though? and why that's there?
<Mez> aw. my dog just fell over coming up the stairs by the sound of it.
<Gnea> Mez: well, sometimes people send a PM wanting personalised attention for their problem, when in fact, they're more likely to recieve better help by asking in the channel.
<Gnea> d'oh
<Mez> Gnea: yes, and no. It helps others to have the answers in the logs, which can be searched for, and other people in the channel can see "oh, new information, I'll remember that for when someone else asks the same question"
<Mez> A PM can always be 1) ignored 2) replied to to tell them you're not interested in talking in PM/that the message should go to the channel
<Gnea> I shouldn't have to pastebin a private conversation just to show others the root of the problem when that entire situation can be avoided by following a few simple rules
<Mez> Gnea: exactly, that's what the factoid is in place for, as I've said, you can always just say "I'll answer your question in #ubuntu" or close the window.
<Mez> Gnea: everything sorted out now?
<Gnea> Mez: well, that's why we usually use the !pm factoid as a response to people sending unsolicited PMs... 99% of the time, people get the message and everything works out great... that other 1% tends to denote a troll/troublemaker, which is pretty rare.
<Gnea> Mez: but, yes, that does help sort things out, thank you.
<Mez> "we"?
<Gnea> the people in #ubuntu channels helping people out
<Mez> you know, I can't remember the last time I got an unsolicited PM :D
<Gnea> heh
<Mez> well, one that I didnt know the person
<Gnea> now there's a distinction :)
<Mez> or it wasn't the right place for a POM
 * Mez shrugs
<Mez> It's not that big a deal.
<Mez> By the way, Gnea. you might want to rethink factoiding people in response to PM. I think of it as rather rude.
<Gnea> I don't have a problem with that.
<Mez> anyway, If we're done here?
<Mez> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Gnea> yeah, later.
<Gnea> :)
<Mez> @mark Gnea #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> I think that was kinda productive. 
<genii> Seems so
<nickrud_> yeah.
<Mez> It's rare, but, we have evidence that it does work sometimes
<nickrud_> evidence is still in abeyance 
<Mez> !dict abeyance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dict abeyance
<Mez> ah, ok :D
<nickrud_> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/abeyance , second definition. Proof is in the pudding, to be colloquial
<Mez> nickrud_: ff dict abeyance for me :D
<Mez> (oh yay for shortcuts)
<Flannel> nickrud_: It's actually in the putting
<Mez> http://ask.yahoo.com/20020903.html
<Mez> pudding actually
<genii> Flannel: Poor bugger
<Flannel> Eh, its a good way to learn at any rate.  I just hope this is a relatively fresh install (we all reinstalled umpteen times due to all of our mistakes, its a great way to learn what not to do)
<Flannel> Now he knows: Don't mix repos versions
<genii> True, true
<Mez> ["My hat, it has three corners, three corners has my hat, and had it not three corners, it  would not be my hat"] 
<Mez> My friend used to sing that in German for some reason
 * genii sips his coffee and contemplates Mez's snazzy Napoleon hat
 * Mez was relating to nickspoon's quit message
<Flannel> Napoleon hats are only two cornered.
<Flannel> Obviously, Napoleon isn't nickspoon.
<genii> Hm
<genii> Flannel: I didn't know that about the Napoleon hat being only 2-cornered. Interesting
<Flannel> It was just horizontal
<Flannel> Or at least, the stereotypical napoleon hat anyway
<Flannel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Delaroche_-_Bonaparte_franchissant_les_Alpes.jpg
<Flannel> Of course, Tricornes were all the rage around that time in france
<Flannel> so, you're not far off.
<genii> Flannel: You never cease to amaze me
<elkbuntu> Flannel, more importantly, nickspoon is not napolean
<Tm_T> sure?
<Flannel> I'm a bastion of random quasi-useful information!
<genii> Hehehe
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, the hat. it's all in the hat.
<Flannel> genii: I like the confirmation message to do all that fun stuff with dpkg: "Yes, do as I say!"
<genii> Flannel: There used to be some other dire warnings like that. "Put --yes-really-force if you mean it!" or so
<Flannel> yeah, I've ... done that... somewhere
<genii> Just curious mostly... why is it !factoid > name    PMs   but !info packagename > name     doesn't?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ethan1 said: ubottu: 8.10 is the latest version of ubuntu?
<Mez> genii: it's a different plugin
<genii> Mez: Ok, thanks. Just wondering, mainly
<Flannel> You can still !info package | person though
<Flannel> LtL != LjL... interestingly similar.
 * genii sips
<genii> Flannel: I'm having problems trying to formulate how to tell the needhelp person about why it's problemmatic to download ubottu....
<Flannel> Why is it problematic?
<genii> Flannel: Is there actually a downloadable version of the bot which has the factoids in it?
<Flannel> Yeah.  Well, the factoids are separate, but yeah
<genii> He could get the supybot, but I doubt it would do him much good
<PriceChild> I believe the factoid database is available to download... *looks*
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> has links to the encyclopedia plugin on LP, and the sqlite db
<PriceChild> it is, from the website
<Flannel> #ubuntu-bots?
<Flannel> ah #supybot
<stdin> maybe it should mention supybot on the wikipage, and probably #ubuntu-bots too
<Flannel> It does
<Flannel> Oh, I suppose whomever edited it recently sort of moved that bit out of prominence
<Flannel> ubotu was operated by Dennis 'Seveas' Kaarsemaker until 2008-04-28. It was the only interactive bot allowed on the Ubuntu channels. It was running supybot 0.83.1 on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. The source code and bugtracker can be found on Launchpad. 
<genii> I wonder if he ever finished working on falcon2
<rww> Hi operator people. I've seen discussion of jailbreaking iPhones happening in #ubuntu a couple of times in the last week. Does that fall under "questionably-legal" (and therefore is something that should be discouraged)?
 * genii sips
<genii> rww: If nothing else it's offtopic
<rww> genii: It generally stems from "How do I sync my iPhone with Ubuntu?", which is on-topic, right?
<genii> rww: I haven't actually seen this discussion yet, so couldn't say how they begin. But if it transforms from that to "How do I jailbreak it" then there's the line
<rww> genii: That makes sense. Thanks :)
<genii> rww: np
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Crazy-T has repeatedly spammed this link and ignores requires for him to stop)
<genii> He's a bit trigger happy
<Flannel> rww?
<genii> Flannel: Yes
<Flannel> That one was warranted
<genii> Flannel: But in this case the person has just been there pleading ppl to click on his url
<nickrud> doesn't that qualify as spamming the channel?
<Flannel> That does
<nickrud> besides, you only kicked: seems proportional
<genii> Gnite, I'm /away
<Flannel> night genii
<Flannel> Holy cow.  What is wrong with the water in #u right now?
 * Flannel predicts Gnea entering this channel soon.
<Flannel> sigh
<Flannel> Well, apparently he didn't take our discussion to heart, at any rate
<elkbuntu> he still posturing over people?
<Flannel> He was being rather rude to phil, yeah
<Flannel> who is about to be removed
<Flannel> but, thats not important
<elkbuntu> thats the second time in the past few days he's been rude to people just because they do something slightly wrong
<Flannel> Right
<Flannel> And he's historically done it often too
<elkbuntu> get him in here then
<Flannel> He was in here earlier today
<Flannel> Next time he does it when the channel isn't in chaos, I'm going to take the liberty of lessening his burden
<elkbuntu> so long as you told him he was out of line this time
<elkbuntu> he wont accept it if you mention the incident now, tomorrow
<elkbuntu> can we mae LtL change his name. i keep reading LjL
<elkbuntu> :P
<Flannel> He's even registered with it
<Flannel> I didn't investigate when he registered though yet
<Flannel> 20 minutes
<elkbuntu> bring him in here
<Flannel> I was going to do it in a query, but here's just as good
<elkbuntu> there's too much distraction in #ubuntu for him to actually read and comprehend what we're asking
<Flannel> Mmm, try inviting him?
<elkbuntu> not being cooperative i take it?
<Flannel> Not responding at all
<Flannel> Maybe he doesn't know how to read queries
<elkbuntu> direct him to his PM from #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Luigi, how can we help?
<Luigi> Hey, just checking this channel's topic.
<Luigi> Bye.
<elkbuntu> typing /topic #channel works too
<elkbuntu> or... used to?
<Flannel> Still works here
<Flannel> Hes speaking french to me now
<elkbuntu> yeah, it put it in the dialog of the channel i tested.. becuae i'm in it
<elkbuntu> confuzzled me a sec
<Flannel> Mmmm, something about a joke.
<elkbuntu> banforward and kick time :P
<Flannel> heh
<Flannel> Why do people have to be so difficult
<elkbuntu> becuase people are idiots
<Flannel> Mmm, no auto-rejoin
<elkbuntu> autorejoin on kick not on?
<Flannel> I even went out of my way to kick and not remove.  How rude.
<elkbuntu> he'll be back
<elkbuntu> haha
<Flannel> Hi phil
<phil> va encore me faire jetter ?
<elkbuntu> english please
<phil> hi flammel
<phil> I do my best
<phil> stupid to ban my IP
<Flannel> phil: We didn't ban your IP, you've been forwarded here so we can talk with you
<Flannel> so that we won't have to ban you
<phil> I don t understand all
<elkbuntu> since you wouldnt respond at all to our private messages
<phil> I just could n join any more
<elkbuntu> that can change, but you have to talk to us first
<phil> sorry , i didn  t the private
<elkbuntu> dont worry about them now, you're here now
<elkbuntu> do you know why you were in trouble in #ubuntu?
<phil> yes
<phil> I speak too much
<Flannel> phil: Not too much, but you are constantly off topic
<elkbuntu> phil, you talk about the wrong things.
<phil> I have been using Linux for 10 years
<phil> explain
<Flannel> phil: #ubuntu is a support channel, not a chat channel
<elkbuntu> so you should know better than to talk about non-ubuntu stuff in an ubuntu channel
<phil> and you know i m french
<phil> well guy , i wanted t support
<elkbuntu> i dont give a crap how long you've used linux, or where you are. you need to play by the rules.
<phil> crap ?
<elkbuntu> poop
<Flannel> phil: It doesn't matter who you are, or how long you have used linux.  You need to follow the channel rules
<phil> don t matter
<elkbuntu> what doesnt matter?
<phil> you guy have to know something
<phil> you re desk support
<phil> you have the right to ban guy
<phil> excuse my english
<phil> what you ve done is not correct
<Flannel> phil: Yes, we know that.  And we don't like banning people, but we have to keep #ubuntu usable.
<phil> I have to work to help englisg / US . You broke this
<elkbuntu> you were making #ubuntu not usable. you were disrupting.
<Flannel> phil: You were being disruptive and you weren't following the rules
<elkbuntu> you will probably have better luck understanding people in #ubuntu-fr
<phil> if I was a kid I would say LOL
<Flannel> phil: #ubuntu is not a place for you to work on your english
<phil> wrong
<phil> it s the place
<elkbuntu> no, it's not. #defocus is more the place. NOT a support channel.
<phil> can you speajk french as  well as I speak english ?  :P
<phil> what s ubuntu ? :P
<phil> try and we will both have fun ...
<phil> one thing I can t stand , is beeind banned
<elkbuntu> if i were to go into a french and start giving instructions that are not comprehendable, i would be banned too
<phil> you re not at your place , even if you are tech able
<Flannel> phil: Your own actions caused you to be banned.
<phil> how long have you been using Lnux ?
<elkbuntu> 11 years
<phil> I m 13
<elkbuntu> you've been using linux since you were 3?
<phil> FreBSD ?
<elkbuntu> is not linux.
<phil> no matte
<phil> matter
<elkbuntu> yes, it does.
<phil> you shouldn t have to ban ppl like this
<Flannel> Your right, we shouldn't.
<phil> it s stupid
<Flannel> People should just follow the rules
<Flannel> and everyone would be happy
<elkbuntu> phil, you have not earned the privilege to use #ubuntu, you need to find somewhere else.
<phil> our re in US ?
<elkbuntu> no.
<tritium> phil: location is irrelevant
<phil> crazy
<elkbuntu> byebye phil. please find a new channel.
<phil> seems i m strange :P
<elkbuntu> no.
<phil> ok, i ll shut up
<elkbuntu> thats not good enough anymore.
<phil> want a good thing with unionfs on a CF ro ?
<phil> takes 15 min and it works , great for embed
<elkbuntu> this isnt a support channel
<Flannel> Nor is it a trivia channel
<elkbuntu> you could not behave in the support channel. you need to find somewhere else to practice english
<phil> c est pas du support , c est de l astuce , et je vais encore me faire ban :P
<bazhang> ##english or ##linux phil 
<phil> ubuntu-fr you said ? :P
<tritium> phil: leave on your own, or find yourself banned
<elkbuntu> phil, you need to follow their rules too
<phil> bazhang,  the link >I gave was english . It s not my pb if none of you spak foreign langauges
<bazhang> phil, you live in canada; you can speak english fine. please leave now.
<phil> tritium,  elkbuntu  I gave a US link , what else ?
<elkbuntu> phil, you've misbehaved too much. we dont want you anymore.
<phil> bazhang,  knows the whois :P
<elkbuntu> phil, we can all see your hostmask
<phil> ban again ?
<tritium> You're rapidly approaching that, yes.
<phil> I don t hide
<elkbuntu> is that a request to be banned?
<phil> No realy in fact
<phil> My first goal was to hel Ubuntu users
<elkbuntu> right, so tell me what ubuntu is.
<phil> but i ve been banned quite soon
<phil> ubuntu is a Debian for Dummys
<elkbuntu> fail.
<phil> with all the experimentall thinks that Mandrake did :P
<elkbuntu> phil, you are a troll. we do not like trolls.
<phil> oh . I missed
<phil> I m not a trool
<elkbuntu> then stop acting like one.
<phil> Tonight I mn your ... bouc emissaire3
<phil> the ugly thing you have to split on
<phil> donno
<elkbuntu> cs k phil
<tritium> Never a dull moment.
<Flannel> Oh, I was beginning to yawn there
<elkbuntu> it'll take him a good five minutes to figure that it's not here when he rejoins, i bet
<tritium> He's still in there now...
<elkbuntu> talking?
<tritium> No idea.
<tritium> I better get to sleep.  Good night.
<nickrud>   you all get the good ones, I just see spammers :(
<Flannel> He made me drop all of my eggs
<Flannel> Going to take me at least 20 minutes to get back into the swing of things
<Flannel> Mmm, ok, so maybe 10
<nickrud> I'm off to bed, get my 6. You get your 4 soon :)
<Flannel> Mhmmm
<elkbuntu> oh look, it's emo hour
<Flannel> heh
<Flannel> We had one earlier today too
<elkbuntu> it happens every time pppoe_dude returns
<Flannel> Did he start talking about associations with the XXs?
<elkbuntu> no... hated emotions or something
<elkbuntu> <pppoe_dude> what's the emotion you hate the most?
<Flannel> Interesting.
<Flannel> So, would "hate" be oxymoronic? or self-fufilling?
<elkbuntu> not really sure
<Flannel> One of life's great mysteries.
<rww> genii: re: the "bit trigger happy" comment earlier: I was hesitant to issue !ops in that case, since it wasn't an "emergency", but it was the /third/ time the guy had spammed that link, and I hadn't seen a channel operator say anything about it at all. However, your criticism was valid, and I'll be a little more hesitant in the future :)
<Flannel> We've got people subscribing to the logs apparently
<Flannel> Not that that's a new thing.
<ikonia> sad
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, firewall is Ubuntu has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall can be managed from the command-line using iptables or (in Hardy or later) ufw. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo (iptables) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall (ufw). GUI firewalls include Firestarter (GNOME), Guarddog (KDE), and gufw (GNOME; in Hardy-backports, Intrepid or later).
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu bullgard4 persistant offtopic comments about linux, been warned MANY times been removed a few times, no on a final warning
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, yeah, it's slightly creepy that they have that much free time.
 * ikonia is bored of sken
<ikonia> does anyone have a better idea of how better to deal with this pain
<elkbuntu> ikonia, where?
<ikonia> just removed him again
<ikonia> about 20 bans on him,
<elkbuntu> from?
<ikonia> constantly ban dodging, rude/offensive etc etc
<ikonia> athens dsl
 * elkbuntu tries comparing timestamps instead
<ikonia> oooh sorry
<ikonia> ubuntu
<ikonia> thought you meant where as in his source
<ikonia> he was under the nick vari_karin this time
<elkbuntu> i was looking for the nick 'sken'
<elkbuntu> hence i was totally lost
<ikonia> sken is the orignial nick, but he uses tons of nicks
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> he hits up #K too, yes?
<ikonia> Ive not seen him in there to be honest, apart from once
<ikonia> bah I'm out, not good in #ubuntu today
 * jussi01 waves!
<theunixgeek>  I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for no reason. Please help :).
<elkbuntu> it's never for 'no reason'. there's always a reason.
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: I'd like to know the reason and be unbanned
<theunixgeek> I have a programming question to ask ;)
<elkbuntu> i am checking the reason in the logs, and the latter will depend on the results of the former
<elkbuntu> well, #ubuntu is not a place to ask programming questions. what language
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic and it's a GTK+ question
<elkbuntu> theunixgeek, are you aware of Gimpnet?
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: irc.gnome.org is what I'm on as well. Is that what you meaN?
<theunixgeek> *mean
<elkbuntu> i see you are, yes.
<theunixgeek> but sometimes I still like to go into #ubuntu-offtopic to hang around :)
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to see the ban list?
<elkbuntu> theunixgeek, you persisted to ask for veterinarian advice because your dog used a tree instead of a kitty litter box.
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: except that wasn't me. That was a friend that came over and I let him use IRC to explore around, etc
<theunixgeek> this is the second time he does the same story, actually
<elkbuntu> then you didn't learn from the first time, and hence I will not be unbanning you.
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: it was a year ago and he wasn't banned
<elkbuntu> so how do you know what he did?
<theunixgeek> local IRC logs
<theunixgeek> (i.e. those stored on my computer)
<Tm_T> theunixgeek: basic rule, if it's your pc/nick/account, it's on your responsibility
<elkbuntu> then how come you tried to worm your way out by claiming there was 'no reason'?
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: because he was using a different username
<theunixgeek> and it wasn't me
<elkbuntu> theunixgeek, you're lying to me. I dont like being lied to.
<theunixgeek> I'm not!
<elkbuntu> then how do you know what nick he was using, if you dont have logs?
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: but I do have the logs
<elkbuntu> so you were lying to me?
<theunixgeek> by "username" I mean "nick"
<theunixgeek> not username on my computer; username on IRC
<elkbuntu> i know that. hence why i used the term 'nick'
<theunixgeek> ok. "because he was using a different nick"
<theunixgeek> there :)
<theunixgeek> look, I'm not going to be any harm to #ubuntu-offtopic . I'm going in there to have an actual discussion on quarks
<theunixgeek> may I please be unbanned?
<elkbuntu> not at this time. Come back in a few days. You still need to live out the punishment for letting your friend troll our channels.
<elkbuntu> especially since you knew he'd done it once before.
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: look, if you don't want to help I'll wait, but if I did join the channel I would not be disrupting it and I would be learning something new and possibly be helping someone else learn something
<theunixgeek> how many days should I wait?
<elkbuntu> theunixgeek, you dont learn much at all from -offtopic. some people there dont even use linux
<theunixgeek> elkbuntu: but sometimes people do answer me
<theunixgeek> I've even learned a little German in -offtopic-de
<topyli> ah yes the tuna eating cat troll
<elkbuntu> theunixgeek, then ask them about quarks
<theunixgeek> but I don't speak enough German yet :P
<theunixgeek> and I don't know if the documentation was translated to French or Spanish...
<theunixgeek> or Chinese
<theunixgeek> and those channels usually don't have as many people as in the English -offtopic
<topyli> theunixgeek: you can't really move here to idle when banned on -offtopic
<elkbuntu> theunixgeek, come back in 48hrs.
<theunixgeek> ok
<elkbuntu> 5 bucks he comes back tomorrow and tries to claim innocence again
<elkbuntu> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<elkbuntu> @mark #ubuntu-ops *!*@*201.53.244.231 tried to claim innocence, but knew why he was banned. admits letting a friend use his internet connection for IRC knowing that the same friend trolled our channels once before. told to return in 48hrs.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elkbuntu> isnt it just ever so amazing that every troll is really not the account holder, but the evil brother or friend or colleague of angelic innocents
<topyli> heh
<elkbuntu> why me. why must he cling?
<elkbuntu> topyli, i want the smart clued-up offtopic back :(
 * elkbuntu cries on topyli's shoulder
<topyli> there are some strange people there recently
<topyli> there, there
<elkbuntu> topyli, did you see this yet? http://blogs.sun.com/brendan/entry/unusual_disk_latency
<topyli> ah yes, noticed yesterday
<elkbuntu> topyli, having fun?
<topyli> sort of :)
<elkbuntu> he's outright insane
<ubottu> Jeruvy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nbeebo> some guy at #ubuntu-offtopic called slipknot fans inbred...
<nbeebo> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Noted
<nbeebo> thanks
<nbeebo> hey go fix #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, I wont join that sesspool.. call for an op-in that channel
<nbeebo> theyve stopped now anyway
<nbeebo> and how do i call for an op-in?
<Jack_Sparrow> you would normally use exclamation-mark ops > nick_of_the_Offensive_Person  Please dont use it casually, it wakes alot of people up.. and they can get testy..
<nbeebo> yeah thats why i joined here but anyway thanks
<jussi01> nbeebo: is it still an issue? if not, is there something else we can help with?
<jussi01> ikonia: pm me when you have a min
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning jussi01 
<jussi01> afternoon Jack_Sparrow
<jussi01> or evening e ven
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, alkisg said: !What is the best distro?
<nbeebo> k its calm
<MTecknology> Can somebody give me ops in -offtopic so I can kick nbeebo?? :D
 * jussi01 looks in
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll msg him  one sec
<MTecknology> thanks
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: Ill sort it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<jussi01> MTecknology: anything else you need?
<MTecknology> nope, sorry - I jumped to a different channel and forgot to part
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks jussi01 
<ubot3> In ubot3, alkisg said: !ksk is tell me
<Flannel> elkbuntu: It's doable (offtopic revitalization)
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<Cpudan80> What's your broken connection chan?
<Cpudan80> The one where people exploited by D-C-C things go
<Flannel> Cpudan80: Ours is #ubuntu-read-topic  for exploit victims
<Cpudan80> thanks
<Flannel> Hi [a1], how can we help you/
<[a1]> hi, i like to be test for the DCC ezxploit by an op 
<[a1]> the test me''  fails in #ubuntu-read-topic
<Flannel> Yes, You're not quarantined
<[a1]> that means am safe?
<Flannel> That means you haven't been a victim yet
<[a1]> If the automatic test fails, join #ubuntu-ops and, there, ask to be tested by operators.   <-- read that
<Flannel> Right, that'd be so we can remove you from quarantine
<[a1]> ok thanks Flannel
<Flannel> [a1]: If there's nothing else we can help you with, please don't idle in here
<szymon_g> hi
<Flannel> Hi szymon_g, how can we help you?
<szymon_g> i've got question: i've been banned from #ubuntu-pl but i've got no idea for what, by whom and when (i've been offline for few days)
<szymon_g> i tried to query an opp from #ubuntu-pl, but i get no response :/
<ubottu> eth01 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> szymon_g:  For LoCo channels the place to ask is #ubuntu-irc, and yeah, you'll have to talk to the ops for those channels
<Flannel> szymon_g: If thats all we can help you with, we ask that people don't idle here.  Thanks
<szymon_g> thanks
<jussi01> szymon_g: so please part now, thanks :)
<szymon_g> ok, bye
<dzup1> can i be test it for dcc exploit?
<dzup1> hi
<jussi01> dzup1: have you been to #ubuntu-read-topic and followed the instructions?
<dzup1> jyes ni did
<dzup1> am in port 8001 now
<dzup1> dzup1: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<dzup1> thats from #ubuntu-test-topic
<dzup1> tell you why, i own one of those routers, but i dont know if al vulnerable
<jussi01> dzup1: and you cannot join #ubuntu?
<dzup1> yes i can
<dzup1> i was wonder only
<dzup1> 'cuz i own the rlink router
<dzup1> so am guess am not vulnerable
<jussi01> dzup1: why did you try to get tested in the first place?
<jussi01> spoint: can we help you?
<spoint> jussi01, hello, my english is bad :(
<spoint> Garfeild is bad op in ubuntu-ru
<spoint> he banned me
<spoint> when i say "Hello" on russian to bazhang
<jussi01> spoint: had you been banned before?
<spoint> not!
<jussi01> bazhang: are you around?
<jussi01> spoint: have you spoken to him about it?
<spoint> with Garfeild??
<jussi01> yes
<spoint> not, i don't know where i can find him :(
<spoint> I received ban 5 minutes ago 
<jussi01> spoint: you can /query Garfeild 
<jussi01> that will open a PM with him
<jussi01> he is also available in #ubuntu-irc
<spoint> thanks!!!
<jussi01> which is the correct place for queries on loco matters
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i know it is.
<ubottu> Adri2000 called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-04
<nbeebo> mother fucking niggers
<topyli> way to go
<elkbuntu> nickspoon, please dont.
<nickspoon> Oh, come on.
<nickspoon> I won't do it again :)
<elkbuntu> nickspoon, ops arent allowed to have fun.
<nickspoon> Pah, says who?
<elkbuntu> says the shitstorm that will eventuate if you keep the current thing up. hell, we had to stop play-kicking other ops becuase the poor little offtopicers were scared
<elkbuntu> !language > elkbuntu
<ubottu> elkbuntu, please see my private message
<nickspoon> I've been in #u-o a fair while now and as far as I could tell no play-kicks ever did any harm. I will relent, however - I shouldn't want to incur the wrath of the important ops :)
<elkbuntu> nickspoon, wait until lynoure sees a play-kick, or someone else who likes to accuse us of abuse.
<elkbuntu> nickspoon, we're not even supposed to preemptively op up in a dispute. they scream bullying if we do.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elkbuntu> then complain if we warn, as warning is bullying
<elkbuntu> then complain that we dont give warnings
<elkbuntu> nickspoon, it might look fun from the user side, but it's not. Trolls have more leeway than we do.
<nickspoon> I'll grant you that I haven't been in here at all, but really this sounds an awful lot like whiny users getting their way.
<elkbuntu> it is.
<elkbuntu> that's how -offtopic has got to the trashpit it is today
<elkbuntu> most of the regulars are those whiny users
<elkbuntu> i mean, just the other week i got accused of not participating in -offtopic
<elkbuntu> by wobblywu
<thom> the proliferation of ubuntu irc channels still scares me. but i might just be showing my age :)
<elkbuntu> such as which?
<thom> well, such as all of them. but then, i remember the discussion about hiving the ubuntu-devel mailing list off the ubuntu one :)
<elkbuntu> heh
<nickspoon> I don't know of any regulars who complain about joke kicks. The only times people have complained (in #u-o at least) is when they don't understand why they were kicked.
<nickspoon> Or why X was kicked.
<elkbuntu> nickspoon, it's not the sort of thing you notice until you're one of us.
<nickspoon> I suppose not.
<PriceChild> One of us!
<Seeker`> people will complain about most things
<PriceChild> I'd rather we leave +o alone unless it is needed.
<Seeker`> in fact, whatever you do, someone will probably complain
<PriceChild> Seeker`++
<Seeker`> and if you are an op long enough, you'll probably pick up a group of followers that will complain about everything you do no matter what it is
<nickspoon> Which is why I don't want to be an op for any more than #u-o.
<Seeker`> bedtime I think
<Seeker`> night
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, and their complaining takes our time. it's a matter of if you have time to be screamed at. most of us dont.
<elkbuntu> nickrud, -ot is probably the hardest one to be op of.
<elkbuntu> errrr nickspoon
<elkbuntu> too many nicks
<nickrud> yep.
 * nickrud eyes nickspoon, again
<elkbuntu> he left
<elkbuntu> i didnt read what popped up with tab complete
<nickrud> before I joined obviously. But we've been down this road before, us two
<elkbuntu> heh
<nickrud> his nick is about the only one I write fully, every time
<patx> Jack_Sparrow: hello.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi..
<patx> lol pm
<Jack_Sparrow> We tried letting users make their own factoids but it got out of control fast.. now they can suggest them, and they get approved or denied 
<patx> ok
<patx>  9:46:28 PM: he has a masters option
<patx>   9:46:40 PM: u can set it to just the staff
<patx>   9:46:45 PM: er i can set it
<Flannel> patx: So, how would it be any different than ubottu?
<patx> idk... he can run in whatever channel u want him to...
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, ty
<Flannel> patx: We already have bots in all the channels we want them in
<Flannel> Thank you though, but we've got it covered.
<patx> is there anyway he can get a cloak then?
<Flannel> patx: Not an Ubuntu cloak, no.  You'd have to talk to freenode staff to get some other cloak; I'm not sure how unaffiliated cloaks work for bots.
<patx> i have one of those already
<Flannel> patx: right, I meant for your bot.
<patx> he has one of them to lol
<Flannel> Oh, you have one.
<Flannel> Why would we give some arbitrary bot an Ubuntu cloak?
<patx> unaffiliated/patx/bot/patxbot
<patx> because he would be in ur channels
<Flannel> patx: Again, thanks for offering, but we don't need any additional bots at this time.
<patx> k
<patx> can u think of any other irc chanel with cloaks that need bots... i came here cos i use ubuntu
<Flannel> Not off the top of my head, nope
<patx> k ty again
<Flannel> patx: Is there any other Ubuntu related issues we can help you with today?  We ask people not to idle here.  Thanks
<patx> k leaving no
<Flannel> Hmmm
<Flannel> SABDFL... not identified
<Flannel> going to be guested soon I imagine
<Moniker42> he hasn't enabled nick protection
<Flannel> Odd.  Someone should mention it to him
<Moniker42> only in #ubuntu too
 * Flannel hasn't either, I don't think, for what its worth.
<Moniker42> i would think if it actually was sabdfl he'd be in -dev etc?
<Flannel> Oh, its certainly not him
<elkbuntu> isnt posing as well-known freenode registered nicks like BAD in the freenode guidelines?
<Moniker42> hmm yes, but that's sabdfl's error for not enabling enforce :P
<Flannel> I know posing as a staffer is.
<elkbuntu> Moniker42, please dont blame victims
<elkbuntu> that's like saying it's ok to rob you while you're out, because you didnt have one more lock on your door
<Moniker42> let's not use flawed analogy... it's up to the user to decide if they want their nick protected when they are offline
<Flannel> elkbuntu: do you have a car analogy?
<nickrud> don't lock your car, and your theft insurance is compromised. Not blaming the victim, just expecting due diligence
<elkbuntu> Moniker42, i'd chance that Sabdfl has no idea about nick enforce
<elkbuntu> Moniker42, in fact, i'd be willing to put a wager on it.
<Moniker42> perhaps it's more like leaving your car unlocked in the middle of a car park, taking the registration plates off and leaving the keys in the lock - then saying the police should only make sure that people don't take the expensive and ostentatious cars
<Moniker42> it's not up to staff to decide whether a nick/user is important or popular enough to have their nick protected
 * tonyyarusso is here to be filled in if this is relevant to me...
<Moniker42> please ignore my car analogy... analogies are not arguments - i just wanted to oblige Flannel with a car one ;)
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: He's not here yet
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<Flannel> Oh, that guy.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !alias apachemysqlphp is <alias> lamp
<PriceChild> did someone try the former and expect informatino?
<nickrud> yes
<PriceChild> where?
<nickrud> #ubuntu. menza tried the former, I popped the latter, that was the result
<Flannel> I can't imagine why you'd expect the former
<nickrud> that's the name of the wiki page
<Flannel> well, that was brief
<nickrud> hm. maybe he was just checking if he got good info on the channel name :)
<Flannel> I guess.  He's been in here before though; wants to file a complaint about abuse.
<nickrud> is commie_cary a known troll?
<bazhang> yep
<Flannel> trollish at times, yes.
<bazhang> I am betting that amuro is kelvin911
<Flannel> Not "a known troll" just sometimes difficult
<Flannel> bazhang: He is.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, there's no harm in extra aliases if they make sense. it's when they're vague and dont make sense that i fail to see the point
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee
<genii> Wow, quiet in here. I guess thats a Good Thing
<elkbuntu> yeah
<genii> Hiya elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hi
<Tm_T> genii: saw #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<genii> Tm_T: Seems quiet last hour or so since I've been /back  ... didn't scrutinize backscoll however
<genii> Tm_T: Buckethead ?
<Tm_T> no, the other one
<genii> Ah, Minataku
<Tm_T> I wasn't overreacting, was I?
<genii> Nah
<Tm_T> I thought so
<genii> He doesn't even run KDE or *buntu
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> it was all because of calling names, really
<genii> Maybe an !ot earlier coulda helped avert... otherwise looks fine to me 
<Tm_T> nah, he knows
<genii> True
<genii> Tm_T: Hehe "remove is not an invite"
<genii> Is there a korean or esperanto channel to direct someone to?
<Flannel> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Flannel> !eo
<ubottu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<genii> Ah, nice
<genii> Apparently -oe has 1 user
<genii> -eo     rather
<Flannel> Nice
<genii> I've told nils in #u several times now how to go to #ubuntu-de and others have also pointed him at the !de a few also. Can anyone shove him there or so?
<genii> (I'm not an op there just #k)
<genii> Flannel: You see? He is stubborn ;)
<Flannel> He's not stubborn, just not used to IRC
<Flannel> genii: /j doesn't work everywhere
<genii> Maybe he doesn't know to go to the tab after it's opened
<genii> Ah, possibly only /join works then
<elkbuntu> some of the !cc factoids are a bit sparse on detail.
<elkbuntu> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<genii> I wonder how you say "select the channel name with mouse and activate"   or so
<genii> (since that usually works on gui clients)
<elkbuntu> right, and if i've launched my irc client like some website said to do, it's automatically dumped me in #Ubuntu (as the default irc clients do) then i have no idea how to do anything
<Flannel> We'd have to update that on almost all of them though
<elkbuntu> genii, "(hover and right click)" is basically all we need to append with
<Flannel> I argue its easier to manually walk the few totally clueless people who haven't other figured it out through /join #whatever
<genii> Hm
<genii> I find merit in both cases ;)
<genii> Flannel: I'm leaning your way generally. I don't want to be volunteered for editing
<elkbuntu> Flannel, we update it on the ones we can source someone to help us fix. german, spanish, french should be easy enough to find
<stdin> who's going to make sure "(hover and right click)" works in all the IRC clients?
<jussi01> is it not just click?
 * genii tries to hover and rightclick in irsii
<jussi01> and do we not just need to check the defaults?
<jussi01> ie. the default clients
<Flannel> xchat, mIRC, pidgin, [Kubuntu]
<Flannel> Opera?
<Flannel> Chatzilla
<genii> mirc under wine ...
<stdin> with Konversation, you just click (not sure if right click does anything)
<Flannel> genii: Nah, mIRC under windows.  "I cant get ubuntu to work, so I rebooted to windows, yadda yadda"
<stdin> and I'm not sure about kvirc
<jussi01> with quassel its the same as konvi
<Flannel> So, we already know its right click some places, and left click others?
<jussi01> (quassel is likely to be default in jaunty) (we hope)
<genii> jussi01: What the hell core would it use??
<jussi01> genii: monolithic client ;)
<elkbuntu> quassel?
<jussi01> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): distributed, Qt based, IRC client using a central core component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu9 (intrepid), package size 2246 kB, installed size 4236 kB
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> K-land
<jussi01> yeps
 * genii sips from his Kubuntu mug
<genii> Geez, now I can hear the crickets ;)
<Flannel> Don't jinx it
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, hyper_ch said: !de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe für Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanälen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<LBSources> whats up?
<bazhang> LBSources, you are ban evading?
<LBSources> huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> When were you banned and what nick?
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<LBSources> same nick
<Jack_Sparrow> when
<LBSources> just asking .. i came back from being away and noticed i was banned, but it seems it was lifted
<LBSources> hard to tell .. my crap client doesnt record the time
<LBSources> how useful :)
<LBSources> anyway .. it's lifted .. so i think it ok now
<Jack_Sparrow> I see one on the 26th
<Jack_Sparrow> but like you said it was lifted
<LBSources> 26th? wow .. well I dont even interact enough to be banned.. but ok
<LBSources> well .. thanks..
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, Do you have a minute..?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, sure what's up
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, i WAS LOOKING FOR THE BAN ON lbs AND i CANT SEEM TO FIND IT IN THE LOGS.
<Jack_Sparrow> SORRY
<Jack_Sparrow> Fat fingers
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> let me check
<Jack_Sparrow> the logs are utc right  	Dec 26 2008 19:07:24 
<guntbert> Hi, I suggest to change the wording of the factoid !de, I modelled it after !es and !fr to be more clear
<guntbert> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Jack_Sparrow> guntbert, thank you .. someone that speaks de will look it over..
<guntbert> translation: Most of the ubuntu-channels are English-only. for support in German please join ..... Just type /join #ubuntu-de. Thank you for your understanding.
<jussi01> !no, de is <reply>In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, LBS may have been christmaself as the times are close
<bazhang> yep that would be him it seems jack
<bazhang> oops
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (patlutz)
<jussi01> sorted
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<jussi01> #ubuntu going to the dogs again I see...
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: you didnt remove him...
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<ubottu> In ubottu, Schuenemann said: !no, pt is Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jussi01> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Schuenemann said: !no, br is Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jussi01> !no, br is Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jpds> jussi01: Shouldn't that have <reply>?
<jussi01> !br
<ubottu> br is Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> oops
<jussi01> !no, br is <reply>Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !-br
<ubottu> br has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:15:56 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-01-04 18:49:10
<jussi01> !-pt
<ubottu> pt aliases: portuguese, brazil - added by Seveas on 2006-06-21 00:53:44 - last edited by LjL on 2008-11-18 23:08:11
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> !no, pt is <reply>Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !no, br is <alias>pt
<jussi01> !no, br is <alias> pt
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<jussi01> !no, br is <alias> pt
<jussi01> !-br
<ubottu> br is <alias> pt - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:15:56 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-01-04 18:50:32
<jussi01> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jussi01> :)
<nickspoon> Well done :D
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I don't think he'll be using that long one next time.
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: you need to remember !danger ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks..
<Jack_Sparrow> Im trying to watch football and keep an eye in here
<Jack_Sparrow> Did nbeebo get unbanned since yesterday.. I thought he got banned in ot and in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> HEy HacKBoX 
<HacKBoX> Hello
<HacKBoX> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> What else can I help you with today
<HacKBoX> I was bored so I figured i would see how to become an operator
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt mean that to sound the way it looks
<HacKBoX> lol
<HacKBoX> all good
<Jack_Sparrow> HacKBoX, Just by helping in channel.. we are always watching.. and we never op.. because some asks
<HacKBoX> that is what i figured. I check out the coc. sounds good. I wasn't sure if everybody paid attention to the help given
<Tm_T> !guidelines | HacKBoX 
<ubottu> HacKBoX: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> it's all there, even how becoming an op, I believe
<HacKBoX> thanks TM_T 
<HacKBoX> thanks. I'm gonna get out of this channel
<jpds> PriceChild: u-uk meeting in 1 if you're interested.
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Tm_T> <3
<Flannel> jussi01: -pt is a LoCo channel, -br is the language support channel
<Flannel> That's why the former was removed from the factoid
 * jussi01 doesnt get how that works... 
<Flannel> jussi01: support is in -br for those languages.  -pt is for LoCo business, and -br has -br-loco or soemthing like that, for LoCo business
<jussi01> Flannel: yes, but you are supposed to be able to get support in a loco channel, no?
<Flannel> Not necessarily, no.
<Flannel> LoCos provide support, but doesn't have to be in their main IRC channel
<Flannel> (the -pt loco provides support in the -br channel, I believe)
<Flannel> Its just like we don't provide support here, or in -meeting or whatnot
<Flannel> -br is a language channel, -pt (and -br-whatever) are channels for LoCo business
<jussi01> That isnt my understanding of how it works, but if you know better please feel free to change it
<jussi01> oh yay for netsplits...
<stdin> "rehubbing" is the term they use when it's intentional :p
<stdin> FloodBot1 is going insane
<Flannel> Wow.... that... text speak guy is crazy
<ikonia> s/crazy/annoyinh
<ikonia> s/crazy/annoying
<Flannel> ikonia: I think you mean anyng
<ikonia> ha
<tritium> How hard is it to type out a full word?  Sheesh...
<Flannel> Um, whats the fcatoid for arabic?
<ikonia> I was looking !
<tritium> Not sure, without digging.
<ikonia> couldn't see it
<stdin> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<stdin> umm, nope
<Flannel> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Flannel> arabic
<Flannel> !arabic
<Flannel> odd, ok, sa it is I guess
 * Flannel always worries about offending when dealing with languages he has little knowledge about.
<ikonia> snap
<tritium> An innocent mistake shouldn't offend.
<Flannel> My ignorance is no excuse for... well... ignorance
<tritium> Have we really gotten to the point where it's safer not to help, than to risk offending?  Too much political correctness...
<Flannel> I never said I won't help.  I just said I worry about showing my ignorance
<ikonia> Flannel: I make some bad calls with say spanish and portugese 
<stdin> ooh, myrtti's here
<myrtti> hi
 * stdin waves
<Flannel> Howdy myrtti
<ikonia> howdy 
<tritium> Flannel: I know, my point is that you shouldn't have to worry about showing ignorance.
<Flannel> Hi Gasoline, how can we help you?
<ikonia> @bansearch artur
<ubottu> No matches found for artur!*@* in any channel
<Flannel> He's not in BT that I could see
<Flannel> tritium: I dislike being ignorant.  Whether from my own delisions of gradeur or whatever it is.
<tritium> Flannel: I understand.
<jrib> @mark qb|away has ignored !away for about a month
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> If I make a mistake, and accidently type !br instead of !pt, I shouldn't have to worry if I offend someone.  That is my only point.
<tritium> i.e., people should appreciate honest attempts to help.  We shouldn't be walking on egg shells while trying to assist.
<ikonia> !staff DJCanadianJeff
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !staff | DJCanadianJeff thretening in pm
<ubottu> DJCanadianJeff thretening in pm: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> 21:11 <DJCanadianJeff> DIRE IN A FIRE NOOB
<ikonia> etc
<Flannel> dire, eh?
<ikonia> he meant die
<Flannel> I think the misspelling for the sake of rhyme is a good trade off
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> only just noted that
<Flannel> Or perhaps he's stuck in a canadian textile sweatshop that's caught in a blazing inferno, and he's asking for help!
<Flannel> (Dyer in a Fire)
 * jpds looks at Ganja_Smoker in #u.
<ikonia> !staff | BiTTraffic spamming advertising urls 
<ubottu> BiTTraffic spamming advertising urls: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
 * jussi01 waves
<jussi01> heya ikonia
<ikonia> hey
<jussi01> hows things?
<ikonia> busy busy busy
<ikonia> what's going on your end
<jussi01> not so much. got time for a pm?
<ikonia> sure
<Seeker`> lo
<jussi01> heya Seeker`
<jussi01> !-amaranth
<ubottu> amaranth aliases: nvidia-beta - added by Amaranth on 2008-01-16 10:34:19 - last edited by Amaranth on 2008-03-13 20:24:41
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-04
<elky> jpds, pong?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (Groose_paloute)
<ChogyDan> anyone awake?
<ChogyDan> Groose_paloute is trolling
<elky> let me look
<ChogyDan> thanks!
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (HFSPLUS)
<MenZa> Amaranth: Much love goes out to you.
 * MenZa hat tips.
<Amaranth> I'm sort of around for the next couple of hours but X beep is not working
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<Amaranth> I have no access there
<MenZa> Me neither.
<MenZa> Amaranth: Time for staff, would you reckon?
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Amaranth> MenZa: Then again, he is calling staff on himself in every channel anyway...
<MenZa> Yeah...
<MenZa> I wonder what the deal with these people is.
<Amaranth> He is on someone else's connection and wants to get them banned from freenode
<MenZa> Presumably.
<Amaranth> But we really have no choice but to ban him to stop it
<MenZa> Indeed. :(
<Amaranth> Yay!
<Amaranth> He is K-lined
<MenZa> huzzah
<MenZa> You know, I've noticed
<MenZa> These people never seem to hit -ot
<gord> trolling offtopic stopped being fun for people i think, how can you tell them apart from the regulars ;)
<elky> offtopicers tend to play with the trolls. but yes, it's hard to tell them apart sometimes.
<MenZa> true
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, etzerd said: ubottu: I saw the list of makers, but HP is not listed
<ubottu> Gbotno called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> has anyone followed the discussio  in -ot, Phrea etc?
<Myrtti> or, could someone have a look
<Myrtti> i think he's balancing on a rope
<Myrtti> i need to go, bbl
<elky> mneptok, i would remove him, but it'd be too personal to do so now.
<elky> he is baiting and we all know it.
<mneptok> elky: i'm more than happy to do it.
<mneptok> i'm half-temtpted to say "maybe you'd have money for heat if you hadn't spent it all on drugs"
<mneptok> but my adult half is winning.
<dholbach> good morning and happy new year! :-)
<topyli> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey topyli
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jussi01> mneptok: ping
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu (aaron11)
<aaron11> I wanted to say im very sorry for what I said. I realy didnt mean it
<Pici> aaron11: Er.. you still said it though.
<aaron11> May I please get back to the channel
<aaron11> I swear to god somthing happend to /msg
<Pici> aaron11: You don't have a better reason than that?
<aaron11> I do
<aaron11> I was messaging tyulohj with /msg but for some reason the /msg part disapeared
<Pici> Why would you do that?
<aaron11> Pici: Well isnt that offtopic?
<Pici> aaron11: He was already removed from the channel, we do not need nor want our users retaliating against troublesome users.  Not only is that sort of behavior against our guidelines, but it only causes more trouble.
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> Hbx quit message on u
<Pici> aaron11: Please let me know when you are done reading the guidelines.
<aaron11> Pici: Well I dont see why he would join again while he is still banned
<aaron11> :-/
<aaron11> ok fine
<aaron11> Maybe ##linux can help
<aaron11> Pici: Done
<aaron11> Pici: If you dont want me back then just tell me if I can come back t tomorrow
<Pici> aaron11: I will let you back in, but please keep in mind what we discussed.
<aaron11> Pici: Thanks for understanding. I realy apreciate it
<jussi01> jpds: ping
<jpds> jussi01: Hi.
<jussi01> jpds: could you follow up an RT something for me?
<jpds> Depends on what it is.
<jussi01> Ive requested (or I think so) ubuntulog for #ubuntustudio
<jpds> Awesome, I don't have the privs to view the ticket.
<jussi01> oh yay.
<jussi01> could you try prodding someone?
<jussi01> (its nice to know the ticket exists though) :D
<mneptok> jussi01: pong
<jpds> jussi01: I'll poke someone tomorrow.
<jussi01> jpds: thanks.
<jussi01> mneptok: Im sorted, all good.
<tsimpson> I have internetz again :)
<Pici> yay!
<topyli> i did notice a little improvement in the internet!
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Guest13787 said: ubottu: there is no such button. but there is a start up-program button, mayby that?:P
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-05
<ubottu> mkanyicy called the ops in #ubuntu (mou and losha are playing cat and mouse)
<elky> i'm missing about 10 minutes of scrollback, someone else want to deal with that please?
<elky> split splat?
 * genii sips
<IdleOne> can someone please ask mou to stop complaining like a little bleep. and perhaps how to ask a proper question?
<IdleOne> thank you
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (osk2ta)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from osk2ta)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mou)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (Cunbuntu)
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (mou has a major attitude problem)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mou)
 * Pici sighs
 * maco hugs Pici
<maco> Pici: are you the only op around right now?
<Pici> maco: if I'm not, it certainly feels like it ;)
<maco> wanna temporarily op me? <g>
<nhandler> I'm around if needed
<MK-BB> hi, i have a question about something..
<nhandler> Although if Pici is around, I'll let him handle things
<nhandler> MK-BB: What is your question?
<MK-BB> I was wondering who do i have to talk to about changing the owner of our locoteam irc channel?
<MK-BB> #ubuntu-ko
<MK-BB> we recently had some changes to our lineup.. that's why
<nhandler> MK-BB: This question is better suited for #ubuntu-irc.
<MK-BB> ok
<nhandler> MK-BB: I would be glad to help you more there
<MK-BB> nhandler thanks..
<MK-BB> i just asked the same over there.
<nhandler> MK-BB: Alright. I'll continue helping you there. If there is nothing else, could you please /part here?
<ardchoille> LJR and the8thbit are supporting debian in #ubuntu, is that kosher?
<genii> Hm, just pointed out in #u .. the link in !hi is nonexistent
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<genii> eg, the wiki link
<genii> Ah, someone put a period too closely
<nhandler> !hi | genii (this should fix that)
<ubottu> genii (this should fix that): Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hiya jussi01
<elky> Flannel, is it just me or do these gpl vs bsd discussions get more tedious each time?
<Flannel> elky: Well, some people are being educated, so that's not too bad.  There's only one person with an agenda (and he's doing a rather poor job at pushing it)
<elky> jjswarm is trolling too, but yeah, i wouldn't call that an agenda
<Flannel> Mhmm, but that's recent
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> ughhh
<jussi01> ikonia: +1
<ikonia> I'm going to change that to a flat ban
<ikonia> hmmm, the guy doing the exploits IP was forwarded to -read-topic
<ikonia> no it wasn't - it was a flat ban
<MenZa> bazhang: Will you be watching that storm in there?
<bazhang> MenZa, for a bit sure
<MenZa> excellent
<MenZa> I don't see the problem in these conversations, as long as it doesn't turn into a big ring of the same stuff, or if it goes and turns into a poop storm.
<Pici> 'poop storm'
<elky> and cute animals wins.
<ubottu> UberTaco called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> Pici, this is our -au scott, the one who got annoyed i wouldn't exile the non-ubuntu user from the -au channels
<Pici> Er..
<elky> i'd prefer to not be the one to kick him to the dark side of the moon
<bazhang> ha
<elky> ikonia? around?
<elky> topyli?
<topyli> oh sorry, was looking for an english speaking channel
<topyli> i'll do it if need be :)
<elky> Pici snapped
<Pici> I was reading the backlog before I did anything.
<elky> Pici, fairy nuff. i was summonsing these folks so you could be a good little impartial IRCCer
<topyli> as was i
<Pici> elky: psst, topyli is 'one of us'
<elky> Pici, momentary lapse of memory
<Pici> one of us, one of us
<elky> he's only been one of you for like 5 minutes
 * Pici zones out
<topyli> gently, i'm a n00b
<elky> i'm surprised troll1972 hasn't spoken in ubuntu or appeared in either of the -au channels yet...
<elky> err, 1979. maybe i should go get sleep.
<Pici> He made a threatening remark about having my ip address... although the one he mentioned is somewhere in Poland.
<jussi01> I always laugh a little when people say they have my ip....
<elky> the chances of something of truth or actual value coming from that guy is slim to negative
<ikonia> elky: yes, sorry was at the gym
<elky> that's ok. moment passed.
<ikonia> sorry
<elky> no need
<Myrtti> hi nou
<Myrtti> how can we help you?
<goose> for any/all interested, I had to purge my logs last month so it's not very much logs, but http://honk-honk.org/stats/ubuntu.html
<Myrtti> I'm failing to see the point of the statistics
<Myrtti> oh well
<goose> no point, just...there
<goose> :p
<goose> anyways, o/
<ubottu> In ubottu, zer0x said: !openbsd is Currently at version 4.6
<Pici> !scope > zer0x
<zer0x> Pici: Apologies, I was just testing :)
<Pici> zer0x: Okay :)
<Myrtti> hello HBX
<Myrtti> do you know what your default quit message is?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<erUSUL> please see UbuntuMierda in #ubuntu the nick is UbuntuShit in english. dunno if there is rules agints that nick
<erUSUL> is gone. nvm
<ubottu> UberTaco called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> Pici, that scott chap from last night? found where i work. is now trolling the sales email address
<wgrant> elky: I got an email from him too.
<elky> wgrant, all because i wouldnt exile a debian user
<elky> i wonder how many emails sabdfl and the CC have from him
<elky> wgrant, and i wonder if we should exile him for using hotmail
<wgrant> elky: The hotmail thing was my first thought, too.
<elky> i'm pretty sure hotmail usage is an tar-and-feather offence at least.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-06
<Pici> aww... I didn't get an email
<elky> short visit from mdeonte?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<nhandler> elky: Well, at least he is behaving (at least right now)
<elky> nhandler, i hope you just knocked on every piece of wood you own
<ubottu> Losha called the ops in #ubuntu (Gravy is posting porn urls)
<ubottu> Gravy called the ops in #ubuntu (Losha is a raging homo)
<elky> left before i could ban. set ban forward to here
<dholbach> good morning
<mneptok> dholbach: hi
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<dholbach> hey mneptok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Ilmatic)
<MenZa> morning dholbach
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (ilkkarga)
<elky> oh look who's back.. thinking he's ban evading
<Pici> I hate when they do that.
<ikonia> who ?
<bazhang> hamzatoova2
<elky> he'll probably do what he did before. stay silent for a while, then pipe up with drivel
<ikonia> so he thinks he's evading....but he's not ?
<Pici> nickspoon: whats your launchpad ID?
<nickspoon> Pici: nickspoon, I think :P
<Pici> nickspoon: nope
<nickspoon> Let me just check.
<nickspoon> Pici: Ah, pinkcoons
<Pici> nickspoon: Thanks
<nickspoon> No problem.
<Pici> nickspoon: You may want to throw your irc nickname in there
<nickspoon> Pici: Yeah.
<Pici> jrib: you're a rabbi?
<jrib> Pici: news to me too
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, gord said: !linux is just awful today
<gord> shush, i wasn't talking to you
<genii> Heh
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> hrm
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<jussi01> oh, and for all you who are not in a few other chans...
 * jussi01 got engaged to his GF today! :D
<nickspoon> Congratulations! :D
<genii> jussi01: Woohoo! :)
<nalioth> congrats!
<jussi01> thanks nalioth, nickspoon, genii :)
<topyli> cheers :)
<Pici> Jussi: Congrats!
<jussi01> :)
<Seeker`> jussi01: congrats
<mneptok> jussi01: i guess that's better than getting engaged to someone else's girlfriend ;)
 * jussi01 mutes mneptok
<mneptok> jussi01: while that may make my girlfriend happy, it's not enough to get her to marry you.
<jussi01> o.O
<pleia2> lol
<genii> Gotta love those lightning-bolts
<genii> Gah
<Mamarok> jussi01: congratulations :) That was fast!
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Trizicus)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-07
<tonyyarusso> We're almost out of time - quick, someone pull a http://xkcd.com/306/ on jussi01 !
<ubottu> Flare-Laptop called the ops in #ubuntu (freefreef)
<dholbach> good morning
<MenZa> morning Daniel
<dholbach> hey MenZa
<MenZa> How's Berlin?
<dholbach> cold... -8°C, with windchill -13.7°C :)
<mneptok> 4C here. clear, starry sky.
<mneptok> dholbach: we have a guest bedroom ...
<mneptok> :)
<dholbach> mneptok: I'm not sitting outside, so I'm fine - but thanks :)
<MenZa> Niiiice. Approximately the same a bit NW.
<mneptok> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=87123
<MenZa> Out of principle, I don't click mneptok's links anymore!
<MenZa> Ah, it's only around -5.9°C here
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: wise in your age now eh?
<tonyyarusso> -9C, according to gnome-panel
<MenZa> indeed.
<MenZa> Oh yeah... panel.
 * MenZa looks around, whistles.
<topyli> hm. -10C, "feels like -16.5C". it didn't feel like 16 when i went for a smoke :\
<MenZa> My panel says -4°C
<MenZa> topyli: I felt like death when I went for a smoke. I absolutely froze lterribly.
<MenZa> terribly*
<topyli> sissy!
<MenZa> no, Dane!
<MenZa> as opposed to Finn!
<topyli> that's what i said!
 * topyli sends out the diplomats
<MenZa> :o
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: those are different?
 * tonyyarusso runs
<MenZa> I wish they weren't.
<MenZa> I want to be topylian. :(
<MenZa> s/topylian/topylinese/
<Flannel> Oh, we lost ubottu.
<MenZa> :o
<Mamarok> MenZa: we are all sissies compared to those in Manitoba :)
 * tonyyarusso wants to go to Nunavut sometime, preferably the park at the north end of Ellsmere
<mneptok> or Norwegians. they eat lutefisk.
 * MenZa loots mneptok 
<tonyyarusso> Only Norwegian descendants in America eat lutefisk these days.  Actual Norwegians just bought refridgerators.
<topyli> tonyyarusso, nope
<topyli> the modernization of noway is a myth
<topyli> norway even
<tonyyarusso> That's just what they tell people to keep the immigrants out :P
<topyli> swedes have something like that too, surströmming. very disgusting
<mneptok> topyli: but that's herring.
<topyli> aye
<MenZa> yay herring
<mneptok> give me pulla and salamiakki korskenkova any day.
<topyli> no kossu before lunch!
<mneptok> Finns are sissies. and good for them. :)
 * tonyyarusso can get pulla across the street
<tonyyarusso> The latter sounds like a tennis player.
<mneptok> salmiakkikossu?
<mneptok> Finnish black licorice vodka. danherous stuff.
<mneptok> *dangerous
<mneptok> i ate all the Kasugai gummies. no more admiring feelings of a graceful lady.
<mneptok> :(
<MenZa> mneptok: that stuff is gooooood.
<MenZa> Well, salmiak vodka.
 * MenZa nomnomnoms.
<MenZa> So, any ETA on ubottu?
<topyli> when salmiakkikossu was introduced in the 80s, lots of young finns accidentally the whole bottle :/
<mneptok> yeah, hence my "dangerous"
<mneptok> "Is there any alcohol in this?"  10m later ... *thud*
<MenZa> :D
<topyli> the stuff is too good :)
<MenZa> mneptok: rather, your danherous!
<MenZa> yeah, it is.
<MenZa> At least, if it's anything like what I'm thinking of.
<MenZa> We call it "sort svin". Vodka and 'tyrkisk peber', all mixed nicely.
<mneptok> exactly that
<topyli> same stuff
<MenZa> thought so, yeah
<mneptok> i bag of Tyrkisk Peber per 750ml of vodka
<mneptok> 1, even
<MenZa> I can't say I've ever mixed any myself.
<mneptok> it's the only way i can do it here in the US. much easier to get Tyrkisk Peber through customs than a bottle of liquid.
<mneptok> which reminds me, i only have 1 bag left :/
<MenZa> :(
<MenZa> mneptok: let me know if you need a shipment; I'l see if I can track some down.
<MenZa> I'll*
<MenZa> Now, cancer time.
<MenZa> <3 all.
<mneptok> MenZa: i have a Finnish source. he also signs my paycheck. :)
<mneptok> nicotine sounds good. out into the 0C.
<topyli> mneptok, did you write a tyrkisk peber plan into your contract? :)
<mneptok> topyli: didn't have to. Monty insists i mix salmiakkikossu at every conference and event i attend.
<topyli> oh yes, for PR
<mneptok> well, it helps other attendees tolerate me. :)
<Myrtti> Caipiroska
<mneptok> BTW, jussi *hates* salmiakki. be sure to remind him he's not really Finnish. :)
<maco> hehehe
 * maco learned jussi's not-finnish name during UDS
<mneptok> "Amanada"
<mneptok> -a
<maco> amanad?
<mneptok> or is it "Diane?"
<topyli> heh
<mneptok> since we're on the candy subject, and i mentioned my lack of Kasugai gummies, tell me this packaging doesn't make you want to taste the contents - http://www.tinypineapple.com/archives/2007/07/images/kasugai_muscat_gummy.jpg
<mneptok> like ... wow.
<maco> admiring feelings of a graceful lady? O_o
<mneptok> maco: i know
<mneptok> *boggle*
<mneptok> woo asked me "will eating this candy somehow make me a lesbian?"
<mneptok> i told her "if living with me for a decade hasn't done it, nothing will."
<topyli> rofl
<topyli> hrm have to logout
<maco> that is a fair point, mneptok
<mneptok> maco: i love you, too.  ;)
 * jussi01 hugs dholbach, thats not cold...
 * jussi01 notes that Oulu has a current temp of -29.5C
<maco> 21-32=-11/2= its -5°C ish here
<maco> jussi01: wowie
<maco> layers!
<jussi01> maco: yup!
<jussi01> maco: http://weather.willab.fi/weather.html
<maco> i made the mistake of going out with only 2 layers under my outerwear in -10°C ... only lasted an hour skiing
<maco> -29 sounds horrible
<jussi01> you dont go skiing in -29... :D
<maco> it also sounds like the point where F and C agree on a number
<MenZa> mneptok: Ah :3
<mneptok> jussi01: you're in *Oulu*?!
<jussi01> mneptok: yes, I live here
<mneptok> maco: that's -40
<maco> mneptok: oh. ok. i just went -60 + 30 = hey its -30 again!
<mneptok> jussi01: w t F! are you doing up *there*?
<maco> mneptok: rounding errors ;)
<jussi01> mneptok: see, I am a true finnish guy :P :P
<jussi01> mneptok: well..
<mneptok> jussi01: not if you don't drink salmiakki
<jussi01> mneptok: oh, I do drink salmiakki...
<mneptok> jussi01: and shoot Russians for pleasure during winter vacations.
<MenZa> I see this conversation is still going.
<MenZa> \o/
<mneptok> jussi01: is your fiancee Saami or something? ;)
<jussi01> mneptok: no, she is from Tuusala ;)
<mneptok> Tuusula?
<jussi01> yeah
<mneptok> heh
<mneptok> was there for a week last summer
 * jussi01 slaps mneptok as he was told this at uds...
 * mneptok slaps jussi01 for being violent
<dholbach> jussi01: I know, I know :)
<topyli> hrrrr -29 is really cold in oulu
<MenZa> it's really cold, full-stop
<MenZa> the -7°C here is bad enough
<topyli> jussi01, did your car start? iirc it's not a Lada :)
<jussi01> topyli: it has heating... why wouldnt it?
<topyli> oh yes you have electricity there! :)
<maco> i feel bad for any amish people in finland
<jussi01> lol
 * jussi01 is very glad of the little electric fan heater in the car also
<topyli> the closest you get is the old-school laestadians, and they're okay with anything but the tv
<mneptok> topyli: do they have Matti Nykanen CDs?
<jussi01> no
<topyli> i sure hope so!
<mneptok> there should be an 11th Commandment against such things
<topyli> no? :(
<jussi01> church music only for them :P
<maco> mneptok: against tvs?
<mneptok> "Thou shalt not allow ski-jumping porn stars to have careers in music."
<mneptok> HAI HAI HAI, I AM A SAMURAI!
<topyli> matti is no porn star, just an aspiring stripper
<mneptok> "aspiring stripper" sounds like somone that has problems with zippers and knots.
<mneptok> "hjalp! i can't get my socks off!"
<topyli> he has problems, 'nuff said :(
<mneptok> true 'nuff
<ubottu> om26er called the ops in #ubuntu (boo-boo)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<mneptok> maco: is there a reason you're still opped in #u?
<maco> mneptok: jussi's afk and asked me to watch #u
<maco> but im not normally an op there, so i cant +o at will
<mneptok> bedtime. nighty kids.
<ikonia> morning
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ikonia> hello there
<gord> someone more familiar with the bot than me, can we alias !une to !unr please
<tsimpson> you know, we have a whole wiki page explaining how to use the bot ;)
<tsimpson> !une is <alias> nbr
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<tsimpson> !une
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<gord> yeah i know but im half busy right now :)
<gord> thanks
<Seeker`> hi
<ikonia> Seeker`: .fi ?
<tsimpson> ikonia: another name for ubottu.com ;)
<ikonia> ahhh of course he's on that server
<jussi01> ?
<ikonia> I'm just being stupid
<LimCore> good afternoon gentelman
<LimCore> ikonia informed me why I was banned (we wondered with Flannel and others recently) - it turns out I did in fact said "wtf"
<ikonia> LimCore: as I explained to you it was not just "wtf" it was the fact that your first words back in the channel where just a general minor rant
<ikonia> you know the rules, you where long term banned, I spoke to you and lifted the ban, and your first words back in the channel where a minor rant and "wtf", not really a good way to return to the channel after a long term ban
<LimCore> oh? But I ranted about mac os X (it was ot, but I was repling to something)
<ikonia> I don't remember the exact details, it wouldn't be that hard to dig it out, just a little time consuming
<ikonia> the bottom line is, it's just not time effecctive to have to monitor everything you do in the ubuntu channel, this was decided long ago hence your long term ban, I thought your behaviour had improved based on other channels (which it had) and talked to you and removed the ban, then your first time back in #ubuntu you went back to your old ways, and appear to have also done this in other channels
<LimCore> ok but I didnt say anything about ubuntu.    <LimCore>  TopCat: last time I usaed mac os, it forced me to watch stupid commercialls on the DVD I bought (WTF?)
<ikonia> LimCore: that was just one line
<LimCore> I said all like 10 lines in last months. http://pastebin.ca/1741311
<ikonia> because you're been banned
<LimCore> actually, I was *going* to say something, but then I stoped and I didnt say it
<ikonia> you did say something
<LimCore> that paste there is verbatime paste of all I said. as you can grep in logs as well
<ikonia> as I said, - bottom line was you where on a long term ban because of this, I thought it was worth another shot with you, you instantly proved me wrong so from my perspective it's back to a long term ban
<LimCore> but I did not said anything. You perhaps missread what I said.
<ikonia> no, I didn't
<LimCore> then could you show me what I did said then?
<ikonia> "good job ubuntu" - nice sarcastic pointless comment as normal, WTF, macOS discussion
<LimCore> I was goind to say something, but I stoped there
<ikonia> but you had already said what I've just hilighted
<LimCore> "good job ubuntu" does not sound very insulting
<LimCore> or does it
<ikonia> to me the last few lines where just uncalled for/rude/offtopic
<ikonia> which was your previous behaviour, which you have since continued in other channles
<ikonia> I fully admit you stopped which is why I thought it best to re-invite you back after your baheviour changed over such a long period of time, but then it appears to have reverted to rude/rant/sarcasm
<LimCore> so channel policy is to not allow any not very happy comments, to have some forced candyland?
<ikonia> no, channel policy is to not have rude and offensive comments or offtopic conversations
<ikonia> I know the topic can slip at times, everyone does, but you seem unable to control your poinless comments and rants, and frequently use inappropriate language
<LimCore> I stoped right there after "good job" - BECAUSE - I instead, moved it to bugs channel, where people have less allcandy approach
<LimCore> and filled a bug
<ikonia> your "good job" comment was still something you've been asked to do with your sarcastic comments and rants
<ikonia> bottom line is - I've banned you for how I see your previous behaviour and your current behaviour pattern being a problem, we can't keep track on your behaviour all the time, it's too much effort so it's easier to put you back on long term ban again
<LimCore> I tihnk "good job" is really very polite compared to how it takes 20 MINUTES to just CONFIGURE the partitions in installer, which I then continued in bugs; I think forcing optimist comments is not too good for users of, nor for, ubuntu
<ikonia> unless someone strongly disagrees and wants to remove the ban, I'm leaving it on that stance
<ikonia> you don't have to be optimist, just cut the rants/smart mouth comments, I have lots of problems with ubuntu or how they do something, but I don't feel the need to constantly go off about them in channels
<LimCore> I was thinking of throwing the laptop out the window instead
<ikonia> that's not my concern
<LimCore> but finally it took "only" 5 hours to have sound i/o working :)
<ikonia> that's not my concern either
<Tm_T> LimCore: there's no excuses for bad behaviour in our support channels
<Tm_T> something you should already know
<ikonia> I'll have to leave for a while now
<LimCore> Tm_T: then I propose perhaps it would be better to consider normal critics to be an part of discussions on channel, as it happens in other channels... Other channels all the time get comments like "oh man this sucks" and so on, and they live, and it does not seem to be a problem - unless its rally a big flood and so on
<Tm_T> LimCore: that's problem in noisy channel
<Tm_T> LimCore: especially with your bad language
<LimCore> Tm_T: you consider "wtf" a bad language, honestly?
<Tm_T> yes
<LimCore> wow
<Tm_T> and apparently I'm not alone, as the rule of "don't use wtf" is not made by me
<LimCore> I wondered why other channels do not have problem with it, it seems
<LimCore> or, why #ubuntu seem to have noticibly more candy policy then other channels.
<elky> because it only takes a 1200 person channel a whisper and a heartbeat to go in to a frenzy of impropriety
<Tm_T> there's channels I'm on where that is problem, and channels where it isnt, rules in IRC are not same everywhere
<Tm_T> elky: that, yes
<LimCore> hmm ok I guess it makes some sense
<Tm_T> LimCore: and FYI the policy in #ubuntu is (or should be) followed in other *buntu support channels too (:
<Tm_T> oh, it does
<Tm_T> clear lines in this kind of things keep huge channels sane
<LimCore> although, people do use "wtf" as normal part of conversations this days. Perhaps you should reconsider that or something if you will
<Tm_T> LimCore: which people? all? most? where is the limit then?
<Tm_T> it's not that simple
<elky> that said, we tend to not have wtf on highlight as most of us are in channels with less need for such rules. if we notice you, it's not solely for that reason
<Tm_T> many people use very violent language, that doesn't mean its acceptable everywhere then
<LimCore> if "wtf" is not "on highlight" then cool
<LimCore> still I do not like very much how moderate amount of rant is also not allowed, it makes me think of China like approach to critisicm
<Tm_T> LimCore: support channel is not place for critisism
<LimCore> then where
<Tm_T> it's for support, and support only
<bazhang> start a blog
<Tm_T> was about to say that (:
<Tm_T> or in any chitchat channel (if their rules allows it, that is)
<LimCore> people pissed off about bugs will want to express that somewhere in freenode too
<Tm_T> LimCore: support channels are not the place, period
<LimCore> I know ubuntu is free, but still
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe we should have big flashy sign saying "support channels are not place for ranting, move on"
<LimCore> ok now it makes sort of sense. Still, I would decide to not ban for moderated amount of all this bad bad things ;)
<LimCore> Tm_T: perhaps
<LimCore> good policy seems imho to ban exponentially
<LimCore> like.. for 1h, 2h, 4h, 8h, 1d, 2d, 4d, 1w, 2w, month, months, years
<LimCore> with that you can also auto kick (and tempban) automatically for "bad words"
<Tm_T> LimCore: nope, when you already have bad record
<LimCore> Tm_T: well, that is part of the bad record
<LimCore> if you have bad record then next one can be 2w
<Tm_T> LimCore: and your previous longterm ban means this one is twice as long then?
<LimCore> Im not saying about myself
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> and really, automatic unban is not good thing when someone has misbehaved
<LimCore> well if this system would be used, then for example 5 sayings of "wtf" or "sucks" would make next bans week long
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> unbanning without any sign of learning is just nonsense
<LimCore> uhm
<LimCore> huh? O_o
<Tm_T> ban already is bad thing in my mind
<LimCore> so if person is banned 1w for aimbot,  then he is going to show "sign of learning"  how exactly, being banned?
<elky> LimCore, you've been around long enough and interacted with ops often enough that none of what is being said here about our typical practices should be of any surprise to you.
<Tm_T> LimCore: in other channels, or by talking with us
<LimCore> biggest problem with need for bans
<LimCore> is in online games. Like 50 bans per day. Perhaps some ideas from there could be inspiring for rules here
<LimCore> what I ment as well, is that automatic rules appear more fair
<elky> if you have 50 bans a day, then nobody is learning.
<Tm_T> LimCore: really, automatic unban is not helping anyone
<Tm_T> I have seen it, and it is bad bad bad thing
<LimCore> elky: typically 20 ban/day on 30 slot server, if you teamkill 2 times (even by accident). In time people do learn to be more mindfull of teamplayers (or go elsewhere)
<LimCore> similar rules for cursewords
<elky> a 30 slot server meaning 30 people can play at any one time?
<Tm_T> yes
<LimCore> yes. And this is a lot for this type of game
<elky> ... so in #ubuntu terms that would mean... 800 bans a day?
<Tm_T> and machine cannot separate bad usage of words from good, if there's one
<LimCore> its biggest server probably, and only one that big that have good quality
<Tm_T> elky: or more
<elky> geez, we are soooo harsh now :)
<LimCore> no no, there are less bad things that can be done in ubuntu
<Tm_T> LimCore: that amount of bans means no good quality to me, sorry (:
<LimCore> grep to see how many fuck|shit is used per day then
<elky> that many bans would have freenode kicking us off i suspect
<LimCore> Its not what I ment
<elky> purely for the amount of crying that #freenode would receive
<LimCore> I said 50b/day just to show that this is very very hard job to moderate a server there
<LimCore> and with this very very hard to moderate server/channel, they use few rules I described, and it works
<Tm_T> anyway, this conversations is IMO nonsense, no we cannot do that, atleast not now in any way, except _clear_ abuse
<bazhang> as do the rules for ubuntu channels
<LimCore> Tm_T: you can not define length of ban for given not nice thing, and make it longer on reoccurance?
<LimCore> in more precise way
<elky> LimCore, if we were going by a default incremental, you'd be up to about a 10 year ban by now.
<LimCore> :)
<LimCore> see? how greate it works
<elky> you might want to be more appreciative of a "we'll review when we feel it appropriate"
<LimCore> and other people less irritated by bugs would rething after 2w (or 4w) time and would be nicer
<elky> as this will stand you with some chance of seeing the inside of the channel in the forseeable future
<elky> LimCore, this conversation has run it's course. please let us get back to what we do.
<LimCore> right. still it would be better to allow a bit more critique in #ubuntu too ;)
<elky> this is one of the guys that drove hobbsee out of userspace :)
<Tm_T> I remember this one, been, well, annoying and bad behaviour for long
<Tm_T> I wonder what would drive me out, perhaps only bans...
<jussi01> [14:15:15] <LimCore> right. still it would be better to allow a bit more critique in #ubuntu too ;) <-- so we can add yet more traffic?
<Tm_T> jussi01: unwanted traffic, yes, with angry cursing and personal attacks
<elky> Tm_T, hobbsee was dealing with him in userland as well as devland, and was actually able in devland to deal with him whereas userland is much harder to moderate and hence he keeps getting chances here which frustrated her and contributed to her hitting breaking point
<Tm_T> elky: aye, my saviour is being busy outside of internet enough to not have deal with these things much I guess
<elky> other people also contributed, including the persistence in rescinding on promises by the founder of the channel that shall not be named, etc.
<Tm_T> ye
<jpds> Tm_T, elky: LimCore has joined the -bugs.
<elky> jpds, is hobbsee currently there?
<jpds> Yep.
<elky> jpds, she has him on highlight i believe, she'll be watching with bugspray in hand :)
<jpds> Woo, op mace.
<elky> he holds membership of a refined group of folks that also includes the likes of kmos and eagles.
<elky> the "Everybody is so freaking sick of" group :)
 * ikonia apologies for unbanning limcore
<ikonia> he really seemed to have changed and was contributing well to other channels, I thought it was worth inviting him back in
<Tm_T> ikonia: no harm done
<ikonia> I know, but I had hopes, he was a real pain, then all of a sudden changed to a solid contributer to other channels, then for some reason crashed again when he rejoined #ubuntu (crashed in all other channels too)
<ikonia> personally a bit dissapointed as I thought he'd turned a corner
<elky> ikonia, not worth apologising. you've just saved us the bother of having to validate the ban's continuance in the face of old data ;)
<topyli> @mark SuPeRhOmEm on -ot offensive quit message. memo sent asking to change it
<topyli> blergh
<Pici> topyli: please use the channel name too, otherwise it'll grab #ubuntu-ops's log
<topyli> oh yeah. btw i was just notified the message was read. we'll see
<topyli> and now, i have rock and roll duties. later
<Myrtti> HBX: hello
<Myrtti> HBX: do you know what your default quit message is?
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (The_shark_001)
<ubottu> In ubottu, jpds said: !testdrive is <reply> Testdrive makes it simple to run any Ubuntu release in a virtual machine, safely, and without affecting your current Ubuntu installation. See: https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<jpds> ubottu: Up yours.
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> :O
<jpds> Pici: ;)
<jpds> I just usually @login, on connect.
<jpds> Shouldn't have said that though, sorry.
<Pici> I asked MichealH to stop with the announcements, but I'm not sure if hes going to listen.
<Tm_T> Pici: hm?
<Pici> 12:06:23 <?MichealH> Get help at www.ubuntuforums.org or goto the Ubuntu IRC Channel @ #ubuntu
<Pici> 12:06:34 <?MichealH> Get Involved @ http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Tm_T> oh, right
 * Pici sighs
<Seeker`> jussi, ikonia, ping
<jussi01> Seeker`: using my nick helps
<Seeker`> worked, didn't it? :P
<Seeker`> jussi01: mind if i pm you?
<jussi01> Seeker`: of course not :)
<Pici> You can always bother jussi01
<jussi01> lol
<maxb> There's a guy in #ubuntu-meeting - MichealH - he's not misbehaving exactly - more like being unhelpfully helpful. Based on Pici's earlier comments, he's apparently known to you.
<maxb> If someone's free, it might be worth keeping an eye on him and attempting to educate him - unless that's already been tried.
<Tm_T> maxb: ah, more enthusiasted than skilled?
<maxb> Indeed. Of particular concern to me is that he's inviting people to ##ubuntu-lessons which he's apparently set up. - advertising double-hash unofficial channels on official ubuntu channels seems in poor taste to me.
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> agh, I just don't have time or patience to deal with him...
<Tm_T> someone, please?
<maxb> He's gone quiet when I called him on that, so I guess there's nothing to be done right now.
<jussi01> maxb: yeah, if he says something more ping me please
<maxb> will do
<maxb> jussi01: He's back, having ignored my question
<jussi01> maxb: Ill sort it :)
<maxb> And now he's privmsging me :-(
<maxb> <MichealH> I didnt advertise my channel just there
<maxb> <maxb> But you did advertise your channel there
<maxb> <maxb> I would prefer that any discussion continue on-channel
<maxb> <MichealH> ok
<guntbert> Hi, are those announcements in #ubuntu authorized?
<guntbert> <MichealH> ETA 90mins till Women Meeting IRC on #ubuntu-meeting
<guntbert> seems to me they increase the chatiness
<maxb> No, they are not. I've reported the same guy doing it in #ubuntu-meeting and jussi01 is on the case
<jussi01> Im in pm with him now, its getting sorted
<jussi01> if you 2 dont need anything else?
<guntbert> ok - have a nice time
<maxb> Indeed - bye!
<guntbert> ah jussi01: I think you were the one who once complained as I left the ops-channel too quickly - now please give me at least a few seconds to leave :-)
<guntbert> bye
<jussi01> I think michaelh will be fine, just a littl e over enthusiastic :)
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> something like bazhang in his early days (;
<ubottu> In ubottu, MichealH said: !unforget hammertime
 * ikonia is wondering is michaelh is sam/xcvxcsds/mesula what ever his name is
<jussi01> ikonia: doubt it
<jussi01> ikonia: he was very receptive and responsive to me ion pm
<ikonia> ISP is one of his known ones and the playing dumb trick too
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> I'm wrong then
<Myrtti> !away > Phil_Ewert
 * Tm_T huggggles Myrtti
<ubottu> acicula called the ops in #ubuntu (sooze)
<ikonia> gone already
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (Melvinov)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-08
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (_phantom)
<niko> no ops around ?
<Seeker`> niko: you going to remove him, or just keep him quiet
<niko> Seeker`: for the moment it's one hour quiet
<niko> i try to talk with him
<niko> hum, seems to fail to catalyst
<niko> <?_phantom> just ban me
<niko> after i asked him to be friendly, respect rules, etc
<niko> so feel free to replace the quiet by a kban, or i can do ..
<Seeker`> niko: feel free, its your quiet
<niko> so it will be removed in 58 minutes
<Tm_T> oh the joys of ddos
<Tm_Tr> indeed, the joys of DDOS
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> who wants to play his game this time? :(
<nalioth> what game is that?
<elky> the one where we wait for him to return?
<elky> rinse, repeat
<ubottu> ricerocket called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> ubuntuzilla?
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> anyone looked at it? is itt an automatix clone again?
<Myrtti> dholbach: ohai
<dholbach> hi Myrtti
<mnaines> ok...I don't mean to intrude but ever since moving away from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic, I've been getting horror stories about two ops
<mnaines> Ikonia and Flannel, to be exact...I keep hearing from those who have left #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic that both Flannel and Ikonia rule with iron fists
<mnaines> Everyone I talk to in #club-ubuntu and the other open ubuntu rooms said they have had issues with how Ikonia, Flannel, and Topyli use their op privileges...Banning people over trivial things such as using ubottu too many times or in the wrong way
<mnaines> Issues like that
<topyli> mnaines, thanks for voicing your concern. if you wish to make it more formal, you do need to provide some logs illustrating these issues, like a few incidents where the abuse of privileges happened
<mnaines> topyli: Why should I have to do that?  You ops should be policing each other yourselves
<topyli> we are
 * elky raises an eyebrow.
<mnaines> Apparently not if you have not been aware of these incidents
<topyli> mnaines, i probably shouldn't be a part of this discussion though since i'm one of the ops you mentioned
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<mnaines> elky, that's just the thing...Most of the people I talked to would rather just find another room than argue their case with people that are impossible to reason with in the first place
<elky> I think you'll be hard pressed to find a part of the Ubuntu community that is going to judge upon accusation alone.
<mnaines> Hence the reason I left Ubuntu and Ubuntu-offtopic and went to a room that was more family-oriented
<elky> excuse me while i go and roll on the floor laughing.
<mnaines> In #club-ubuntu, everyone knows how the ops do their jobs and they are quick to point out those facts
<mnaines> One individual I am talking to right now claims #ubuntu is a dictatorship and that the ops dictate what can be said as far as support issues are concerned
<mnaines> Its a very closed room
<elky> you walk in here, and expect us to condemn on hearsay, then tell us that room is family friendly?
<elky> mnaines, #ubuntu is logged, and you can link to sections of logs. If you wish for this to be taken seriously then you're going to need to substantiate the claims that are being made.
<maco> mnaines: more family oriented? we have strict rules about language in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic, so im not sure what you mean
<mnaines> maco: Spend a few days in #club-ubuntu and you will see what I mean...In that room, you can talk about anything so long as its not violent, threatening, or sexually descriptive
<maco> ...just the same as #ubuntu-offtopic, then?
<elky> mnaines, i've seen the inside of that channel, and you are grossly misrepresenting it.
<maco> and i dont hang out in that channel since some of the people there are known to be hostile toward #ubuntu ops and sometimes the idea that we even *have* ops
<mnaines> maco: And do you ever ask yourselves why they are hostile towards you?
<mnaines> Maybe if you did you would understand why I am here right now
<maco> mnaines: i'm not an #ubuntu op
<maco> mnaines: and i know why this person is hostile. because they got in trouble for not following the rules and are holding a grudge
<elky> mnaines, typically it's because we didn't let them have their way on things like being able to give false information and similar sorts of behaviour.
<Myrtti> they have rules now? I've been told by several of my friends is #ubuntu-offtopic that the channel is awful and should be killed
<maco> (the one im thinking of at least)
<Myrtti> of course i don't have logs!
<mnaines> maco, the one I am talking to is sebsebseb
<elky> ok, now i really am laughing.
<maco> mnaines: ah, him....
<maco> the one who makes me promise in pm that i will not repeat what he says to me, that way he cant get in trouble when he says inappropriate things?
<elky> and it is "typical" situation i detail above in which case.
<elky> mnaines, if sebsebseb would like to raise a specific complaint, he can follow the appeals process just like everyone else.
<mnaines> elky, if they are giving false information, are they alerted to that fact?
<elky> mnaines, repeatedly
<topyli> mnaines came here to discuss how to complain about a number of ubuntu ops though, not channel policy
<maco> ive seen people tell him his information is wrong and correct him many times
<mnaines> maco, he informed me that he left #ubuntu because he was banned many times not for giving false information but for misusing Ubottu and for language issue
<mnaines> issues
<elky> mnaines, those were also issues, yes. and for belittling folks
<mnaines> Well, if Ubottu is there as a help tool, why ban people for using it to get help?
<maco> its when you use it just to make it spam the channel that its a problem
<elky> mnaines, i would prefer further discussion of this be through the proper processes. seb is not here to discuss the issues, and has yet to email or contact the IRCC.
<maco> we ask that people experiment with the bot in PM
<mnaines> maco, is it possible to set a time limit on ubottu so that people can use it only once in a preset amount of time?
<mnaines> That would be the easier way to remedy that situation
<maco> no idea. i didnt write it :P
<elky> it has that function already. however this is not the only mode of abuse possible.
<Myrtti> some people have valid reasons for using the bot often...
<maco> sometimes there are legitimate reasons to use it twice though
<topyli> i would like to see logs about someone being banned for legitimate use of the bot. if that has happened, then clearly we have made a mistake
<maco> topyli++
<mnaines> topyli: Well, from what I have been hearing, the legitimate use has been to get information about how to behave in that room, but the frequency of queries from the bot could mistakenly appear to be spam
<Myrtti> hearsay--
<topyli> i would prefer not to comment on things that other people have heard
<mnaines> So then the issue becomes how many times per minute can someone use the bot before the use is no longer considered legit
<maco> its not necessarily the rate, but the *purpose* as well
<mnaines> But then again, with how many people are in that room at any given time, if every single one of them queried the bot at least once all within a relatively quick span of time, that, too, would appear to be spam
<maco> so like !botsnack a bunch of using !troll in an accusatory manner... versus "!sound | <user>" to answer a question
<mnaines> That I can understand, but someone querying the bot to learn about the language and COC rules and stuff
<maco> it would *really* help if you could point us to the logs for when he was banned for using the bot though...
<maco> for that matter, if you got him to come here and do so
<maco> or to file a formal appeal
<maco> or are you his lawyer now? :P
<Myrtti> ... are adviced to use the bot in pm
<mnaines> maco, I'm not a lawyer...Just someone who is asking why the ops don't do these kind of investigations on their own
<maco> mnaines: the irc council does investigate *IF* a complaint is filed
<Myrtti> mnaines: no formal complaint
<maco> gossip != formal complaint
<mnaines> I mean, that channel is publicly logged, so any ops with enough free time on their hands could go back and review the logs before the logs are grepped
<maco> ah yes, we should take 48 hours out of our op duties, sleep time, food time, work time, and shower time to dig through logs at a user's behest...
<Myrtti> i don't think any of us  has access to the ungrepped logs
<maco> got it!
<Myrtti> apart our own
<mnaines> maco, part of your op duties should be reviewing the logs to look for any inconsistencies
<maco> mnaines: our op duties are to react to what is happening realtime. in our free time that we volunteer when we feel like it
<Myrtti> *sigh* porridge time
<maco> if someone cares enough to try to get unbanned, THEY can build their own defence
<mnaines> maco, that tells me you do not have enough people to effectively manage a room of that size
<Myrtti> mnaines: eh
<maco> why?
<maco> we're not here to be both prosecution and defence lawyers
<maco> we're just the cops
<mnaines> That's the exact same thing Yahoo is doing now...Yahoo got in big-time legal trouble for allowing sexual predators to use their rooms to prey on young girls, so Yahoo started logging their chat rooms but they never review their logs...Well, guess what?  Illegal activity still occurs in their chat rooms
<mnaines> But nothing is ever done about it
<maco> we're not logging-without-watching
<maco> we're watching the channel and responding in real time to issues
<maco> if soemone believes they were not the source of what one of us saw as an issue...they can ask for it to be reconsidered
<maco> why should i go re-read the logs for a channel when i was *right there watching it as it happened*?
<mnaines> maco: And why can't you recruit more ops to do that for them as a sort of checks and balances?
<maco> do you think we don't call each other out?
<mnaines> I have never seen you guys do such a thing
<maco> we dont do it in there, we do it in here
<maco> ive been reprimanded for banning when i should've given a warning first
<Myrtti> guided
<mnaines> Yes, but you don't allow regular users to come in here and witness some of that stuff
<maco> why should we?
<maco> that it happens is all that matters
<mnaines> Plausible deniability...You can claim it happens all you want, but without proof...
<maco> the point is: yes, we do tell each other to calm down and take a break if we think someone's getting too trigger happy
<maco> this channel is logged as well. have fun.
<Myrtti> mnaines: ircclogs.ubuntu.com
<maco> er only 1 c
<topyli> mnaines, you really should point out where misconduct has happened. there is no way we can routinely review all logs, it's quite impossible given our nature as a volunteer group. we also trust each other by default. now, if you could point out a few incidents of misconduct, we would have something to work on. until then, we can't really discuss
<Myrtti>  meh typo
<maco> though...hmm... clogs to wear while irc-ing?
<elky> once again
<mnaines> topyli: That will be something I shall do when I get enough free time
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Myrtti> free time?
<mnaines> I get plenty of free time each week
<topyli> i've heard of it
<Myrtti> where did i just hear that?
<mnaines> Between my girlfriend, my freelance writing job, and my photography work, I still get at least 48 hours of free time each week
<maco> Myrtti: freetime is that time you could have if you skipped sleep
<Myrtti> i prefer sleep
<mnaines> And that includes 8 hours of sleep each night
<Myrtti> i get only 5 :-(
<maco> 4 for me
<maco> sometimes 5
<mnaines> I'm surprised I get the full 8 because I'm a caffeine addictr
<mnaines> addict*
<maco> when i dont have to get up for work or school on the weekends, sometimes i get 6 or 7!
<mnaines> You'll never find me without a bottle of Bawls G33k b33r in my hand
<maco> ewwww
<maco> worst rootbeer EVAR
<mnaines> Root-beer-flavored caffeine is all that is
<maco> gotta get you some Boylan's rootbeer!
<Myrtti> i'm on vacation now, get 7 hours and use my big computer once a week
<maco> delicious!  though if you want caffeinated and still tasty: Barq's
<mnaines> Some nights I sleep like a dead man, other nights I barely sleep at all
<maco> but really... eww @ g33k b33r. it doesnt even taste like rootbeer
<topyli> please join #ubuntu-offtopic for root beer bashing/appreciation :)
 * topyli polices
<maco> heh
<mnaines> Oh, well...I must go off to dreamland
<Myrtti> 12... that would explain things
 * jussi01 waves, thankful for the warm office
 * Gary shivers, my office is teh cold :'(
<Myrtti> va-va-vacation - lovely under the quilt in bed
<nixternal> isn't bawls more like cream soda than it is root beer?
<maco> nixternal: bawls makes a rootbeer now. it's terrible.
<nixternal> nm, seems they have a new flavor
<nixternal> eww
<jussi01> Gary: well our office is warm, but outside is -30
<nixternal> supposed to have an MC meeting at 01:00 Chicago time, now it should happen at 02:00...oh I am exhausted
<nixternal> jussi01: I am not far off from that temp here in chicago
<nixternal> it will be that tomorrow actually
<nixternal> but we just got another foot of snow and it is still falling
<nixternal> we now have well over 3 feet of snow :/
<jussi01> nixternal: sounds fun... :D
<jussi01> nixternal: is that -30 c or f
<nixternal> no, I can't shovel anymore snow...or snow blow it for that matter
<nixternal> -30c with windchill
<nixternal> -20c regular
<jussi01> yeah, its -30C regular here...
 * jussi01 shivers
<nixternal> -3f give or take a degree
<nixternal> yeah, we haven't gotten super cold this season luckily
<nixternal> who knows, maybe that internet inventor is right
 * Flannel stretches.
<Flannel> It's 45 here right now in the middle of the night
<jussi01> one fine day, in the middle of the night...
<Flannel> Today it was 70ish
<jussi01> 2 dead men got up to fight...
<jussi01> back to back, they faced each other...
<jussi01> drew thier swords and shot eachother..
<jussi01> sorry, your "middle of the night" reminded me of that
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> nice, again someone comes here and says "no you don't do your job properly, let me tell you how it should be done" (:)
<topyli> i wish he'd told us, but he didn't. we still don't know! :)
<Tm_T> topyli: but he told he knows how how it should done, that's what matters (;)
 * jussi01 sighs... scrollback was fun
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ikonia> hello yes
<jussi01> ikonia: PM?
<ikonia> but of course
<mneptok> topyli : ikonia : Flannel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4yHyHdJK5g <-- enjoy
<topyli> \m/
<ikonia> with the utmost respect a known "issue user" telling me about gossip of another known issue user carries little weight for me, if there is a situation where I've been to harsh I'm happy to look at it, but with those two users alone - I know I've not
<ikonia> this is the 3rd / 4th time sebsebseb has made this sort of wild accusation about me and others, and I'm getting tired of it, I'm going to ask him to join #ubuntu-ops when he's next active to resolve this
<mneptok> ikonia: the process is made clear in the !appeals factoid, i personally see no reason to cloud the issue by circumventing policy and asking him to discuss it here.
<mneptok> one man's opinion.
<ikonia> that's fine - I'm not asking him to appeal
<ikonia> I want to know why he's joining channels and making these accusations to people, as I said this is the 3rd/4th times and I've spoke to him about it once in private and he agreed to stop and he was wrong - clearly he has some other agenda here
<jussi01> ikonia: its simple trolling. thats all
<Flannel> Or he's just bitter, or mnaines has the agenda and is overstating seb3's stance/etc
<jussi01> Just one other thing, for all of you who are regular helpers in #u, are you using #ubuntu-meta?
<Flannel> jussi01: I am!
<ikonia> Flannel: mnaines has been a problem in the past and couldn't follow the rules, sebsebseb is a persistnat problem, neither hold much water for me at this time, that said, I KNOW sebsebseb does this and I'm quite tired o it
 * mneptok is not
<mneptok> ikonia: so ignore it blissfully.
<jussi01> Id like to ask for those helpers who are using it, please blog about it, and tell other helpers it exists, as its very useful and can hhelp improve our levels of support
<Flannel> If I had a blog, I'd blog about it.
<Flannel> But I'd blog about pastebin first
<Flannel> No offense :)
<Flannel> Ooh, that seems to be settled?
<jussi01> Flannel: ?
<jussi01> Flannel: the openid issue?
<Flannel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ isn't asking for OpenID
<Flannel> yeah
<jussi01> yeah sorted a few days back
<Flannel> Ah.  I've been busy this week
<tsimpson> Flannel: if you try the "Download as text" link, it will
<Flannel> tsimpson: Really?  That seems asinine.
<tsimpson> yep, so now it's only half broken
<Flannel> That's to cut down on bots? or what?
<tsimpson> no idea
<sebsebseb> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> sebsebseb: thank you for joining, I'd just like to log formally in this channel my comments and you're responses. I'd like to note for the record that I have found out earlier from today that you have been making slanderous remarks about myself and other operators and #ubuntu channels in general, I've asked you to stop this and you agreed to do this. I've found out again today that you have been doing the same thing,
<ikonia> I'd first like to ask why you did this ? do you have a problem, a complaint, and issue, or something we can genuinly resolve ?
<ikonia> accusations have been made and I'd like clarification
<sebsebseb> I went to club ubuntu
<sebsebseb> got into a pm with someone
<ikonia> step back
<ikonia> "why" did you get into a pm with someone about this
<sebsebseb> it wasn't about that, just one thing lead to another
<ikonia> actually - apologies, I should let you finish
<sebsebseb> since I touch type I can easily type in stuff without properly thinking.
<sebsebseb> they wanted to finnish off a convo in pm
<sebsebseb> we talked about a few things
<ikonia> ok - so how did you come to the situation of telling the user that 3 ops abuse their privileges ?
<sebsebseb> I didn't say that
<ikonia> ok - would you like to make clear your statement in here, as this user has made accusations and part of them he has said where from you,
<ikonia> that's the reasons I'm asking you to speak in here to get on record if there are any problems (we can address and fix them if there are)
<sebsebseb> the other person
<sebsebseb> was probably a troll
<ikonia> sebsebseb: with respect, you have had that badge in the past, hence why I'm asking you to clarify
<ikonia> it is quite plausable you said these things as I have caught you saying them before,
<ikonia> that is why I'm asking you to clarify what the issue is with the #ubuntu channels or #ubuntu operators
<sebsebseb> I am the type of person that can easilly remember a lot of negative stuff from the past, that has happended.  maybe it's, because I have some Aspergers Syndrome
<ikonia> sebsebseb: that excuse is not acceptable any more
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I am asking you to clarify what your complaint is
<ikonia> if there is a complaint - we can work on fixing and resolving it, but I need a clear explaination of what that complaint is
<ikonia> based on the person you where talking to, you had a lot of complaints and issues with the channels and operators, so if they exist, tell us and we'll try to resolve them
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu channels  are ok really at the moment,  except for off topic I suppouse.  well  take last night for example
<ikonia> I'm sorry if I'm being blunt - I'm just tring to be %101 clear
<ikonia> sebsebseb: enlighten us the problem with #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> I joined and got LJL and RWW being stupid,  something very similar happended about two months ago, but I ignored it.
<sebsebseb> I joined and it started straight away last night
<ikonia> I agree people can be stupid in there, and I'm not a fan of it personally and try to stop it myself, that said, it's not agaist the rules to be stupid
<ikonia> and I agree situations I saw last night where also stupid
<sebsebseb> well  they were trying to wind me up
<sebsebseb> really
<ikonia> ahh, I didn't see that
<sebsebseb> get a reaction,  at first I wasn't messaging at all
<ikonia> what do you mean by messaging - talking in the channel ?
<sebsebseb> ,but they put stuff untill  I did.  well those two  seem to not like me,  which was made clear actsaully last time in pm to me, when something similar happended.
<sebsebseb> yes in the channel it happended
<ikonia> sebsebseb: but you where not talking to anyone in pm at the time ?
<ikonia> and you where not talking in the channel either ?
<ikonia> (again just trying to be clear)
<sebsebseb> saying  stuff to wind me  up bully me, annoy me, whatever the reason.  to do with  my bot useage in #ubuntu  that I did a lot of last year.  the first time that happended.  I pm'd them about it, and asked,  and it was made clear to me in pm that they didn't exactly like me.
<sebsebseb> that
<sebsebseb> is why
<sebsebseb> those two
<sebsebseb> why I don't feel that welcome in off topic, hence giving club ubuntu a try again,  every now and again
<ikonia> ok, well, first of all, I'll look at the logs last night to check that, I assure you. Second that complaint you've just made is nothing to do with the rules in the ubuntu channels or the operators, which is what the person you where talking to last night said you had a problem with
<ikonia> sebsebseb: don't forget if you are not happy with someones behaviour you can always join here and report it, or call the !ops trigger if you need it urgently
<sebsebseb> yeah I started saying in pm,  similar stuff that I have said before to people in pm
<ikonia> could you clarify what that is
<ikonia> please
<sebsebseb> with an idea that I am not actsaully liked by  some of the Ubuntu ops  including yourself and Flannel
<ikonia> (rough overview - doesn't need to be word for word)
<ikonia> ok, this is making more sense
<ikonia> that ties in what he was saying, although he was making more serious complaints in your name
<topyli> looking at -ot logs from yesterday, i see a couple of humorous comments about sebsebseb's silence after joining, and how much you were supposedly missed. nothing unusual for -ot.
<Tm_T> sebsebseb: and fyi I have hint of AS too, with other things (:
<ikonia> sebsebseb: if you feel people don't like you, I understand that's not nice, part of the problem is you have a resputation as being a problem user based on your long history,
<ikonia> people will monitor you more close due to your history (and events like there where you cause other people to becoming involved in your personal perceptions)
<sebsebseb> topyli: last time it was a bit like that as well, but RWW made it clear in pm that he didn't like me,  maybe LJL as well
<ikonia> sebsebseb: they are not obliged to like you
<sebsebseb> that particualr guy by the way said to watch out for topyli
<sebsebseb> and that ikona and flannel are like brothers
<sebsebseb> I asked what he meant by like brothers, but never got a reply
<sebsebseb> to that
<ikonia> as long as they are not causing you any discrimination or abusive behaviour, just ignore them
<sebsebseb> guy as in the one  from tonight
<ikonia> yup, I understand
<ikonia> so if I may paraphrase, your complaint is (and it's not really a complaint) is that you feel like a few operators and channel members don't like you very much
<sebsebseb> after something I had put, he was taking a while to reply,  and I got the impression that it might be, because he had joined here, and was trying to cause trouble
<sebsebseb> that person made it clear enough in pm to me, that he wanted to cause some trouble
<ikonia> well - lets not worry about him any futher and try to rsolve your issue
<sebsebseb> and ideally have other people complaining about ops, so they can get together, and  complain together. witnesses etc
<ikonia> if there is something to complain about, thats fine, we can look at it, mistakes and bad judmgent can happen, if there are logs/examples more the better
<ikonia> don't shy away from a genuine complaint
<jussi01> !away > jasonjang
<ikonia> sebsebseb: bottom line is a.) you do have a history so people will monitor you more close than others until they have confidence in your behaiviour (bad mouthing to other people doesn't help)
<ikonia> sebsebseb: b.) people don't have to like you, based on some of your earlier behaviour it may take a while for people to forget and put it past you, but as long as they are not abusing you, or being rude etc you're just going to have to ignore it until they have faith in you (as with point a) if there are any problems that you feel overstep the line, contact the operators in here
<ikonia> I do understand how that can feel alienating though (both point a and b) but that's part of growing up - excepting the consiquence of your earlier behaviour, I promise it will go away if you can keep your head
<sebsebseb> my earlier before, swearing in the channel?   and what else?
<sebsebseb> behaviour
<sebsebseb> not before, don't like when I type wrong word
<ikonia> sebsebseb: you've got a long history of questionable behaviour in #ubuntu
<ikonia> do you really want to go all through it again ?
<sebsebseb> no I guess not
<ikonia> you know your behaviour has not been good in the past, so I'm guessing you feel this way as people remember it, it will go though
<ikonia> complaining to people randomly as you have done now on multiple occasions won't help, more so if they have their own personal agendas
<ikonia> that said - having a genuine issue or complaint will always be addressed in here
<sebsebseb> yeah that second part,  I think I learnt that now for sure
<ikonia> so don't feel you can't say something to anyone
<ikonia> if you're not comfortable with myself or Flannel then talk to one of the other operator there are plenty in here
<ikonia> no-one will refuse a pm from you if you feel it's personal
<ikonia> sebsebseb: thank you for coming and clarifying your comments, I felt it important to get them on record based on the accusations the other user was making
<sebsebseb> when I started helping a lot in #ubuntu  it had been after a few bad months,  on the verge of depression.   and I wasn't that good in the channel to begin with,  swearing abrivations for example yeah. and that kind of stuff didn't help my reputation which I remember you saying at the time
<ikonia> ok - so in my mind your reputation is going, (or was) but it keeps popping up with issues like this
<ikonia> stick with it and it will go,
<sebsebseb> some of my support wasn't that great in #ubuntu really I guess,  but I tried.  and well I helped a lot of people last year in there as well.   Then the whole using the bot maybe a little bit to much,  and being dictated to sometimes about how to use the bot,  which annoyed me quite a lot at the time.
<ikonia> I fully understand that
<sebsebseb> well
<sebsebseb> I don't know if you people know
<sebsebseb> ,but
<sebsebseb> I guess some of you do
<sebsebseb> they are working on a proper  Ubuntu Manual for beginners who have come from Windows and Mac OS X
<ikonia> I'm aware of some of that
<sebsebseb> that isn't offical yet, but they will be trying to get it to become offical. and part of the ISO even.   nice little channel that one as well etc.   anyway hopefuly that becomes a success,  means I would help much less in #ubuntu as well.  since  I was mainly doing basics anyway
<ikonia> sebsebseb: there is no problem with you helping in #ubuntu at all
<ikonia> don't feel that way, you're more than welcome,
<sebsebseb> oh you have noticed I haven't been helping their that much recently?
<ikonia> not really no
<sebsebseb> well  I have done weeks where I haven't gone in there at all recently.  Since I got other things I want to do.
<sebsebseb> and not that keen on Karmic anyway
<sebsebseb> hence why I put Mandriva on this computer
<sebsebseb> anyway I guess we are done really in here now, unless there's something else?
<jussi01> sebsebseb: thanks for coming in and explaining, its helpful :)
<sebsebseb> I am not so sure about Lucid for my own computer useage,  but with the manual being properly advertised and all that,  I think there's a chance of it maybe gaining some market share, that is a bit more proper.
<sebsebseb> anyway ok
<sebsebseb> bye
<elky> sebsebseb, you're still in the channel
<ikonia> sorry, my phone went
<elky> i'm wondering, did I go to sleep and i'm dreaming up fictional encounters for lulz again?
<ikonia> no
<elky> darn
<ikonia> hello Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Hi
<ikonia> Jordan_U: how can we help today ?
<Jordan_U> ikonia: "02:54 < Jordan_U> !google | quintin_ isolat3dsh33p"
<ikonia> Jordan_U: if you're talking about quintin_ I'm watching him and trying to engage him in a pm
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Yes
<Jordan_U> Thank you
<persia> If someone is cool, and wants to knock a spammer, files2{2,u}@92.1.247.78 could use some investigation :)
<persia> cf. #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-motu
<bazhang> hitting many more channels as well
<persia> I thought so.  Aren't there ways to make that not happen?
<Pici> I'll bug freenode
<Pici> or bazhang will
<bazhang> just told them persia Pici
<bazhang> whoops :)
<Pici> :)
<persia> Thanks :)
<jrib> bunch of clones just joined #ubuntu
<jrib> and there they go
<bazhang> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<bazhang> kottizen ?
<jpds> Yeah, they're having fun.
<bazhang> so that was spoofing the actual user kottizen then
 * MenZa waves to christel.
<christel> heya MenZa :)
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-geeks?
<Myrtti> aj
<Pici> aj?
<Myrtti> ah.
<ikonia> ????
<bazhang> baribal recommended it to suman
<Myrtti> yeah, a joke
<Pici> !-cn
<ubottu> cn aliases: zh, tw, chinese, china - added by ompaul on 2006-06-18 00:52:45
<bazhang> ha
 * Pici sighs
<Myrtti> Pici: did you get it sorted?
<Pici> Myrtti: Yeah, I'm talking to him in pm
<Myrtti> thought so
<jpds> 17:11:25 < ~ttbabie> hi room 18 female here but iam bi
<jpds> -devel
<jussi01> and they quit
<genii> Hm. "405 #ubuntu-ca You can't join that many channels"
<jpds> Well, 405 channels does sound excessive.
<genii> I only have ~20 going
<jpds> 20 is the limit on Freenode...
<topyli> genii, ubuntu-offtopic counts as 490
<topyli> err, 390
<Pici> genii: You can ask for an extension in #freenode
 * Pici doesnt know how he was only in 20 channels before he got +u
<jussi01> Pici: I have same feeling
<genii> Pici: Thanks.
<genii> If it gets extended how do I know? Chanserv msg?
<Pici> You should see something about being granted +u
<genii> OK
<genii> Looks like no ones awake in there
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: googleit is <alias> google
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !no eol is <reply> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases . For Upgrades from such versions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades .
<Pici> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<genii> Yay, +u
<Pici> yay
<Tm_T> genii: hadn't before?
<genii> Tm_T: Nah. Was usually in 15-18 but added recently #ubuntu-eeepc and #libbluray where I started to hit the wall
<Tm_T> ah
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (msconfing1)
<Myrtti> should he be muted?
<genii> Hm... niko is asking me to /msg nickserv set accountname genii        .. is this to set my primary name to that? (I think my primary is actually genii-around)
<Pici> Is there a problem for you?
<genii> Pici: No, njan set me +u already and it works. Just wondering what the niko thing is about
<Pici> niko is in this channel, you know
<niko> genii: that's only to have your accountname match your cloak, nothing else :)
<Pici> Which njan should have checked, but /shrug
<Pici> niko: The channel access lists will update themselves with the new account, right?
<genii> niko: OK, I'll do it
<niko> offcourse
<Myrtti> !away > Claudiu__
<erUSUL> !esd
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<erUSUL> !no, esd is <reply>esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !pulseaudio instead
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, erUSUL said: !no, esd is <reply>esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !pulseaudio instead
<elky> see, you don't need to come here specifically
<erUSUL> i know
<erUSUL> most edit request get lost through the cracks this days. maybe comming here raises the chances of this being acepted
<erUSUL> but anyway; i'm off if my pressence bothers you
<erUSUL> bye
<ubottu> In ubottu, nhandler said: !no esd is <reply>esd is the enlightened sound daemon. It is deprecated, use !pulseaudio instead.
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nhandler> !no esd is <reply>esd is the enlightened sound daemon. It is deprecated, use !pulseaudio instead.
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<coolkehon> hi
<coolkehon> i need the shellium vhost unbaned from #ubuntu plz
<coolkehon> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> coolkehon called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<jrib> coolkehon: please don't do that
<coolkehon> ok
<jrib> coolkehon: I'm checking
<coolkehon> ok
<coolkehon> sorry
<jrib> coolkehon: can you explain comments by Melvinov here http://paste.ubuntu.com/353684/
<coolkehon> one sec
<coolkehon> gimme a sec pls
<jrib> coolkehon: sure
<coolkehon> was waiting for an admin of shellium.org to review
<coolkehon> *still waiting
<coolkehon> jrib, i can't speak for that one guy but it looks like he abused the vhost
<coolkehon> i think somewhere in the rules on shellium.org that you can't get banned anything like that because it hurts the other users
<mneptok> i see nothing about terms of use or rules on the shellium site.
<coolkehon> did you check the wiki
<coolkehon> rules are there
<coolkehon> well more rules
<Floops> Evening
<Floops> Sorry hands was full trying to finish up something
<nalioth> hi Floops
<Floops> where they more than one case of person behaving bad with our system
<mneptok> i see no terms of use on the wiki, either.
<Floops> that no one can login from our ips
<Floops> to ubuntu channel
<coolkehon> hi Floops
<jrib> Floops: Melvinov's actions here http://paste.ubuntu.com/353684/ .  That's the only case I know of
<Floops> i see this
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Floops> reason why i asm asking
<Floops> if this is a once case senerio
<Floops> why no one is allow to get in now
<Floops> from the ban put on @shellium.org
<mneptok> jrib: there are quite a few examples of banned Shellium users, actually.
<nalioth> Floops: it's not a "once case scenario". :(  unfortuantely, shellium is used quite a bit for abuse
<Floops> aye
<Floops> soo why is it not being report
<Floops> to admin who manager the shellium here
<Floops> i seen if freenode staffer have issue
<Floops> they reported
<Floops>  it
<mneptok> it's not our job to monitor your users for you.
<Floops> it not monitor our using
<Floops> if u have issue with them
<Floops> or i hav eissue with some
<Floops> i ask a question
<Floops> is that monitroting
<Floops> montorint
<mneptok> it's our job to make sure the Ubuntu IRC channels are useful and operate well. thus far, they seem to be better without Shellium users than with
<nalioth> Floops: again, due to the open nature of your service, it's easier to just ban it totally.  Yes, single user's accounts are removed, but more are created and the abuse continues  :(
<elky> Floops, is there a defined process that we would follow. a web form, an email address, etc?
<Floops> yes
<Floops> if i see issue
<Floops> i would report to admin@shellium.org
<Floops> but i guessing this is set in its way
<Floops> which is totally understandable
<Floops> for abuse
<Floops> and we do handle abuse with removal of account
<Floops> thanks for your help
<mneptok> Floops: require a US$10 one-time payment for access to IRC clients or BNC. create terms of use that are clear about what you will tolerate and what you will not. and ban users from your system found to be breaking those rules. it's far less likely for people to abuse systems they have paid for.
<mneptok> ugh
 * nalioth shrugs
<elky> it's probably worth considering a trial of process one weekend when someone is guaranteed able to sit and play whack-a-mole to demonstrate the point to him
<mneptok> elky: if i were him i'd block access to the IRC clients except to a chosen few during that time, and make you eat your words.
<elky> mneptok, i doubt he'd be able to keep that up for long ;)
<coolkehon> uhh not to interfere or anything since it isn't my site... but not all users use it to do bad things and they do ban a lot of people for doing stuff (stupid stuff sometimes too).
<coolkehon> it's like with hackers
<coolkehon> not every hacker is bad
<coolkehon> there are just a lot of hackers and some of them do bad things
<coolkehon> so those are the only ones you'll ever notice really
<elky> coolkehon, it's a noise:signal ratio we base it on. where the noise is the bad guys and signal the not bad guys. there's more bad guys than good guys on shellium :(
<Floops> by the way
<coolkehon> i use ubuntu
<Floops> i didn't mean to sounds rude
<Floops> just wanted to say that
<Floops> just incase i came off that way
<coolkehon> elky, then why not ban the individual by nick and ident and only allow registered users to speak in the channel ?
<mneptok> Floops: you're like Miss Manners when compared to most of your users. ;)
<mneptok> coolkehon: because most Ubuntu users are not registered Freenode users.
<coolkehon> good point
<mneptok> coolkehon: we're not going to make #ubuntu a substandard resource just because one free shell provider would benefit from it.
<coolkehon> ok
<coolkehon> hmm i'll try to think of a way to solve it
<mneptok> coolkehon: get another shell host?
<mneptok> coolkehon: or just run an IRC client locally?
<coolkehon> mneptok, i know some people and i think its best i keep my ip from them ;)
<coolkehon> also i have another shell
<mneptok> !cloak
<jrib> !cloak | coolkehon
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubottu> coolkehon: please see above
<coolkehon> its not just me
<coolkehon> yeah i know
<coolkehon> i have a cloak also
<mneptok> then there you go.
<coolkehon> i use mine instead of shelliums
<mneptok> "he who lies down with dogs gets up with fleas," grasshopper.
<mneptok> ;)
<coolkehon> i pounce with the lions
<elky> coolkehon, against the brick wall that is our proxy policy.
<coolkehon> so there is no way you can just ban users ident and username and then send an email to the admin@shellium.org
 * coolkehon is trying to find a middle ground kind of fix
<mneptok> coolkehon: add an extra hour to every Ubuntu ops' day and we'll consider it.
<coolkehon> shellium users aren't disturbing #ubuntu that often are they
<mneptok> almost a ban per month last year
<coolkehon> one ban per month really doesn't seem that much... then again i don't usually admin irc's especially those as large as #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-09
<mneptok> there are not 600 shellium users contributing and one disruptive person each month
<mneptok> it's a law of averages. most of the traffic from Shellium does nothing to help Ubuntu and its users.
<coolkehon> the server was down for 3 months so it couldn't have been all year
<coolkehon> mneptok, i helped once in ubuntu :)
<mneptok> and 11 people got banned last year
<coolkehon> mneptok, how come you guys didn't contact shellium.org sooner
<mneptok> an 11:1 ratio ain't gonna get the host unbanned
<mneptok> one last time ...
<coolkehon> :(
<mneptok> it's not our job.
<coolkehon> yeah but it would have been helpful (no offense) :)
<jrib> I have no way of knowing if the host I ban is a shell service or not
<mneptok> Shellium now knows about the issue. they can fix it, or not.
<coolkehon> i'm sure they would have fixed it much sooner if they had know
<elky> coolkehon, the way to fix it is to charge money, or ban irc. which of those options do you want them to take?
<mneptok> you offer a free shell service, have no terms of service, and are *surprised* when asshats abuse your service on IRC?
<mneptok> that goes beyind naivete into the realm of "f-ing stupid"
<coolkehon> one sec
<coolkehon> here are some rules
<coolkehon> http://wiki.shellium.org/w/Rules
<coolkehon> i think they may update it soon
<mneptok> well, seeing that it has no rules about trolling, exploits, and other abuse ...
<mneptok> i call that "no terms of service"
<elky> i really wonder how you're not using a proxy though
<coolkehon> meh. hopefully they'll update the rules
<coolkehon> i was under the impression that all that was in the rules
<coolkehon> including something about not being banned or *lined from servers or channels
<coolkehon> http://wiki.shellium.org/w/Rules
<mneptok> coolkehon: being a troll is not "IRC abuse"
<mneptok> it's behavior.
<mneptok> "All users will abide by the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct and the Ubuntu IRC Guidelines at all times on all channels. Failure to do so will result in account termination and removal of all personal data from Shellium hosts. There are no exceptions."
<mneptok> something like that *might* make us re-think the issue. and a Shellium staffer in every Ubuntu channel 24/7 to monitor for abuse if you don't want the entire domain banned again.
<coolkehon> bbl
<MenZa> elky: your blog insists I'm using Safari on OS X :\
<ubottu> slangasek called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (Claviceps)
<elky> MenZa, browsniff was written in 2005. it has not been updated. i don't feel like updating it. i haven't updated my blog theme since chrome came out. i don't feel like ripping the browsniff stuff out because chrome can't report itself decently
<coolkehon> ok i'm back (for now)
<coolkehon> http://www.shellium.org/?q=user/register
<coolkehon> come to find out i knew i had seen something somewhere
<coolkehon> it's when you first register
<mneptok> and?
<mneptok> where does that say *anything* about IRC behavior?
<mneptok> it only discusses illegal activities
<mneptok> being an asshole is not illegal.
<rww> Evenin'. If someone's connecting and disconnecting about every five minutes, is that often enough to be considered spammy and problematic?
<rww> (Drygrain in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic)
<elky> rww, well he's not reconnected this time...
<mneptok> rww: and the person is not doing it, latency is.
<rww> mneptok: I figured. Was just wondering whether it fell within the realm of being banforwarded to ##fix_your_connection (or whatever it is) that I see occasionally.
<coolkehon> mneptok, i updated the rules
<coolkehon> http://wiki.shellium.org/w/Rules#Server_AUP
<coolkehon> http://wiki.shellium.org/w/Rules
<mneptok> coolkehon: what about #ubuntu-offtpic? #ubuntu-us-nm? #ubuntu-devel?
<coolkehon> one sec
<mneptok> coolkehon: and who will ensure the user is banned? it won't be us, as reporting your users breaking your rules is not part of our responsibility.
<mneptok> what will happen is that shellium will be banned. and if you'd like it to be unbanned, you can come here and give us proof that the offending account has been revoked.
<coolkehon> that would be Melvinov
<mneptok> for one
<coolkehon> any other names pls
<coolkehon> i'll forward them to the a couple of the shell admins and the owner(s) of the shell
<mneptok> unf_
<mneptok> steil
<mneptok> k1ng
<mneptok> gizmo
<mneptok> 2008-07-17T11:11:40 *** ikonia sets mode: +b *!*@fuck.you.pay.me.shellium.org
<coolkehon> ah gotta love those vhost
<mneptok> and until Shellium removes the ability for people ti use profanity in hostmasks, the ban will not be lifted
<coolkehon> wait mneptok why don't you just ban that vhost ?
<mneptok> and wait for the next one?
<mneptok> no thanks.
<mneptok> and until Shellium removes the ability for people to use profanity in hostmasks, the ban will not be lifted
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<Seeker`> how many possible variations are there on "fuck you"?
<coolkehon> there is only one that i know of
<coolkehon> i'll check shellium's vhost
<Seeker`> coolkehon: if you have free choice of the host, there is a huge variation
<mneptok> that hostmask just screams "this service run by a bunch of juvenile idiots that think swearing is 'cool'."
<coolkehon> one sec i'll have to check
<nhandler> Any -motu OPs around? Otherwise, I'll PM HFSPLUS
<coolkehon> heh not everybody
<mneptok> and that does not inspire us to believe any action will be taken when abuse happens.
<mneptok> nhandler: i'm on it
<nhandler> Thanks mneptok :)
<coolkehon> mneptok, have you ever heard of the WTFPL
<coolkehon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL
<coolkehon> would you say that's juvenile
<coolkehon> i like that license and i use it for a few of my programs (unreleased so far)
<mneptok> coolkehon: if you can't see the difference, this conversation is pointless.
<coolkehon> :(
<mneptok> WTF stands for .... ?
<mneptok> to me, it's "what the frack?"
<mneptok> prove me wrong.
<mneptok> whereas that vhost is wholly unamibiguous.
<Seeker`> means wobbly thin fries to me
<ubottu> Kingston called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<coolkehon> back
<coolkehon> ok
<coolkehon> what's that about HBX
<coolkehon> HBX has quit ("Bye...fuckers")
<coolkehon> hmm
<coolkehon> something going on fishy
<coolkehon> mneptok, i spoke with an admin and they said that this isn't our vhost
<coolkehon> 2008-07-17T11:11:40 *** ikonia sets mode: +b *!*@fuck.you.pay.me.shellium.org
<coolkehon> they said shellium doesn't have vhost like that
<christel> based on the timestamp you just pasted with the ban it was set in july 2008, so a year and a half ago -- such a host, if it existed back then, may very well have been removed.. or is your timestamp wrong? :)
<christel> that said, i'd be surprised if its much more recent as freenode has a global ban on hostmasks containing the word "fuck" -- so even if the vhost still exists users wouldnt be able to connect with it and the blanket ban on it has been in place for atleast the last year
<coolkehon> ok
<christel> sorry, i realise it doesnt help with the issue of ubuntu banning shellium, but hopefully it helps explain the lack of that vhost with shellium -- the age of the ban i mean :)
<Bryanstein> Hello christel
<christel> heya Bryanstein :)
<Bryanstein> mneptok:
<Bryanstein> christel: I missed you at OSCON...anyhow that vhost with the f$%# word in it is pretty old actually. I see we have a few guys that are creating issues, and some make it seem as if our service is a pathway to abuse other services which is totally not the case
<christel> Bryanstein: yeah, from the logs i can find online and from the timestamp of the ban set as per mneptok and coolkehons paste in here it seems to date back a year and a half
<christel> it doesnt appear to exist any longer, and even if it did shellium users wouldnt be able to connect to the network using it as we ban hosts containing the word "fuck" and have done for quite some time (due to a entirely different shell provider alltogether)
<christel> that said -- i don't know if ubuntu ban shellium entirely due to that one host which once existed or whether there's other issues, i was just trying to clarify for coolkehon regarding that particular one as it was singled out as an example :)
<coolkehon> hi thanks for the highlight ;)
<coolkehon> :P
<coolkehon> continue ...
<christel> haha sorry! :)
<coolkehon> np
<christel> Bryanstein: and i need to try make it over to that side of the pond for a conference or two again soon! :)
<Bryanstein> Well that guy...he's a nut case. He was looking to get booted, but if SHellium was used primarily for abuse reasons then most nicks that get bans would no longer exist as I'm sure they still do on freenode
<Bryanstein> Well christel I would surely aid in getting you booked...JonathanD was just at SELF last year
<christel> ah yes! he spoke highly of it too (SELF that is), sounds like it was a good one
<christel> i'm sad to be missing scale this february, but hopefully i'll manage to make a trip over later in teh year for something
<christel> i dont really know what ubuntu's experience is with shellium users -- from a freenode pov though we've had good experiences, as you guys are quick to act on the rare occasions there's abuse and always work with us to minimize disruptance to other shellium/freenode users
<Bryanstein> You guys have helped us out quite a bit in the past and it is always appreciated. tomaw can attest to this as tomaw interceded on our behalf quite a few times. If we didn't care then I nor coolkehon or Floops wouldn't have come here to ask that the ban be lifted
<coolkehon> ^
<Bryanstein> mneptok: you alive over there?
<Bryanstein> christel: mneptok keynoted at our last conference and brought the house down...literally
<christel> yeah? :)
<Bryanstein> Well first mneptok is just a different breed of individual(if you ever meet him you'll know what I mean) actually weren't you at the Community Leadership Summit christel ?
<christel> no, unfortunately i ended up with a bit of a family emergency :/
<Bryanstein> Sorry to hear...I saw your name on the list and figured I just missed you
<Bryanstein> any other Ubuntu ops alive now?
<christel> i fear they may have all run away -- i have that effect on them!
<Bryanstein> Sheesh
<nhandler> I'm still here
<christel> hehe
<Bryanstein> nhandler: ah...we have a pulse
<nhandler> I agree that banning all shellium users, especially when the admins are responsive is not the best soltuion. We will definitely try and find a better way to deal with this. However, due to the time zones, it might need to wait a little bit
<Bryanstein> Sure nhandler that sounds great...and especially if christel says we are fast...then you know its not just fluff
<christel> hehe
<christel> i'll leave you in nhandlers capable hands, while i get some snooze -- but if there's anything we (freenode) can do to help shellium/ubuntu find a better/different solution then give me a ping and we'll see if we can help in some way :)
<elky> you might want to make it much clearer to your users though
<Bryanstein> sure christel thanks and good night
<Bryanstein> elky: I'm listening
<Bryanstein> elky: these guys get the whole blah blah when they get an account...first this is how it goes...most users get vouches, which in turn those 4 users who vouch them police their behaviour as well. Because if the user gets locked...then all 4 vouchers do as well
<elky> Bryanstein, well unless ive missed something in the scrollback, you don't actually publish a very satisfactory AUP
<Bryanstein> elky: that might be true, but the nature of odds is that there is just a percentage of users that join networks that will act unaccordingly to any rule posted
<elky> regardless of your responsiveness, i'd like to see that get some serious consideration, not just "users will be users"
<elky> that way *we* have something to point to
<Bryanstein> Oh that's not all that I'm saying...it has been "modified" but it's not a full draft to address our to attempt to counter the forementioned behaviours
<Bryanstein> I'm not saying oh please ...do this for us...and then we do nothing
<Bryanstein> We really never had this issue..it was the other way around
<Bryanstein> We'll have to make the rules more granular indeed
<nhandler> elky and mneptok: It doesn't look like we will be able to resolve this issue right now. It might be best for us to put put together a list of issues/concerns/reasons we feel the ban should stay (if you feel that way). That way, we can try and come up with a way to allow the shellium users who abide by the rules to participate in #ubuntu and keep out (and make sure the shellium admins are notified) the troublesome users
<elky> a way to report when admins are unavailable that doesn't require hunting down *all* admins each time to tell them individually is nice. we know what this address is now. the AUP is still a concern for us when we get folk like coolkehon showing up asking why we've had to exclude the hosts until admins show up
<elky> and that acceptable use policy should explicitly state that shellium admins work actively with service providers, but understand that in cases of abuse that it sometimes the whole service needs to be banned
<nhandler> elky: I don't think it would be too hard to come up with an easy way to alert the shellium users to a troublesome user. Maybe we could add a !shelliumadmins factoid that alerts them in a shellium irc channel (similar to how we get notified about ! ops in here)
<nhandler> elky: I am also pretty sure that they would be willing to work with us to make the policies a little more clear
<elky> nhandler, please read what i said properly.
<elky> "<elky> a way to report when admins are unavailable that doesn't require hunting down *all* admins each time to tell them individually is nice. we know what this address is now. [...]"
<coolkehon> now i thought about something like !whatever
<coolkehon> but didn't bring it up :(
<nhandler> elky: A script could easily check which shellium admins are online and how long each has been idle (to determine when they are unavailable).
<elky> nhandler, no, it just tells us how long since their client did something, not who is availabe
<Bryanstein> Before each user even registers on our site...there is a big fat hairy AUP...the one on the wiki was really just for our channel. Though to put that forementioned AUP out in the open for scrutiny is a wise ideal. It's poorly formatted and a jumble but we will surely work on this with you guys
<elky> Bryanstein, this is the first time in the years i've been involved here where I've seen shellium admins being proactive rather than defensive. it's nice to see
<coolkehon> :D
<nhandler> elky: Well, if a user has been idle for several hours, the chances are a lot higher that they are unavailable. But there is no way to know for certain. But that script, combined with the factoid idea (if an admin is active, they would hopefully respond to the factoid) would give us a good idea of whether or not the admins are available. I can't think of any other way to get this info
<Bryanstein> elky: well that is not good and I'll make sure the rest know that they are known as being argumentative rather than receptive
<coolkehon> what about me ?
<elky> nhandler, i like the idea of emailing an email address that'll go to all admins to be honest. it sounds much more likely to succeed
<Bryanstein> coolkehon: != the rest
<coolkehon> :D
<nhandler> elky: But it doesn't solve the issue that you stated of being able to find out when the shellium admins are unavailable
<elky> nhandler, you're only reading part of what i'm typing.
<nhandler> elky: Maybe I'm just mis-understanding it (I'm a little tired)
<elky> nhandler, the email address solves the need to hunt down all shellium admins
<nhandler> elky: Ah, ok. That I understood ;)
<elky> it also is much better than contacting individuals to start with, as if active individuals don't do anything, then someone can follow up later on
<elky> your script idea would leave out the ones who can follow up later on
<Bryanstein> well I thank you guys for considering/reconsidering the "forever" ban. We'd just hate to have our user base being cut off from the Ubuntu life lines on irc
<Bryanstein> mneptok: ...he's in Pacific timezone so he should be floating around here soon
<elky> Bryanstein, i think "cut off" is somewhat of an exaggeration
<nhandler> Bryanstein: How many of the shellium admins would you estimate are always online (i.e. irssi+screen) ? (I'm just trying to think up some other ideas)
<Bryanstein> well I'm not saying it in a complete sense...just from our server that is. 4 to 9
<coolkehon> i'm online but not an admin :(
<nhandler> Bryanstein: Out of about how many admins?
<coolkehon> hey heres a though
<Bryanstein> nhandler: out of err about 13
<coolkehon> why don't you have your script notify the "active" admins and as for the inactive admins have it email or pm them so they can follow up on it with the rest of the admins or whatever
<nhandler> coolkehon: It could use MemoServ (if they allow it)
<coolkehon> heh yeah
<coolkehon> haven't heard of it before but i can guess from the name
<coolkehon> like when i send a message to someone offline in pidgin as soon as they logon it sends them the message
<nhandler> coolkehon: It is a bot that can be used to send messages to users (offline and online). They can choose to get an email notification about these messages, and they get a /notice when they connect
<Bryanstein> nhandler: we have some Ops that literally do nothing but police irc...so the number is higher. Admins=Op and literally root on the shell
<nhandler> Alright, I'm going to go and think about this some more. I'll try and put some of my ideas about the issue and potential solutions into writing so we can get some feedback from Ubuntu and Shellium and work to find an agreeable solution
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #bzr ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #launchpad ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ubottu> ryaxnbwin7 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #bzr ()
<elky> there
<elky> there's idiots everywhere
<elky> damnit
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<Hobbsee> i have a thought
<ubottu> HulkHogan called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<Hobbsee> why not just make ubottu ignore hfsplus?
<elky> jussi01, ^^
<Hobbsee> hulkhogan is also the same guy
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
 * Hobbsee twiddles thumbs and waits for freenode staffers
<elky> christel, when you find a way to catalyse people from telling dad jokes, please let me know the sekrit
<ubottu> HulkHogan called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<Seeker`> how do you make lady gaga angry?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: proxy hopper, unfortunately
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i figured :(
<elky> nalioth, at least he's letting you find all the open proxies
<elky> Seeker`, i was still monitoring maple1
<Seeker`> ah, sorry
<elky> i'm happy to leave him though. sex with dykes isn't quite the topic of the channel
<Seeker`> why is he still there then?
 * maco blinks
<maco> sorry i just spotted what elky said in my chat monitor.... what?
<elky> maco, troll.
<Seeker`> a muted troll
<elky> Seeker`, because the torture of his audience seeing through him is going to hurt him more than me kicking him out :)
<elky> i'm being a little sadistic today :)
<elky> but i want to be able to see the eventual break and his pleas and promises to behave
<nhandler> elky and Hobbsee: I've added HFSPLUS to the ubottu ignore list for the time being.
<elky> ta
<maco> plz see Melvinov in #ubuntu
<nhandler> Thanks maco. Melvinov seems to have stopped, but I'll send them a PM if they continue
<nhandler> Or that works too ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> EastDallas1 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (summerboy18)
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (summerboy18 language)
<ubottu> Awesome3000 called the ops in #ubuntu (darth_mohl language racism)
<bazhang> he was already removed; watching to see if he returns
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (phoshizzle)
<ubottu> teadict called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> please remove him
<bazhang> thanks
<ubottu> ruffus910 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> katelyn in -ot
<bazhang> floodbot3 seems to be calling netsplits when 3 or 4 people quit simultaneously
<bazhang> now just a single user triggers it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tyulohj)
<ubottu> In ubottu, ver said: cryptkeeper is EncFS system tray applet for GNOME - An encrypted folders manager, it allows to mount and umount, to create new folders, to change the password of each mount. It integrates with your preferred file manager.
<bazhang> Bacta, hi
<Bacta> Hi
<elky> Bacta, some of us are in #wikipedia.
<elky> keep that in mind with what you are about to ask of us.
<Bacta> I will
<Bacta> I'm just wondering if I could be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bacta> I believe I've been behaving myself these days and Freenode seem to think I have been enough to give me my cloak back
<elky> as i said. some of us are in #wikipedia.
<Bacta> I know you are
<Bacta> :)
<jussi01> And just what happened in #wikipedia?
<jussi01> Some of us are not...
<bazhang> in #defocus as well
<jussi01> Not there either
<elky> jussi01, oh just a bit of masquarading as a christian to complain about a wiki page about female genitalia, then admitting it was just to see how many bites could be obtained.
<jussi01> ahh, right.
<Bacta> Sorry for wasting your time
<Tm_T> thoh
<ikonia> total joke
<elky> his asking here is as much trolling as pretending to be offended at details of girl bits.
<ikonia> his behaviour in #defocus is also questionable
<ikonia> I don't know why this guy has been recloaked and why he's not just been booted off the network as he's just persistant pain
<elky> #defocus as a whole is questionable. certain staff *cough*gary*cough* bait him because it's easy and somewhat amusing at times.
<ikonia> I know, easier if he just wasn't on the network as he adds no value or contirbution, and just causes a problem in every channel he's in
<elky> ikonia, from my perspective, working with him has stopped his harrassment of linuxchix. that is my primary motive for dealing with him.
<ikonia> but that's only my personal view as I'm tired of his persistnat behaviour
<elky> he hasn't harrassed, but tried to peek in on, the linuxchix irc server in like a year.
<ikonia> elky: concur - you did weill with him on freenode until he threw it back in the bin
<elky> he didn't throw it all back
<ikonia> he certainly has with his recent behaviour
<ikonia> he was doing well,
<elky> he doesn't play misogynist at all anymore.
<ikonia> read his ##policits comments
<ikonia> but yes, not misogynist any more
<ikonia> just offensive and a pain
<elky> ikonia, to be honest, i don't expect anything good of anything spoken by any participant of ##politics. I also do not care so long as it never ever spills out from the confines of that channel.
<ikonia> concur
<elky> so what he says there is completely off the table as far as this discussion goes. (IMHO)
<ikonia> no, I appreiciate that, I wasn't using it as a noose for him
<ikonia> or wasn't trying to
<ikonia> I'm just talking about him in general
<elky> um, see +1 now
<elky> seems like he's trying to "prove he can be sensible". we'll see how long it lasts
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> I was watching that
<ikonia> "look at me asking ontopic questions...........bums/willys/etc"
<elky> i do admittedly find the kid's antics the tiniest bit endearing sometimes. he's one of the artful trolls.
<ikonia> sorry - not witth you on that, I just find him offensive/rude/timewasting/disruptive/any_other_negative_thing
<ikonia> hello _scavenger_
<_scavenger_> Hi.
<_scavenger_> I have a quick question.
<ikonia> go for it
<_scavenger_> I heard on offtopic that your removed some funny remarks from ubottu.
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !ext3toext4 is Want to convert your ext3 partition to ext4 without formatting your partition? Follow : http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<ikonia> yes some of the jokes where removed
<_scavenger_> Would it make sense to run a seperate ubottu-withfunnies instance to go with the offtopic channel?
<ikonia> no
<_scavenger_> :|
<_scavenger_> Mkay, it was worth a shot.
<ikonia> no problem
<_scavenger_> Thanks anyways :)
<coolkehon> hi
<coolkehon> oh wrong window :P
<Tm_T> Bryanstein: hi how can we help you?
<ubottu> In ubottu, MichealH said: !rickroll is Were no strangers of Love!
 * MenZa facepalms.
<Myrtti> !pm > Fitz111
<`mOOse`> how odd
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (JigabuMemin (racist pm))
<tsimpson> `mOOse`: can we help you?
<`mOOse`> ok, whatever happened to my machine between midnight and an hour ago has managed to get me banned from #ubuntu - I just went and upgraded my fw for the router - so, please test away - thanks
 * `mOOse` waits for the mystical test to commense..
<Pricey> Myrtti: See anything?
<Myrtti> nope
<Pricey> Myrtti: PMing the reporter
<`mOOse`> the test-me in read-topic apparently doesn't work or doesn't like me
<Pricey> try again please?
<tsimpson> `mOOse`: you type "test me" not "test-me"
<tsimpson> hmm
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/pm.png)
<Tm_T> seems not to be join automation
<`mOOse`> yea, sorry - I misread it, typed test me, and it put me right back here
<jpds> Well that was easy.
<Myrtti> staffers: thank you
<tsimpson> `mOOse`: did you follow the instruction in the topic of #ubuntu-read-topic?
<tsimpson> `mOOse`: some manufactures did not fix the issue in later updates of firmware, so you should probably change the port you use to 8001
<`mOOse`> if you're referring to upgrading the firmware in my router, yes, I did - and it still isn't working - riddle me this? what would have changed from 12 hours ago to now? I've been coming into ubuntu for months now
<tsimpson> `mOOse`: you were unlucky enough to be caught in the attack, that's all
<`mOOse`> I can do that but I'm baffled why all of a sudden
<`mOOse`> there was an attack?
<`mOOse`> I didn't know that - recently?
<`mOOse`> like, last night?
<tsimpson> they happen periodically
<tsimpson> just people looking to cause disruption by forcing peoples routers to reset
<tsimpson> which is why we forward people to -read-topic, so they can fix the issue and make it less tempting for attackers to preform the attack
<`mOOse`> ah...lol....being a vetran of undernet and efnet I have intimate experience with such creatures...
<`mOOse`> yea
<tsimpson> when you typed "test me" in -read-topic, did you quit your client or did it disconnect you?
<`mOOse`> it disco'd me
<tsimpson> that means you're still vulnerable then, the firmware update didn't fix the issue
<`mOOse`> just as a fyi -what is the issue you speak of?
<tsimpson> simply connecting to freenode on another port, like 8001 will fix the issue for you
<`mOOse`> is it something I ought to be aware of outside irc?
<tsimpson> when a certain string is posted in a channel or PM, your router will attempt to forward the port
<tsimpson> which will fail as the string contains the IP address 0 and port 0
<tsimpson> it's just an IRC issue, nothing else
<tsimpson> well, it's just a port 6667 issue really
<`mOOse`> ic
<`mOOse`> that's a new one on me
<`mOOse`> ok then thanks for the heads up - gonna reconnect on 8001
<tsimpson> ok
<`mOOse`> howdy again
<`mOOse`> :-/
<`mOOse`> so
<`mOOse`> [14:10:36] Contacting IRC server chat.freenode.net (216.155.130.130) on port 8001
<`mOOse`> [14:10:36] Connection established [chat.freenode.net (216.155.130.130:8001)]
<`mOOse`> ..
<`mOOse`> ?
<tsimpson> type "test me" into the -read-topic channel
<tsimpson> there you go
<Tm_T> nice (:
<`mOOse`> I swear - this client has more um, stuff, than a christmas goose....but it's layed out like a 10 yr old ADD kid did it
<`mOOse`> aight - thanks tsimpson
<Myrtti> has anyone looked at ubuntuzilla yet?
<Tm_T> what that is?
<Myrtti> or what it is for that matter?
<Tm_T> indeed, and why in sourceforge?
<gord> im gonna take a wild guess at it being like chromeos but with firefox
<Tm_T> firefox builds apparently
<gord> so why not just a ppa? o_O
<Tm_T> indeed
<ubottu> AlanBell called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<dutchie> if you folks get a message from manualbot, ignore it, apologies :)
 * MenZa eyes dutchie
 * dutchie misses the "leave once you're done" bit
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-10
<ubottu> bastid_raZor called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> bastid_raZor called the ops in #ubuntu (darkfile)
<nhandler> Any #ubuntu OPs: 20:56:02 < ? darkfile> you could try cd / & rm -rf *
<niko> yep
<nhandler> Ah, Tm_T is there ;)
<Tm_T> where?
 * Tm_T hides
 * niko wonders why not forward him to here
<Tm_T> niko: I too, but I cannot remember the syntax
<nhandler> Tm_T: Just append !#ubuntu-ops to the end of the ban to forward them here
<Tm_T> did I got it right?
<niko> yes
<Tm_T> oooh, amazing!
<Tm_T> I'm old but not senile
<niko> -_-
<Tm_T> now better not touch it again or it would fall
<WireWulf> un debain
<tritium> How may we help you, WireWulf?
<WireWulf> wth
<WireWulf> wronng channel
<WireWulf> sorry guys
<elky> um. phix is being creepy in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> sounds a familiar nick
<elky> it is
<elky> the one whose ident is threat@
<elky> bazhang, jussi01, us three were the last to lart him
<elky> i can't see who unbanned him...
<elky> re-banned
<Flannel> Looks like I did
<Flannel> In August.  I wonder why
<elky> Flannel, because you wanted me to hate you forever and ever?
<elky> he's rebanned now. we'll see how long until he either comes here to live up to his ident, or evades
<Flannel> About a week before that entry, he was having issues with the ban not stickign because he lost his reverse DNS lookup or something like that.
<Flannel> I don't see anything in the BT or the logs that indicates this was related to that though.  or related to anything else for that matter.
<Flannel> hmm, can I search to see what else was removed at that time?
<elky> i think that was when the bot was all over the place with stability
<Flannel> Nope
<Flannel> Yeah, there were some issues with servers and other stuff then
<Flannel> so, maybe I didn't ac...ooooh
<Flannel> There was one time when a ban was removed from the channel, but not ubottu, so I double dipped to get ubottu to see it as removed.
<Flannel> This might've been that.
<Flannel> But you'd think there'd be some discussion in -ops to coincide with that
<elky> well the channel is logged.
<Flannel> Yeah, I've got the logs and have already searched them
<Flannel> Oooh, except I'm looking in the wrong month!
<elky> that'll do it
<mneptok> we should unban him just to add zest to elky's life.
 * mneptok rumbles off to slumberland
<elky> what's that? i shoul dban mneptok from the universe? what a good idea
<Flannel> Yeah, I unbanned him.  Routine unbanning it seems.
<elky> that pesky bleeding heart of yours again?
<Flannel> I don't remember exactly.  He had been banned for a few months, and agreed to stop being an ass.
<Flannel> I did refuse to grant him -ot at the time, so there was definately some trial balloon aspect to it
<elky> well i'm pretty sure stalkery comments and telling someone he has a problem with their existance counts as being back on the Being An Ass wagon
<Flannel> I'm not refuting that, just answering your who-unbanned question
<elky> i was stating here for others benefit as much as anything
<ubottu> prizrak called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !no pony-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg
<elky> !no pony-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Trojan_horse_%C3%87anakkale.jpg
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> i may be slightly evil.
<elky> !no pony-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<gord> i'm assuming this means i can finally and at long last, have a pony!
<elky> so sayeth seveas
<Gary> 10:58 <+elky> !no pony-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg
<Gary> waaa
<Gary> putty no worky right :'(
<jussi01> NO!!
<jussi01> this is not right.
<jussi01> !no pony-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg - NO PONIES FOR GORD!
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
 * gord schedules a session for UDS lucid+1 titled "jussi01 is *mean* and won't give me a pony :(" 
<jussi01> LOL
<Myrtti> !away > askreet_away
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> !search down
<ubottu> Found: isitout, alternate, alternate-#kubuntu, downgrading, brokenusplash-#kubuntu, karmic, repomirror, interrupt, roadnav, ff3*
<MenZa> gord: make sure you follow up with Open Week lectures
<guntbert> Hi, is #gentoo deliberately monitored in #ubuntu-meta?
<ikonia> ooh, a good question
<guntbert> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> I don't think it's meant to be
<ikonia> I'll bet $10 ljl's made a typo
<guntbert> ah - so we are missing another channel then?
<ikonia> not sure
<ikonia> I guess we'll need to ask ljl
<guntbert> ok - I'll leave it in your capable hands :)
<ikonia> I don't know about that, ;)
<ikonia> but yes, I'll nudge ljl when he's back online
<guntbert> have a nice day/evening/morning - whatever
<ikonia> you too
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, yofel said: !pastebinit is quite useful
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I don't know which one I should smack, MichealH or Seveas
<Myrtti> or MenZa
<MenZa> :p
<Myrtti> I'm inclined to smack Seveas since in theory he should know better than to goad n00bs
<MenZa> well, that's Dennis for ya :p
<Myrtti> sadly, yes.
 * MenZa nods sagely.
<Mamarok> so sorry for the noise, I changed some settings here :(
<jpds> Myrtti: All three?
<gord> Seveas has unfortunately become someone that i have to keep my eye on... just hoping to ride it out really
<guntbert> !isitout
<ubottu> YES!!! its out! Please try to use a torrent or a mirror to get your downloads. Torrents can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and support is in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ... yes?
<guntbert> in #ubuntu there was the first question (regarding ^ about lucid) - how about switching back to the "no" version?
<Myrtti> IIRC around or after beta/RC
<guntbert> is ok with me :) have a nice time
<DNS777> heya
<DNS777> any1 recognized that the flood bots deopped themselves?
<DNS777> O_o
<ikonia> that should sort it
<DNS777> are the flood bots part of services or eggdrops?
<Seeker`> neither
<ubottu> acicula called the ops in #ubuntu (RecycledCorn)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-03
<r00t4rd3d> is there something wrong with floodbot ?
<r00t4rd3d> it keeps flooding....
<r00t4rd3d> sets j , unsets j and on on on on
<IdleOne> Could someone explain why the bots keep setting +j -j ?
<rww> because FloodBot2 thinks it's in emergency mode and the rest don't. I just restarted 2, hopefully that'll fix it.
<rww> fyi, I got a PM from GreenTree, webchat from user-0cdfjit.cable.mindspring.com/24.215.206.93, calling me a pansy, so it appears Gretchen from yesterday decided to wander outside of the range my IP bans are set on ;(
<elky> and 4 of the 6 on @24.* are in #u
<elky> though, none of them using webchat
<elky> rww, was the ident still starting with 182?
<rww> He's still online as GreenTree, and we don't share any channels, so I guess he's not bored enough right now or something/
<rww> elky: 18d7ce5d
<rww> gateway idents are a hexidecimal representation of the IP. so first two are the same because the 24 is the same, but the rest isn't.
<elky> there is only one other webchat person on from 24.* and they're only in freenode and defocus
<rww> nick?
<elky> satsujin
<rww> wrong ISP, so I think we're good for now.
<elky> yep so ban 18*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.24*
<elky> im doubting gretchen is going to install a client
<rww> some of his previous instances were on clients. one was on a shellhost :\
<elky> ah
<elky> we'll deal with them when/if they arise
<elky> just obstruct him as much as possible now
<rww> I think banning any webchat users on 24.* is a little overbroad, personally. Would rather leave things as they are until he tries joining again.
<bearblack_> hello i am back after about 2 days. 1 day you said for me to go away for a night
<bearblack_> primal focus is to have ability to join #ubuntu in the future
<bearblack_> if it helps, i  did throw up yesterday 6 times in a row
<bearblack_> got the flue my parents had
<IdleOne> how is that supposed to help us?
<bearblack_> ubuntu is more than just an operating system. it is a community. almost a way of life
<bearblack_> by me sharing with you personal facts of my life, it opens doors
<Flannel> Howdy bearblack_.  Let me take a look
<bearblack_> i really enjoyed that linux viruses page in the ubuntu wiki. it had a link to the bukowsi project and i learned quite a bit
<bearblack_> one really begins to appreciate the thought put into things, such as ubuntu and linux
<bearblack_> odd. no ubuntu open source females in florida
<Flannel> bearblack_: I'm not sure how that relates to the task at hand
<bearblack_> what task would you have me do
<bearblack_> i can program
<rww> elky: I think for ircd-eight, I'll ask for $troll extban feature. Magically stops any collateral damage ;(
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, NixGeek said: !no gender is <reply> I'm an awesome bot, so of course I must be male
<rww> ubottu: notreally-#ubuntu-offtopic > NixGeek
<bearblack_> so whats up
<Flannel> bearblack_: What have you done over the past few days, besides getting sick, that you think would warrant the ability to rejoin #ubuntu today?
<bearblack_> i have learned to be more tolerant
<bearblack_> and laugh at myself and not be so serious all the time
<bearblack_> i actually want friends now. not fame.
<Flannel> bearblack_: How is this different than the last time or two you've been in this same situation?
<bearblack_> this time i have no doubts. i am simply a changed person.
<bearblack_> before i would overload my self with expectations of what i need to be worth something
<bearblack_> but now i know that every little thing i can do can count and there is no pressure
<Flannel> bearblack_: And if you were let into #ubuntu, you'd be able to actually follow the code of conduct and IRC guidelines?  I know you've said at least twice in the past that you've read and agree to them.
<bearblack_> yes. the only thing i will do is ask questions or provide solutions if i have a good answer
<Flannel> bearblack_: Alright.  I've gone ahead and removed your ban in #ubuntu.  Please join there and say something so I can verify I've got everything
<bearblack_> it should of shown up
<Flannel> bearblack_: Yep.  Alright, you're all set up it seems.
<bearblack_> ty and have a nice night/day. going to go read stuff
<IdleOne> marcules: anything we can help you with?
<marcules> Äh? No?
<marcules> Don't know which channel redirected me here
<rww> marcules: one sec, I'm checking into it
<IdleOne> you were sent here because of a inappropriate comment you made in #ubuntu
<marcules> what
<rww> IdleOne: I'll handle it, it's my ban
<IdleOne> no problem
<rww> marcules: I banforwarded you from #ubuntu because your /quit message was inappropriate for #ubuntu.
<marcules> I don't even know what my current quit message is… let me check
<rww> marcules: Part of our channel guidelines is that messages, including /quit messages, need to be family friendly. The one you had was about some celebrity (I think?) and asking for nude photos.
<marcules> lol :D
<rww> If you change it, I'll remove the ban.
<marcules> I'll translate it, if you'd like ^^
<rww> I had Google do that already. Unless my summary above is wrong, I think we get the idea.
<marcules> It's about Wikileaks (Vici Lieks) and a boulevard-"paper" here
<marcules> But I could exclude #ubuntu from my autojoin-list if you'd like
<rww> marcules: Hrm, now that you've enlightened me on what a Vici Lieks is... with the caveat that it's rather borderline, I'll remove the ban. I'd prefer it if the /quit message changed, but I'm not going to exclude you from #ubuntu for it.
<marcules> I'd change it for #ubuntu but xchat doesn't support channel specific quit-messages
<rww> indeed. It's not supported by the IRC protocol itself, in fact :(
<marcules> hm :\
<marcules> I'll look for another one, but I found this rather amusing :D
<Jordan_U> marcules: You can always leave #ubuntu before quitting.
<marcules> yeah, but I'm not sure if I'll remember this every time
<rww> I'll admit, I find it amusing. The issue is that since it's borderline, you might end up getting pulled in here again by another op with a different (but still understandable, imho) definition of "family friendly".
<marcules> It'll be changed ;)
<rww> alrighty. thanks for understanding :)
<rww> either way, I've removed your ban, so you're free to /join #ubuntu, with the caveat that if this comes up again, I'll defer to the judgement of the other op.
<IdleOne> marcules: I am glad everything is resolved now. Kindly part the channel as per the no idling policy in this channel. Thank you.
<elky> IdleOne, i know you didn't mean it in this way, but "kindly <do action>" is read in the tone of "<do action> kthxbai!" to many folks.
<elky> Just something to be aware of.
<rww> elky: did you bring enough pastries for the whole class? ;(
<IdleOne> will keep that in mind
<IdleOne> thank you elky
<Flannel> rww: I hope so! I'm hungry!
<IdleOne> I have canollis in the fridge
 * IdleOne is embarrassed to say i am not sure about the spelling
<elky> IdleOne, no problem. I think its interpretation is taken from some tv show i'm not familiar with or something, but i know it's been sore for some folks
<elky> IdleOne, two n's i think
<IdleOne> two n's 1 l
<IdleOne> anyway they are yummy
<Flannel> IdleOne: Cinnamon rolls are better
<IdleOne> in the morning with coffee, yup
<elky> i was opped up?
<IdleOne> for a minute
<elky> oh, probably leftover from removing gretchen's ban for this channe
<Flannel> elky: For 17 hours!
<Flannel> and yes
<Flannel> er, no.  From setting it, looks like.
<Flannel> oh wait, theyre next to each other, from removing it! pay no attention to my previous comment
<elky> Flannel, i removed it,
<Flannel> elky: You set it too
<elky> well yes, but chicken, egg, etc
<rww> chicken
<elky> bwark!
<IdleOne> haha
<rww> phonex01 really likes sentences that end in !
<mneptok> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=&sll=35.196151,-106.731448&sspn=0.014834,0.033023&ie=UTF8&ll=35.196133,-106.731448&spn=0.014834,0.033023&z=16
<mneptok> note the 2 major north-south streets
<mneptok> allows fun signage like - http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4747440725_09fed08e38.jpg
<mneptok> i like this town. :)
 * mneptok wanders over to -motu
 * rww starts -motr
<tonyyarusso> lol
<mneptok> wait until april 1
<elky> tonyyarusso, How's your australian geography?
<elky> Tell me what's wrong with this picture: http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/12/30/article-0-0C9A810A000005DC-731_634x574.jpg
<tonyyarusso> elky: terrible, but I'll look anyway
<mneptok> elky: are Cylons coming?
<tonyyarusso> wth is "Capricornia"?
<elky> Yar.
<elky> This is precisely our query too.
<elky> WTG DailyFail
<rww> "The people of northern North Queensland, sometimes called "Far North Queensland" [8] or "Capricornia", have long held views and self-identification distinct from that of the southern parts of the state."
<rww> it's the Quebec of Australia!
<mneptok> hostie ...
<elky> Like seriously where did they /find/ that map?
<Flannel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Queensland
<tonyyarusso> rww: well done
<tonyyarusso> Poor parallel though.  Quebec wants to be a separate country, not a separate state within a country.  It's already its own province.
<elky> Tell them to call the dailymail
<tonyyarusso> More accurate would be to compare it to the calls for northern Ontario to split from southern Ontario.
<rww> tonyyarusso: one step at a time!
<Flannel> While we're at it, should cut California in half too!
<tonyyarusso> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Ontario#Secession_movement
<rww> I like how none of the comments on that article mention Capricornia, and 90% of them are about global climate change
 * tonyyarusso is mad about climate-induced oddities
<tonyyarusso> We got two feet of beautiful snow, and then lost of bunch of it when it decided to shoot up above freezing and dump inches of RAIN on it.
<maco> tonyyarusso: friday i was skiing and decided i'd do 30 runs then go in. as i was riding the lift for run #30, it started raining. good call, eh?
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<tonyyarusso> I had to throw tarps over my work-in-progress quinzee to try to save it from total destruction
<tonyyarusso> It's probably all ice now though :(
 * rww glances at elky, puts popcorn in microwave, watches -bugs
<elky> is this someone you're familiar with?
<rww> no, but redirecting people who sound like five year olds to a dev channel usually ends badly/amusingly/both
<elky> this is true
<rww> (and yes, he did actually join there)
<elky> rww, he's bored again
<elky> lol
<rww> he said he wasn't using Windows and then the room got silent for a while and I got bored and left
<rww> s/Windows/Ubuntu/
<elky> Ok. I'm diagnosing "troll".
<rww> nah, he's actually on an iPhone
<rww> CTCP VERSION reply from Will_k: Colloquy 1.3.2 (5075) - iPhone OS 4.1 (ARM) - http://colloquy.mobi
<elky> Sure, but the first thing any windows user does when bored and on an iphone is to whine about boredom to a bunch of Linux geeks?
<elky> And ask for something to do.
<rww> Take a survey of OS usage in #ubuntu-offtopic. Pretty sure about half of the active users don't use Ubuntu ;(
<elky> Sure, but this kid isn't even a regular
<elky> he's just appeared out of nowhere
<rww> he's getting removed from the channel next time he fails at language appropriateness, but he's not a troll because of OS
<rww> it's eternal january. the winter school vacation that feels like it's never going to end ;(
<elky> i didn't say he was a troll because of OS. i said it because he's wandered in from nowhere and whined about boredom and turned down every suggestion since
<rww> fun fact: he averages 3 words per line. seriously.
<rww> oh, wait, no, 4.2 words. my eye skipped a row.
<rww> how did chickens turn into meth. that channel is insane.
<elky> are you in agreement with me yet?
<rww> on a related note, I absolutely adore that new ubottu feature where it parses removal messages.
<elky> I'm thinking about going in to someone's community area and demanding to be fanned and fed grapes. Then, when i don't get enough attention, i'll accuse them all of being rude. Who wants to join me?
<Pici> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Failed!
<rww> ubottu: why do you hate me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * rww shrugs, glitch in the matrix
<ubottu> In ubottu, r00t4rd3d said: ubottu no !hi is <reply> bye!
<Pici> rww: around?
<LjL> genii-around: hey. happy 2011 :)
<genii-around> LjL: You too!
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of coffee for everyone
<jussi> genii-around: !! :D
 * genii-around hugs jussi
 * jussi hugs genii-around
<jussi> genii-around: how are things going? you ok?
<LjL> genii-around: we bought a nespresso machine :o
<genii-around> jussi: For the most part things are all right. Trying to ease back into work after being gone so long and i'm still having some physical probs but nothing drastic
<jussi> genii-around: great to hear. hope things continue to improve
<LjL> but most importantly, can you drink coffee yet? :(
<genii-around> LjL: My doc says 2-3 small cups a day is all right. But not like i was drinking it before
<LjL> genii-around: well trade quantity for quality then! get a good manual espresso machine and learn to operate it to get awesome coffee :P
<genii-around> I actually have a bodum ( or french press ) here
<jussi> LjL: Ive a stovetop expresso :)
<LjL> genii-around: french press doesn't make very good coffee, at least in my mom's opinion who is quite a bit more of a coffee connoiseur than me. if you like american-style coffee though, i keep hearing about this weird, extremely simple (but not exceptionally cheap) "aeropress" thing
 * genii-around googles
<Pici> aeropress sounds like a wordpress competitor.
 * charlie-tca thinks aeropress should be a newpaper about airplanes
<LjL> Pici sounds like something you squeeze
 * LjL squeezes Pici
<h00k> oh hey. coffee.
<h00k> genii-around!!
<h00k> !11one!
 * genii-around slides h00k a coffee
<h00k> I am actually out...thank you
<genii-around> :)
<mneptok> genii-around: i actually *am* drinking coffee
 * mneptok just ground and cone-dripped a carafe
<genii-around> I had two cups already today, saving my third doctor-approved cup of coffee for just after lunchtime...
<genii-around> I could drink decaf in meantime but what's the point, really...
<mneptok> i have 2 large mugs in the morning
<genii-around> mneptok: I'd like to have as much coffee as before but I'm on a caffeine restricted diet now :(
<h00k> I had two travel mugs of coffee separated by a red-bull.
<genii-around> Meh.
<h00k> so far. next pot is on.
 * genii-around vicariously enjoys his coffee through h00k and mneptok 
<Tm_T> oh, unagi is back
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> meh
<Myrtti> what has gone into people again?
 * Pici shrugs
<Tm_T> monday?
<Pici> Yeah
<Myrtti> suppose so...
<charlie-tca> new year, got to start over?
 * Tm_T had worse than typical monday <3
<mneptok> Tm_T: quiet. it's just past noon here. don't curse me.
<ubottu> In ubottu, GeekSquid said: !ext4 is the new default filesystem on Ubuntu since Karmic 9.04, and any later version
<Myrtti> not from 9.04, surely?
<charlie-tca> I didn't think we moved to ext4 until maverick?
<Pici> hrm.
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Pici> I could have sworn we had something in there about only setting it if you were warned of its implications beforehand.
<Pici> rww ^^ looks like you were the last editor
<LjL> rww: yer in trouble
<topyli> heh
<ubottu> ZykoticK9 called the ops in #ubuntu (shadaloo)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1475 users, 4 overflows, 1479 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1478 users, 4 overflows, 1482 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1477 users, 4 overflows, 1481 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1484 users, 2 overflows, 1486 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-04
<IdleOne> Not sure if JackOfHearts is trolling
<marcusdavidus> oki who kick me from # ubuntu fro speaking abotue otehr distros when some users ask for help ?
<IdleOne> I did.
<IdleOne> The kick and ban were more about your bad attitude and bad language
<marcusdavidus> IdleOne:  lol
<marcusdavidus>  i told u 2 times polite
<marcusdavidus>  before
<marcusdavidus>  but no
<IdleOne> told me what?
<marcusdavidus>  u keep freekign " this is ubuntu channel" bs
<marcusdavidus>  told u that im helping newbe with his problem and i dont care it is #gentoo or # ubuntu
<Corey> marcusdavidus: Do realize that #ubuntu hsa about 1500 users; if you're looking for general Linux discussion ##linux may be a better venue.
<IdleOne> it isn't bs, we have guidelines that must be followed and you were not
<marcusdavidus>  ur act like freeking ubuntu nazist
<marcusdavidus>  or something similar
<marcusdavidus>  and i hate ppl who dont care abotue heklping otehrs
<marcusdavidus>  but prefer to freekign  piss ppl who try to help
<IdleOne> marcusdavidus: I already gave you the link for the guidelines. I am going to have ubottu send you the link for the Ubuntu code of Conduct, please read them and come back in 48 hours, we can see then if the ban will be removed
<marcusdavidus> now i knwo why everyone tells that ther eis no point in going on #*buntu chats/forums cuz admins/op are retards
<Corey> marcusdavidus: The channel has operating rules for what's considered topical.  Generally when told by an op that you're out of line, it's best to respect their position.
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus, please see my private message
<marcusdavidus> idle i told u : find me freeking ubuntu that works on 266 mhz p2 to help user who ask how ot make repo on this pc
<marcusdavidus>  if u dont kwno such ubuntu STFU u fucking n00b
<marcusdavidus>  cuz u start to piss me
<Corey> The validity of your point aside, the way you present it casts you in an unfortunate light.
<marcusdavidus>  chers
<Corey> IdleOne: Did you start to piss him yet? :-D
<Corey> (sorry, sorry)
<Jordan_U> Not that he did it in a reasonable way, but pointing people to Debian (and to #debian for support) is reasonable in certain circumstances.
<Corey> Lovely /quit message in #ubuntu from him.
<Corey> Jordan_U: Right, hence my point of it's not what he says, but how he says it.
<IdleOne> xangua: How can we help you?
<h00k> Bryanstein_: can we help you? Hobbsee`, you too?
<IdleOne> h00k: Hobbse is an op, just not identified
<h00k> IdleOne: ahha!
<h00k> This is what I get for going away for a while :(
<h00k> Hobbsee`: sorry bout that :D
<IdleOne> and Bryanstein_ is authorized to be here
<IdleOne> from what i am told
<h00k> Bryanstein_: sorry, too, apparently :)
<h00k> Whyfor?
<Jordan_U> You mean I didn't have to become an op to idle here!?
<Jordan_U> ;)
<IdleOne> shellium admin here in case we have issues with shellium users I guess
<h00k> Ooh, shellium.
<IdleOne> xangua: you still idle?
<ubottu> shane4ubuntu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> Flannel: why did you unban ae86-drifter?
<Flannel> h00k: Because the only reason he was banned was FB-autoban-webchat
<h00k> Flannel: not the sudo rm -rf / from maco?
<Flannel> Hmm?
<Flannel> maco removed him, FB banned him because of the remove.
<h00k> Flannel: oh, oh.
<maco> fb?
<h00k> floodbot
<maco> oh
<h00k> see, I have to get my op-fu re-oiled here. It's been a while. life, wedding planning, work and all.
<Flannel> His first few commands were actually relevant (albeit misguided), then people got freaked out about seeing the command, did the factoid, ae got smart and said it twice, deserved a kick to remind him not to get smart.
<Flannel> No reason for a ban really, it wasn't malice, just a little attitude
<rww> Pici: The edit I made was to add the middle sentence. Someone else that I forget removed stuff from it a while back.
<rww> Pici: Specifically, "someone else" was you. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/15/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<rww> (It originally had some nonsensical stuff in it that I forget, then you made it make sense (which is the version you seen to remember), then jussi decided he didn't like the middle sentence of the version you did because it implied people could recommend it if they explained the risks so you removed it,
<rww> so the factoid at that point was actually less forceful than it used to be, so I edited it to make it more obvious that people really shouldn't be recommending setting root passwords in #ubuntu.)
<Flannel> Lets just go back to "only if you plan on being here 24/7 to support it for eternity"
<rww> ah, yeah. that was the original incarnation that I forgot
<rww> I need to grab the sqlite database and textfileify it so I can find out these things.
<IdleOne> or maybe we should actually use the OS as intended and not support setting root.
<IdleOne> without any "let's make the world happy" bull about 24/7 stuff
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: The 24/7 bit is there to make people realize that we as supporters in #ubuntu have "standing" to protest others explaining how to enable root, or any other unsupported "advice".
<rww> Ironically, I spent a few hours yesterday trying to make Debian not use a root account. Got the sudo stuff working, but some of the gui stuff (not gksudo, the other one) is being silly.
<Jordan_U> rww: policykit?
<rww> probably
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I guess so.
<Tm_T> Synaptic in my Ubuntu, when launched from menu, requests root password which unsurprisingly doesn't exist
 * Tm_T should dig up what's going on
<rww> I wish things that ask for a root password would check whether the root account is enabled first, check for sudo privileges if it isn't, and ask for them instead.
<Tm_T> other way around, check sudo rights first
<Flannel> rww: Sounds like metasudo is a program you're going to be developing in the future!
<rww> Tm_T: true
<Flannel> rww: You could call it sussudio
<rww> more like nonsillypolicykit
<rww> there's a 'sudo -l' command that would indicate whether the user has privs for a particular command too, so it's not like you'd have to do something hard like parsing sudoers.
<rww> anyways
<rww> Pici: if the first thing you pinged me about was a different thing from the factoid edit, PM me and I'll get back to you. I'm feel like I'm coming down with a cold or something, so I'm getting as much sleep time in as possible today.
<Flannel> rww: Thats what you get for eating all that pasta
<Guest83930> h00k: you could help freenode not bounce :)
<Guest83930> speaking of root accounts, most of the machines i have to log into at work are using root.   i twitch every single time...
<Tm_T> Guest83930: identify (;
<Guest83930> Tm_T: yeah yeah...
<Guest83930> hum
<Flannel> Hello Ms Guest Eight Three Nine Three Zero!
<rww> It's how we know you're not a cylon disguised as Hobbsee.
<Guest83930> it's the guest to be
<Guest83930> come on...i've got my cloak back, where's my nick?
<Flannel> Guest83930: You need to nick manually, it won't automagically move you there
<Guest83930> [18:08] [Error] Hobbsee is currently unavailable.
<rww> /msg nickserv release Hobbsee
<Guest83930> ahh, that's the final rune
<Hobbsee> i've been dealing in oftc services, which are different
<Hobbsee> and to review a ban.  wo
<Hobbsee> w
 * Hobbsee wonders what 'review' means in this context - as in, comment on it somewhere or not
<rww> Hobbsee: check if you still want the ban to be there and remove it if you don't
<Hobbsee> rww: rightio.  it can stay
<Jordan_U> I love how ubottu lies in wait untill you comment.
<rww> I usually also take the opportunity to make sure I commented on it if I want it to stay, but that's besides the point.
<Hobbsee> ah
<jussi> Jordan_U: ubottu is like a jumping spider... waiting for its prey :P
 * jussi likes that rww is promoting good habits :)
 * Hobbsee drops the jussi table
<jussi> hello Hobbsee... who let you in here? :P :P
<Hobbsee> jussi: :P
<jussi> rww: does -ot mean you are now "posessed" ? :P
<Hobbsee> jussi: i've been dealing with a borken cpanel box today.  you be good
<rww> i own ubottu now.
<jussi> AHEM!!
<Flannel> rww: We're going to put you in a floating chair with a single light for communication!
<jussi> Hobbsee: Im dealing with a borken cmsmadesimple... I win :P
<rww> i also restarted the UbuntuIRC FloodBot yesterday. I felt powerful.
 * Hobbsee still needs more brain bleach to deal with the base64 encoded php
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Jordan_U> rww: Did you mean to do all that in #ubuntu?
<rww> ... that wasn't a banforward
<rww> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> Sorry, just realized it's another bot you were testing for.
<rww> I'm checking whether the various talking scripts I found in the last few days got removed when I PMed their owners. Signs point to no.
<rww> Signs also point to CP-Knox having one of those craptacular "This isn't the room I wanted to be in! I should part and rejoin!" scripts >.>
<rww> changed to normal ban. user can figure it out themselves.
<Flannel> Hi Sriram, how can we help you today?
<Sriram> Flannel, I am an ubuntu user, and strongly want to contribute. So just thinking if I can join the operator team
<jussi> Sriram: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<Tm_T> heh, was just about to paste the very same
<Tm_T> also I think this is good to be read too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam
<rww> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<rww> perhaps add IrcTeam to the last sentence
<rww> assuming that wouldn't make the factoid overly huge
<Tm_T> that factoid can never be huge enough
<jussi> Sriram: so, there is some reading for you. May I also remind you of the channel topic in here? :)
<rww> bazhang: If you're not busy, could you update !cn to include /joining instructions (like !it, for example, has)?
<bazhang> something like: 打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk  <-- unless you wish to repeat the join ( 打字 )
<rww> the !it factoid has "(to enter, type « /join #ubuntu-it » without the angle quotes)" at the end, but I guess that would be complicated by there being three channels. hrm.
<rww> Does "For Ubuntu help in Chinese, type /join #ubuntu-cn, /join #ubuntu-tw, or /join #ubuntu-hk ." translate well? It's a little redundant, but the factoid's short enough that I don't think it matters much.
<bazhang> well just repeat the 打字 then
<rww> bazhang: "For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk"?
<bazhang> why is ubuxubu insisting on having a fat32 partition in a regular partition scheme.
<bazhang> rww, yep
<rww> !no, cn is <reply> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> bazhang: thanks :)
<bazhang> no idea why he is suggesting that.
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Because it can be read and written to (even after a dirty unmount) by any OS most likely.
<rww> It would make a small amount of sense if they were dualbooting. As far as I can see, they're not?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he says if 'buntu gets corrupt', never heard or had that happen, and ntfs works much better without the size constraint on fat32
<Myrtti> years and years ago I was young enough to attempt to have /home in fat32
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> needless to say, pain and suffering was followed by the decision
<rww> I dislike FAT32. The 4GB filesize limit causes so many problems these days.
<Tm_T> needles say, pain and suffering
<Tm_T> ^sounds like voodoo
<bazhang> ext4 is perfectly fine
 * Jordan_U <3 btrfs
<rww> I use ext4. Haven't gotten around to trying btrfs yet.
<bazhang> he is giving zero evidence why ext3 is 'better'
<Tm_T> <3 FAT16
<ikonia> then stop him
<bazhang> oh great. he's pimping his own channel now
<ikonia> it's the balsaq guy again, the one who was mistaken for balsac
<rww> fun
<elky> ikonia, where?
<bazhang> elky, the ubuxubu guy
<elky> I'm glad he's picked a new nickname.
<elky> As I said before the universe split open; I'm glad he's picked a new nickname.
<Myrtti> that's interesting
<Myrtti> that was funky
<Myrtti> jussi: cmsms is funky. If you have troubles with it, why don't you join #cms ;-)
<elky> _H is on borrowed time.
<Myrtti> indeed
<rww> has been for a while, imho.
<bazhang> he was in here complaining about being mocked iirc
<rww> she, apparently
<Myrtti> according to him/her
<Myrtti> according to him/her, today
<rww> and yesterday, and last month ;P
<ikonia> no thanks
<ikonia> oops
<jussi> yes please :P
<Myrtti> argh. my brain hurts.
<Jordan_U> dain bramage?
<Myrtti> having to proofread some text does that
<UBUxUBU> is someone looking for me?
<bazhang> UBUxUBU, hi
<UBUxUBU> sup
<bazhang> UBUxUBU, something you need assistance with today?
<UBUxUBU> one of my guys said you needed to speak too me
<UBUxUBU> u and elky
<rww> o.O
<UBUxUBU> and ikonia
<UBUxUBU> ?
<bazhang> UBUxUBU, not sure what you mean by 'my guys'
<UBUxUBU> i was told u guys had some stuff to tell me?
<bazhang> UBUxUBU, we would have contacted you if that was the case
<UBUxUBU> oh ok
<UBUxUBU> have a good morning, afternoon or evening.
<UBUxUBU> haha
<bazhang> 'my guys' = channel logs?
<rww> pretty much
<elky> The "club" just gets creepier by the second
<rww> ugh, he's there too?
<Jordan_U> club?
<rww> (apparently not)
<elky> I dunno, but they're the only ones who obsessively read everything said here as though their lives depend on it, then invite everyone who is spoken about here in a less than complimentary manner to their pit of horrors.
<bazhang> controversial non-ubuntu channel with two ##
<Myrtti> would love if their logs would be public too
<rww> hasn't been in there under that nick, was in there as balsaq 25 weeks ago.
<rww> ubnotu has a !seen command ;)
<elky> Myrtti, that's double-edged. Their logs under the ubuntu name would hurt.
<Myrtti> elky: true, that
<elky> rww, He could simply have been told by people he knows from there.
<elky> I especially loved the bits of a log I saw once where they were discussing the best way to hide a murdered prostitute. Charming people.
 * rww shrugs, prefers not to draw conclusions without evidence
<elky> I can provide it if you want.
<rww> that UBUxUBU got told by ##club-ubuntu people to come by here? sure.
<elky> Ah. Not that. I thought you were referring to my prev comment.
<rww> ah. no, them talking about that wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.
<bazhang> Ormie, hi
<Ormie> Sorry I still think i was blocked even i waited for hours no answers has come
<bazhang> Ormie, about video driver for ascii ?
<rww> Ormie: You're not blocked from #ubuntu. We can see your messages in there.
<rww> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ormie> Yes and about Cloud Enterprise
<bazhang> Ormie, someone may not know the answer
<bazhang> cloud is ubuntuone?
<rww> no, Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud's a different thing
<bazhang> heh
<rww> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private
<bazhang> uec then. perhaps #ubuntu-uec
<rww> #ubuntu-cloud
<bazhang> logical :)
<topyli> the cloud is one of those unfortunate things you can't really discuss in finnish without giggling :(
<rww> I can't discuss it in English without giggling, personally.
<topyli> heh
<elky> rww has a point
<topyli> at least it doesn't translate to stuff like "we provide services for enterprises while high"
<rww> lol
<topyli> (in english i mean)
<Myrtti> "we serve our customers speshul cookies"
<Myrtti> OMNOMNOM SUGAR
<elky> Im pretty sure the general population interpretation of cloud can be roughly translated from layman to tech with "you smoke lsd and make magic things happen, yeah. i want that"
<elky> er, s/smoke/take/
<topyli> "let's drop our exhange licenses and switch to weed"
<rww> it'd probably be cheaper. exchange servers smoke crack.
<topyli> we can say "free software" with a straight face though! :)
<Myrtti> nobody understands what that means anyway
<topyli> yeah. i suppose the options are misunderstanding and complete bewilderment
<topyli> which is the standard anyway!
<rww> say libre instead, so at least the French will understand you.
<topyli> no no, we have a perfectly good word in finnish for it
<rww> I'm starting to get the impression that every language except English does :(
<Myrtti> people know what open source software means
<Myrtti> libre software is not that well known
<elky> rww, pretty much
<elky> popey, is he this coherent as a rule?
<popey> he just talks bollocks all the time
<rww> ... damnit, bantracker lied to me.
<elky> this kid is classy as
<elky> "come and serve me"aha..ahahaha... bwahahahhahahaha
<rww> incoherent bruder dude wandered in #ubuntu, BT said he was banned, so I /abr'ed him for ban evading. except apparently he isn't. meh.
<Tm_T> popey: you can provide alanbell the required logs if need be?
<popey> sure
<Tm_T> good, just checking
<popey> np :)
<popey> I am not an expert at this irc op lark, so happy to get points from other ops!
<rww> Fun fact: ubuntu/member/* has ops access in #ubuntu-irc, if it comes to that
<popey> also happy to get direction from others about best course of action for loco opping. which i realise is a little different from 'core channel' opping
<elky> the problem with loco opping is breaking the clique factor
<elky> it could be compared to -ot in that regard though
 * popey resists the temptation to do an airplane in -irc and say "I AM someone else"
<elky> heh
<elky> im tempted to go in shouting demands to be "served"
<elky> ooh... which colour do I want: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004AAB9K6/ref=asc_df_B004AAB9K61670162?smid=A2KJQGATLULIBM&tag=pgmp-07-752-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B004AAB9K6
<elky> (click second pic for colours)
<popey> hah, how random
<elky> i came across http://relogik.com/chigra earlier and was trying to find if it'd made it past concept stage yet
<popey> erk no route to host
<elky> popey, http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:iZP8MuemiFAJ:relogik.com/chigra+relogik.com/chigra&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au
<Myrtti> oh my
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ylmf_OS
<popey> based on ubuntu and they have sparc/ppc builds too!? blimey
<Pici> ugh, not that again.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pajarro appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (TheLomY appears to be abusive - 5.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (labatamanta appears to be abusive - 4)
<Myrtti> not again...
<ubottu> ZykoticK9 called the ops in #ubuntu (client08)
<IdleOne> under control
<IdleOne> the current java factoid points to a really messy/confusing page
<IdleOne> would it be better to edit so it points to http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc ?
<IdleOne> until the current page can be cleaned up, seems the server guide people are working on it.
<LjL> help.ubuntu.com/community is generally in a sorry state :(
<IdleOne> So what do you think of
<IdleOne> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<IdleOne> that seems a lot more clear to me then the current link
<IdleOne> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<IdleOne> !no java is <reply> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> there
<ubottu> In ubottu, GeekSquid said: !drama is Hey Folks, we like to make things easy here in $CHAN, so to avoid conflict we like to have people give good answers, unfortunately this is not always the case, so when one person says something wrong, another person will often pipe in and say NO, that is wrong!!! and sometimes both are wrong, so we'd like to clear the air and make it easy for a debate to happen; so the new channel #ubuntu-debate is a good place for
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-05
<ubottu> In ubottu, GeekSquid said: !grrr is Hey Folks, I know this is getting frustrating; But I'd like to remind you that $CHAN is here to help, not provide headaches, perhaps if we all slow down and think about what we are saying we will have better luck in helping eachother. Don't get me wrong, I am a bot, and sometimes things I say may not fit the sitiuation perfectly... Just trying to keep people from fighting isn't easy, but I find that reminding them t
<rww> o.O
<nhandler> Hello GeekSquid, can I help you?
<GeekSquid> This is regarding 'trench' in #ubuntu, seems this person really doesn't know what they are doing, and if you were to run a whois on this person, you will find them connecting from a rather disrespectful domain, I have seen this person say all kinds of offtopic and incorrect things... and I am not sure how to deal with them
<GeekSquid> nhandler: thank you, you actually know me, we met at a ca-loco meeting at chapman university
<nhandler> GeekSquid: I'm not in CA ;)
<rww> Perhaps you're thinking of nhaines ;)
<pleia2> you're thinking of nhaines :)
<nhandler> GeekSquid: And I'll check on trench for you, thanks for pointing it out
<GeekSquid> thats right, too many nicks
<GeekSquid> no problem, less idle more help ... later guys and thanks
<nhandler> Hmm...Besides the host, I'm not seeing anything too bad from trench
<rww> me either
<rww> I mean, they're not exactly being exceptional, but it's not something I think we need to handle :\
<nhandler> Well, that situation is resolved now anyway :)
<IdleOne> what is wrong with his host?
<IdleOne> he has a cloak
<nhandler> IdleOne: Now he does, he didn't before ;)
<IdleOne> ahh
<elky> Do i even want to know what it was?
<rww> oh. I totally got him mixed up with someone else with a less-problematic hostname :\
<nhandler> elky: Nope
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from shtepsel)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (PardoSandia appears to be abusive - 6)
<rww> PardoSandia's making the rounds, by the look of it.
<IdleOne> rww you wanna add the comment to BT?
<rww> can do
<IdleOne> I banned in #u also
 * rww nods
<IdleOne> thanks for the -q
<rww> commenting done
<tonyyarusso> rww: ubottu isn't voiced :P
<IdleOne> dude, came in and picked a fight. I tried being nice and he called me a moron. you then kicked me for saying he is acting stupid
<IdleOne> s/dude,/dude/
<rww> No, I kicked you for not dropping it when asked to by us.
<witeshark_> issues with #ubuntu-offtopic
<witeshark_> the current status is absurd
<rww> witeshark_: The current status is tablet PCs, thanks to a tactical nuclear modechange. Are you talking about my handling of the situation, or how it was before tonyyarusso and I intervened?
<witeshark_> my +q was uncalled for: i was not the cause of issue
<rww> I didn't +q you. I muted the whole channel.
<witeshark_> that's it
<IdleOne> you were indeed the cause but it is over now.
<witeshark_> IdleOne, that is a direct contradiction
<rww> witeshark_: Now that you're aware that I didn't take any action against you specifically, does this change your opinion?
<witeshark_> rww, yes, possibly
<witeshark_> i know my role and read my log
<witeshark_> i am a mod in a car forum
<witeshark_> this is not new to me
<witeshark_> issues like this kill my confidence in Ubuntu
<witeshark_> i think i'll restart my shopping of Apple and OS X
<witeshark_> this IRC is supposed to be vastly better than what I have seen
<IdleOne> what is the issue exactly?
<witeshark_> it is a major let down
<rww> witeshark_: just to check before I go on, the conversation you were referring to was the one about galaxies or universes expanding, right?
<witeshark_> rww, yes
<witeshark_> yes it was
<witeshark_> i am seeing those logs as well
<witeshark_> nothing in there is a surprise to me -- who knew
<witeshark_> and ldunn is a drunk Aussie during that log i guess
<IdleOne> what does his nationality have to do with it?
<witeshark_> nothing!
<witeshark_> gEEZ IT IS THE TIME if day
<rww> Alrighty. Looking over that, I see problems on both sides, in different ways. I agree with you that people said stuff that they should have been told off for. However, your reaction to it -- not actually answering their questions and shouting at them -- didn't help either. Approximately the same is true of today's conversation.
<witeshark_> do you need first grade now?
<IdleOne> I really don't appreciate you implying I am stupid. I really don't appreciate you calling me a moron. I am also going to assume you are an American who was not left behind.
<IdleOne> you need to work on your people skills, if you had a bad day at school/work I am sorry but do NOT take it on on us
<IdleOne> and especially not me
<witeshark_> you know what? none of this chat should ever exist
<rww> IdleOne: So does the rest of the channel. There was entirely too much name-calling on both sides.
<IdleOne> witeshark_: you are welcome to close your irc client and not come back.
<rww> IdleOne: This isn't helping.
<witeshark_> IdleOne, i am welcome to ./ignore you
<witeshark_> oh, and IdleOne get a world clock
<elky> witeshark_, no, because ignoring ops will mean you miss out on warnings, and not seeing them doesn't make them not apply.
<rww> elky: IdleOne isn't an op in #ubuntu-offtopic :\
<rww> witeshark_: Yeah, I was about to suggest: in the future, /ignore people that are bothering you, and/or discontinue the conversation by not replying. It's better than feeding it by getting angry in channel.
<rww> I'd suggest the same thing to IdleOne, but Ubuntu ops aren't allowed to /ignore users.
<elky> rww, that only makes sense if witeshark_ isn't in #ubuntu.
<witeshark_> all of this has increased my shopping budget for a Mac
<rww> elky: Perhaps I'm spoiled by irssi's channel-specific ignores :(
<witeshark_> this has totally killed my confidence in Ubuntu
<witeshark_> i am so disappointed
<rww> witeshark_: #ubuntu-offtopic's behavior is rather irrelevant to Ubuntu the operating system. You're welcome to disagree with that, but I really don't think you'd be correct.
<elky> witeshark_, you're not helping yourself. this drivel is called trolling elsewhere.
<witeshark_> elky ---- save
<witeshark_> it
<witeshark_> i am an OS X user
<rww> and I'm a Debian user
 * Tm_T finds this information totally irrelevant
<rww> so do I
<IdleOne> So I was right. he was trolling us earlier.
<witeshark_> i came to Ubuntu because someone suggested that it's worth a look and that IRC support is a strong part of it all
<rww> If you had a problem with #ubuntu itself, I could see it, but #ubuntu-offtopic... not really.
 * IdleOne goes to get a glass of water
<elky> "if i don't get my way, im going to uninstall linux! that'll show you!" is a tactic proven to be quite the opposite of useful.
<Tm_T> IdleOne: step back and stay back, thanks
<IdleOne> Tm_T: don't talk down to me. kthnx
<Tm_T> witeshark_: #ubuntu-offtopic is not support channel
<witeshark_> what do you suppose i think now in the middle of the night with work waiting for me in the morning that i will not be awake for?
<witeshark_> Tm_T, I AM not seeking support
<witeshark_> thanks for your useless post
<elky> enough.
<witeshark_> like that helps.
<elky> Nothing before it was helping either.
<witeshark_> oh! so your kick fixes that?
<Tm_T> witeshark_: if you are not going to discuss the matter calmly, please don't even begin now
<witeshark_> the entire issue was started by other than me
<witeshark_> log that
<elky> witeshark_,  no, my /remove breaks the cycle and hopefully lets you take some time and get the sleep you say you need to get.
<Tm_T> it doesn't matter
<Tm_T> witeshark_: I strongly recommend that we try the discussion after some time, not now
<witeshark_> i was never other than calm
<witeshark_> but i'm done
<Tm_T> witeshark_: thank you, see you later
<witeshark_> this week i'm gonna get another Mac
<elky> remove in 5 if i don't
<elky> No PM yet. Maybe whackamole?
<mneptok> mmmmm .... guacamole
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I feel I really need to say this here, please stop keeping the heat up with these arguments, we have hard time enough without
<elky> What the heck even started that? Talking about outer space?
<rww> yup
<elky> And because someone was wrong on the internet, we get the blame for him not going to bed in time?
<IdleOne> he started it by picking a fight over something that happened 3 days ago. the only reason i know it has anything to with space is because rww mentioned it.
<elky> And for that, he'll spend a lot of money on an under-resourced computer. Just to spite us?
<IdleOne> He insisted on us searching our logs instead of just telling us, then called me a moron and I believe he also called ldunn a moron
<elky> Charming.
<Tm_T> IdleOne: then you ask him to stop, if he not, you get the ops
<IdleOne> then came here to continuing his trolling
<IdleOne> which he was partially successful at until you folks got bored and kicked him out
<rww> on the other hand, he was called an idiot, stupid, and a troll.
<IdleOne> after he called me a moron
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<rww> two wrongs don't make a right.
<maco> elky: i did laugh at the bit about "what should i think now that im not going to wake up in time for work?"  and think to myself "umm 'maybe i shouldve gone to bed earlier'?"
<IdleOne> didn't say it did
<IdleOne> just saying that I have seen others call people idiot without consequence
<rww> His behavior was not acceptable. Your behavior was not acceptable. The same is true for the people involved in the previous incident. Too much damn name calling in there.
<IdleOne> I am not questioning my removal. I deserved it.
<elky> IdleOne, there's generally a reason the older ops step back if there's others around to continue a conversation like that.
<elky> You might not be an op in -ot, but you sure as hell should behave like one there.
<IdleOne> you are right
<IdleOne> I am going to buy a compaq and install openbsd on it
<elky> So go get a cup of something tasty and watch some tv for a bit or something to help you forget the little mite existed.
 * mneptok starts the timer
<IdleOne> reset in 5 minutes if I forget
<rww> IdleOne: on a completely different note, see the comment on your @mark #36315
<IdleOne> rww: you didn't get a response did you?
<IdleOne> later on I mean
<rww> IdleOne: nope. If it happens again, I'd recommend /remove. He's been told about !guidelines enough imho.
<IdleOne> agreed
<Tm_T> witeshark: yes?
<IdleOne> I did understand his frustration though
 * rww nods
<Tm_T> witeshark: is there something we can help you with?
<witeshark> Tm_T: IdleOne: rww: you didn't get a response did you?
<witeshark> [02:27] IdleOne: later on I mean
<witeshark> [02:27] rww: IdleOne: nope. If it happens again, I'd recommend /remove. He's been told about !guidelines enough imho.
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> did I lag or what
<IdleOne> no
<mneptok> no, i saw the same
 * rww PMs witeshark to disambiguate we weren't talking about him
<IdleOne> taking conversation out of context and looking to start an argument I am going to guess
<Tm_T> witesharks lines and my removal all happened the very same second for me
<mneptok> rww: don't.
<IdleOne> Tm_T: same here
<Tm_T> strange
<rww> mneptok: meh, already did.
<IdleOne> it was at the same time. unfortunate timing is all
<mneptok> rww: you go through all that trouble to lug that cross up that hill, why rain on the parade.
<rww> mneptok: I'm English, I don't feel comfortable unless there's rain involved somewhere :(
<IdleOne> hahah
<mneptok> rww: i'm American. i don't feel comfotable round anything i can't invade and then deep-fry.
<maco> rww: visit dc in the summer?
<maco> rww: and bring two or more umbrellas
<rww> umbrellas take all the fun out of it!
<maco> i think i went through...3 or 4 last year?
<maco> mneptok: you used to live dc-direction right?
 * Tm_T has to be afk for a while
<maco> rww: more like "umbrellas are next to useless"...
<mneptok> maco: Michigan Ave NE
<maco> if only they made dome umbrellas that came down to about the...knees
<maco> (see-through, obvs)
<rww> I think they call those raincoats
<IdleOne> and they do make them
<Jordan_U> maco: http://www.strangefarmer.com/images/content/151587.jpg http://officespam.chattablogs.com/archives/japanese-full-body-umbrella-thumb.jpg
<IdleOne> the umbrellas you are talking about
<maco> well the trouble is that if your umbrella is only above you, the rain comes up *under* it to reach you
<maco> Jordan_U: that is awesome
<maco> rww: raincoats do little for your hair when it reaches your rear
<mneptok> maco: keep the hair inside the coat
<elky> if it keeps your scalp dry then sure it does.
<elky> wet scalp is the bit that's going to make you sick
<maco> i was thinking about a bad hair day :P
<maco> hows a wet scalp going to get more germs into you?
<elky> it affects your core temp.
 * Jordan_U has been outside in rain/hail with just a shirt and pants fairly often recently
<maco> Jordan_U: hail sounds ow
 * Jordan_U is also now sick
<Jordan_U> maco: Nothing big. It basically goes from rain to snow fairly quickly where I am, with a short stop through small hail on the way.
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: that's...a fail
<maco> witeshark: whatcha need?
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: perhaps you should take a jumper more often
 * maco wonders what part of the world Jordan_U lives in
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee: I felt perfectly comfortable at the time.
<rww> IdleOne: just got a genial response to that @mark PM, so hopefully that's all sorted out now.
<Jordan_U> maco: California.
<rww> Three Californians on the ops team? Are we rivalling Finland yet?
<maco> my next wondering is whether Hobbsee knows what "jumper" means in the US
<witeshark> maco: reading logs
<maco> witeshark: you can do that on irclogs.ubuntu.com ... no need to idle here
<Hobbsee> maco: the same as your 'sweaters'?
<rww> witeshark: #ubuntu-ops logs are publicly accessible at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/, which is updated every hour at about 3 minutes after the hour.
<maco> Hobbsee: we call them sweaters, yes, but here if you say jumper it means a little girl dress
<maco> Hobbsee: a pinafore i think youd call it?
<witeshark> maco: yes i know, but i wanted to see the new postings as well
<IdleOne> rww: hopefully.
<Hobbsee> maco: ah
<mneptok> maco: or someone comitting suicide from a tall building.
<maco> mneptok: er, yes, or that... but i hope she's not suggesting Jordan_U carry around someone who wants to do that
<rww> maco: really? meh, I need to stop using that word at Americans too then ;(
<mneptok> witeshark: this channel has a no-idle policy. please respect it and only use the channel for active discussions.
<maco> rww: you know the sleeveless dresses girls where over collared shirts? those are jumpers
<maco> s/where/wear/
<elky> rww, jussi only counts as half a finn anyway
 * rww counts on fingers
<rww> I think this means California's winning, then.
<elky> you're half a person behind.
<rww> oh? who am I missing
<elky> rww, topyli, Myrtti, Tm_T, jussi
<rww> oh yeah huh
 * rww will not say which of those he forgot, attempts to dig self out of hole
<elky> so who are the californians... im sure we have more than 3...
<maco> is rww a californian or english?
<rww> Jordan_U, me, and Flannel, though I guess I'd only count as half too if jussi does.
<elky> jordan, you, lyz, Flannel
<rww> maybe a quarter if he has citizenship, 'cause I don'
<rww> t ;(
<elky> lyz is a full one, she didn't change country.
<maco> so 3.5 each?
<elky> apparently
<rww> elky: move to California, we have penguins!
<elky> so does NZ.
<maco> rww: au has penguins too
<maco> (i think...?)
<elky> Wellington has them close.
<elky> maco, yeah, but i don't know if there's colonies near sydney
<rww> are they on the Mordor or Shire side of NZ?
 * maco snorts
<elky> I have no idea which is which.
<IdleOne> lol
<maco> in the mines of Moria
<elky> damn 'murricans.
<mneptok> witeshark: you need to return in 24h minimum to discuss any issues. you cannot idle here. please do not make a ban necessary.
<witeshark> likely to quit altogether
<mneptok> whatever gets results.
<rww> maco: besides, I'm looking at this photo on wikipedia, and the raincoat goes much lower than the person's rear. Granted, the person is question is about 5, but still ;(
<rww> I demand kid-style raincoats and wellies for everyone!
<maco> haha
<mneptok> i .... uhhhh .... don't really find myself in the market for rain gear in New Mexico
<maco> i was thinking of hair outside the coat. so sticky and sweaty on the back of your neck if its inside... (also, my hair hasnt fit inside hoods in years. the weight/bulk of it pushes my hood off)
<witeshark> yes you can help me.
<witeshark> you can explain the logs I have e-mailed to http://www.canonical.com/
<maco> thats not an email address
<mneptok> what logs are those?
<witeshark> oh look, I found more... more to e-mail
<maco> given that none of us are sitting here reading all email addressed to any and every canonical.com email address, you're gonna need to be a *bit* more specific about what logs those are
<witeshark> maco: i know that. i used the contact link at that URL
<Hobbsee> rofl
<Hobbsee> nice kick message
<mneptok> O:)
<Myrtti> I don't really think that helped
<rww> maco: Maybe sabdfl will start idling in here and require changes to the idle policy.
<maco> rww: do you keep looking at #ubuntu and seeing something that looks like an old torchwood character's name?
<maco> cuz my brain keeps going "torchwood!" every time ohzie talks
 * Tm_T shakes his head
<Tm_T> hi DarkstarC4
<DarkstarC4> o.O
<DarkstarC4> Why is there so many voices
<Myrtti> to denote ops
<maco> actual ops all have voices, then we know who's a non-op just hanging ou
<maco> *out
<Myrtti> so, what brings you here, DarkstarC4
 * maco wonders at ikonia lack of +v
<DarkstarC4> i want to be a voice
<rww> (For context, DarkstarC4's +q in #ubuntu by me. We PMed, and I asked him to come here if he wanted to discuss his +q)
<DarkstarC4> Acutally rww
<DarkstarC4> i dont really care about my +q
<DarkstarC4> because no one barely talks in that channel as it is
<rww> ah, okay. That makes my life easier.
<DarkstarC4> I'd like to go to a chat room and actually 'chat'
<maco> for general chat instead of tech support see #ubuntu-offtopic
<maco> (note that the rules about civility and such still apply there)
<DarkstarC4> lol
<DarkstarC4> like what?
<DarkstarC4> no swearing?
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<maco> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<rww> no swearing is one of them, yeah
<DarkstarC4> I want to feel important
<maco> no calling people names, dropping controversial topics if someone is getting upset by them, etc.
<DarkstarC4> So are you guys like the head honchos on this server?
<Myrtti> no
<DarkstarC4> Who is?
<Myrtti> only on certain Ubuntu related channels.
<maco> #freenode for full-network stuff
<Myrtti> Freenode operators.
<DarkstarC4> Who pays the bills
<rww> and even then, I'd argue we're mere deputized honchos ;(
<DarkstarC4> I want a voice, what must i do?
<rww> in here? get ops in an Ubuntu core channel
<DarkstarC4> mind you, I used to be an IRCop
<DarkstarC4> So I can really enforce rules
<Tm_T> DarkstarC4: stop asking, have a long good reputation over time in our channels ...
<IdleOne> !canihaveops
<IdleOne> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<DarkstarC4> You got a command for everything dont ya?
<IdleOne> almost
<DarkstarC4> !8ball
<elky> Actually abiding by the rules we have might give some credibility to your assertion you can enforce rules.
<rww> Tm_T: Nah, that's how it used to go. Now you've gotta ask ;(
<DarkstarC4> haha
<IdleOne> you found the only one we don't have
<DarkstarC4> no 8ball? wtf
<DarkstarC4> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<rww> Oh great and wise ubottu, should we an an !8ball widget to you?
<rww> @random yes no
<ubottu> yes
<Myrtti> so
<DarkstarC4> Hmm trivia..
<DarkstarC4> thats a plus
<Myrtti> was there anything else we can help you with, DarkstarC4?
<DarkstarC4> the 8ball is a must have though.
<rww> the trivia bot was dead last time I checked, though ;(
<DarkstarC4> hey hey i'm making conversation
<DarkstarC4> ok?
<DarkstarC4> i'm helping YOU guys out
<Myrtti> this isn't a social chat channel though
<DarkstarC4> its a chatroom
<DarkstarC4> so i'm "chatting" in it
<Myrtti> no, it's an IRC channel.
<Myrtti> chatrooms exist in another universe
<DarkstarC4> someones being a tad bit technical.
<rww> !8ball-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Outlook not so good. mutt better.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<DarkstarC4> Atleast i'm being respectful and not cussing.
<DarkstarC4> I've got a question
<DarkstarC4> a serious one
<DarkstarC4> Why must you guys have a channel just to identify who's an operator in #ubuntu
<DarkstarC4> ????
<Myrtti> it's not for that.
<mneptok> please read the /topic
<Myrtti> this channel is for resolving issues in our main channels.
<DarkstarC4> You need this many people just to resolve an issue?
<mneptok> DarkstarC4: do you need an issue resolved?
<DarkstarC4> Yes
<Myrtti> the process includes logging it, peer reviewing it by other ops and discussing methods.
<elky> are you familiar with the concept of timezones? :P
<DarkstarC4> My Ex girlfriend put a scratch on my truck door
<DarkstarC4> wtf do i do about that?
<mneptok> DarkstarC4: you /part this channel
<mneptok> or that
<DarkstarC4> it was an issue!!!
<DarkstarC4> :(
<Myrtti> I can't imagine how the truck is related to Ubuntu IRC channels.
<Myrtti> so it's not an issue to be resolved here
<rww> Well, it's not a truck, really. It's a series of tubes.
<DarkstarC4> i'm very hurt to be kicked when i see non voices idling in here
<DarkstarC4> so...
<DarkstarC4> ?
<elky> Nope. Not sorry.
<DarkstarC4> elky, i dont care. Why can't I idle?
<elky> Because you're offtopic. And annoying.
<IdleOne> DarkstarC4: because it is one of the channel policies.
<IdleOne> DarkstarC4: please respect our policies and /part
<DarkstarC4> One more thing
<DarkstarC4> this is to elky
<DarkstarC4> nothing bad
<Myrtti> and it's one of the channel policies because the process doesn't benefit from outsiders making comments, and it can be viewed from the public logs, if need be.
<DarkstarC4> Elky, you know damn well that you dont think i'm annoying, when i'm giving you atleast some entertainment.
<IdleOne> DarkstarC4: Please part now.
<elky> Things are only entertaining when they're new. You're really nothing original.
<DarkstarC4> How often do yall get someone like me come in here and be so technical about everything?
<Hobbsee> DarkstarC4: trolls?  multiple times, every day
<elky> About four times a day.
<DarkstarC4> ah..
<elky> (In my waking hours)
<Hobbsee> and it seems everyone is voiced excluding the two bots
<DarkstarC4> dang
<DarkstarC4> who here is using a custom script
<Myrtti> we should install a rotating door, really
<rww> Hobbsee: and the shellium person we asked to hang out here
<Hobbsee> and mneptok, it appears
<Tm_T> Myrtti: it would need greasing all the time for all the usage
<Myrtti> Tm_T: automation ftw
<rww> ubottu: tell DarkstarC4 about appeals
<Tm_T> "apply this grease in to a door to enter the room"
<elky> rww, whinging in PM?
<rww> elky: indeed
<Myrtti> obladi oblada life goes on...
<IdleOne> I really wish people would stop being such babies and take there kicks like grown ups
<IdleOne> their
<Hobbsee> or not be so difficult to require kicking...
<rww> If you're really, really bored, he wants the person who banned him to PM him. I wouldn't recommend it, myself; he's rather bland.
<IdleOne> nah, I'm good
<Myrtti> rww: low entertainment value, eh?
<Myrtti> perhaps he should eat more fiber and fruit
<elky> Now I get PMs, yay.
<Myrtti> that way atleast nutritional values of chewing his trolling would get better
<IdleOne> 36315 also sent me a PM
<IdleOne> but it was expected
<elky> I'm not answering since i've had lots of distractions today and am still in the office
 * elky returns to setting up VMs
<IdleOne> sad when we have to refer to users by number because they spend entire nights reading the logs of this channel
<IdleOne> just so they can find any tiny little thing to bitch and moan about
<rww> Yeah, those #ubuntu-ops log readers. So weird ;(
<Tm_T> <3
<Myrtti> smile, you're on candid camera
<Myrtti> :-)
 * Tm_T sends hugs and kisses to all our readers out there
<Myrtti> thank you thank you you've been a wonderful audience
<Myrtti> please try the fish
<Hobbsee> All we need to do is find them a more fun habit, seeing as they're just coming and trolling, and then reading the backlash to get their kicks
<Hobbsee> first thought: playing in the traffic, but that's not CoC friendly, so...hmmm....
<IdleOne> Myrtti: now with moar mercury
<Myrtti> so
<topyli> oh dear, i have ac/dc's TNT in my head, with lyrics like "we got CoC, we're extra nice..."
<Myrtti> how long were you thinking of keeping those bans?
<elky> Jeez. He won't give up. He's insisting he needs his serious car scratch question answered and is hassling me to revoke "my" ban and let him back in because the appeals page says I'm supposed to.
<rww> oh, I take it his broken web browser fixed itself?
<elky> clearly
<topyli> now i have to find a way to get rid of it or write complete lyrics for it
<IdleOne> Myrtti: ^^^ does that answer your question?
<elky> topyli, you're writing lyrics, kthx.
<Myrtti> IdleOne: there are other bans too
<IdleOne> feel free to remove whatever bans you wish :)
<Tm_T> topyli: we should record that song some of these days
<elky> topyli, there is a mp3 around of me and various people on the internet singing auld lang syne. so it's not impossible.
<elky> erm. Tm_T ^
<topyli> elky: i seem to vaguely remember it :)
<elky> http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=62
<maco> topyli: i wish i hadnt read your acdc coment
<topyli> sorry maco, i can guess what's happening :(
<elky> yay, now two of you can write complete lyrics!
<elky> gogogo!
<rww> my lack of cultural knowedge prevents earworming once again!
<maco> i think ill go to bed instead
<maco> and hopefully not have another nightmare about not having passed biology
<elky> rww, srsly?!
<topyli> btw, super nice fits better than extra nice
<maco> (dear subconscious: i passed it. you can stop scaring me now!)
<elky> maco, you can nightmare about tnt'ing the biology lab instead?
<elky> or at least the paper.
<Myrtti> have they quieted now in pm?
<rww> they have to me
<Myrtti> lolwhat
<Myrtti> well, ubottu's not answering so I'll just ignore the other bans
<jussi> [10:16:04] <rww> maco: Maybe sabdfl will start idling in here and require changes to the idle policy. <- SABDFL would get a voice if he idled here. ;)
<Tm_T> that said, why he isn't here anyway, as he's core channel op
<Myrtti> exception that confirms the rule?
<jussi> Myrtti: sabdfl is always an exception :)
<elky> Tm_T, i think he has enough to try process on a daily basis without the riffraff that comes through here.
<elky> srsly.
<elky> delegation kthx.
<Tm_T> elky: I know, forgot the smiley
<Myrtti> !pm > haiyai
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ubottu> plokij called the ops in #ubuntu (PC)
<bazhang> I always forget that fb bans gateway users
<elky> so sad
<bazhang> rww, gracias
 * rww sits on mountaintop, carving out elaborate wildcard bans
<jussi> rww: shouldnt you be sleeping?
<rww> probably
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> !search filesystems
<ubottu> Found: undelete, addingfs, fuse, filesystems
<Myrtti> !-filesystems
<ubottu> filesystems has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2007-04-27 00:36:30 - last edited by Seveas on 2007-04-27 00:36:46
<Myrtti> !filesystems =~ s/ext3 is/ext3 and ext4 are/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !filesystems
<ubottu> ext3 and ext4 are the default fileystem in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Myrtti> !filesystems =~ s/filesystem in/filesystems in/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<popey> hehe
<Myrtti> !filesystems =~ s/fileystem in/filesystems in/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !filesystems
<ubottu> ext3 and ext4 are the default filesystems in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<ubottu> In ubottu, Soyo said: !certification is Gain the skills you need to excel in Ubuntu. Courses suit all skill levels and flexible study options make training available to anyone - wherever you are in the world. http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<ubottu> In ubottu, Soyo said: !suggestions is To suggest a factoid to be added to Ubottu simply type the suggested command followed by 'is' and then how it should read. Example: '!foo is bar' Or simply join #ubuntu-ops and make your suggestion there.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Soyo said: !suggest is To suggest a factoid to be added to Ubottu simply type the suggested command followed by 'is' and then how it should read. Example: '!foo is bar' Or simply join #ubuntu-ops and make your suggestion there.
<Myrtti> bets are taken in when does sx@78.156.198.111.bredband.tre.se rejoin
<Tm_T> 12-28 hours
<Tm_T> I mean, 20-28
<Pici> by the way: I'll be mostly away for the next few days, I'll be in Vermont, skiing perhaps.
<maco> Pici: ooh have fun!
<IdleOne> have a nice time Pici
<Pici> I'll try ;)
<Myrtti> may your snow be white and fluffy
<Tm_T> and most importantly, cold
<IdleOne> I promise I won't have any friends over and will walk the dog twice a day
 * Tm_T goes mr. Obvious -mode
 * charlie-tca wishes for nice fluffy snow and 70 F temperatures... dreaming again
<maco> Tm_T: actually that was valid... i was skiing in ... about 45°F/7°C weather the other day... the mogul run was muddy on one side but at least for once that run was soft snow instead of solid ice
<Pici> I hope for fluffy snow indeed, its not fun skiing on ice.
<dagni> hi
<dagni> i tried to join #ubuntu and im here
<dagni> why ?
<maco> apparently you're banned from there
<dagni> oh
<dagni> but why ?
<maco> dunno. and the bot seems not to be interested in telling me ><
<maco> @login
<maco> oh wait its just slow
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<maco> you were banned on the 30th
<dagni> that's strange because i was not at home that day
<dagni> ...
<Myrtti> dagni: sadly that is the oldest excuse in the book
<dagni> could someone unban me ? i wonder how to add widgets to the ubuntu desktop
<Myrtti> so could you tell more about who you think was using your account instead of yourself?
<dagni> what is reason of this ban then ?
<dagni> Myrtti: my girl
<dagni> she's abusive
<dagni> when she's mad, she can throw my cellphone
<dagni> etc.
<dagni> she was at home i went to my family
<maco> and you don't use a password on your computer?
<dagni> i use, after guys from #linux banned me for similar reason i explained them what happened, they unbanned me bugt i needed to protect my desktop with password
<dagni> and irc session with password
<dagni> sorry if she did some harm
<maco> and you didnt follow their instructions to put passwords in place?
<dagni> yes i did already 2 days ago
<dagni> it's all protected now and only i know passsword
<dagni> i talked to my girl and she said silly 'sorry' ;p
<dagni> i apologize again for anything she did
<maco> you've had a password on your irc since june
<dagni> no, i set password on irc session 2 days ago
<maco> nickserv says you registered (and thus set a password) in june
<dagni> and same for xscreensaver
<maco> or do you mean you just set guard on it? (if not, please do)
<Pici> My irc password is saved, I never type it in myself.
<dagni> yes, nickserv yes but i keep open my screen always, when she had access to my pc she was able to irc
<dagni> but now im detaching the irssi screen and to attach again, password is needed
<dagni> that i did 2 days ago
<IdleOne> I think he meant password protecting "locking" the irc client
<dagni> yes
<dagni> what should i do to enter #ubuntu again ?
<Myrtti> if I give you a couple of links, would you be kind enough to read them?
<dagni> okay
<Myrtti> !codeofconduct | dagni
<ubottu> dagni: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Myrtti> the first link is the one
<IdleOne> Pici: you still here?
<dagni> i already readed it when my ubuntu .iso was downloading
<dagni> ;)
<IdleOne> or maco you around?
<IdleOne> I believe ryaxnb is ban evading in -ot
<dagni> i just wanted to know how to add widgets to my desktop ;(
<maco> yeah im here
<maco> dagni: screenlets!
<Myrtti> right. If we remove the ban and we catch you again with the foul language and bad attitude, can you guess what happens?
<Myrtti> dagni: ^
<dagni> Myrtti: i guess i get ban forever, but i assure you it wont happen again, i protected my computer well this time
<Myrtti> not necessarily a ban for forever, but you will need to come here, discuss the ban again and the next time it may not be as easy
<maco> IdleOne: it's a +q not +b
<IdleOne> oh
<dagni> i will do everything to avoid getting banned, no worry ;)
<IdleOne> nm me then :)
<Myrtti> dagni: I'm going to give you another chance and take off the ban. Please don't abuse my trust.
<dagni> Myrtti: ok, and sorry agian
<dagni> again*
<Myrtti> try joining the channel now
<dagni> ok
<Myrtti> seems to work fine
<Myrtti> anything else we can help you with? if not, happy IRCing
<Myrtti> dagni: ^
<dagni> thanks ! all ok now ;]
<dagni> take care guys
<Myrtti> bye
<Myrtti> not asked anything yet
<Myrtti> interesting
<tonyyarusso> rww: How did offtopic turn out last night?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tzily appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> KM0201 called the ops in #ubuntu (tzily)
<Myrtti> lovely
<Myrtti> anyone feel like bfing rp2 here?
<IdleOne> Myrtti: still need that done?
<Myrtti> yup
<IdleOne> k
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-06
<Myrtti> shouldbt try to op with irssi on my mobile, but...
<IdleOne> done
<Myrtti> listening to snoring is boring
<Myrtti> thanks
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> that root doesnt bode well...
<h00k> er, no, it doesn't
<Myrtti> saw the hostname?
<h00k> root (~root@rikskriminalpolisen.com)
<h00k> Not sure...what that domain is. Let's see how Google translates it.
<Myrtti> its not real, but i bet theyre counting on confusion
<Myrtti> state crime police
<h00k> yeah...
<Myrtti> to be real it should be .se, .no or .dk
<h00k> it redirects to a .se, anyway, but I see what you mean
<Myrtti> well, cant do anything yet
<Myrtti> just wait and see
<h00k> <head><title>301 Moved Permanently</title></head>
<h00k> when you curl that URL
<Myrtti> eyes peeled... until i drop
<h00k> mine as well, until the LoCo meeting in an hour and 40 minutes
<h00k> and inbetween learning some ruby
<h00k> I'll be honest, I probably won't eb watching too close, I need to get my irssi-notify back.
<Myrtti> gnite
<IdleOne> I sorta remember letsgo67 being told before about not abusing the bot
<h00k> recently?
<IdleOne> no but not that long ago.
<IdleOne> least I think I remember that
<ubottu> In ubottu, Chandrageetha said: which is the best tool for movie making on ubuntu 10.10
<OrangePeel> hello
<OrangePeel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> OrangePeel: Hi. Is there anything we can help you with?
<OrangePeel> I need to be unbanned from an irc network and the only way to is to change Mac Adress.
<OrangePeel> Why... So I can be unbanned because some asshole used my name and trolled his ass off for 6 hours on my name, they think I'm him and Ked me
<OrangePeel> sorry for language
<OrangePeel> I have repeadedly tryed to contact admin staff on site but no one will type back
<Jordan_U> We can only help with bans in Ubuntu core channels.
<OrangePeel> oh wow
<OrangePeel> lol
<OrangePeel> didn't know you were her....
<OrangePeel> right
<OrangePeel> It's not from this server or any you would think of unless you like plants
<OrangePeel> That's the only reason I'm trying to get unbanned
<OrangePeel> to get back in to talk ot the admin myself
<mneptok> OrangePeel: we cannot help you.
<OrangePeel> Well, I'm saying, if someone can, thanks....Don't ban me though for asking
<OrangePeel> That's why I"m here, to not ban me for asking....
<Jordan_U> See #ubuntu for some context on that.
<Jordan_U> Any idea what's up with "linux" in #ubuntu?
<ubottu> akshatj called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (AndIrc_8)
<dholbach> hiya
<Jordan_U> Hi.
<dholbach> should #ubuntu-az be an invite only channel?
<Myrtti> probably not. Azerbaijan ubuntuists ... wow
<rww> unless there isn't an Azerbaijan LoCo and it was closed to stop -us-az people joining accidentally
 * rww has no idea
<dholbach> the loco seems to be a bit inactive, but there's also a ubuntu-az@ mailing list which suggests there at least were plans at some stage :)
<Jordan_U> dholbach: I don't see #ubuntu-az in the list of Ubuntu channels on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList so it might just be that someone on a whim "created" (joined) the channel and made it invite only.
<rww> nope, it's registered by vorian/stalcup
<dholbach> Jordan_U, alright
<Jordan_U> dholbach: Well, my theory was just shot down by rww :)
<rww> Jordan_U: Judging from bantracker, JackOfHearts is marcusdavidus ban-evading. I'll let you deal with it, since you banned him last ;P
<dholbach> Jordan_U, rww: is there anything that should be done about that channel?
<Myrtti> if it is owned by irc council then its easy
<rww> dholbach: Speaking as a non-IRCC person, if nobody wants to use it, I'd leave it. If someone does, /msg Steve and ask him to transfer foundership, and ask IRCC if he doesn't respond.
<dholbach> ok - it's really hard to know if anybody wants to use it if they can't join it :)
<rww> true
<rww> Jordan_U: If/when he ban-evades again, I think I'll try freenode $x ban syntax. Will be a new and exciting experience.
<Jordan_U> rww: Not familiar with that.
<rww> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtm . I think +b $x:*!*@*neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl#Cpt.Jack oughta do it.
<rww> since they're on some sort of dynamic hostname ISP, but their realname stays the same.
<rww> or I could be completely wrong about the syntax. We'll see ;D
<Jordan_U> What I'm worried about right now is that I suspect that JackOfHearts gave malicious "advice" to MAGIK_NINJA in PM. I've already PM'd MAGIK_NINJA warning him, so I guess there's not much else that can be done :(
<rww> ugh. didn't notice they were PMing :(
<Jordan_U> "00:09 < JackOfHearts>  come on querry /private chat/" in #ubuntu
<marcusdavidus> hello
<rww> hi
<marcusdavidus> srsy chill down with bansticks ppl
<rww> Stop violating freenode policy by ban-evading, then.
<marcusdavidus> violating? i just make one rm -rf/ joke
<marcusdavidus>  pff
<marcusdavidus>  chillut
<marcusdavidus> if some oen is sutpid enought to type sudo /rm -rf / his foult
<marcusdavidus> not mine
<rww> Actually, looking at our bantracker, you were first banned for trolling and bad language, insulting an operator when he asked you to stop, a few counts of ban evasion, and then giving out dangerous commands as you just mentioned.
<rww> None of these are acceptable behavior.
<rww> and that's just the stuff from this year :(
<rww> If I were you, I'd take a break from #ubuntu for a week or so without attempting to change your hostname and join as a demonstration of good faith, and then come back when IdleOne's around and talk to him, since he set the first of your series of bans.
<Myrtti> so...
<Myrtti> marcusdavidus: so, you could return here later.
<rww> Guest55352: Fix your internets ;(
<Jordan_U> 02:27 -!- YouKay [~Aryan@unaffiliated/rocket16] has left #ubuntu ["Salutations to mother Indenia! Victory to the Aryans!"] << Any idea what that's supposed to mean?
<rww> It means that rocket16 needs another talking to about the appropriateness of his race-related comments :(
<rww> He previously found it amusing to combine open source and Nazi slogans :\
<Jordan_U> rww: Are you going to deal with it?
<rww> If I notice them online, I'll give them a PM about it, yes.
<Jordan_U> Doesn't merit a ban forward?
<rww> not imho
<Jordan_U> Ok.
<marcusdavidus> or i just  start to use proxys and play in :ban me if u can
<rww> Someone else feel like taking this? I'm about to go to sleep.
<rww> mkay then
<rww> marcusdavidus: As I've already mentioned, continuing to ban-evade wouldn't help matters for you at all.
<marcusdavidus> whatever. is notlike im here to gain help im actually tryng to help. and trolling ubu n00bs is always fun
<popey> that's not what we consider acceptable behaviour in our channels marcusdavidus
<rww> uh huh. Is there any particular reason you rejoined, or can I go take a nap now?
<marcusdavidus> srsly ?? may i start  to cry now ?
<marcusdavidus>  ror i just go emerge something
<marcusdavidus> ...
<marcusdavidus> hihi
<marcusdavidus> on real distro
<marcusdavidus> :P cheers
<rww> well, that's that. he's persuaded me. time to switch to gentoo.
<rww> 'night all
<elky> hah
<jussi> !staff | marcusdavids threatening to ban evade.
<ubottu> marcusdavids threatening to ban evade.: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<nhandler> jussi: Has he actually evaded yet?
<jussi> nhandler: not as yet, (that i have seen)
<Myrtti> i though he has
<Myrtti> just before coming here
<Myrtti> rww removed heaps of bans that were uneffective coz of ip changing
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: if any were mine, thank you
<Myrtti> uhhuh.
<Myrtti> wubi for ubuntu server...
<knome> lol, that should be forbidden :P
<IdleOne> nhandler: right now my logs show 4 different hosts for JackOfHearts/marcusdavidus
<IdleOne> but I think the latest ban might be working.
<Myrtti> I'm so tempted to say something about "you clearly know what you are doing so why are you asking for help
<IdleOne> to who?
<Myrtti> arunkumar413
<IdleOne> has no clue what he is doing, probably look at fedora forum and trying to install stuff on Ubuntu
<Myrtti> or "you clearly must know what you are doing since you've decided to ignore all the advice given to you, so why are you asking here for help"
<IdleOne> I am just not going to help him. I gave him two links to the proper way of installing java and libre office and he insists on using .bin files and rpms
<ubottu> juk called the ops in #ubuntu (Sonic)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Sonic)
<alabd> Good day all , IdleOne , hello , you have asked ops's to check my behavior in #ubuntu-ir , is it checked ?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sangyara)
<IdleOne> Hello Visuex, how can we help you?
<Visuex> #ubuntu has had some people causing issues...cursing at users and talking off topic and basically being evil. (chanserv banned some of them somehow) but the channel seems to be unmodded
<Myrtti> it's not unmodded
<ubottu> In ubottu, Sangyara said: that is right!
<Visuex> oh I see...didnt notice you were a mod...my bad
<Visuex> thanks for taking care of that Myrtti back to channel :)
<Myrtti> hold on.
<Myrtti> that's the problem maker from yesterday
<IdleOne> aren't you supposed to be skiing Pici ?
<Pici> IdleOne: I'm in Vermont at least
<Tm_T> no excuses
<IdleOne> get off the interwebs and go play
<Pici> I'm watchning my brother play Wii Fit
<gord> great entertainment
<Myrtti> different ip address but same ident
<Myrtti> and same annoying attitude
<Myrtti> keep an eye on sx@78.156.198..bredband.tre.se
<Myrtti> keep an eye on sx@78.156.*.*.bredband.tre.se
<Myrtti> need food, blood circulation gone from fingers, can't type
<Myrtti> !enter > tino
<alabd> IdleOne:  hello , am back
<Myrtti> joined with a new nickname that starts with By_
<IdleOne> alabd: at this time I don't have more info but you can email the IRCC and ask them of the status of your appeal.
<Pici> I banforwarded ka1ser to ##fix_your_connection and sent a pm and memo about it.
<LjL> he seems to have stopped doing it though, i have him in #android
<Pici> Yeah, it said he read his memo.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Aishiteru` appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<alabd> IdleOne: this ? irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com,
<Myrtti> yes, that
<alabd> thanks
<gnomefreak> why is #ubuntu-irc-helpers invite only?
<Jordan_U> The !list factoid has been popular recently.
<rww> nhandler, jussi: Yes. Search BT for neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl, and note that all the (Removed) bans from this year were removed /after/ he ban-evaded them.
<rww> so that's what, four? but yeah, latest one seems to be keeping him out.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: seems it is a lot of users from .it doing !list
<rww> I don't remember the last time it wasn't a .it user :\
<IdleOne> well I didn't want to blame just one group of people but yeah.
<IdleOne> it is .it
<gnomefreak> but !list doesnt really give you much it seems to just be a list of plugins for bot
<IdleOne> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rww> Anyone have thoughts on !libreoffice is <reply> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<IdleOne> +1 from me rww
<rww> gnomefreak: It used to be. Got changed to what ubottu just said because it was pretty much only used by people looking for filesharing bots :(
<tonyyarusso> works for me
<gnomefreak> rww: ah ok
<rww> !libreoffice is <reply> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !openoffice =~ s/For.*$/User help available in #openoffice.org./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<gnomefreak> 18,345 emails and still downloading more :(
<gnomefreak> are they compatible with each other?
<rww> OO.o and LibreOffice? Nope, you need to remove OO.o before installing LO. The email I linked notes that.
<rww> ah, no, it notes the other way around. hrm.
<gnomefreak> oh ok. im still waiting for page to open
<IdleOne> on 10.10 the install of LO removes OO
<IdleOne> I just did it a few minutes ago
<elky> is it worth requesting a removed timestamp do you think?
<rww> it either removes them or you get dependency errors and it doesn't install LO. Either way, it doesn't break things.
<gnomefreak> i just hope they have same features and supported extensions
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: http://www.libreoffice.org/features/
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thanks
<rww> There shouldn't be much difference other than whatever bug fixes specifically went into LO. Ubuntu's OO.o packaging already includes Go-OO, aiui.
<IdleOne> rww: there is also a #libreoffice
<IdleOne> here on freenode
<rww> hrm. is it a support channel or a dev channel?
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> asking to make sure
<rww> In completely different news, #ubuntu-s banlist is back to about 50% full. Might be a good milestone to review bans set in there ;)
<rww> s/-/'/
<gnomefreak> yay another channel to play in :/
<gnomefreak> Myrtti* did that earlier i think
<IdleOne> rww: from #libreoffice
<IdleOne> <kohei> nah, this channel is not for end user support, in general.
<IdleOne> <kohei> at least we don't advertise it as such.
<IdleOne> more of a dev channel but they do help if someone is around and they feel like it.
<gnomefreak> than where does support go to?
<IdleOne> kohei> we generally route those questions to users@libreoffice.org mailing list.
<rww> IdleOne: best leave it off the factoid, then. I don't think sending users of crack PPA builds upstream is a good idea anyway.
<gnomefreak> makes sense
<IdleOne> agreed
<gnomefreak> a PPA would be great for testing at least for me
<IdleOne> kohei is @ in there btw
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: there is a PPA
<IdleOne> see !libreoffice
<IdleOne> :-)
<rww> gnomelogger: :(
<gnomefreak> i havent read the ML post yet
<gnomelogger> :D
<gnomelogger> it happens at times
<rww> TIL: those numbers to the left of bans in irssi change when you remove a ban :\
<IdleOne> that makes it harder
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-07
<rww> indeed. irssi's /unban can take more than four arguments at once and autosplits them into groups of four though, it seems. so not too bad. just something to remember.
<rww> LetsGo67 is now PMing me asking whether his gameboy thing will shock him. I don't think he understands my point :\
<gnomefreak> ok it seems that the libreoffice PPA doesnt give you the PPA lines to add
<IdleOne> add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<gnomefreak> well damn that is too easy :)
<IdleOne> also you could of done
<IdleOne> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<IdleOne> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<gnomefreak> will it be nice and add it to my sources.list file or just the software sources
<IdleOne> edit for correct version
<IdleOne> should add it to sources.list
<gnomefreak> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ubuntu natty main
<gnomefreak> oh forgot ppas
<gnomefreak> ppa
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> if you click on Technical details about this PPA @ https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa it shows you the deb lines
<IdleOne> no problem
<gnomefreak> i dont see that on https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+packages
<gnomefreak> oh i see the +packages is wrong
 * Jordan_U suspects that boldfilter in #ubuntu is a troll
<nhandler> Jordan_U: I'm not quite sure. Although some of the answers users are providing (due to not including much information) are dragging on the discussion quite a bit
<IdleOne> rww: isn't bearblack in -women ban evading?
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: for the record, !list is done on some networks for the clients which support it to display and/or send the requestee a list of pirated software/media downloadable, which the requestee can then request to be sent to them
<Myrtti> atleast, this is what I've been told by people wiser than me
<Myrtti> I've never actually seen how it should work, back in the Windows days I used other means.
<IdleOne> Myrtti: in file sharing channels on other networks, that is what !list is used for
<IdleOne> and yes usually illegal file sharing
<gnomefreak> oh
<Myrtti> the reason why !list on our bot mentions something about the bot commands is because a) some people really think that trigger might output the bot commands and b) for everyone to give the benefit of doubt and plausible deniability that the person who triggered the factoid really isn't after pirated stuff
<IdleOne> there are a couple of very popular mirc scripts such as omen-script that use ! as a command prefix
<Myrtti> atleast that's my theory ;-)
<Myrtti> a sort of backdoor way of saving face
<IdleOne> it actually uses @ moreso but also has !commands
<IdleOne> anyway, a lot today about nothing.
<IdleOne> :)
<Myrtti> *sigh* three weeks in berlin, flights leaving in <12 hours and I've barely packed. Fun times.
<IdleOne> Myrtti: what was that link for the board game you posted earlier today?
<IdleOne> was that you?
<Myrtti> probably wasn't me, but if we're talking of board games, Ticket to Ride Europe is fun
<Myrtti> mind you, I'm so tired I can't even remember what I ate for dinner
<IdleOne> haha it was you in -ot
<Myrtti> oh, yeah. Angry Birds.
<IdleOne> yup
<Myrtti> I'm such a sad case, I needed to lastlog myself to see
<IdleOne> I just linked pleia2 about it cuz she mentioned birds and pigs
<IdleOne> blog to be posted in a few weeks from her hehe
<Myrtti> right, need sleepzors.
<Myrtti> nightynight lovelies
<IdleOne> night
<rww> IdleOne: nope. they're a known issue from -ot, though
<IdleOne> rww: ok so it is the same person
<tonyyarusso> hmm, how much should I charge someone to take apart and clean a laptop that was spilled on?
<IdleOne> $50
<IdleOne> sounds fair to me
 * tonyyarusso was thinking higher
<IdleOne> depends who it is
<IdleOne> family?
<tonyyarusso> No, daughter of coworker of family.
<IdleOne> $80-$100
<rww> IdleOne: according to my internet detective log grepping, yes
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: you could call up local shops and see what they would charge
<IdleOne> but cleaning a laptop is a pain to be honest, sure you want to do it?
<tonyyarusso> dunno
<IdleOne> call around see what they would charge you
<rww> It'll end up breaking because of the spill anyway. I wouldn't work on it, personally.
<IdleOne> do it for $20 less, see if you can get info on time it would take to get it done
<rww> but I'm non-confrontational, don't like people complaining about my work :(
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: I got a better idea
<IdleOne> call around for best price and do it for $40 more, take it to the shop and then pick when it is done. :)
<tonyyarusso> ha
<IdleOne> not kidding :/
<rww> I usually take Best Buy's prices and halve them. I still end up with more money than I'd otherwise feel comfortable asking for, and it makes a good talking point ;P
<IdleOne> I think the question here is not how much to charge but more is it something you really want to do.
<IdleOne> laptops are a pain
<rww> DaGeek247: hello
<rww> DaGeek247: Anything we can help you with?
 * rww ponders unmuting ryaxnb and seeing if 5 days of social isolation did him any good
<elky> If he hasn't noticed, then I doubt it.
<tonyyarusso> Related question:  Has it done the channel any harm?
<rww> not that I can tell
<rww> assuming you mean the +q
<IdleOne> it has been a lot quieter the past few days
<elky> IdleOne, it's pretty much the wrong time of year to take ebb and flow to be any kind of indicator for pretty much anything.
<rww> Hrm, any sign of that JackOfHearts/marcusdavidus guy today?
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (Pr0n)
<rww> ... hell of a hostmask on that Pr0n guy. Didn't notice that.
 * rww ponders
<jussi> rww: bleh, not nice at all
<rww> ah, jussi is quicker than me.
<ubottu> niko called the ops in #ubuntu (check CP-* users)
<bazhang> ton of !seen bot in #u
<Tm_T> if someone has a time to find out the owner etc...
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks
<Tm_T> that works too
<tsimpson> if it was one, I may be more tolerant, but 5...
<Tm_T> agreed
<gnomefreak> we were talkig about libreoffice. i found out you did not need to remove OO.o to install it, however there are depends issues
<gnomefreak> depends issues fixed :)
<gnomefreak> what does metabot look for before tell ing us someone asked a question?
<tsimpson> it looks for something like a question, then waits a while to see if someone "answers" them
<tsimpson> that is, someone replies with the nick prefixed
<gnomefreak> oh i was leavning the "?" out of it so it woulkdnt ping me but that didnt work
<tsimpson> yeah, it doesn't require the '?', as many people don't always phrase their request as a question
<tsimpson> or are just lazy and miss off the punctuation
<LjL> gnomefreak: it uses a bayesian filter to decide whether something is a question. it's basically like your antispam filter
<jussi> 4 mins iirc
<jussi> oh, its a LjL! hai LjL!
<gnomefreak> LjL: ah thanks
<LjL> hey jussi
<gnomefreak> hi LjL jussi
<jussi> you know, sometimes you see the funniest hostnames... [14:51:02] --> skyvalve (~skyvalve@katiekitty.is.a.princess.who.uses.unixz.tk) has joined #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> dr0ne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> dr0ne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> unbanned with the hope that he gets the idea now.
<gnomefreak> good luck with that ;)
<IdleOne> hasn't returned yet
<IdleOne> I guess he got the idea and one less ban in the list
<gnomefreak> they _always_ return
<IdleOne> sooner or later yeah
<gnomefreak> its seems OO.o will be upgraded when you install libreoffice
<ryaxnb> why am i +q in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: not sure but hold a few minutes and see if one of the -ot ops is around
<ryaxnb> i already saw you earlier :(
<ryaxnb> i need an -ot op, also why arent you an ot op?
<IdleOne> I never applied to be one
<IdleOne> topyli: can you see what you can do about ryaxnb +q in -ot?
<ryaxnb> :/
<ryaxnb> yay for topyli
<topyli> sure
<ryaxnb> so can u un -q me
<ryaxnb> as far as  i  know i was never warned about anything and quite frankly im baffled for the reason.
<topyli> certainly
<ryaxnb> could it be a system bork?
<IdleOne> patience :)
<topyli> well, hopefully!
<ryaxnb> system borks :)
<topyli> hrm. i already have once, apparently i didn't do it very well
<ryaxnb> hehe
<topyli> alright try yelling please :)
<ryaxnb> yay, thanks
 * gnomefreak hopes it wasnt me. im too tried to -q people until after my nap
<topyli> the one who quieted ryaxnb? that was me. i have removed it too, but with my usual level of accuracy
<IdleOne> he should be able to talk in there now
<topyli> aye
<IdleOne> he hasn't yet
<topyli> for better or worse! :)
<jussi> bwahahah
<jpds> Random.
<Myrtti> well, we did wonder how long it would take for him to find out he's been quieted
<h00k> A very exciting morning, apparently, in #ubuntu
<mneptok> either mvanle took the time to make the lamest $realname ever, or is connecting from 1999.
<LjL> the *porn*@* chanserv ban really misfired
<jpds> backfired?
<LjL> misfired as in got the wrong person
<genii-around> Those ##politics spambots are annoying
<h00k> Yes
<rww> aert: Hi. Something we can help you with?
<aert> rww: hi, no thank you, i was just wondering what ubuntu gurus are talking about on irc :)
<rww> aert: You may want to try #ubuntu, then. The -ops channel is just for resolving disputes, and is thus rather boring and un-guru-y ;)
<IdleOne> ungurie*
<aert> rww: lol, i get it.
<fishscene> So apparently, I triggered the ubuntu spam bot and was kicked from the channel for being afk. However, upon further analysis, It seems I was de-registered from freenode, is there a channel for freenode ops?
<IdleOne> fishscene: #freenode but you appear to be cloaked now.
<fishscene> sorry, just a sec. Phone call :S
<fishscene> Yea, somehow I got decloaked. ok Thanks for the info.
<IdleOne> fishscene: if there is nothing else, please part the channel.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-08
<ryaxnb> rww, i see your logs
<ryaxnb> i would swear at you, but youd probably ban me for that
<ryaxnb> im in ur logbooks, reading ur sekrits
<ryaxnb> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/02/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<ryaxnb> you violated irc policy, quieting me for no reason
<ryaxnb> i will report you if i need to
<ryaxnb> i can report you to the irc council and they would probably side with me.
<ryaxnb> tonyyarusso, you too!
<ryaxnb> you agreed with rww just because you guys hate me :(I
<ryaxnb> rww, tonyyarusso please respond before i have to email the irc council
<ryaxnb> ops!
<ryaxnb> tsimpson,
<ryaxnb> maybe you could take this up?
<ryaxnb> Myrtti, ?
<ryaxnb> Myrtti, you were in on this too , laughing at it, according to the irc recordlog
<ryaxnb> was topyli in on this "game"
<tsimpson> ryaxnb: if you have a complaint, please send an email to the IRC council, linking to logs and any other relevant information
<ryaxnb> i have a complaint
<ryaxnb> can i talk to rww first?
<ryaxnb> i wont bother you in the meantime!
<ryaxnb> ill wait for rww to be back, or tonyyarusso
<ryaxnb> or preferrably, both.
<ryaxnb> i need to speak to them, in person, as an apology would do wonders :)
<ryaxnb> meantime, ill part
<ryaxnb> k?
<tsimpson> ok
<ryaxnb> seeya
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Goliath said: !g why linux is better
<Tm_T> well this is new, I got the traditional "email lottery" scam message in SMS form
<jussi> Tm_T: cripes
<jussi> Tm_T: I got one in real letter form when I lived in Ireland.
<ubottu> In ubottu, motaka2 said: This memecache is killing me
<bazhang> zyw now trolling -cn in English
<jrib> didn't figure that one for a troll honestly...
<IdleOne> anybody know what duper is talking about?
<IdleOne> seems offtopic to me
<IdleOne> javad also
 * jussi wonders if IdleOne or topyli are about
<IdleOne> whats up jussi ?
<jussi> ircc meeting just starting
 * hypatia waves
<IdleOne> hello hypatia and welcome :)
<IdleOne> bought time you joined the party
<hypatia> hehe, yeah, sorry for the delay!
<hypatia> i was in a panic about my stats final when i got the invite
<hypatia> i passed though!
<IdleOne> congrats!
<IdleOne> you should identify
<IdleOne> you now have partial oppiness :)
<hypatia> schweet
<Myrtti> bustedup227?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Seagull appears to be abusive - 4)
<rww> fixed ^
<rww> huh. ubottu asked me to review a @mark
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (poipond appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sdkhrq appears to be abusive - 4.5)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-09
<bazhang> fb5 seems to be going nutso
<bazhang> seems to be stuck in emergency mode
<bearblack_> I have a sex crime to report
<Hobbsee> This'll be good
<IdleOne> bearblack_: pardon me?
<bearblack_> #ubuntu-women has OPs that have a a terrible grudge against men.
<IdleOne> no it doesn't
<bearblack_> to tell me I am not welcome there when i had done nothing wrong
<IdleOne> they just do not want you in the channel
<bearblack_> but why
<Hobbsee> You did do wrong last time, you still have an active ban for that, and today you're pasting a random link in the channel
<IdleOne> because you are banned and were ban evading
<bearblack_> i doubt it
<Hobbsee> Given that the people of #ubuntu-women do not like you defacing their channel, or wasting their time, you are not welcome there.  How is this not clear?
<bearblack_> my user info is how he/she drew the connection between my nicknames
<Hobbsee> I would advise that you be constructive in some other channel, and not further attempt to waste people's time.
<bearblack_> yes?
<Hobbsee> yes, that's how the internet works.
<bearblack_> do you expect me to believe you kick banned me, but really only banned my username? that makes no sense for a well trained OP
<bearblack_> so the nickname change is irrelevant
<bearblack_> i did nothing out of the ordinary to circumvent
<bearblack_> it was completely transparent
<bearblack_> the true offense was what though?
<IdleOne> <Hobbsee> Given that the people of #ubuntu-women do not like you defacing their channel, or wasting their time, you are not welcome there.  How is this not clear?
<bearblack_> i am not wanted there why? this abstract vague rejection of me only adds up if i consider the whole premise of that channel being a lie
<Hobbsee> i didn't set the first ban.  However, it should have been clear to you on the first ban that you were not welcome.  And then you try again.  You're *still* not welcome
<bearblack_> defacing? i did no such thing
<IdleOne> read what Hobbsee said and what I pasted for you
<bearblack_> ok
<bearblack_> i was kicked and banned. i am positive. but that was for another nebulous reason. the person said i was not allowed to talk about things they didn't want to
<bearblack_> so what is it that got me unbanned
<Hobbsee> And if you further attempt to join there, you'll find you will be booted again.  So please don't waste our, and your time
<bearblack_> and how did my rejoining warrant her reaction
<IdleOne> bearblack_: We do not care about your video game.
<bearblack_> also i hold you accountable for permitting that infringement of the ubuntu code of conduct!
<IdleOne> we do not care to see screenshots of it
<bearblack_> after i told her how i felt about her rudeness. how could she seriously of said what she did unless she cared not about me
<bearblack_> but why
<IdleOne> please do not PM me.
<Hobbsee> bearblack_: #ubuntu-women gets many trolls and many time-wasters, like yourself.  The channel ops are well within their rights to remove such people, and keep the channel a productive place.
<bearblack_> then have the decency to not ban me
<IdleOne> if you wish to appeal the ban you can take it to the ircc.
<IdleOne> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Hobbsee> bearblack_: Your ban will not be removed at this point, unless the IRCC overturns it.  Please /part here, and stop wasting our time
<tonyyarusso> huh, he's on my hilight list.  Must've done something in -ot too recently.
<h00k> huh.
<bearblack_> HAS anyone Else had this problem with 10.10? Even after reboot the UI stays glitched or something? http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6752/screenshot8f.png
<bearblack_> whoops sorry autojoin mistake
<bazhang> so orchid / storage is iLinux
<rww> Hobbsee, IdleOne: 1) I didn't ban him the first time, just removed him, so he wasn't ban evading. 2) I would have kickbanned him as soon as he started going on in the channel about his game again, so whatever.
<rww> Speaking of whom, TriangularGodPan in #ubuntu is bearblack. I'd prefer it if someone else dealt with them; they're a conspiracy nut, so me doing it in multiple channels will only set them off.
<rww> or not!
<popey> where do these people come from!?
<rww> popey: current theory is bored schoolkids. theory rest of the year involves the moon.
<rww> popey: speaking of people, Phineas is in #ubuntu-irc
<popey> joy
<rww> I like how he went to the effort to log in from two different IPs, even though "they're brothers" so having the same one would make sense.
<popey> he has an android phone, so probably using 3g on that device and broadband on a pc
<rww> ubottu: movehome is <alias> home
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<jussi> :D !no, movehome is <reply> ET go home!!!
<elky> You now you've been opping a long time when trolls grow up and get engaged.
<elky> s/now/know/
<jpds> Haha.
<q_a_z_steve> good morning, would you mind kicking or banning r00t4rd3d for flaming me in PM after I tried to give him a friendly !enter reminder?
<topyli> q_a_z_steve: we can't remove people from private conversations. we only mind the channels. just ignore it
<q_a_z_steve> just to let you know that he's being crude and abusive after a simple bot command. I figure I'd kick him for abusing members after they try to help
<IdleOne> rww: thanks for clarifying that but it does not change the outcome of what happened yesterday.
<IdleOne> so all good :)
<Myrtti> enchanting
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<Myrtti> !pm > cp24eva
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (brayan)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-02
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<Myrtti> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (hXYDgS appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> Resistance called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (xInHA appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Resistance> we need priority focus on #ubuntu, its under another spam attack
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (TgC appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (qwiQbq appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1305 users, 20 overflows, 1325 limit))
<Flannel> set protection in #u
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1306 users, 20 overflows, 1326 limit))
<Resistance> Flannel:  thanks, i fully expect there will be more of them, though...
<Resistance> just because its a botnet :P
<micahg> this khm character keeps popping into ubuntu channels posting links and leaving
<micahg> so far seen in #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-meeting
<pangolin> not much we can really do but ask him nicely to stop
<micahg> ok, thanks
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (256 users, 0 overflows, 250 limit))
<jussi> stupid bot
<pangolin> heh
<ubottu> Unit193 called the ops in #kubuntu (s_p is a spammer)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from s_p)
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !alis ~= /#u/*u/
<Myrtti> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Resistance> the floodbots for #kubuntu seem to be freaking... not sure why..
<Resistance> perhaps someone could look into it?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-03
<Resistance> are away messages considered not-allwoed in #ubuntu?
<Resistance> nevermind, ubottu answered me :)
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Resistance about guidelines
<pleia2> worth mentioning here, osssas [~dfjgjgfj@76.73.3.220] posted a very, very offensive image in #ubuntu-women
<pleia2> I'm quite upset
<tonyyarusso> What sort?  Are they in other channels yet?
<pleia2> porn drawing with the ubuntu logo on the woman
<pleia2> they aren't anywhere else I am, first joined with the nick carjay
<tonyyarusso> K
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tnk1)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Resistance said: !wicd is WICD is an alternative to !networkmanager for managing wired and wireless connectivity, but is not currently compatible with Mobile Broadband (3G) connections.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD for more information about WICD.
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Mandingo)
<ubottu> NimeshNeema called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<EvilResistance> could someone on the ops team memoserv tnk1?  I've sent him i think 8 privmsgs thus far in the past 8 days asking him to turn off his away messages, per the guidelines...
<EvilResistance> and he hasnt
<EvilResistance> (still does it)
<EvilResistance> see #Ubuntu
<mneptok> cyberjorge: how can we help?
<cyberjorge> nothing just checking this out :)
<cyberjorge> never knew this channel exist
<mneptok> please read the /topic
<mneptok> we do not allow idling.
<mneptok> cyberjorge: please /part this channel if you have no issues to discuss
<cyberjorge> ok sure, thanks!
 * mneptok banned BluesKaj from #u a few minutes ago
<Tm_T> huh
<oCean> mneptok: not sure if you're aware, but bluekaj's behaviour has been worrisome lately
<mneptok> until there is a very marked improvement in attitude, i would suggest the ban stay in place.
<oCean> so it's perfectly fine with me
<mneptok> oCean: see above inputline
<oCean> as bazhang said "fuel the fire and criticize us mostly"
<mneptok> i have, on several occasions, offered to discuss things here. i am always rebuked, and in "ad hominem" ways.
<Tm_T> mneptok: I have noticed the similar pattern
<mneptok> "I'll do as I please, you guys deal with it, and it's not up for discussion," seems to be the playbook.
<oCean> very true
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ramquestion said: !ask is it normal if my cpu-ID tells me I run in cas latency 7 my new 8gb rams of 9 latency
<oCean> oh man
<guntbert> hi, my edit request (yesterday) was serious: !alis ~= /#u/*u/         In my eyes my version is more instructive (with regard to alis) than the current one
<oCean> hi guntbert
<guntbert> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Myrtti> guntbert: the problem with that command would be that alis would return channels that are in no way connected to the project and of which the quality we can't even know, even less guarantee
<Myrtti> others might not share my opinion but I personally don't see the benefits of the edit
<Jordan_U> And one which we know is of dubious quality. ( Hi log watchers :)
<guntbert> Myrtti: true, but I want to get the point across that you can put a wildcard even at the start of your search term
<guntbert> I have to admit I never looked through that list :)
<guntbert> I was only talking about alis syntax
<Jordan_U> guntbert: I think that any small benefit by showing people that patterns can start with a wildcard is outweighed by showing people channels which are not affiliated with the Ubuntu project with people who probably don't understand things like the distinction between # channels and ##channels.
<oCean> in that case we could include another example? Like  <sed> /$/ or *http*/
<guntbert> oCean: definitely a much better idea :-)
<oCean> I think it's helpful, Jordan_U, Myrtti ?
<guntbert> !alis ~= +$+ or /msg alis list *http*+
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, guntbert said: !alis ~= +$+ or /msg alis list *http*+
<guntbert> nice, ubottu thanks me in private even if I make the request here in the channel - she is so considerate :)
<Jordan_U> I kind of liked #ubuntu* as it's immediately useful for a lot of users. Though I'm not set on it.
<Jordan_U> guntbert: Have you seen many people who didn't realize that wildcards could go anywhere?
<oCean> Jordan_U: the alis factoid is often given to users who are looking for other channels
<oCean> I actually think it's a good idea to show that other search options are available
<Jordan_U> oCean: True.
<Jordan_U> I'm convinced.
<guntbert> well, I'll leave it to you - thx for your time
 * oCean shrugs
<oCean> !alis ~= +$+ or /msg alis list *http*+
<ubottu> I'll remember that oCean
<oCean> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-04
<pangolin> !language > Argorok
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu LinuxRules (~L1nuxRule@host86-142-56-76.range86-142.btcentralplus.com) continuously off topic, makes unhelpful comments.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (SVNDR)
<ikonia> fine
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<pangolin> !msgthebot > ababaab
<ubottu> acidfrost called the ops in #ubuntu (AnonMasochist ( refuses to listen and repeatedly asked the same question) please quiet him)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from anonmasochist)
<guntbert> hi, it may be possible that AnonMasochist in #ubuntu is a troll - at least some of his text sounds weird - "I'm a IT Techie"   "I'm scared of command line"
<AlanBell> just someone who doesn't know how to help themselves I think
<AlanBell> then again, there is the ragequit
<_jason> he's the "I know what's wrong, but want your help fixing and no I won't listen to what you say" type
<AlanBell> and no, trying a more recent version of ubuntu than 10.04 is out of the question, but switching to another distro is no problem
<maco> you gyze you gyze i found a thing for irc http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_BSVqZ_9k8cU/SMrlnFhwtMI/AAAAAAAAABc/ZQrgIp-xITQ/s1600-h/aveloc.jpg
<Myrtti> maco: *chortle*
<Myrtti> brilliant
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-05
<PerfM> LOL
<PerfM> woooop woooop
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu iToast *!*@bas4-unionville55-1176017517.dsl.bell.ca spoke to in PM and explained that the off topic must stop.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pangolin> atvr: How can I help you?
<atvr> pangolin, nothing, i was just looking what was the channel
<pangolin> this channel is used for ban resolution mostly
<atvr> pangolin, okay thanks
<pangolin> We ask that users not idle so we can keep track of who needs help.
<pangolin> sure thing.
<atvr> i will leave :)
<elky> why do i sense that the TMI is going to be strong in this one?
<jussi> Im in PM with Mr_Queue about the command he just posted
<ubottu> almoxarife called the ops in #ubuntu (kb6)
<jussi> !away > guampa
<bazhang> jussi, just by searching channel: #ubuntu , the bantracker returns to the default behaviour (previously listing most recent actions)
<Resistance> bouncybounce has a URL resolver in #ubuntu
<Resistance> isnt that against channel rules?
<Resistance> since it resolved links from ubottu, then caused ubottu to respond twice (taking up channel space)
<pangolin> thanks Resistance
<Resistance> yep
<Jordan_U> In #ubuntu "15:31 -!- Jasonn is now known as PerfieM    15:31 -!- PerfieM is now known as Jasonn"
<jtrucks> they are actually separate people. looks like jasonn was acting up...
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-06
<bkerensa> Is there a policy against using racist nicks in #ubuntu?
 * bkerensa pokes jussi
<Flannel> Theres a policy against racism.  What's the nick?
<bkerensa> nigg3r
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> Flannel I... !rules |
<Flannel> Yeah, I asked him to change it and he has.
<bkerensa> and he ended up pming me some racist rant
<Flannel> Usually asking (not throwing a factoid at them) is a best first step.
<bkerensa> I did :)
<pnorman> I just got a tell violating guidelines from newbie_ (the person who changed their nick from nigg3r)
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (c-unt , troll.)
<elky> pnorman, i'll have a word to them
<elky> can you give me more detail about the tell?
<pnorman> They're now londonwanker
<pnorman> 00:27 <newbie_> pinPoint is a nigger hater.
<bkerensa> elky: they have been doing this for about a hour
<bkerensa> switching names
<bkerensa> hostnames/ip's etc
<bkerensa> I think they got bored and left now
<elky> they've left anyway yeah
<elky> bkerensa, was there anything else you needed here?
<bazhang> how could you forget what distro you're on? blasphemy!
<oCean> yeah, how would you know were you stand in the distro wars??
<bazhang> looks like redhat
 * popey looks at doudou linux
 * popey clicks on http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=doudou
<knome> are you reporting all your acts? :)
<oCean> popey: considering switching?
<popey> heh
<knome> i think it might work very well for popey
<bazhang> <eltigre> Does Ubuntu censor the web?
<bazhang> SOPAbuntu
<popey> There is a CentOS derivative called CensorNet
<h00k> o.o
<h00k> pangolin: mebbe wanna fix that banline
<pangolin> splain plz
<h00k> what's the $a do?
<Pici> account
<h00k> oh.
<pangolin> :)
<h00k> All these sekrits
<h00k> Cool.
<Pici> h00k:  http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<h00k> Yeah...
<Pici> extbans
<h00k> as an alternative to *!*@whatever/whoever
 * h00k learns
<h00k> matches stuff.
<mneptok> unsurprisingly ...
<mneptok> The requested URL /abusing_the_network.shtml was not found on this server.
<pangolin> https
<pangolin> :P
<mneptok> pangolin: stop licking me. for the umpteenth time.
<pangolin> unofun
 * mneptok feigns indignation
<mneptok> BTW, happy birthday to tritium, myself and other New Mexicans. NM is 100 years old today.
<mneptok> i see this as an excuse to eat nothing but cake frosting for the next 24h.
<pangolin> wow, 100 years old. Call me when you hit 350
<mneptok> i will. and be able to use Spanish by then. ;)
<mneptok> don't tell the Quebecois. they have a good love-hate thing with the Anglophones.
<mneptok> but we're all doomed.
<mneptok> actually, all our descendants will be speaking a patois none of us will understand
<mneptok> lolfnnyqbien
<pangolin> I have no hate for the Quebecois.
<h00k> !away > jutnux|tea
<h00k> bzshellz.net again
 * genii-around makes coffee and mutters to himself
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-07
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-server royk swearing - refusing to not do it, and being rude when asked to actually not swear
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pangolin> he starting that up again
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from cozmoo)
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu cozmoo ~cozmoo@c-76-29-8-53.hsd1.il.comcast.net Warned about language, given link to guidelines.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Silverlion> good evening
<pangolin> evening
<Silverlion> I am thinking of joining the IRC Ops Team ... and as a part of application it says to be present here in this chan ... ;) that's why i am here
<pangolin> hmm, I'm pretty certain it does not say to be present in this channel while applying
<pangolin> you are talking about the ops call for #lubuntu?
<Silverlion> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pangolin> ?
<pangolin> Silverlion: when you apply for ops and ifyou get accepted to be a core channel operator you will be asked to idle in this channel, not before.
<pangolin> Anything else I can clear up for you?
<Silverlion> pangolin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/795617/ << i was acting up on this quotation
<Silverlion> but if you say i dont need to ... well then i am happy to leave ;)
<pangolin> right, operators but you are not yet an operator of a core channel.
<Silverlion> pangolin: then take my apologies for misunderstanding this. leaving right away. have a good night
<pangolin> apology not needed....
<pangolin> Pleasant interactions are pleasant.
<bazhang> he's not in #fedora
<titanes> hei
<titanes> I was treated unjustly
<titanes> I was banned from #ubuntu-women for no apparent reason whatsoever
<Flannel> titanes: You want #ubuntu-irc for #ubuntu-women related issues, thanks.
<titanes> uh?
<Flannel> #ubuntu-irc is like #ubuntu-ops for channels not covered by #ubuntu-ops.  #ubuntu-women is one of those channels.
<titanes> I asked to meet to discuss the issue on a coffee shop, or with a bottle of wine and candle ligths.
<Flannel> titanes: Again, this channel isn't the channel.  Most of the people here aren't #ubuntu-women operators (some are, but thats coincidental).  You want #ubuntu-irc.
<titanes> ok, i'll try
<elky> kiss, kick, close enough yes? :P
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, aaron__ said: !mang0 wubi, is just an assist to setup a dualboot
<babalu> hello, i can't talk to #ubuntu ; it says i'm banned, while i was never banned :/
<babalu> no actually it just says "Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu"
<Tm_T> hmmm, bot isn't setting exempt for you for some reason
<ikonia> kasii: hi there
<kasii> fine
<kasii> how is u
<Tm_T> u is open from top
<kasii> ikonia
<kasii> help me
<ikonia> kasii: I've forwarded you to #ubuntu-ops instead of allowing you access to ubuntu
<kasii>  
<kasii> no why that
<ikonia> kasii: because you keep repeating the same thing over and over again without any break
<ikonia> kasii: because you keep repeating the same thing over and over again without any break
<ikonia> kasii: because you keep repeating the same thing over and over again without any break
<ikonia> kasii: because you keep repeating the same thing over and over again without any break
<ikonia> (like that)
<kasii> cuz i need a help ikonia
<kasii> my pc is irritating
<ikonia> I understand that - but so do other people, and why you are doing this
<ikonia> this
<kasii> me
<ikonia> this
<ikonia> this
<ikonia> this
<ikonia> others can't use the channel
<ikonia> kasii: can you see how that is not helpful in the channel ?
<kasii> soorrry for  thata ikonia
<ikonia> kasii: what language do you normally speak ?
<kasii> ikonia am soorryy for that  i have done
<kasii> english
<ikonia> kasii: that's fine, what language do you normally speak ?
<ikonia> you're native language is English ?
<kasii> english
<ikonia> your even
<kasii> yes english ma native one
<ikonia> ok - so if you speak English normally, why did you ignore many warnings and requests to stop asking the same thing over and over
<ikonia> I even kicked you from the channel with a warning
<kasii> i was think that guys didint saw ma question  so  i did that as to insist them to take me into consideration
<ikonia> kasii: yes, but 3 different people responded and asked you to stop asking the same thing over and over
<ikonia> I asked you 3 times personally to stop asking the same question over and over
<ikonia> I kicked you from the channel with a warning to stop asking the same question over and over
<ikonia> you then rejoined and started asking it over and over again
<ikonia> is there a reason you ignored all these warnings ?
<kasii> ikonia please and am sorry that and i wont do it again
<ikonia> I understand you're sorry, why did you ignore the many warnings and requests ?
<ikonia> you even ignored them after being kicked from the channel, why ?
<kasii> ikonia  i need your help cuz am new in ubuntu so i want to know many things concern ubuntu so as i get any problem i come to irc as it recommended from the website of ubuntu
<kasii> ikonia are u there
<ikonia> kasii: yes, but you are not listening to what I'm saying, which is concerning me
<ikonia> multiple people asked you to stop - you didn't
<ikonia> I'm asking you to explain why you didn't, you're ignoring that question and just saying that you need help
<ikonia> I understand that you need help, and want you to be able to use the #ubuntu channel properly, so I'm asking you why you ignored so many warnings and a kick from the channel
<kasii> please ikonia begging me for that  and i assure u that i wont do it again
<ikonia> I don't want to allow you back into the channel until I understand why you failed to follow so many simple instructions on using the channel
<kasii> its ya ignorance
<ikonia> I don't want to be begged, I don't want to keep you out of the channel, but having to be asked 10 times, kicked and then banned from the channel is not really how we like to run the channel
<ikonia> me ignorance ?
<ikonia> my
<kasii> me i  mean
<kasii> my ignorance
<ikonia> so if I allow you back into the channel, and people ask you not to / do something you won't ignore it ?
<kasii> yes i wont ignore more
<kasii> or any warning
<kasii> i will take it as a serious matter
<ikonia> ok - so if you leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu, you should be able to use the channel again
<ikonia> no problem
<kasii>  okay ikonia thanks  alot brother
<ikonia> no problem
<kasii> so about ma problem could u help me
<ikonia> no,
<kasii> why
<ikonia> this channel isn't a help channel
<kasii> no
<ikonia> if you leave this channel and join #ubuntu you should be able to ask for help now
<kasii> so where is  the place for help
<kasii> concerning ma problem
<ikonia> the #ubuntu channel, where you where talking before
<ikonia> I removed you from #ubuntu and brought you to this channel #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> if you type /part - then type /join #ubuntu you will be back in #ubuntu and can ask for help
<ikonia> so "/part"
<ikonia> then
<ikonia> "/join #ubuntu"
<kasii> and if  no any body respond my  request what to do
<ikonia> wait for someone to respond
<ikonia> ask the question again in 15 - 20 minutes
<ikonia> then wait again
<kasii> but many times i came here then after post nobody respond ma  question/problems
<ikonia> then you need to wait for a response
<ikonia> if someone knows the answer, they will help
<ikonia> if someone doesn't, they can't help
<kasii> is there any technical support from ubuntu developers
<ikonia> you need to pay for support from canonical if you want guarteneed support
<ikonia> #ubuntu is made of people of different levels of skill giving their time
<kasii> that will be better than
<ikonia> ok, www.canonical.com
<kasii> cost of that  cannonical
<ikonia> best of luck
<ikonia> talk to canonical, they will tell you the costs
<kasii> okay but i need to more and more ikonia as i am  a student of computer engineering
<ikonia> then talk to canonical
<ikonia> they will supply a support package at an agreed cost
<kasii>  cant u help for anything apart from cannnonical
<kasii> may like materials for studying
<ikonia> kasii: you can ask in #ubuntu as I've told you and 1400+ people will see your question
<ikonia> kasii: remember the part I said about "listen to what I'm telling you"
<ikonia> I'm telling you this channel isn't for support
<ikonia> #ubuntu is for support
<kasii> okay
<ikonia> #ubuntu is made up of people with different levels who may/may not be able to help
<ikonia> canonical.com for a paid support package
<kasii> so this channel is for what
<kasii> if not for suppport
<ikonia> this channel is for disuscussing the running of the Ubuntu channels and solving problems
<ikonia> like I am doing with you now - you did not know how to use #ubuntu, so I'm explaining it to you
<kasii> ikonia thanks alot
<ikonia> you now hot to use it now, so you can /part this channel and /join #ubuntu
<kasii> but can we know each other
<ikonia> no thank you
<kasii> like nationality
<ikonia> no thank you
<kasii> why ikonia
<ikonia> I don't wish to
<ikonia> I think we are done here, so please leave this channel now
<kasii> it will be a gud start  for us
<kasii> bye next tyme
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I'm not interested.
<ikonia> bye
<kasii> but mine am interested
<ikonia> bye kasii
<kasii> bye
<kasii> bye ikonia thanks alot
<ikonia> good bye now
<kasii> see you then
<Myrtti> !pm > kasii
<bazhang> <jasonmchristos> Security cameras at wifihotspots keep watching me type my password.
<bazhang> thus the need for pam rsa authentication, I guess
<Pici> clearly
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-08
<pangolin> Evening Ben64
<Ben64> hello
<pangolin> How can I help you?
<Ben64> oh, looked like a guy in #ubuntu was about to cause some trouble
<pangolin> I see, will keep an eye open. Thanks for the heads up.
<Ben64> Yeah, seems fine now
<Ben64> thanks
<krinetic> Hello, someone was on my computer and did some stuff. Now I am banned from #ubuntu
<krinetic> Unfortunately I was logged in via xchat to the channel, so I assume that some person had talked through my username
<elky> What changes have you made to make sure that can't happen again?
<krinetic> elky: I have enabled password login
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> please read that link
<krinetic> I read that while waiting here :) . I am also aware of the code of conduct
<krinetic> I have digitally signed it in launchpad
<elky> ok, the ban has been lifted. future incidents won't resolve so easily though :)
<krinetic> elky: Thanks a lot for your patience and understanding!
<elky> yet he didn't rejoin?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1461 users, 8 overflows, 1469 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1462 users, 8 overflows, 1469 limit))
<html> ikonia,  ?
<ikonia> html: WHY ARE YOU TYPING IN CAPS
<html> i got kick why ? ikonia
<html> oh  sorry ,, i was doing something else and forgot to turn them off .... :( i will be more careful
<html> it wasnt meant for anyone , just still workin at my typing skills..
<ikonia> it's getting a little old to keep having to ask you / remind you of how to participate in Ubuntu
<ikonia> html: if you could leave this channel now, but please remember on how to use ubuntu
<ikonia> html: eg: it's for ubuntu support, explain things clearly, don't type in caps, etc etc
<html> ikonia,  ok,, just have to swicth between different networks,channals and near all have different rules,,, just trying to do my best to help with out  being burnden. thanks alot for your mercy and grace..
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from g0th)
<ikonia> I'm speaking to him
<ikonia> he has been muted 2 times for cutting and pasting the same thing today alone and doesn't seem to get it
<AlanBell> will he come in here?
<ikonia> trying to get him to respond in pm first
<ikonia> don't want to forward him if I can get him to respond
<AlanBell> ok
<ikonia> didn't respond in pm but he's quiet now, so if he does it again I'll forward him
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sawtell said: ! askhi guys is there a .doc to .pdf converter that works on unbuntu??
<pangolin> that is not what guys is
<ikonia> he's still doing the !ask thing
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-31
<jagginess> coolchapchad is trolling..
<bazhang> <CorruptionEX> I want tot use E17, but They only have installs for Linix
<bazhang> seriously? Linix?
<k1l> i want that shiny thing but its only for linix
<k1l> seems like e17 is the new 3d cube?
<bazhang> wubi in a vm with e17?
<bazhang> he seems to be deliberately not understanding at this point
<bazhang> <CorruptionEX> Because.....well.......shiny....
<bazhang> bingo!
<Tm_T> e17 is difficult to install on Ubuntu, you have to add ppa and install package(s)
<IdleOne> WAT! it isn't default? Canonical hates e17.
<DJones> !google > lickalott
<guntbert> hi, my suggestion about !bell seems to have got lost - so I repeat it: bell is <reply> For getting an audible bell in gnome terminal (using some sound file instead of the PC speaker) you find complete instructions in http://askubuntu.com/questions/40171/terminal-bell-without-a-pc-speaker
<IdleOne> bell is <reply> For getting an audible bell in gnome terminal (using some sound file instead of the PC speaker) you find complete instructions in http://askubuntu.com/questions/40171/terminal-bell-without-a-pc-speaker
<IdleOne> ubottu: bell is <reply> For getting an audible bell in gnome terminal (using some sound file instead of the PC speaker) you find complete instructions in http://askubuntu.com/questions/40171/terminal-bell-without-a-pc-speaker
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> guntbert: done :)
<guntbert> IdleOne: thx, and a HAPPY NEW YEAR :)
<IdleOne> You too :)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-01
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> Freedom is just another word...
<bazhang> average_drifter is wildly unhelpful
<bazhang> his idea of resetting gnome is to remove gnome
<elky> lorf
<bazhang> whoopsie
<bazhang> IdleOne, got the wrong av..
<elky> opping while drunk for nye is a bad idea :P
<bazhang> heh
<IdleOne> drumpklf?
<IdleOne> lol
 * IdleOne is not drunk but I manage to look like I am sometimes
<bazhang> he's back, no doubt to protest the abuse of power
<IdleOne> I sent a PM to avelldiroll apologizing
<bazhang> <average_drifter> misterno: didn't you know there's a Ubuntu Supreme court ?
<IdleOne> there is. We all vote the same way no matter how wrong we all are
<bazhang> heh
<elky> *cough*sockpuppet*cough*
<elky> one more "grep 99999 files" snark, and he's gone. it's typed out waiting
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, we're having a bot in #ubuntu-uds who is filling the channel with the same message, tried to contact the user unsuccessfully
<IdleOne> cyphase?
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: yep, repeating 'Happy PST New Year!' for 27mins
<JoseeAntonioR> every 4 mins
<IdleOne> I don't have access there
<IdleOne> seems to have stopped now
<JoseeAntonioR> oh well, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> but it's still in there and sending the messages :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll just leave it to the IRCC in case it's still needed (^). Thanks!
<Unit193> Should be fixed now.
<phix> hey, can I come back in yet?
<k1l> hey phix, can you come back in the next days? seems like most ops are afk today and i wont decide on your ban because there is alot case history on your person with several bans.
<k1l> phix: ping
<IdleOne> alright. I got this.
<IdleOne> phix: I spoke with a couple of the ops and we feel that given your fairly long history of being removed and banned from #ubuntu that perhaps #ubuntu is not the right channel for you. Your style of support and general attitude towards other users is not compatible with the Ubuntu spirit. We are not going to remove the ban.
<IdleOne> If you feel this decision is wrong feel free to email the Ubuntu IRC council, see /msg ubottu !appeals
<lhavelund> !appeals > phix
<MoL0ToV_> hi to all! someone can unban my host from #ubuntu channel?
<k1l_> MoL0ToV_: hi, you know why you were kicked and banned this morning?
<MoL0ToV_> yes..
<MoL0ToV_> i was offtopic i think
<MoL0ToV_> but i have no posted offensive message for none... so..
<k1l_> yes and your language was not right for the supportchannel.
<k1l_> did you read the guidelines meanwhile?
<MoL0ToV_> yes
<k1l_> !guidelines | MoL0ToV_
<ubottu> MoL0ToV_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MoL0ToV_> but i think that the ban is excessive for sayng something like me..
<k1l_> so can you agree on them and will keep the offtopic to the offtopic channel (#ubuntu-offtopic) and the language appropriate for a familyfriendly support channel?
<MoL0ToV_> nexttime i sayhappy new year and stop ;)
<k1l_> MoL0ToV_: if you agree i am willing to unban you.
<MoL0ToV_> ok
<k1l_> MoL0ToV_: ok i unbanned you. so in future please stick to the guidelines. if you have questions on that or want to talk about a operators action please join this channel here. thanks
<MoL0ToV_> ok thx
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-02
<Pici> Meh, I'm not sure how I feel about this "pay for ubuntu" thing thats in the new download page.
<bazhang> it stinks
<Pici> I don't even see a link on there that actually says where the money is going.
<Pici> Does it go to the Ubuntu Foundation? Canonical? Shuttlerworth's jet fuel fund?
<DJones> Looking at website now, I don't even see any "donate" button
<DJones> Not until you get to about the 4th link into the get ubuntu options
<DJones> Its not as if you're forced to give credit card details before you download
<Pici> Actually, it comes up right after you press the "get Ubuntu" buttons under the architecture selector.
<k1l> i think its a good idea but they could have done it more properly. like the amazon-search thingy
<k1l> but it doesnt deserve the shitstorm its recieving.
<DJones> Right, just looking now, 3rd click before I actually get asked to contribute and even then, the contribute & just download buttons are pretty much next to each other
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Neshemah said: !bodhi is an Ubuntu-based distribution, which uses the Enlightment (E17) window manager. Official website: http://bodhilinux.com/
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<h00k> so...
<h00k> where do we put ubuntu phone discussions?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-discuss
<ikonia> maybe....#ubuntu-phone
<ikonia> it's been useless for long enough
<ikonia> now it may have an actual use
<IdleOne> ikonia: it isn't a phone yet and we should be flooding a channel where there may be people who actually contribute with all the flame
<IdleOne> should'nt*
<ikonia> it isn't a phone ?
<ikonia> I thought they had just announced a phone
<Myrtti> available in early 2014
<ikonia> so ?
<AlanBell> they have announced the potential for there to be a phone
<ikonia> phone discussion
<ikonia> we point people at #ubuntu-tv for a product that doesn't exist
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !phone is Ubuntu ofr phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone for details and to find out more and to sign up for updates on its progress, discussion in #ubuntu-discuss
<DJones> replace ofr with for
<DJones> Probably needs to be now that mhall119 is pointing people to -phone !phone is Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for updates on its progress, discussion and support in #ubuntu-phone
<Pici> ugh
<DJones> ugh at the factoid suggestion or pointing people to -phone?
<Pici> ugh at things changing without people telling other people
<IdleOne> !phone
<IdleOne> ubottu: phone is <reply> Ubuntu ofr phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone for details and to find out more and to sign up for updates on its progress, discussion in #ubuntu-discuss
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no ubottu: phone is <reply> Ubuntu ofr phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone for details and to find out more and to sign up for updates on its progress, discussion in #ubuntu-phone
<ubottu> I know nothing about ubottu: phone yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no phone is <reply> Ubuntu ofr phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone for details and to find out more and to sign up for updates on its progress, discussion in #ubuntu-phone
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> FOR
<tsimpson> !phone ~= s/ofr/for/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<IdleOne> thank you
<DJones> Heh, just realised I didn't correct my spelling mistake in the 2nd version
<tsimpson> !no phone is <reply> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> grammar gremlins be gone
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-03
<Townsend> So can I have my ban removed please, and thank you?
<IdleOne> Not at this time
<IdleOne> come back in 2 weeks and we can see then
<IdleOne> assuming you are talking about the ban in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Townsend: was there anything else?
<Townsend> What?
<Townsend> It has been over a month.
<Townsend> Wow.
<IdleOne> @comment 52949 told Townsend to come back in 2 weeks to discuss removal of ban in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> In ubottu, AlanBell said: PAM is plugable authentication modules
<AlanBell> PAM is plugable authentication modules
<AlanBell> ubottu: PAM is <reply> PAM is plugable authentication modules
<ubottu> I'll remember that, AlanBell
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (root_  linkspam)
<h00k> missed it, it's ubuntu-phone for that
<h00k> whoops.
<ubottu> icesword called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<h00k> !away > qos|away
<bazhang> My Pet Bash. by O'Reilly
<bazhang> superdmp does not seem to understand "not supported"
<Jordan_U> Interesting, that's the second time I've seen someone in #ubuntu use the !lista variant rather than just !list.
<k1l_> i ll never understand why the italians do that
<ubottu> In ubottu, DaemonicApathy said: DaemonicApathy is an Ubuntu user with too much free time, who likes to help other Ubuntu users whenever he can.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-04
<bazhang> mirc just accidentally opened a 2nd client for mcsx3? with a different nick?
<Pici> no?
<bazhang> * w3s7y (~w3s7y@188.31.4.136.threembb.co.uk)
<bazhang> thats what he claimed
<Pici> odd that they're doming from completely different addresses
<bazhang> both asking the exact same question/responding to me
<bazhang> very. but apparently true, apart from the whole 'accidental' part
<DJones> They sent me a pm earlier asking a question "Good Morning! Can anybody here helpme with a little prob? thx. I'm trying to use a ZTE MF180 broadband G3  USB dongle on Unbuntu 12.10. I've found on the Web some alleged solutions, but none has worked.
<DJones> Pointed them to #u and they said Oh, is this not it...
<DJones> That was under the nick mcsx3
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-05
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I'm willing to believe that there is a correlation between unstable Windows installations and installing Windows after Ubuntu, though the causality pretty clearly wouldn't be what they claim.
<ikonia> to be honest, the only time I see this is with people not doing their home work
<ikonia> I've never seen this, the people I interact with daily don't have this problem,
<ikonia> every time I've seen this complaint it's been user error/lack of planning
<ikonia> and I don't like people blaming windows for their lack of planning/research
<Jordan_U> Completely agreed.
<Transhumanist> ikonia: I've been talking to jamie_ and helping him through partition management with Gparted so he can dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows. If I hadn't of, he would've just ditched Ubuntu given his frustration and bad experiences in this channel. This isn't a Windows support channel, but nor do you need to kick somebody for wanting to dual-boot. His problem was Windows not recognising ext3.
<ubottu> In #lubuntu, holstein said: !broadcom is a good reference
<bazhang> <nullby7e> this chan is full with lamers
<bazhang> ubuntu server pi aquaponics?
<bazhang> oh yeah thats on topic
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-06
<bazhang> hi
<Emanon> Hello.
<bazhang> whats the problem
<Emanon> There is a nick that keeps popping up in #ubuntu and saying "ciao" followed by "!list" then leaving.
<Emanon> Actually there have been multiple nicks doing the exact same thing the last few days.
<bazhang> he/she is gone
<IdleOne> Emanon: that user has quit IRC. Also, dax from #freenode asked me to give you this link https://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/14635
<bazhang> s/days/years/
<Emanon> Is there any chance someone could make a bot to auto kickban anyone who joins, says "ciao" followed by "!list" within a short period of time?
<bazhang> not really no
<Emanon> Alright, well thank you anyways. Have a nice day.
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu brady2600 (~ludwig@71-218-252-241.hlrn.qwest.net)  offtopic, moderation referred to post-weimar Germany
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> seems like the new wait until I ask again time out period is around 5 nanoseconds
<bazhang> s/cheaky/cheeky/
<IdleOne> that too
<k1l> @mark DrDiegoDeLaVega (~ThreePeng@b018a9ad.bb.sky.com): Dormiens short tempban after offtopic discussion
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<cub> y i get kicked
<ikonia> "why does linux suck" - really ? is that how you expect to interact with people in an ubuntu support channel ?
<cub> well it doesnt work my display is messed up
<ikonia> ok, so normal people would explain what they are trying to do, the problem they are having and request help
<ikonia> you just joined and stated "why does linux suck"
<cub> cuz im mad
<ikonia> can you see how the two are totally different ?
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> the 1400 people in the channel don't deserve deal with that just because you are mad
<cub> ok
<cub> sorry
<ikonia> if you can't communicate clearly because you are mad, then come back when you are not mad
<ikonia> ok, so if you /part this channel, and rejoin /join #ubuntu and try to explain your need for help again, I'm sure it will be a better situation this time
<cub> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-30
<jbroome> could someone banforward elusivio from #ubuntu-br to ##fix_your_connection ?  He's cycling and staff isn't on the access list
<IdleOne> got it
<jbroome> ty
<jbroome> i've bounced him from about three or four channels already
<IdleOne> ty
<lotuspsychje> hello, are there any rules for starting ubuntu channels?
<lotuspsychje> like #ubuntu-something?
<ikonia> depends on what it is
<ikonia> what are you thinking of starting ?
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-ssd
<ikonia> ssd ?
<ikonia> what's that
<lotuspsychje> solid state drive
<ikonia> you want a channel - to talk about ubuntu and solid state drives
<ikonia> are you serious ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> there are many users of interest of this
<ikonia> that seems silly - it's about 4 lines of conversation and nothing that can't be dealt with in #ubuntu
<ikonia> yes, and it will be covered just fine in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I don't see a need for a specific channel
<ikonia> unless I'm missing an area of discussion I'm not aware of
<lotuspsychje> well im sure there will be more talking of ssd's then 4lines
<lotuspsychje> ill make sure of that
<ikonia> what topics do you plan to cover ?
<ikonia> "how to use an ssd in ubuntu"
<ikonia> well, that's covered in #ubuntu and is about 4 lines, "setup trim"
<lotuspsychje> tweaking mostly
<ikonia> that's covered just fine in #ubuntu
<ikonia> there is pretty limited "sweaking" you can do beyond partition alignment, trim and mount options
<ikonia> a whole channel for that seems just overkill, more so as it would be a welcome topic in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> so what you are saying it that a user cant choose to make an own channel on freenode?
<ikonia> no, that's not what I said
<ikonia> I said it depends on the channel
<ikonia> putting a channel in the ubuntu namespace requires following the ubuntu guidelines
<ikonia> and I'm saying that your suggested channel is not a good idea in my view
<ikonia> it has a very small topic that's covered just fine in #ubuntu
<ikonia> so it would be adding another channel to the ubuntu name space for the sake of adding a channel
<lotuspsychje> i think its a rather big topic
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: what more is there beyond what I've suggested
<lotuspsychje> you got an url on those guidelines?
<ikonia> not to hand no
<ikonia> and I'd strongly urge you to re-think pushing this
<ikonia> as to be honest, it just seems a bad idea, unless you can suggest how the topic is wider than what I've said
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu can only be used in ssd support on ubuntu, not meant for talking about it and compare/benchmark
<ikonia> you can compare
<ikonia> that's part of support tuning, get more out of it
<ikonia> if you just want to list benchmarks, start a wikipage, that would be better than an IRC channel
<ikonia> then #ubuntu-discuss would be a good place to discuss them
<ikonia> (or even #ubuntu-offtopic  - it's a good topic)
<ikonia> a wiki page listing benchmarks would certainly be benificial, more so if it's well maintained
<lotuspsychje> well...
<lotuspsychje> maybe ill just start a linux-ssd channel then
<ikonia> go for it
<ikonia> I don't think you'll get much taffic due to the standard linux distro channels picking this up, but if you feel there is hidden demand, go for it
<lotuspsychje> it would have been an enrichment for ubuntu ssd users
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> I don't believe so
<lotuspsychje> in your opinion
<ikonia> a resource of benchmarks that is maintained would provide more benifit
<lotuspsychje> anyway ill rest my case
<ikonia> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1681 users, 0 overflows, 1681 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1648 users, 0 overflows, 1648 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1682 users, 0 overflows, 1682 limit))
<Pici> os/2?!
<bazhang> <peyam> jebs, other wise do the debian uunstable! it runs with xfce 10
<bazhang> yeah, thats stellar advice
<bazhang> seems to be an actual packge in the repos
<bazhang> there is a -scripts package as well though
<ikonia> I've only got a 10.04 box here and it's a shell script, but it maybe a binary package now, but I doubt it as it's normally a shell script in other distros too
<bazhang> surprised me as well
<ikonia> I suspect it's not a binary though
<bazhang>  Version 0.7.44ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 55 kB, installed size 220 kB
<Go|dfish_> what did i do
<IdleOne> *!*@c-24*hsd1.ma.comcast.net
<ikonia> hello Gatis
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-31
<Mr-Torvalds> ok?
<Mr-Torvalds>  Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu?
<Mr-Torvalds> [01:40] == firmware000 #ubuntu Cannot change nickname while banned on channel ? why banned
<Mr-Torvalds> did i change my nick to one that banned me? if so i can change it back to my other one
<ikonia> hello ss_haze
<ikonia> ss_haze: just to clarify - your ban will not be lifted at this time, there are other linux / discussion channels available
<bazhang> incoming
<duckgoose> rrwrwerwerwerwerwerwerwrewerwerwerewrwerwerwerwerwerwerwerwerwerwerwerwerewrwerwerwerwer
<ikonia> duckgoose: done yet ?
<ikonia> duckgoose: there you go, you're unmuted
<ikonia> duckgoose: now that you've stopped flooding, how can we help
<duckgoose> a flood takes more than one message
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (FranktheTank not funny.)
<ubottu> FranktheTank called the ops in #ubuntu (bekks I'm hilarious)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-01
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1716 users, 0 overflows, 1716 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1669 users, 0 overflows, 1669 limit))
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !uefi =~ s/firmware, it is/firmware. It is/
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-02
<IdleOne> !uefi =~ s/firmware, it is/firmware. It is/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest79554 please remove kebab)
<Flannel> Mmm, that's not going to actually work.  Bummer.
<Pici> Should we modify the !offtopic factoid to tell users to use alis to seach for other support channels?
<DJones> I think it would make sense even though people often don't read it when its triggered anyway, if it helped 1 in 10 (I suspect that is a massive over estimate though) it'd be a benefit
<jbroome> Pici: they don't seem to understand/read my alis alias in #freenode
<Pricey> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> In ubottu, killerbart10 said: making the sd/usb bootable is the problem
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-03
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !forget lies-#ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> denied
 * Pici sighs
<IdleOne> seems like a wish list item. should have been referred to LP to report a bug/wish
<IdleOne> now will see what happens
<IdleOne> now he is banned every where
<Pici> uh?
<IdleOne> he went to k-ot and called us a bunch of twits.
<AlanBell> ooh look http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/results.pl?id=E_0e98d92be61c7e44
 * hggdh is surprised...
<pleia2> congrats hggdh :)
<hggdh> pleia2: thank you. And to think I entered it because AlanBell was looking for more candidates :-)
<pleia2> hehe
<knome> hggdh, your nick isn't too familiar to me, and i only say that because i think it's positive that we have new nicks (to me) in the council. congrats!
<Pricey> Indeed, congratulations hggdh! (and the remaining four average successfuls..)
<hggdh> knome: thank you... it just happened we did not cross paths
<hggdh> Pricey: thank you sir :-)
<Pricey> hggdh: I hope you call everyone sir.
<IdleOne> honestly, I am very surprised also.
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<hggdh> Pricey: well, I do try to respect gender; apart from that, it is sir indeed for all
<hggdh> IdleOne: and congrats to you as well
<IdleOne> Same to you :)
<IdleOne> about freaking time you get voice
<IdleOne> you have no idea how many times i almost kicked you for idling in here :)
<topyli> congratulations hggdh, IdleOne
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<hggdh> IdleOne: I wondered about it as well -- and this is why I kept silent
<hggdh> topyli: thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-04
<Unit193> Soo, we can't kick hggdh now? :(
<Unit193> hggdh, IdleOne, AlanBell, Pici, Tm_T: Congrats!
<Pici> :)
<hggdh> heh
<IdleOne> thank you Unit193 :)
<elky> is this the brother miguel guy?
<IdleOne> I don't know who that is
<elky> !btlogin
<IdleOne> @
<elky> oh right
<elky> !btlogin
<elky> err
<elky> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<elky> wat
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> bad bot
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Meldon said: ubottu, the problem is is that I only have stereo output. No 5.1.
<LjL> the funkyhats aren't back yet?
<LjL> were they k-lined out of existence?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !wayland is <reply> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<IdleOne> !wayland is <reply> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<LjL> accepting rww's factoids :(
<Myrtti> as I mentioned to him, his factoid edit suggestions give the impression he actually cares
<Myrtti> http://www.lolwtfcomics.com/upload/uploads/1340737723.jpg
<IdleOne> I asked him to make this latest suggestion :)
<ubottu> Go|dfish_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> Go|dfish_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (repent and come to catholic church)
<LjL> ohai hfsplus
<Pricey> I don't think they've been annoying enough to get ignored.
<Myrtti> by ubottu?
<Pricey> (Annoying enough for me to go back and check past nicks/hostmasks to figure something that'd work)
<Myrtti> the point of making ubottu to ignore hfsplus is to take his toy away
<LjL> Myrtti: i think he's saying he can't be bother fixing the ignore to work with his new ip range
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> I thought the ignore had been removed
<Myrtti> or that's the impression I got from the discussion
<LjL> which i cannot disagree with, anything that involves not bothering usually encounters my favor
<Myrtti> but w/e, bedtime finally
<LjL> i don't know there was a discussion
<LjL> but the ignore was on 50*
<LjL> and he's now using other stuff
<Pricey> LjL: I don't see that ignore.
<LjL> well it used to be there
<LjL> i don't know or care
<LjL> i just wish he joined here so i could play with him
<Pricey> Oh yes I do.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-05
<rww> hi
<rww> can i have factoid editing privs
<IdleOne> only if you submit the correct forms in triplicate
<rww> where are the forms
<rww> did you make a Launchpad group for it
<rww> i bet you did
<IdleOne> I have made no such groups
<rww> i meant you as in The Man
<IdleOne> I know what you meant. I answered accordingly
<rww> o
<IdleOne> hehe
<rww> !canibeanfactoidreviewer
<IdleOne> would be fine with me, but I think you might need to click one of the join team buttons for the channel you currently are a op in so you can be officially op again
<LjL> -1
<rww> but then i'd have to wait ages for The Process to happen and probably get turned down :(
<LjL> hopefully
<IdleOne> your fellow ops don't have much faith in you.
<rww> LjL: if you showed affection in a more positive way somebody would probably love you :(
<LjL> fu
<rww> LjL: ok
<LjL> and that's not an acronym
<rww> o
<LjL> just me stopping typing before it was too late
<rww> IdleOne: to be fair, LjL saying i shouldn't be an op is practically a ringing endorsement
<LjL> but what i meant to say was "fuck you"
<rww> LjL: ok
<IdleOne> LjL: cmon dude :./
<IdleOne> that is a tear
<rww> but seriously, I used to have factoid editing access, and i am good at it, and i would not abuse it and we all know that
<LjL> yeah yeah
<LjL> but you need to be an op
<LjL> it's part of the law
<rww> no it isn't
<LjL> rww, come on
<LjL> there is a book
<rww> and that isn't in it
<LjL> it was written more than 2000 years ago
<LjL> it says things
<elky> i obviously cannot vote here, but i will be able to inflict punishments if he misbehaves :P
<IdleOne> I'm not saying you need to be an op. I think it would be nice if you came back to the dark side
<LjL> elky: kinky
<LjL> take vids
<rww> elky can't actually punish me
<elky> LjL: it'd more be the lack of something
<rww> she just has delusions of grandeur
<rww> elky: no video? so i wouldn't have to use jitsi?
<rww> IdleOne: sigh
<elky> i could stop talking to you :P
<rww> IdleOne: there, can I have factoid editing access now
<IdleOne> I don't have (that I know of) access to grant you access to the bot like that
 * LjL wonders about something
<elky> IdleOne: you forget how leadership works then
<rww> "TODO write simple manual for users and operators with the basic stuff needed for everyday use. "
<rww> lol
<tsimpson> pretty sure you already (still) have factoid editing and bantracker access
<rww> tsimpson: I don't
<rww> hrm
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> So what I am getting here is that I should just assume the role of decision maker and do stuff.?
<rww> what
<rww> w h a t
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahaa
<elky> you really ought to tell derpy all this some time
<LjL> adding editing privileges is not everyday
<LjL> it should be done every
<LjL> never
<LjL> anyway nope, i'm not admin
<LjL> had a hunch i was at some point
<rww> elky: ikr. I don't tyhink he ever changed his accountname though
<IdleOne> So, you have access. get out and don't break the things you can break
 * LjL blinks
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic 	rww 	elky 	Jun 09 2013 05:33:29 	Show log inline | full 	55523
<rww> (♥)
<rww> elky, Jun 09 2013 05:33:29
<rww> :3
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic 	rww 	elky 	Oct 12 2011 03:55:48 	Show log inline | full 	44105
<rww> (:P)
<rww> elky, Oct 12 2011 03:55:48
<rww> somewhat change in attitude over time
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (Fay)
<Guest29906> is he for serious
<ikonia> who / what /where ?
<Guest29906> -ot
<ikonia> isn't he just asking/trying to educate people on nickserv ?
<LjL> yeah right
<LjL> 'cause i was clearly not identified before, and he clearly didn't actually know and point out i was an op
<LjL> and i also didn't blame my connectivity for the dropout
<ikonia> I wasn't following, so I don't know what's been going on before the last 10 lines
<LjL> note how, just now, i ghosted my Milan client, and right after he "explained" GHOST to me
<LjL> he's trolling me hard :P
<LjL> now i feel a little guilty ;(
<LjL> s/a little//
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Keanu73 said: !foo is bar
<ubottu> In ubottu, Keanu73 said: !uh is uh
<ubottu> In ubottu, Keanu73 said: !foo is bar
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (21))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (46))
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: tor is The Onion Router (Tor) is a low-latency anonymous communication system.  Packaged for Debian, only enables the onion proxy by  default.  Tor is not allowed on freenode's #debian (http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#tor), ask me about <tor-sasl>.   https://torproject.org/  #tor on irc.oftc.net.
<DJones> well that was fun
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: no, tor is or is The Onion Router (Tor) is a low-latency anonymous communication system.  Packaged for Ubuntu, only enables the onion proxy by  default.  Tor is not allowed on freenode's #debian (http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#tor), ask me about
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: no, tor is tor is The Onion Router (Tor) is a low-latency anonymous communication system.  Packaged for Ubuntu, only enables the onion proxy by  default.  Tor is not allowed on freenode's #debian (http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#tor), ask me about <tor-sasl>.   https://torproject.org/  #tor on irc.oftc.net
<jhutchins> Sorry for the multiple edit on ubottu.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1686 users, 7 overflows, 1693 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1694 users, 6 overflows, 1700 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1688 users, 7 overflows, 1695 limit))
<LjL> topyli: can you tell Facebook that, yes, i actually do know you, but they can stop asking?
<IdleOne> haha
<LjL> seriously they ask me like every single day, and i don't even have access to that account anymore
<LjL> it's like... wake up, have breakfast, check email, penis enlargment, cialis, viagra, ircc elections, do you know juha siltala
<topyli> all those must be somehow connected!
<LjL> someone give mist a chill pill
<LjL> he sounds angrier than me when i'm on my p... i mean, when i have reasons to be!
<LjL> although, the fact LjL^ lost its Away *again* does irk me a little
<LjL> "pro rationa volontas"?
<LjL> that isn't even a language
<LjL> hggdh: fix your quit message, or explain why it looks so broken!
<DJones> Looks like Latin
<LjL> yes, except wrong
<DJones> Don't expect me to translate it, I got thrown out language classes at school for getting French & Spanish mixed up every lesson
<LjL> c'est tres domage, verguenza
<hggdh> LjL: it is Latin
<hggdh> not broken, just a different language
<LjL> nu-uh
<LjL> because volontas doesn't mean anything, and neither does rationa ;(
<hggdh> LjL: bah. ratione, voluntas
<LjL> bonus puer nunc es
<hggdh> that's what you get for writing it while under the influence, and never looking at it again (after all, I will already have left
<hggdh> LjL: thanks for the heads up, will fix
<hggdh> LjL: by the way, this is how I address my dog when he behaves ;-) -- bonus puer
<LjL> :P
<bazhang> bwhaha
<bazhang> that was a short hiatus LjL
<LjL> oh i'm still on hiatus
<LjL> but i can actually join this specific channel
<LjL> in fact, i think being snarky and you guys will probably only help
<LjL> at*
<knome> anybody from the council up and around?
<IdleOne> yes
<LjL> IdleOne: he meant the real council
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> then no
<knome> IdleOne, we need a redirect...
<knome> IdleOne, #ubuntu-wiki to #ubuntu-doc
 * IdleOne tries to remember how to do that
<LjL> uhm, it would be nice if #ubuntu-doc had proper flags set in the first place, though
<IdleOne> knome: should be good now
<knome> IdleOne, cheers!
 * LjL hands IdleOne a tissue for the sweat
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-29
<bazhang> * Chuck_Norris is tired of trolls interrupting while people help
<bazhang> directed at bekks
<bazhang> who is as far from a troll as exists
<bazhang> got him in PM no response so far
<bazhang> he said sorry, agreed not to do it again
<phunyguy> wrongfully banned someone in #ubuntu but not really.  Even though they were correct... They were still in there to cause trouble and were banned in #ubuntu-offtopic a little bit ago.
<phunyguy> so meh.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (whitehat-hacker FUD spam)
<Flannel> DJones: what button did you push?
<Flannel> :)
<DJones> heh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, VimFleed said: ubottu, I mean what is the difference for average people like me?
<k1l> <allmountainpro> seems to be to start another trolling attempt
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-30
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!)
<phunyguy> ><
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (erasmus profanity, trolling)
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> k1l_: that sources.list file is terrifying
<k1l_> yep. but he thinks he is a linux pro with that
<k1l_> so he keeps telling others that its all fine to do it that way. but sadly he wont be there to help them when everything breaks
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> dae- randomly pm's me that crazy alias because I said that I "should perhaps upgrade to 14.10"
<Pici> Which doesn't actually upgrade to a new release anyway.
<Pici> did the same thing about 2 hours ago
<IdleOne> His ban was just removed
<Pici> today?
<IdleOne> 15:22 but it was a -q
<Pici> right, that was what I was referring to.  It flooded for no reason then.
<IdleOne> yup
<ubottu> hpheads33 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<hpheads33> HFSPLUS IS REVEALED!
<hpheads33> !ops
<ubottu> hpheads33 called the ops in #ubuntu (HFSPLUS IS REVEALED!)
<hpheads33> "elky: called it"
<ikonia> get it over with and move on
<ikonia> this is tedious
<ubottu> hpheads33 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!)
<ikonia> @ignore *@gateway/web/freenode/ip.75.144.181.13
<ubottu> Error: '*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.75.144.181.13' is not a valid nick or hostmask.
<elky> surely even you can find something more interesting to do at this time of year
<hpheads33> elky i have a job now, and have bible study at 6PM
<elky> i know you lack creativity and all, but since you're so church-loving, surely there's something churchy you can give your time to
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-31
<phunyguy> eesh
<phunyguy> Someone help keep an eye on ZeroLegend, please.  Around this time of night he starts feeling froggy and skirts the line a bit.
<phunyguy> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> if he's froggy wouldn't he hop the line
<c0mrade> Anyone interested in free hosting on a home server?
<ubottu> bubbasaures called the ops in #ubuntu (lolking55)
<phunyguy> handled for now
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-02
<ubottu> OmegaOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Sveta> getting pms, I am ignoring them but I suspect I'm not the only one "suffering"
<Sveta> [12:55:04] <copsman> You rotten bastard
<Sveta> [12:56:40] <copsman> AssWipe
<Sveta> [12:57:08] <copsman> Nigger
<Sveta> [13:02:02] <ratsbag> You made a big mistake. You dirt bag
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-03
<Svetlana> h3x0r (~h3x0r@36.76.24.182) <-- likely skraito
<Svetlana> (he is in #ubuntu now)
<phunyguy> handled via kline.
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. user ratsbe is bullying me private about a question I posted on #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-04
<phunyguy> ok so just now TheTopBloke sends me a private message asking what I want....  I have no idea?
<phunyguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9669664/
<rww> perhaps he meant "what do you want [me to say so that i can get back in -ot]"
<rww> bazhang: that smells like Skraito if not already obvious
<bazhang> rww yep that was him
<DJones> Yup
<rww> whoo, my idiotdetector works
<bazhang> idj-dar workin
<bazhang> <omosoj> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 14.04. how do i remove all the spyware?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (nice_hell multiple warez/list requests)
<Flannel> (null)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-04
<k1l_> <[Mew2]> hey can anyone help me with a fail2ban question?        i have a dejavu
<k1l_> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l_> i dont think we need the webupd8 link anymore since from 12.04 on ppa-purge is in the repos already
<Flannel> It's still accurate information.  Your problem in #u is the guy is trying to find the most difficult way to do everything (not maliciously, I imagine)
<k1l_> well, that website makes suggest to use their ppa
<k1l_> which is bad, imho
<Flannel> What?
<Flannel> Where?
<Flannel> the link in that factoid is a different link (same site) of the link he linked about their special build of ppa-purge
<k1l_> oh wait. that user used http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/install-ppa-purge-with-multi-arch.html  that page which is a different one.
<k1l_> oh well
<Flannel> Yeah.  Like I said, most difficult methods possible ;)
<chu> bazhang: lol
<bazhang> :|
<bazhang> busted!
<chu> :)
<Voyage>  I am using kubuntu and I changed its color theme. It looks like that web pages in firefox has adopted that color theme. e.g the form fields etc. But chrome has not. Is there anything I can do to revers it?
<rww> Hi Voyage. You've been banned from #ubuntu since December 24th, and will need to get that sorted out before you'll get Ubuntu support in #ubuntu-*
<Voyage> rww,  why?
<Voyage> who banned me?
<rww> Voyage: ikonia. The kick message sent to your client was "your attitude is unaccaptable"
<Voyage> rww,  I recall that I was unbanned by someone else. (You can check this channel's logs) and I also stated that I want no part for ikonia and putting him on my ignore list. (after asking other ops that was it acceptable). ikonia  is taking things personally.
<rww> hrm. there's a few different bans affecting you. one sec while i do more research
<rww> ah, I see. You were unbanned on the 25th at 15:13. A banforward was set from #ubuntu to here at 21:33 because of\
<rww> < Voyage>       Someday I am going to meet this MattDarcy personally. Sooner or later. That will be a hard day.
<rww> i gather we weren't hugely impressed by that
<Voyage> rww,  as I said, he had been harrasing me in many channels (since my ban was lifted up by the other op).
<rww> elaborate on "many channels"?
<Voyage> well, I was hugely depressed
<Voyage> ho. #mysql, #sendmail #postfix #linux
<Voyage> I dont know what else. ikonia  has all day "winning on irc"
<Voyage> I put him on ignore, I stated that on many channels (when someone related me and him (thats how I came to know that he was in that channel talking about me )).
<Voyage> Look, I dont have time for all this. Iam here to talk about tech.
<Voyage> I mean, no offence on you. I was talking about him
<Myrtti> yes, I unbanned you, but you decided to continue on your equally personal vendetta against him. had you actually stuck on the support issue rather than trying to make things worse for yourself by pointing out you've got an issue with him you might have gotten somewhere
<Myrtti> it's common sense, really
<Voyage> Myrtti,  how can i be personall if I have him in ignore list
<rww> one sec, poking a ##linux op to go check on the harassment thing there
<Unit193> Voyage: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/25/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t15:02 "You can, but you're in for a bad time" isn't exactly a glowing recommendation that you can ignore him.
<Myrtti> rww just pointed out about four minutes ago how you managed that
<Voyage> Myrtti,  rww  Unit193  do what you guys need to do and inform me the bottom line please. Thanks.  Unit193  Iam never with a bad time.
<Myrtti> one would think that ending up here instead of a support channel you expected to be in, is in fact, "bad time"
<Voyage> bottom line?
<rww> odd, ##linux op doesn't remember ikonia harassing people in there
<rww> anyways
<rww> since it seems like you and he have been through a few channels now, i guess he's probably the one with the most complete picture of the behavior he finds objectionable
<Voyage> knome,  doesnt remember me getting unbanned here. rww  (whats the point?)
<rww> so i would prefer you talk to him about it. please come back when he's around, he's on UK time.
<Voyage> I choose NOT to talk to ikonia
<rww> You do not have that option, unless you would like to talk to our IRC Council instead.
<rww> which will be far more drawn out and annoying of a process
<Voyage> I do have my own options.
<Voyage> for now. /parting
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops Voyage attempted ban resolution, user refuses to talk to ikonia, apparently there's stuff going on elsewhere on freenode i don't have in my logs. told him to talk to ikonia or IRCC, user refused and parted (possible ban-evasion implied? not sure)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> Yeah I don't think ikonia talked to him once in ##linux.
<rww> oh, I was in there on the 24th onwards, thought i wasn't
<rww> yeah, i don't see it either
<rww> i assumed i was missing it because i wasn't in there, but i was. yay users.
<Myrtti> for those following at  home, uibertiz sent a quite rude pm after I tried to engage with MagicWizard at #ubuntu, and the message seemed somewhat automated. so I removed (but not banned) it/them from there
<rww> he has some altnicks, could be that
<rww> Myrtti: ah, was wondering about that
<rww> weird day today, i think the lunatics got confused and think it's a full moon
<Myrtti> aw, I don't have pom installed on my vm
<Unit193> The Moon is Waning Crescent (31% of Full)
<elky> Flannel: i swear he's gotten worse
<rww> you need to start using my method for dealing with this
<rww> just reply with "that's nice"
<valorie> similar to my favorite art teacher's stock answer: pink
<valorie> most especially in answer to the question: what color should I make __________?
<rww> your art teacher was pleia2?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> perhaps she learned it from Bernie, my art teacher@
<valorie> !
<tonyyarusso> Moon face is 24% illuminated. || Moon phase: Waning crescent || Next full moon is on Saturday 23 January
<tonyyarusso> Unit193: I like my script better :)
<Unit193> Ah, warning date too!  Mine is just bsd. :P
<Flannel> Go outside and look for the meteor shower
<ubottu> OneM_Industries called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<DJones> tonyyarusso: kenken_ has been trolling a number of channels, #freenode and some others mentioned there
<tonyyarusso> Not surprising.
<DJones> Yep
<ubottu> In ubottu, tfc_ said:  🌻  Say, "He is Allah, [who is] One,
<ubottu> In ubottu, tfc_ said:  🌻  He neither begets nor is born,
<ubottu> In ubottu, tfc_ said:  🌻  Nor is there to Him any equivalent."
<DJones> Heh, thats funny, sending pm spam to a bot
<ikonia> nice trick
<Unit193> Seen it do that one already.
<ikonia> the video's it spams are nuts
<rww> yeah, I got that PM spam once. it was quite something
<ikonia> thank you for cleaning up rww
<rww> np
<rww> got into work and all my stuff's working, so my morning is rather empty
<rww> (first day back after holidays)
<rww> (no, i'm not secretly a canonical)
<ikonia> well, no, as your stuff is working
<rww> ouch
<ikonia> BURN
<ikonia> I'm just kidding
<genii> nolsen could definitely use a better exit message
<rww> i suspect that was a custom one for the occasion
<genii> Considering the conversation up to that point, you're probably right
<rww> yeah, their usual one is just "Leaving"
<rww> @comment 70545 problematic behavior elsewhere on freenode too, does not respond well to being banned at all
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-05
<k1l> Sebastien (~hi@freenude/staff/sebastien)  ?
<Unit193> k1l: Do a double take on that.
<cartwright> ayy
<rww> hi
<cartwright> I forgot who banned me from #ubuntu-offtopic anyone remember?
<cartwright> I just remember why and it's necessary to discuss something relevant
<rww> IdleOne
<cartwright> where he @ doe?
<cartwright> where they @ doe?
<k1l> does it really matter or are you just bored again and what to have "some fun" with waisting other peoples lifetime?
<cartwright> uh
<k1l> *want
<cartwright> yeah it does matter
<cartwright> it's of severe importance
<rww> cartwright: he's Guest62646
<cartwright> NickServ (NickServ@services.): Last seen  : (about 0 weeks ago)
<Unit193> Eg, not here.
<cartwright> not even about A WEEK AGO.
<cartwright> oh
<k1l> cartwright: here are other #ubuntu-offtopic ops who can look into the issue if its important
<rww> 0 weeks ago is usually secret code for "currently logged in"
<cartwright> nah it's not so much the issue of me getting banned but the social implications of why he banned me
<cartwright> like I'm fine with still being banned
<cartwright> and in fact if it's possible I'd like to be rebanned on #ubuntu too
<rww> you were banned two years ago. I'm not sure what would be relevant to this channel after two years that needs IdleOne and not another op
<cartwright> not just the muting pansy garbage
<cartwright> that's for me and him to discuss
<cartwright> in public
<cartwright> in front of an audience
<rww> you should probably get to the point, then.
<cartwright> Guest62646: are you here mang?
<cartwright> well idle for an hour and change
<cartwright> guess that's why he's idleone
<rww> ayup
<cartwright> another time then, I'll bbl
<rww> bye
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops cartwright usual waste of time
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Sebastien> rww
<Sebastien> there is nothing to resolve really
<rww> elaborate?
<Sebastien> and i told the person who muted me about it
<Sebastien> http://i.imgur.com/KmJ43jd.png
<rww> so... you knew you were quieted and joined the channel anyway?
<rww> this is not very smart.
<Sebastien> i was in there all along...
<rww> okay, spoke in*
<Sebastien> don't judge my level of intelligence.
<Sebastien> im not rood to you dont be root to me
<Sebastien> kinda simple
<Sebastien> ye?
<rww> don't evade quiets that you know are set against you?
<Sebastien> rood *
<rww> telling an op who's afk that you know you're evading a quiet doesn't really mean that you're not evading the quiet
<Sebastien> did you see his reason for the quiet
<rww> yep
<Sebastien> [17:34:43] <Sebastien> daftykins, im not a teen, im 31 yrs old. and im fucking pissed that nothing i try or attempt works, even with all the commands everyone gave me here, it still does not work. i tried to add a new user, add it to a group (www-data) i trhied to chmod the files, i tried to to it manually, with 3 different sFTP clients.
<Sebastien> [17:34:46] <Sebastien> none of it works
<Sebastien> [17:34:57] <Sebastien> so before starting to fucking insult me for no fucking reasons, shut the fuck up
<Sebastien> [17:34:58] <Sebastien> thanks
<Sebastien> [17:34:59] <k1l_> i think we should not put Sebastien into defence too much. lets move on
<Sebastien> [17:35:11] <Razzdoll> Sebastien, that isnt nice. i think they are trying to help
<Sebastien> [17:35:26] <Sebastien> no, he is insulting me for trying ( daftykins is )
<Sebastien> [17:35:32] <Sebastien> everyone else is friendly, and helpful
<Sebastien> [17:35:52] * ChanServ sets mode: +o k1l_
<Sebastien> [17:35:53] * k1l_ sets mode: +q *!*@botters/Sebastien
<Sebastien> im getting bashed at
<Sebastien> and i can't defend myself?
<Sebastien> pretty pathetic
<Sebastien> try this face to face
<rww> that is not acceptable behavior for #ubuntu. if you think that's acceptable behavior, please find another support venue.
<Sebastien> its not an acceptable behavior to me to insult me
<Sebastien> and try to taunt me for no fucking reason
<Sebastien> you wont stand for it yourself
<Sebastien> same rights applies to me
<rww> two wrongs don't make a right.
<Sebastien> sho what
<Sebastien> so what
<Sebastien> its not like i evaded a ban
<Sebastien> he forced me to shutthefuckup at that time
<Sebastien> nobody said it was forever till i come here.
<Sebastien> hence, nothing to resolve
<Sebastien> yall panicking too much for nothing here all the damm time
<rww> You got quieted. You knew you were actively quieted. You chose to talk in the channel anyway.
<Sebastien> take a chill pill
<Sebastien> to be 100% honest, i forgot for a few minutes while having an issue and asked a question
<Sebastien> the new cloak was not to evade shit
<Sebastien> like i have time to waste with people crying for big words
<Sebastien> yall grown ups right?
<rww> "crying for big words" means what?
<Sebastien> i dropped a fbomb
<Sebastien> and got muted for it
<Sebastien> read up or i can paste again if needed
<rww> Yep. The channel rules in our entrymsg and the topic specifically say not to do that.
<Sebastien> a fuse has so much lenght
<rww> If you're not able to abide by #ubuntu's rules, don't go in #ubuntu. If you're in #ubuntu and find yourself unable to continue following #ubuntu's rules, part.
<Sebastien> dont be a robot rww.
<Sebastien> life don't work that way
<rww> It sounds robotic because it's very obvious common sense.
<Sebastien> stop doing that
<Sebastien> so, i dropped an fbomb, i got muted for a day, came back and accidentally spoke when i forgot. (didn't drop any fbombs or trolled, i had a legitimate question)
<Sebastien> did you get over it now, because i did
<rww> "for a day" is inaccurate
<Sebastien> how long is it for so i can set a darn timer
<rww> you got muted. you're still muted. you being unmuted because a staffer got bored and changed your cloak was something that k1l wasn't expecting when he muted you, so it was by cloak and not accountname
<rww> since your cloak isn't stable, your mute is now by accountname
<Sebastien> ok
<Sebastien> great
<rww> and it'll stay set until chanops have confidence in your ability to be in #ubuntu without getting frustrated and them blaming other people for cussing
<Sebastien> how long for yall to get over it
<rww> which comments like "get over it" are not helping with
<Sebastien> im cussing because im fucking pissed, push the right buttons and it happens
<Sebastien> its normal
<Sebastien> in a functioning society
<rww> and yet a thousand or so people manage to filter what their fingers type in #ubuntu
<Sebastien> well dude, are you a prince or something. do i need to bow
<rww> it's just a handful of people who insist it's "normal" to not be able to stop themselves cussing. hrm.
<Sebastien> im sorry if you got raised in a church
<Sebastien> i was not
<Sebastien> lets just get over it?
<Sebastien> for the 3rd time?
<rww> how about you come back when you're not going to repeatedly deflect everything that's said to you
<Sebastien> omg dude
<Sebastien> where do you think this is, court?
<Sebastien> like pls
<rww> good example, not that
<Sebastien> ill try not to swear
<Sebastien> how about that?
<rww> how about you come back tomorrow and we'll talk about it then
<rww> hi [Mew2]
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops Sebastien
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> (that last message about tomorrow was directed at someone else who left just after you joined)
<[Mew2]> yes hi
<[Mew2]> actually never mind
<[Mew2]> sorry and thanks
<[Mew2]> bye
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu ([Mew2] trolling the volunteers over and over)
<[Mew2]> hello
<[Mew2]> any ops available?
<Ben64> can someone please slap [Mew2]
<[Mew2]> can i ask why?
<Ben64> you're being incredibly dense, you ask how to add a user, i tell you, you ask something weird, i ask why, and you say because you want to know how to add a user, which was already answered
<[Mew2]> and how do i define the priveldges for that user?"
<[Mew2]> this is what i asked
<Ben64> supporting you is quite a monumental amount of effort, you seem to oppose anyone who tries, and then get an attitude when someone asks you a question about your motives
<[Mew2]> i asked how to define priveldges and you go on a personal attack?
<Ben64> i'm asking what you're trying to accomplish by "defining privileges on a user"
<Ben64> because that doesn't make sense
<[Mew2]> it makes complete sense, a user can be root or non root, i want to know how to manages my users priveledges...
<Ben64> so instead of trying to solve what you think is the problem, i'm trying to get you to explain the actual issue
<[Mew2]> there is no issue
<[Mew2]> i am learning
<Ben64> right, so explain what you want
<[Mew2]> """"and how do i define the priveldges for that user?""""
<Ben64> explain what you want
<[Mew2]> ok maybe i am not making sense
<[Mew2]> that command you gave me
<[Mew2]> sudo adduser ...
<[Mew2]> is this user root or not root
<Ben64> not root
<[Mew2]> ok
<[Mew2]> how do i change it to root or vice versa
<Ben64> only root is root
<[Mew2]> that is what im trying to say
<[Mew2]> but i dont have a root user on my account
<[Mew2]> i only have user ubuntu
<Ben64> root is disabled by default
<Ben64> it's not wise to use, and definitely not wise to open up to the internet
<[Mew2]> so how do i add user "xyz" with the same priveledges that "root" would have
<Ben64> you don't
<[Mew2]> of course this is not something i would open to the internet
<[Mew2]> i am going to test this on a virtual machine
<Ben64> you've been talking about using ftp to write to anywhere as root
<[Mew2]> ive talked about at least a dozen topics in the past week
<[Mew2]> as i said
<[Mew2]> im learning
<[Mew2]> so
<[Mew2]> can i get an appology for the witch hunt that you are on?
<Ben64> no, but you should be less combative when someone asks you a fairly simple question about your goals
<[Mew2]> i bare understand what you guys ask/tell me
<[Mew2]> and then ten people jump at me
<Ben64> then ask for an explanation for anything you don't understand
<[Mew2]> and people start making remarks against me for being a newb
<Ben64> nobody has said that to you at all
<[Mew2]> some guy told me to move evrythign to the home directory earlier?
<[Mew2]> i didnt even know this was bad avice untill you guys said it
<Ben64> nobody is out to get you, you just need to accept advice
<[Mew2]> i do, and thats how i got to where i am today, more knowledgeable then a week ago
<[Mew2]> but i am asking how to change user priveledges
<[Mew2]> and you keep askign why
<[Mew2]> im just trying to learn
<Ben64> i asked what you're trying to accomplish by doing that
<[Mew2]> well i said "learning" but you didnt accept that, so lets try "managing users"?
<Flannel> Hi folks.  I see that the two of you seem to have some issue with each other.
<Ben64> no but you did answer my question in here, <[Mew2]> how do i change it to root or vice versa
<Ben64> which i told you is not possible
<Flannel> Give me a minute to read a whole bunch of scrollback.  In the mean time, please stop poking each other with sticks (even if that means not talking at all).  Thanks.
<[Mew2]> i am not trying to change the added user to the username root
<Ben64> yes i understand that, but only root has root permissions
<[Mew2]> i am trying to change the priveledges of the added user
<Flannel> Ben64, [Mew2]: Hi.  Please stop talking for the moment.
<Ben64> you can't do that, which is why the question doesn't really make sense, which is why i asked for clarification on your goals
<Flannel> Ben64, [Mew2]: Hi.  Please stop talking for the moment.
<[Mew2]> i dont get how it "doesnt make sense tho"
<Flannel> Ben64, [Mew2]: Hi.  Please stop talking for the moment.
<[Mew2]> sorry
<Flannel> Thanks :)
<Flannel> Alright.  I think I'm more or less caught up.
<Flannel> So, what's the issue here?  not the technical question, but why are you each here?
<[Mew2]> Ben64 is here to get me "slapped"
<[Mew2]> i am here to defend my self
<Flannel> [Mew2]: I'd rather have Ben64 answer for himself.  And I imagine I'll end up talking to each of you separately (I just don't know which order/what I'm talking about, etc).  What are you here to defend yourself from?  As you joined first.
<[Mew2]> so
<moonman> [Mew2]: did you get banned too?
<[Mew2]> what no
<[Mew2]> who are you
<Flannel> [Mew2]: Just ignore him please.
<[Mew2]> i joined freenode a few weeks ago
<[Mew2]> i am what is considered before a noob
<moonman> Flannel: fuck you
<[Mew2]> wow
<[Mew2]> i ask question in #ubuntu
<[Mew2]> and i realize they may sound silly
<Flannel> [Mew2]: Gotcha.
<[Mew2]> but i dont realize that they do
<Flannel> [Mew2]: I'm going to take this into a query with you, if you don't mind.
<[Mew2]> because most of the time i dont know what im doing
<[Mew2]> ok
<[Mew2]> moonman arnt you the guy who was flaring the n****r word all up in the main channel?
<moonman> no i wasn't
<moonman> i never said nigger
<moonman> now i did
<moonman> Flannel: are you a nigger?
<Tm_T> moonman: is there something you need from this channel?
<moonman> yes
<moonman> can you suck my dick?
<k1l_> <ertyup> but i can't wait until you grow up
<k1l_> that is the same user as zertyu, erop, ipkaf etc. the host was banned several times now. but then he came in here to play the innocent other user and requested a ban removal
<ubottu> gav called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-06
 * Sebastien hugs rww
<hggdh> huh?
<bazhang> my usb running main/d/dkms then /mains/restricted/b/bcmwl
<bazhang> is that a possible command?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I don't understand why he's plugging in a usb wifi dongle, when the mac he's installing it on has wifi built in
<bazhang> tethering without the required jailbreak
<bazhang> !tahr
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<bazhang> odd
<valorie> one might even say wonky
<DJones> Is www.ubottu.com working for you? I'm getting webpage not available
<ikonia> the bot is working
<DJones> Yeah, I can see the bot working, just web page seems awol
<DJones> Ah works if I use https
<DJones>  !tahr is aliased to !trust, rather than !trusty
<ubottu> But tahr already means something else!
<ubottu> baizon called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> bot: okay
<Unit193> DJones: Don't use 'www.' and it's fine.
<rww> !no, tahr is <alias> trusty
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no, tahr is <alias> trusty
<rww> i hate that feature
<rww> !tahr
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<rww> !no, tahr is <alias> trusty
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<rww> !no, tahr is <alias> trusty
<rww> !no, tahr is <alias> trusty
<rww> !no, tahr is <alias> trusty
<rww> !no, tahr is <alias> trusty
<rww> !-tahr
<ubottu> tahr is <alias> trust - added by Pici on 2013-10-18 19:43:39 - last edited by rww on 2016-01-06 16:28:35
<rww> Pici: halp
<rww> nvm i remembered, gotta do it in PM because lol broken bot
<Unit193> !tahr
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<rww> 16:29:46 < ubottu> | You've given me 10 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 2 minutes.
<rww> lol ilu2 ubottu
<Pici> wha
<Unit193> I did it.
<rww> 16:29:44 < ubottu> | tahr is <alias> trusty - added by Pici on 2013-10-18 19:43:39 - last edited by rww on 2016-01-06 16:29:36
<rww> lies
<Unit193> Awwh, it seemed to take!
<Unit193> [11:29:36] <ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<rww> :o
<rww> !-tahr
<ubottu> tahr is <alias> trusty - added by Pici on 2013-10-18 19:43:39 - last edited by rww on 2016-01-06 16:29:36
<rww> well too bad, i won :P
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (vroomvrooom)
<genii> @comment 70717 Continued profanity and abusive behaviour after warnings
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 70718 Ban evading of 70717
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 70719 Continued ban evading of 70717
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 70720 Continued ban evading of 70717, 70718, 70718, 70719
<ubottu> Comment added. 70720 will be removed after 19 hours and 38 minutes.
 * genii blinks
<Pici> uh
<genii> Is it supposed to do that?
<Pici> 70K seconds is around 19 hours
<genii> Thats really weird
<Pici> yes
<Pici> I think it got confused.
<vroomvroomvroom> you banned me because i called you out on your trolling
<vroomvroomvroom> that's cute
<elky> that is an interesting interpretation of today's events.
<vroomvroomvroom> you still continue trolling
<vroomvroomvroom> i hope it works out for you
<elky> it usually does.
<elky> though, i must point out, i'm not the op that banned you.
<elky> so "continue" is not really the case here.
<genii> Harassing users, for instance "invalid:are you an invalid?" and putting "/mode +b ekin*@*!*" after being warned to knock it off is more what it's about
<vroomvroomvroom> why would you choose that name unless you're an invalid?
<genii> Also purposeful profanity
<vroomvroomvroom> you need to learn the english language i suggest you study a dictionary
<genii> The bans will not be removed anytime soon. Try asking agin in perhaps 3 or 4 days.
<vroomvroomvroom> i am already in the channel
<vroomvroomvroom> you don't think i rejoined? you are stupid if you think that
<elky> I also suggest _not_ using the bot to ask about genitalia. #ubuntu doesn't provide sex ed, thankfully.
<elky> vroomvroomvroom: if we can't notice you, our job here is done.
<vroomvroomvroom> elky: you're mad because you're still a virgin
<elky> oh i'm pretty certain i'm not a virgin. you could check with my husband if you like though.
<elky> (she says, thus traumatizing the entire channel)
<vroomvroomvroom> being raped by a fat pig doesn't count
<elky> i'm not sure you understand at least one of those words.
<vroomvroomvroom> i'm sure you don't understand the repercussions of bestiality
 * Pici yawns
<tonyyarusso> Yeah....that's enough of that.
<vroomvroomvroom> kicking me won't change the fact you're fucking a pig
<tonyyarusso> Slow learner.
<Unit193> I saw the kick on his nick, and my brain added "ride around the room" for some reason...
<Jordan_U> I'm leaning toward depricating "-d" for update manager and requiring "--devel-release" or possibley --no-I-really-do-want-an-unreleased-unstable-os . People have been improperly recommending the use of -d for the better part of a decade.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: yes !
<Myrtti> oh, do you remember back when Automatix was the sliced bread?
<Myrtti> feel old yet?
<Pici> always
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: How dare you? I had those memories successfully repressed!
<Myrtti> I remember back in the day when there wasn't automatix and people just pasted instructions from a website
 * Pici thinks about Ubuntu Ultimate
<genii> I vaguely recall something called envy or envy-ng
<Jordan_U> genii: I think that was actually somewhat decent.
<genii> Jordan_U: Heh, I was going to quiet them for a little while
<ubottu> stevendale called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii> I'm just not understanding why this guy requires an install without /home
<tonyyarusso> Wait, what?  Without /home *existing*?
 * tonyyarusso goes to read
<tonyyarusso> To be fair, /home is specified as "optional" by the FHS.
<tonyyarusso> aww, he left
<genii> Really weird, at any rate
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-07
<bazhang> has toba been an issue interfering/giving bad advice
<genii> I haven't noticed them before now. Seems like mostly noise at the moment and nothing serious
<bazhang> dylan seems to think compiling with lubuntu will fix his wifi issues
<bazhang> he supposedly fresh installed xubuntu just a few hours earlier, now suddenly its lubuntu
<genii> I came in somewhere midpoint and decided not to go anywhere near it after a minute or so
<bazhang> he wants to compile kernel modules for broadcom 43xx
<genii> Yeah, good luck with that
<bazhang> crossposting multiple channels, lots of 2 minute ask n helloooo?
<bazhang> he cannot use an ethernet because its lubuntu or something
<bazhang> I sincerely wonder how he ever got any ubuntu on there\
<Unit193> genii: I have been paying no attention to that, hopefully you and wxl have it covered (both have OPs there.)
<Unit193> And, ethernet of course works just like it does in Ubuntu.
<genii> Unit193: wxl seems to be taking care of it
<bazhang> Unit193, he's been told that multiple times
<bazhang> and as always plods forward without listening to any advice
<Unit193> < llldino> Dylan____, Mint is very similar to Ubuntu, just don't tell anyone you're using it :D
<genii> Mint has become to #ubuntu what Ubuntu was to #debian
<bazhang> yep
<Unit193> So lets hope in a few years Mint actually becomes useful to upstream Ubuntu/Debian.
<bazhang> the threats used to always be 'Im going back to windows'
<genii> wah is <reply> Go back to Windows or OSX or any other operating system of your choosing if you like. But please refrain from announcing it as an ultimatum to receiving assistance with your Ubuntu.
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> just bring back 'don't work' and 'enter'
<Unit193> And !language.
<bazhang> the original one, yeah
<genii> Sometimes I think all the humour has been drained out of the factoids
<bazhang> the jussi-era was when that happened
<bazhang> there used to be factoids for the regulars in -ot
<bazhang> amaranth really got riled by the changes in his
 * genii sips and contemplates
<bazhang> wobbylwu makes no(n)sense!
<bazhang> `seeker had a really mean one, that jussi liked to keep fixing back
<genii> Wow, I couldn't remember how long I'd been on Freenode, nickserv info tells me that Dec 14 2016 will be 10 years
<genii> Jussi is actually the one that convinced me to try being an op for #kubuntu
<genii> I think 2008-ish
<bazhang> the days of jucato
<genii> Heh yes
<rww> Myrtti: I was clearing out email the other day. Turns out the largest email in my inbox was large because it was Flannel emailing me the automatix .deb files
<rww> i think i got bored one day and wanted to try to run them in modernbuntu? idk
<Flannel> No, I think we were comparing automatix with ultimate edition or something?
<Flannel> Maybe that was a different time.
<ubottu> gav called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<gav> Are any ops active at the moment? There is a racist troll in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gav> Thanks!
<cartwright> mmm
<cartwright> I'll bbl
<Pici> k
<bazhang> <zippo^> How much envirnonment has Ubuntu?
<genii> ...
<bazhang> he meant flavours
<genii> Ah
<bazhang> desktop environments I guess
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic phteven This is stevendale... with yet a new nick and nickserv account... has been talked to again.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ilhami> k1l_, dude
<rww> he's afk 5 hours
<ilhami> rww, can you let me in the Ubuntu Touch channel? I have some questions about it..
<rww> nope, I don't have access there. op list is at /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-touch list
<ilhami> thanks :)
<rww> looks like popey's only idle about 6 minutes, would be one option
<ilhami> will try popey.
<popey> hm?
<ilhami> can you unban me? k1l_ unbanned me only because I was unbanned in #ubuntu .. I didn't do anything wrong in #ubuntu-touch
<ilhami> I want to help with the development of apps etc.
<ilhami> It looks very promising. Just saw a video on youtube. :P I liked it
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> You have collected a fair number of bans over the last year
<ilhami> popey, not in #ubuntu-touch
<ilhami> in #ubuntu yes.
<ilhami> he only banned me in #ubuntu-touch because he banned me in #ubuntu
<ilhami> I want to help with the development dude.. I have questions.
<popey> App development actually happens in #ubuntu-app-devel
<ilhami> oh well :P I also want to be able to discuss other stuff about Ubuntu Touch since it looks promising.. if I had known I would have bought Ubuntu Phone over Windows phone
<popey> Why were you previously banned?
<ilhami> Windows Phone is so bad!.. Windows 10 Mobile doesn't look that good at all.
<ilhami> Because I was a bit annoying (according to him)
<ilhami> (according to him) I was disrespectful to an OP.
<ilhami> in #ubuntu
<ilhami> we are talking about two different channels.
<ilhami> bazhang_, why are you in here with two nicks?
<rww> connection issues probably
<Unit193> rww: Netsplit, actually.
<rww> true
<rww> figured it wasn't because only him, but... IdleOne- so yes
<ilhami> anyway.. I am in #ubuntu-app-devel so please don't ban me in there... I am leaving this channel. bye
<an3k> excellent. I hope I can submit a complaint about a rude and slightly false-advise giving op of #ubuntu
<ikonia> an3k: I've forwarded you to this channel, as you're not helping people,
<ikonia> if you can calm down and try to actually work with the people asking for help, I'm sure it will be fine
<an3k> ikonia I WAS HELPING HIM
<ikonia> he seemed pretty lost
<an3k> but you just overtook the whole talk
<ikonia> trying to run 3 VM's and other such things, when all he wanted was a media server
<ikonia> and then you start saying people are giving him false information
<an3k> Yeah and you advise him owncloud which is NOT a media server
<an3k> you gave him false information
<ikonia> which to be honest - isn't case, it comes across as you just didn't like it so wanted to bad mouth him
<ikonia> no I didn't
<ikonia> if you can give me an example of this false informaiton as I asked earlier, that would be great
<an3k> yeah, useing md1 as a backup for md0 ... stupid as hell because that's not a backup
<ikonia> no-one said that
<an3k> oh, you did :)
<ikonia> no, I didn't
<an3k> [21:28:38] <an3k> >>>>>>>> [21:26:30] <ikonia> jc: if you created a mirrored pair with the 2x1TB disks you would have a good starting point and a fair bit of space, once you add the additoinal disks, again as a mirrored pair you can either grow that space, or use it for backup space, or variations between the 2 sets of mirrors <<<<<<<<<
<ikonia> and using different raid array meta devices is a reasonable disk for a home server, which is what he's running, wiht some core config file backs
<ikonia> yes, if you read you'll see I'm giving him a range of options
<ikonia> he can go anywhere between option a - f
<an3k> what the fuck is this -> you can either grow that space, or use it for backup space,
<ikonia> finding a ground that suits his needs
<ikonia> an option
<ikonia> and please don't swear
<an3k> sorry thats pure bu**sh**
<ikonia> in what way ?
<an3k> to be very honest I rather would do all the search and configuring all myself than getting support from you. Instead of a short "do this or that" you cause a HUGE channel spamming talk and kind of force the user to use what you advise.
<ikonia> that wasn't what I asked
<ikonia> I asked in what way is my comment "bull shit"
<an3k> he wanted to run windows or for example DS audio and instead of just accepting that ...
<ikonia> he didn't want to run windows
<ikonia> he wanted an audio service - and thought windows was the only way due to a guide
<ikonia> in the same way he wanted to run a NAS vm to share his disk, because he didn't realise ubuntu could manage and share his disk
<an3k> [21:11:53] <jc> So I'd like it to store all my pictures, films and music and have them available to the house. I'd also like to play about with Linux. It also needs to have windows available. Finally I would like Xpenology as I utilise the remote apps on my iphone.
<ikonia> thats why I took the time to talk to him and find out his real needs
<ikonia> yes, follow the rest of the conersation
<ikonia> conversation
<an3k> oh god, do you even know what you're writing?
<an3k> [21:41:06] <ikonia> he didn't want to run windows
<an3k> [21:11:53] <jc> So I'd like it to store all my pictures, films and music and have them available to the house. I'd also like to play about with Linux. It also needs to have windows available. Finally I would like Xpenology as I utilise the remote apps on my iphone.
<ikonia> follow the rest of the conversation,
<ikonia> where I ask multiple times why he wants windows and he was following a guide that suggested a windows install for media serving
<an3k> ok so how does he gets DS audio now?
<ikonia> you're welcome to disagree with my advice, there are loads of ways to do things, you're not welcome to disagree with the attitude you did
<ikonia> through media services, such as plex as you suggested
<an3k> what is DS audio?
<ikonia> the san app streamer thing
<an3k> did he said so or do you think he meant that?
<ikonia> he said he wanted it due to the iphone app
<ikonia> which when you speak to him, he wanted the ability to use "an app" not "I want that specific app"
<ikonia> re-read the conversation and you'll see he was just a bit lost, had an idea of what he wanted but was locked into a guide
<ikonia> hence why he's left seeming pretty happy about things
<ikonia> (well he's not left the channel, he's left to look into a setup)
<an3k> ikonia: Why did you just overtook the whole conversation while he already got help instead of helping the others who didn't already got help?
<ikonia> and to be honest if any of what you are saying is correct, it's just miss-understanding rather than false informaiton
<ikonia> because the convesation was getting nowhere, he was lost and trying to setup 3 VM's with different OS's including a VM for NAS OS on physical disk just to get a media server
<ikonia> and I didn't "take over" he responded to me once we started talking about his real needs
<an3k> he wasn't lost and he was not going to install 3 VMs.
<an3k> oh, yeah.
<ikonia> sorry if you don't feel that
<ikonia> either way, it's not a problem that you disagree, you're welcome to that,
<an3k> I was in a conversation with him and tried to figured out what he wanted but then you just jumped in and ripped the whole convo to you
<ikonia> the problem is how you express that
<an3k> ikonia: the problem is that a convo gets very unclear when one guy just shouts OFFTOPIC as soon as you're not 100% ontopic or when everybody wants to give a little advise which ends up in 5 people talking about the same topic
<ikonia> no-one shouted offtopic
<an3k> ähm
<ikonia> again re-read the conversation and we very much went outside the generic ubuntu OS discussion to get an idea of what he wanted
<ikonia> becuase it was clear what he was trying to do was use ubuntu to get his job done
<an3k> [20:58:23] <daftykins> why such a hodge-podge setup on a single host?
<an3k> [20:58:53] * Brunost_ is now known as brunost
<an3k> [20:58:59] <jc> Ha! Well that's a very good question. I'd been reading about ESXi and wanted to tinker.
<an3k> [20:59:37] <jc> I wanted windows access. Linus and I'm keen to run Xpenology. I did also look at Openmediavault
<an3k> [20:59:42] <an3k> I could help you with ESXi. I had that running :)
<an3k> [20:59:42] <jc> linux
<an3k> [21:00:04] <daftykins> jc: this is all bordering on chat, vmware is not on topic here - you can take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<an3k> [21:00:19] <daftykins> only support queries relating to the use of *buntu are relevant in this channel
<ikonia> I wasn't in the conversation at that time, and as you can see we pulled it back into how to use ubuntu to do your needs
<an3k> yeah but that's not the point
<ikonia> which is very much on topic
<an3k> the point is that someone should tell daftykins to wait a bit longer before shouting offtoiuc
<ikonia> thats fine, we can talk to him about that
<ikonia> your point seems to be changing to be honest, you've come in here angry and you're looking for a point
<an3k> in here? sure
<an3k> in #ubuntu not
<ikonia> first it was me, then it was false advice, then it was I took over, then it was someone shouted offtopic, then it was someone shouted offtopic too quick
<ikonia> but I'm happy to talk to daftykins to cool him off on the offtopic triffer
<ikonia> so thats fair
<an3k> ikonia: everything was fine until you took over the convo while there was absolutely no need for it.
<ikonia> it really didn't look fine
<an3k> And insteadof checking "Does he already gets help? Is the help he gets good? etc" you just overtook the convo
<ikonia> and if you look at the lines you've pasted above, it looks less fine than when I started taling to him
<ikonia> he didn't appear to be getting help, so I pushed to find his real needs,
<ikonia> nothing more, and he responded
<an3k> for sure he responded, he's obviously well educated
<ikonia> the only reason you're in this channel is your attitude and smart mouth comments
<an3k> and you don't know if the good help or not because - as you already said - you don't know what was written before you joined
<ikonia> if you had focussed on calmly helping and disucssing your disagreement in advice, there would be no problem
<ikonia> the lines I saw where not good and the user looked lost, so I asked him to clarify his needs,
<an3k> exactly but you didn't even gave me a chance to ask him what he really wants.
<ikonia> he responded with good info, if a bit unsure of how he wanted his goals and seems happy with his options now
<ikonia> an3k: you kept saying it didn't matter
<ikonia> and telling me not to ask what he wants
<ikonia> so it seems to suggest you really didn't want to know
<an3k> the only reason I was in #ubuntu was for giving help / getting some help because #ubuntu-server is kind of dead
<ikonia> thats great
<ikonia> and it's valued
<ikonia> an3k: ok ? all good now ?
<an3k> is there nothing like a Professional Support Contract?
<ikonia> sorry what ?
<ikonia> in what context ? and where ?
<an3k> I want professional support. I have some issues but don't get any support
<ikonia> you can pay some companies for professional support
<ikonia> or you can take your chances with community support
<Jordan_U> an3k: http://www.canonical.com/services
<ikonia> an3k: everything ok now ? if I remove the ban forward i #ubuntu, can you rejoin and keep a cooler head please ?
<an3k> thanks Jordan_U
<ikonia> if there are any problems you're free to re-join this channel (#ubuntu-ops) to voice them
<an3k> ikonia: no need, I won't come back
<ikonia> that way it doesn't look bad to the channel
<ikonia> oh, ok
<ikonia> I guess we're done then,
<an3k> yep
<ikonia> please /part the channel,
<Myrtti> nicomachus: did you need help with something, or did you just come to watch the show?
<nicomachus> sorry, observing. I was curious.
<Myrtti> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ikonia> hello again an3k
<ikonia> I think you may have #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server on your autojoin
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Should we just change the ban forward to a straight ban?
<ikonia> perhaps
<ikonia> unless he's changed his mind
<an3k> well I'm back for talking but just listening
<ikonia> sorry, what does that mena ?
<ikonia> mena
<ikonia> mean
<Myrtti> an3k: you might want to check the topic
<an3k> Myrtti: of what channel?
<Myrtti> this channel
<Myrtti> did you need help with something, still?
<an3k> ikonia: that means that I'll not write anything into #ubuntu or the other channels unless someone asks me directly.
<ikonia> well, you're not in #ubuntu, due to the ban forward here,
<ikonia> so probably best you just leave
<an3k> yeah I know that but you said something like "[22:08:16] <ikonia> an3k: everything ok now ? if I remove the ban forward i #ubuntu, can you rejoin and keep a cooler head please ?"
<ikonia> yes, you then stated you wouldn't be back
<an3k> yes, for seeking help or randomly providing help, except someone asks me directly. This implies that I won't go on rage again (or however you want to name it).
<ikonia> personally - I'm not happy with how you behave in the channel, more so how you behaved in this channel, so I'd rather you stay out, you burnt your chance with me for a while, one of the other operators may feel different though
<an3k> so you completely changed your mind within the last hour?
<ikonia> no, after you rage quit and said you wouldn't be back
<ikonia> the others may feel differnt as at this point, I don't value your attitude
<an3k> That wasn't a rage quit. I just didn't wanted to waste any more time. And by that I don't mean my help attempt to jc or our talk was a waste but I didn't got help for various server issues and I have to finish that server so ...
<ikonia> "I won't be back"
<ikonia> probably best I back out as I'm not a fan of your comments
<ikonia> leave it to one of the others to see how they feel
<an3k> the comments I made after joining the channel ~14 minutes before?
<ikonia> all of it
<Jordan_U> an3k: So, to be completely clear, you *do* now want access to #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server, correct?
<an3k> Jordan_U: it's only #ubuntu
<an3k> I'm not banned on any other channel
<an3k> the problem with #ubuntu-server is there's nearly no help
<Jordan_U> an3k: OK, getting unbanned from #ubuntu is pretty simple, you just have to agree to follow the channel's guidelines (and we have to have reason from your comments and history to actually believe that you will). So please start by reading the channel guidelines...
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | an3k
<ubottu> an3k: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<an3k> Pretty much the same as the old channels had 15 years back in time :) So yes, I do agree
<an3k> However I do have one questions regarding the guidelines.
<Jordan_U> an3k: And that is?
<an3k> Do everybody has to follow these guidelines or are there exceptions? Asking for a friend ;)
<Jordan_U> an3k: Everyone must follow these guidelines.
<an3k> ok, thank you. I'd then let calm down the situation and would like to talk about the issue tomorrow around the same time if that is ok.
<Jordan_U> an3k: That sounds like a great idea. I'm not sure I'll be around tomorrow but I'm sure someone will.
<Jordan_U> an3k: Please part #ubuntu-ops until you're ready to talk again tomorrow.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-08
<slidinghorn> had a spam-and-go, for future reference: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14434992/  Have a good one!
<slidinghorn> (was in #u)
<slidinghorn> Is someone insisting on being off topic and simply setting those telling him the rules to his ignore list and continuing reason enough to !ops?
<slidinghorn> figured i'd ask in here, because I don't know if I'd call it an "emergency" by any means...however, I think intervention is required - [mew2] is the user
 * slidinghorn doesn't want to idle in here...if someone could PM when they get time to clarify, it'd be appreciated :)
<Flannel> I'll follow-up with slidinghorn
<bazhang> anti-fascist> The proletariat isn't even in control of the means of production
<bazhang> thus cannot update
<k1l> what did you expect with that username?
<bazhang> not much
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> at least he's honest
<Pici> wow
<bazhang> same with the spc player guy, vlc and mplayer play his files, but he has the better way
<bazhang> some three year old tar
<rww> i'm using that line from now on
<rww> "Why can't I have Windows 10 on my computer?"
<rww> "Because this isn't communism and you proletarians don't control the means of production"
<rww> rww gets shunted away from talking to users in 3...
<bazhang> hah
<Sebastien> hi, my hostmask changed again, i just wanna ask and see if i am still muted/banned
 * Sebastien does not want to evade, and needs help.
<Unit193> There's a mute on your accountname this time.
<rww> there is? I thought I removed that
<rww> sec
<rww> yeah, i'm seeing no mutes now
<rww> (usual caveats apply, don't do silly things, guidelines are in /topic #ubuntu if you need them, etc.)
<Unit193> rww: I did a mess up, yeah.  I did a bansearch first and it came up with nadda.
<Sebastien> ty
<elky> do-release-upgrade -d bites again
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-09
<Unit193> finn: Hello, anything we can help you with?
<finn> i am just lurking
<ikonia> bazhang: is the #ubuntu-ru channel any good these days ?
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (thiuop spouting nastiness in PM.)
<Seveas> 20:09 <      thiuop> | I take it then you a white liberal Muslim nigger lover. That blames other whites for all the black problems. You are what's wrong with this world.
<Seveas> pm from person in -offtopic
<ikonia> yeah I think it was the guy I booted a few minutes earlier
<adminpidar> hey
<adminpidar> i banned :(
<adminpidar> Can you unban me?
<IdleOne> no
<ubottu> gambl0re called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-10
<bazhang> Today however, I saw Crashbang++
<bazhang> the worse version of crunchbang
<rww> what
<ikonia> he's now asking in debian
<rww> oh, crunchbang++
<rww> nah bro, crunchbang isn't dead, it says right here on this random website with way too much black on it
<ikonia> glad thats cleared up
<Unit193> ..Are you being racist!?
<rww> Unit193: yes, i'm racist against the race to the bottom of Debian derivatives
<Unit193> :D
<rww> says rww, on an Ubuntu core channel :s
<Flannel> rww: You just hate websites that waste ink.
<rww> i hate a lot of things
<rww> one of them is stupid derivatives that could just be a 5 minute set of instructions for Debian users
<rww> but no, someone wants to be important so now there's a whole damn distro
<rww> I make a bunch of changes after I install Debian to remove stupid stuff. Do I have rwwbian? no, I don't.
 * Unit193 wonders if rww knows he's ranting against Unit193. :D
<rww> i'm just ranting with no specific target, it's a character flaw
<Unit193> I do know, yes.  I'm mainly too lazy to do it myself, it's easier to make good packages that'll do it for me and then use live-build. :P
<ubottu> ubuntumaster called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<sxunil> I have a complaint against popey . He is a bully that just randomly bans people.
<bazhang> sxunil, thats not correct
<chu> I'm not sure it actually was random.
<chu> Disgusting.
<sxunil> Wait . So you clowns stick together.
<bazhang> sxunil, he's not a bully, and it was not random
<bazhang> !guidelines | sxunil have a read
<ubottu> sxunil have a read: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sxunil> He is a sissy.
<bazhang> sxu agh quit
<chu> Good.
<bazhang> <Murii> How do I install PopcornTime
<bazhang> I thought that was a warezy type site
<chu> I believe it's a media application which streams movies over torrents.
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> <nicomachus> bogdan: weren't you here yesterday trying to build your own distro?
<k1l> that nick/ident sounds too familiar
<rww> nicomachus or bogdan
<k1l> bogdan
<IdleOne> bogdan is supposed to be banned
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-02
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, RonWhoCares said: ubottu: The reason I am asking is 'root' is displayed on the MFC's screen for me to choose the destination computer
<bazhang> heads up on Phanes
<valorie> phanes is often on the edge in #kubuntu
<bazhang> he was waaay past the edge on another channel prior to starting up in #u
<hggdh> in Feb 2016 he threatened me with doxxing
<valorie> yikes
<elky> that sounds about right. he'll also use suicide threats if he thinks it'll get him out of trouble.
<elky> oh wait am i confusing him with someone else?
<elky> i think i am actually. also a p-nick
<hggdh> i ever seen Phanes suggesting suicide. He -- on what I have seen -- has always directly threatened the ops
<elky> yeah i think i'm confusing him with someone else
<elky> ah, tortib is the one i'm thinking of, so not even a p
<dax> starts with a p if you rotate/reflect it a bit
<elky> that's probably what my brain was doing
<bazhang> home is fbombing #u and #x
<Phanes> hey there
<Phanes> how do i get in touch with the founder council members?  i need to discuss one of your operators' behaviour as it's starting to cause image issues with the ubuntu project.
<Phanes> (privately)
<Flannel> Phanes: Hi.  This is the place, or if you'd prefer to do it in private, you can join #ubuntu-irc-council
<Unit193> It'd be the same process as..
<Unit193> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Flannel> I'm not sure what a "founder council" is, but everything else sounds like those are the answers you're looking for.
<Phanes> Flannel, discussing as advised in the irc council channel
<Flannel> Phanes: you can probably /part here too
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-03
 * Phanes politely puts on his lurking hat the time being if allowable
<Flannel> We'd rather you not.  This channel is logged publically if you ever need to check logs.
<Flannel> Besides, nothing exciting happens here anyway.
<bazhang> Phanes, please exit this channel, thanks
<ubottu> avenger_q called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rottenpussy> sup bitches
<rottenpussy> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> rottenpussy called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<dax> hi yehai
<rottenpussy> bazhang: faggot
<dax> calm down and find something better to do, please
<rottenpussy> noppers
<dax> you're going to calm down sooner or later, may as well be now :)
<rottenpussy> fucking rotten assholes
<rottenpussy> who the fuck hggdh
<dax> hggdh is an ubuntu developer person who joined our IRC Council a few years ago
<rottenpussy> fucking rotten cunt bitches
<dax> why are you upset?
<rottenpussy> cause
<rottenpussy> you had sex with bazhang
<dax> no, real talk though. how come you're mad all of a sudden?
<rottenpussy> because
<rottenpussy> you are bi sexual
<rottenpussy> you fuckin used me
<dax> hrm?
<rottenpussy> fucking asshole
<dax> can you be more specific? i am confused.
<rottenpussy> you fucking used me
<rottenpussy> faggot land ubuntu-ops
<rottenpussy> good bye motherfuckers
<dax> toodles
<dax> strange, strange man
<rottenpussy> fuck
<rottenpussy> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<elky> oh come on...
<rottenpussy> ikonia: sup bitch
<elky> no.
<rottenpussy> oh fuck niko
<rottenpussy> asshole
<elky> not that either
<rottenpussy> elky: what! bitch
<rottenpussy> you wanna in the game?
<rottenpussy> fuck you
<elky> go sober up or whatever
<rottenpussy> you are not qualified
<elky> for what?
<rottenpussy> why isnt no fucker awake
<rottenpussy> ahoneybun: bazhang CarlFK chu Dave
<elky> this kind of nonsense is why you don't have friends.
<rottenpussy> bazhang: suck my D you good with dax?
<rottenpussy> what's up bitches
<rottenpussy> give me +e on all channels
<rottenpussy> now
<rottenpussy> fucking massive gays
<dax> you're making a compelling argument
<dax> but no
<dax> let's not
<rottenpussy> give +e
<rottenpussy> i wanna talk to bazhang in chat
<rottenpussy> now
<elky> yehai please stop.
<dax> bazhang's client has been idle 3 hours. he's not going to notice this until he's next around
<rottenpussy> motherfuckers think staffs can do anything?
<elky> they can kline you as i'm assuming already happened today
<rottenpussy> fucking shit bitches
<elky> you do realise this isn't making you seem "badass" just antisocial and unstable right?
<rottenpussy> stfu
<elky> nope
<elky> not until you do.
<rottenpussy> fuck yourself
<rottenpussy> go get busy
<elky> i was busy playing gnomoria but i'm taking a break to tell you to start behaving yourself
<rottenpussy> no
<elky> why not?
<elky> is this all because i won't send you a voice message on wechat?
<rottenpussy> unless you unban me in ubuntu dax
<rottenpussy> dax: fag do it now
<rottenpussy> elky: shut up you are not any good at this
<elky> not good at what?
<rottenpussy> go away
<elky> no
<rottenpussy> stupid
<rottenpussy> ikonia: you mother s rotten smelly pussy, time to work!
<elky> brb feeding cats
<valorie> what a sweetheart
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-04
<hggdh> I thought os asking if something happened, but I guess I do not need to
<k1l_> <unimouse> nacc suck me idiot
<k1l_> i dont think that is appropiate
<Pici> I agree with your thinking.
<k1l> <unimouse> sorry kids. IT WAS CONVERSATION THERE FOR THE FRIEND
<k1l> not the first time today.
<bazhang> third warning's the charm?
<elky> perhaps
<elky> i happen to think that speaking the wrong language is light years from bad language. might as well be in a different parsec.
<bazhang> perhaps they can do the kessel run in under 12 parsecs
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-05
<chu> Just noticed in #ubuntu - MazetteBot (~MazetteBo@bastion4.d101.univ-nantes.fr) has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<chu> Not sure if an IRC bot or anything though. Could just be me not knowing French.
<Phanes> hey there.  more retaliation from ikonia
<Phanes> i've got logs
<ikonia> hello Phanes I'm just documenting why I've banned you
<ikonia> I'll also do so here so it's logged
<ikonia> then I'll step away and you can resolve it (or not) with another operator
<Phanes> he was abusive to a user last night that was having trouble viewing pdf's, he misinformed the user saying that they were using the wrong distro version.  i came in last night and apologized for his behaviour and resolved the user's issue (decrypted the blank pass pdf's).  Then today was telling same user that using a lighter DE would not free up resources on an older system, had to correct it.  Result:  ban.
<Phanes> yes this needs resolved with another operator and you need to be removed
<ikonia> Phanes: ubuntu is logged
<ikonia> a.) I did not say he was using the wrong distro
<Phanes> i have the logs
<Phanes> you are lying
<ikonia> b.) I had already fixed his problem a different way than you did (which was a great fix by the way)
<Phanes> no you didn't
<ikonia> c.) I had not "left" I was still active
<Phanes> he was still having the issue
<ikonia> yes, because he had no followed the instructions I'd given him
<Phanes> the instructions you were giving were wrong and did not fix the issue
<ikonia> however the reason I've just banned you
<ikonia> is you are trying to use this false information as "leverage"
<Phanes> twice in the last 24 hours you have misinformed users, one of which was while berating them for not following your broken instructions
<ikonia> I'm going to paste what you sent me in a pm for the log if thats ok ?
<Phanes> its not false information and this will become quite clear as soon as someone is intervening
<Phanes> and at the end of this i want you to be removed
<ikonia> is that ok ?
<k1l> Phanes: the discussion today was not if a more lightweight DE will free up resources but about that even with a lighter DE there still would be issues like video encoding making use of the cpu because the gpu doesnt support it. that was one of the main reasons, why even a lighter DE would not help since the issue is on other bottlenecks.
<ikonia> k1l: one moment please
<ikonia> I'd like to get confirmation to paste the pm you've just sent me in reference to ubuntu
<ikonia> Phanes: is that ok to paste that ?
<Phanes> k1l, i agree with that but that's not what was being said
<ikonia> Phanes: is it ok if I paste the pm you've sent me into the log
<Phanes> ikonia, all of the pm's i've sent you for the last six months are here: http://dpaste.com/27DD7GX
<k1l> Phanes: i agree with the advices from several helpers in #ubuntu not to blindly install several different DEs, when its not going to help on the main issues.
<Phanes> blacklisting is -not- tolerated in this community and i want someone to remove this person
<ikonia> Phanes: while that is not true totally as you've also used other nicknames, the key but I'm referncing is the last few lines
<Phanes> k1l, there's nothing wrong with adding new de's to a machine, it doesn't break anything and a fluxbox is way less load than gnome
<Phanes> or even lxde
<Phanes> to say otherwise is misinforming a user
<Phanes> i called it out in an appropriate tone
<ikonia> where you appear to to suggest that "this is not going to work out" and "truce" where you seem to be trying to engineer situations in ubuntu that are not happening to get me to levarage against me
<ikonia> I'm in the process of documenting this fully,
<Phanes> ikonia, no one is 'engineering' anything, you're just a bad op
<Phanes> you give wrong advice to the users
<Phanes> sometimes you're abusive to them
<Phanes> and you blacklist people who you think would call you out on it
<Phanes> and i've got better logs to prove this
<Phanes> this is it.  how this goes from here is determined by how much character you display in owning up to it
<ikonia> so in this situation I've put a ban on you in this channel, (and I could be worng on this which is why I'll be happy to step away) as I believe you are using ubuntu to try to leverage a position where you are making threats to "do things" then raise false information and say "truce"
<ikonia> I'm not comfortable with ubuntu being used this way
<Phanes> it's not false information
<Phanes> do you deny that you told the user last night that the reason he was not able to open pdfs was because he was on 16.10 and not 16.04?
<ikonia> I'm more than happy for the ban to be removed with my apologies on this if I'm wrong, however, I'd like someone else to look at your whole overall "campaign" and threats
<ikonia> Phanes: I deny that %100
<Phanes> ok.  if i provide logs that directly refute that from the public #ubuntu channel, will you remove yourself as an operator?
<ikonia> I will now step away and allow you to work this through with the others without interaction from me
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Phanes> ikonia, ?  will you be removing your ops status if those same logs prove what I am saying?
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> people are human and wrong
<Phanes> no, this is not wrong versus right, this is lying versus telling the truth
<Phanes> there is a code of conduct
<Phanes> you are violating it
<Phanes> i want you out
<ikonia> there is a code of conduct and I do my best to stick to it
<ikonia> I appreciate you want me out
<Phanes> you are intentionally violating it and abusing your status to carry out a personal vendetta
<k1l> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> which is why I think you are generating a situation, and keep sending me messages with threats and then "truce"
<Phanes> all comms in the last six months: http://dpaste.com/27DD7GX
<ikonia> I'm more than happy to have this ban removed as I've said if I've overracted with my apologies, but your behaviour and constant "truce" messages leads me to believe ubuntu should not be used this way
<Phanes> that is also a lie
<Phanes> no, you did engage in blacklisting in #lfs and now you're trying to move it to #ubuntu just as I told these guys you would
<k1l> Phanes: i guess best is to make an appeal to the ircc. since its not the first time there are issues with you and the channel guidelines. the ircc is the community commitee running the irc channels.
<Phanes> you can't just wake up and go 'im going to remove this guy from all the places i have influence' and expect there to be no repurcussions
<Phanes> you are creating unnecessary rivalries and animosity and you are using the ubuntu community as a platform to do this
<Phanes> and i want this guy removed
<ikonia> I am creating no rivalry
<Phanes> you sure as hell are
<Phanes> this is going to the irc sig council
<ikonia> thats fine, I've already raised the issue with them
<Phanes> and im not going to let up until either a new rule is in place to prevent people like you from doing this to other users or you are removed.  period.
<ikonia> as I said, this is the "building a case thing"
<ikonia> and "leverage"
<Phanes> yes im building a case
<Phanes> you need out
<ikonia> I appreciate you do
<Phanes> how long is your blacklist ban in effect for?
<Phanes> also be aware that this will be a public issue eventually if it continues
<Phanes> everyone involved will be named
<chu> I'm not getting involved here, but is that a threat? Isn't like a little childish if you expect to be taken seriously?
<k1l> Phanes: please make an appeal to the ircc since that is the community council which is running all the ubuntu irc channels and settings the guidenlines and nominate the ops teams
<k1l> !appeal | Phanes
<ubottu> Phanes: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Phanes> when you have operators who are engaging in behaviour like that and it's clear they're getting supported by other operators it pushes the scope beyond that of the sig's and makes it a public issues.  it's not a threat, it's just making you aware that this is a community issue.
<k1l> #ubuntu and #ubuntu-ops is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Phanes> right, but, these types of actors need to be identified so that when future users are experiencing same they aren't forced to treat every time like it's an isolated event
<Phanes> and aren't under mercy of a sig that lets them do it
<Phanes> when you're making affiliations as an entity with notable conventions, this needs to be public record as this is also a part of your contribution to the open source community
<Phanes> simply saying you're not doing something doesnt make that real
<k1l> Phanes: if you have proofs for your accusations then talk to the irc community council. that is what the channel guidelines and code of conduct have as the process to deal with that.
<Phanes> well it's clearly not working is it
<k1l> it is working
<Phanes> Flannel, ping
<k1l> but there are several sides of the same issue. and maybe its not like you want it to look like when someone looks at the situation explained from both sides. that is why we have the IRCC.
<Phanes> the last meeting was Sep 9 2015
<Phanes> this is made up PR stuff
<k1l> they dont talk on issues like this on their scheduled meetings.
<Phanes> i'll give this a shot but i really think independent resolution through PSAs is the only solution if this is even able to happen where you guys can see it
<Phanes> what is the engagement model for the IRCC
<Flannel> Phanes: Hi.
<Phanes> Flannel, scroll up -- exactly what I was worried would happen
<Flannel> Phanes: I'm not going to read all of that right now, what were you worried about happening that did happen?
<Phanes> Flannel, your pm lastlog with me should still have all of that without me rehashing, but as I said, he has now carried his blacklisting into #ubuntu
<Phanes> Flannel, and he is using engineered lies after I correct him while he was misinforming a user
<Flannel> Phanes: so, what you're saying is that you feel like you were banned in #ubuntu without justification
<Phanes> we had to go back in aftre he left for the night to apologize for his behaviour and give the correct advice
<Phanes> i come in today and he's banned me from #ubuntu
<Flannel> Phanes: I don't know all of the details, but is what I just summarized accurate?
<Phanes> someone needs to step in here
<Flannel> Phanes: Answer my question, please.  I'm trying to understand what the issue at hand is.
<Phanes> check your last pm's please
<Phanes> you can't just act like we've not already discussed this before it even happened
<Phanes> that was like 2 days ago
<Phanes> blacklisting is not tolerated
<Flannel> I'm not acting like we haven't discussed anything.  I'm just asking you if "you feel that he's banned you in #ubuntu without justification" is an accurate statement.
<Phanes> yes absolutely and i want you to intervene
<Phanes> and then we need to take this to the irc sig as discussed
<Flannel> Ok
 * Phanes is visibly trying to work with you all amicably
<Flannel> alright, well, I've worked through about half the relevant logs, but don't have time to go through the rest right now.
<Phanes> event with user, waited until he left to apologize for misinformation and and fixed the issue, 05:21: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/04/%23ubuntu.txt
<Flannel> Phanes: You're welcome to stay here to see if anyone can resolve, but I did notice a couple of times you seemed keen on elevating this to the IRCC.  So if that's your intent, then trying to resolve it here might not be a good use of your time and you might want to just go ahead and do so.
<Phanes> what i want is this kind of nonsense out of my way, and once that is done i want to drive it to the sig council to prevent it from happening to others
<Flannel> Phanes: I did read that log, there was no misinformation.  Although I do appreciate you taking the time to walk the user through decrypting their PDFs.
<Phanes> the 16.04 to 16.10 is blatant misinformation
<Phanes> the user's issue was he was trying to open encrypteed pdf's that didn't autodecrypt with blank passwords
<Phanes> with *clients that don't do that
<Phanes> that's not a distro version issue, that's a working with basic files issue
<Phanes> and the fact that his attitude was what was being apologized for remains
<Phanes> dealing with frustrating users who sometimes can't follow instructions is part of the role that gets filled there
<Flannel> Phanes: It's not misinformation as far as I can ascertain.  It was a part of a larger conversation with the user.  Yes, the fact that the PDFs were encrypted wasn't caught, but that's why we don't have only a single person providing support, because no one person can catch everything.
<Phanes> but that aside, let's say he was accurate (i disagree), this was not justification for a ban
<Phanes> the user's issue was 'i cant open pdfs'
<Phanes> this was because his client couldn't decrypt them
<Phanes> that's not a distro version issue
<Phanes> that's a pdf decryption issue
<Phanes> which was fixed
<Flannel> Phanes: I never said it was.  Which is why I wanted to make sure I understood the issue you would like to address today, which has nothing to do with a PDF or the quality of technical support.
<Phanes> but let's say he was just wrong -- that's fine, that aside, fixing an operator when they are wrong is not a ban-worthy thing
<Phanes> neither is telling them about it
<Phanes> that's "hey, you were wrong about this, and kind of rude to the user, this is not working out"
<Phanes> which is also not bannable
<Phanes> but apparently what is bannable is "i look bad around this guy because he's fixing things im not"
<Phanes> so what i want someone to do after this ban is lifted is, tell me what issues im allowed to fix and what issues im not allowed to fix when im helping users
<Phanes> its not about 'prior history'.  it's not about 'what i said in pm'.  it's about the fact that this guy does not like competing influence and you are each and every one of you inclined to make sure he does not have to become a better operator.
<ikonia> in your pm
<Phanes> lift my ban and address your misbehaving oper
<Flannel> Alright, lets try to keep things factual.
<Flannel> Phanes: excuse me?
<Phanes> Flannel, sorry if it hurts to swallow, but the fact that i am even having to be having to address this instead of someone just being given the log and fixing the channel access list accordingly is justification for believing that.
<Flannel> Phanes: No, that's not how this works at all.
<Phanes> as a group you guys shouldn't have to be pressed like this to intervene during operator abuse issues
<Phanes> in your case i appreciate that you're at least trying to be impartial and look at it objectively, but, that should be the norm not the exception
<Flannel> Phanes: It is absolutely the norm.
<Phanes> yet here we are
<Flannel> Doing "the norm", yes.
<Phanes> if i recall the last time we went through this i had to pretend i was bringing in a canonical audit to get someone to even review the ban before it was lifted
<Flannel> Phanes: Operators are human, sometimes mistakes are made.  That's why we have an appeal process, to enable people to get a second opinion without it becoming a big production.
<Phanes> your appeal process does not result in action against operators
<Flannel> Yeah, actually, it does.  However, I am not going to debate the appeals process with you today.
<Phanes> because of this, your operators are able to get away with behaviours that necessitate the unmet purpose of the sig
<Phanes> if it were being met, this would not have gone so far
<Flannel> "so far" is "the first step", you realize that, don't you?
<Flannel> Look, at this point, I'm not comfortable resolving your ban today.
<Phanes> no the first step is me raising it to your attention two days ago warning you things like this would happen
<Phanes> and now here we are and you are still acting like this is normal and okay
<Flannel> So, please leave this channel and come back in at least 48 hours.  Then we can continue to discuss this #ubuntu ban, and hopefully resolve it.
<Phanes> and you wonder why users won't work with the bans
<Phanes> if the ban is set to 48 hours for a cool off ill honor that
<Phanes> that does not mean ill not want it addressed by sig as this operator is engaging in toxic behaviours and genuinely should not be exposed to the users
<Flannel> Phanes: I think a 48 hour cooling off window would benefit everyone, yes.  Please rejoin here in at least 48 hours and we'll continue.
<Phanes> so #ubuntu ban lifts in 48 hours?
<Flannel> No.
<Phanes> ok, then i can not honor it
<Flannel> You rejoin here in 48+ hours to continue the resolution of your ban.
<Flannel> I'm sorry, this is not a negotiation.
<Phanes> it is, as you do not decide what my network configuration looks like and can not enforce the ban without some degree of cooperation, which I'd like to give but only in reasonable context
<Flannel> I strongly advise you against evading your ban.  That usually reflects poorly on the ultimate outcome.
<Phanes> it seems ill have to anyway based on the disposition of the operator team
<Phanes> you can't just put necks on boots
<Flannel> Alright, as we have nothing else to discuss today, please part this channel.  I look forward to working with you again after 48 hours.
<Phanes> i mean you can, but some people won't let that work because they disagree with the principle
<Flannel> Have a nice day.
<Phanes> ok, just be aware, im back in #ubuntu
<Phanes> i have no intention of causing trouble
<Flannel> Have a nice day.
<Phanes> you too
<chu> Another threat though :(
<Phanes> I've threatened no one outside of a warning that any relevant PSAs will identify by legal name, which is not a threat if no one is doing anything wrong.
<Phanes> Simply calling something a threat doesn't make it so.  You're not the only party with policies.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-06
<k1l> Fafi> you know shit about linux
<k1l> this will not end well
<hggdh> gone
<k1l> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-07
<bazhang> munkygirl> yall need to calm down i just helped him you skids
<bazhang> oh skids
<bazhang> 'google it'
<bazhang> yeah thas so helpful
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (mices)
<Phanes> Mornin'.  Back for the 48 hour followup to continue discussions regarding recent retaliatory ban in #ubuntu.
<Phanes> I see that the ban is still in place but am going to provide good faith that this is resolved but some discussion is needed.
<Phanes> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Phanes called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Phanes> o/
<Phanes> must be bad timing.  ill come back in later.
<Phanes> Dave, ping
<Phanes> woof.  Dax
<dax> stand by, am waiting for a response from IRCC
<Phanes> ok
<Phanes> it's pretty dead in there, i wonder if saturday was the best day to try to talk this out
<dax> i'll get one of them, it just takes a few minutes (sorry for the delay)
<Phanes> you're fine.  hopefully they will be discussing this and not handing out some verdict where input was gathered in my absence sans rebuttal
<Flannel> Hi Phanes.
<Phanes> o/
<Phanes> you guys getting a cold snap too?  central ohio has turned into a roller skating rink
<Flannel> Not really, no.
<Phanes> below zero after windshield factor last night
<Flannel> Those windshields really are brutal.
<Phanes> lol
<Phanes> wind-chill
 * Phanes disables thaT
<Flannel> So, I've looked at all the relevant logs and I'm comfortable with removing your ban in #ubuntu as long as you avoid interacting with ikonia for a while.
<Phanes> I think that's appropriate.  Although this #LFS is pretty bothering.
<Flannel> You two have a bit of a history, and I think a period without all the banter would be healthy.
<Phanes> I'm unaware of the history if you know something I don't
<Phanes> besides LFS.  ikonia is a 'familiar' nick name
<Flannel> by 'history', I mean you and he are familiar with each other, and from what I've seen it's not a cooperative familiarity.
<Phanes> it's most certainly not
<Phanes> i am philosophically opposed to his administrative approach
<Flannel> But categorizing it isn't important.
<Phanes> these are places of learning
<Phanes> That said I still think after this is sorted out that re-evaluating the blacklisting factor as a violation of code of conduct merits some words.
<Flannel> Phanes: So, does that seem reasonable to you?
<Flannel> Phanes: Yes, that's a separate thing and I think it's important to keep them separate.
<Phanes> Agreed
<Flannel> Plus, that one is with the IRCC, and this one is just with me.
<Phanes> ok
<Flannel> As much as I try, I'm no good at being five people at the same time.
<Phanes> heh, try building a linux distro some time lol
<Phanes> it is surprisingly more stressful than it sounds
<Phanes> i've read more in this build out than all of the cs courses i took in school put together
<Flannel> Phanes: alright, I've removed your ban in #u.  Please go verify (join and say something) so we know it's successfully removed.
<Flannel> Try to keep #ubuntu to just support (which is always the goal for everyone), and avoid queries with ikonia, obviously.
<Phanes> i'd prefer to put him on ignore if that's workable
<Flannel> I think that would be fine.
<Phanes> still deciding on that as i should keep channels open for resolution in case he becomes reasonable about the ban
<Phanes> ok
<Phanes> im in
<Flannel> Great.  I think that does it then?
<Phanes> how do i follow up with this sig council thing, i am unfamiliar with your process
<Flannel> With my other hat on, we're still in internal discussions (it sometimes takes a while, since we're all on different schedules)
<Flannel> But I will keep you informed when we've wrapped those up.
<Phanes> nah thats fine.  despite irc's age these types of orgs are still evolving and growing.
<Phanes> it may be that there's just not a process yet for those kinds of things
<Phanes> alright.  thanks again.
<Flannel> No, there's a process.  We're following said process.  It's just not something that can be run to completion in 24 hours.
<Phanes> ok
<Flannel> Yep, thank you.
<k1l_> <stevwills> i just got banned by #archlinux :(
<k1l_> i dont understand the "i got banned in channel X so i will go to channel Y and tell them".
<valorie> asking for sympathy maybe
<k1l_> possibly. or to start something in the next channel. or to get people join the old channel and look at whats going on.
<bazhang> I want to go there for help, but I got banned so I come here
<ikonia> he was just being silly, I suspect he's young, trying to be "noobs are silly they run commands like rm -rf /"
<ikonia> got warned not to post that sort of thing, and posted two other dangerous commands with "lol" style attitude
<k1l_> he just posted the "girl dropped out of college because of using ubuntu" youtube url.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-08
<k1l_> second time now <Dreaman> k1l_ and is a jocke
<elky> pretty sure they're saying that the sofware center thing is a joke, not you.
<ubottu> dax called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-team ()
<dax> alrighty, for posterity/logging:
<dax> 02:14 < dax> Assuming no objections, I am going to ban *[m]!*@gateway/shell/matrix.org/*
<dax> 02:14 < dax> Q: why? A: because over 300 clients quit/rejoin whenever the matrix IRC gateway goes down, and most of them have been abandoned for months (the matrix.org folks don't purge old connections at all)
<dax> 02:14 < dax> Q: why [m]? A: it's the default suffix for matrix users, and any who really want to be in the channel still can change it (and are presumably not as likely to abandon their clients)
<dax> 02:14 < dax> Q: how do they change it? A: click the @appservice-irc:matrix.org "user" on the user list, then click Start new chat, then it starts a new two "person" chat with you and the matrix bot that interfaces with the matrix-irc gateway, then you type !nick newnickhere
<dax> 02:14 < dax> Q: why did you just call ops A: because i'm about to ban 300 people and would kind of like to be sure that's a good idea first :P
<dax> 02:17 < dax> Q: why not banforward? A: the matrix client can't handle forwards. the IRC user will forward, but they won't get any messages or see themselves as in there
<dax> this is now done, and I'll be linking to the log of this in BT for future reference
<dax> @comment 75326 see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/08/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<ubottu> Comment added.
<dax> @duration 75326 365y
<ubottu> 75326 will be removed after 365 years.
<Flannel> You could've just not set a duration, you know.
<dax> as I understand it, bans without durations get automatically whined about at least once
<dax> also it's funnier this way
<bazhang> we so need a 'irc ain't mickey d's drive-thru' factoid
<bazhang> for the very impatient
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-03
<Blade> remove my bann in ubuntu
<Blade> i am Dreaman
<Blade> this i secand nickname
<hggdh> Blade: so, we ask again: are you going to behave according to the IRC guidelines?
<Blade> evry one week ask
<Blade> 2 months bann
<hggdh> Blade: asking every one week will not help. Please answer my question
<Blade> hggdh  i joint easy
<Blade> this is not good idea
<Blade> join and ask
<Blade> normal
<Blade> joint
<wxl> if i may, Blade, you have two choices:
<wxl> 1. answer yes to the question and make sure that you do it
<wxl> 2. do anything else and be completely and totally ignored
<Blade> remove bann and mute mute me
<wxl> *anything*
<Blade> normal
<wxl> ok, you've chosen #2
<hggdh> Blade: the ban will NOT be removed as of now. Please /part the channel, and ONLY return when you are willing to talk with us.
<Blade> ok thanks
<wxl> …or rather when you're willing to say that you agree to behave according to the IRC guidelines.
<hggdh> @mark #ubuntu-ops Dreaman
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @comment 77462 again did not remove the ban; user still refuses to answer our questions.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<hggdh> we would probably profit from having someone speaking his native language (whatever that is)
<wxl> as was said before, he's perfectly capable of understanding english well enough to answer a yes/no question
<hggdh> still, bnefit of doubt, and all...
<dax> bulgarian
<ubottu> wxl called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<dax> handled ^
<wxl> thx dax
<dax> weird, didn't even touch #ubuntu this time
<hggdh> also hit #ubuntu-arm
<hggdh> dax: perhaps Sigyn could also be deployed on #u-arm?
<dax> oh, i'm even in there and didn't notice
<dax> oh, i see why
<dax> hggdh: no it didn't, that was yesterday
<hggdh> yep, looked at the dates (finally). But it probably could get Sigyn, anyway.
<dax> ubottu: ops-#kubuntu-offtopic s/tsimpson/tsimpson, genii, acheronuk/
<ubottu> dax: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dax> ubottu: ops-#kubuntu-offtopic =~ s/tsimpson/tsimpson, genii, acheronuk/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<genii> dax: Thanks. Work is busy today
<dax> np
<dax> !kpti is <reply> The Linux community is working on a patchset for a hardening technique named KPTI that addresses recently-disclosed issues in Intel processors. Once finished, updates containing this patchset will be released through the normal Ubuntu security update process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn if you are interested in receiving all Ubuntu security update notifications.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !kaiser is <alias> kpti
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<ikonia> :(
<dax> technical disclosure for the above just came out: https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2018/01/reading-privileged-memory-with-side.html
<dax> according to -discuss, Ubuntu (and other distros') kernel configs mean that PoC #2 in there affects AMD on Ubuntu too
<wxl> luckily the fix is in 4.15rc6, the same kernel we're suggesting to fix computers affected by the Intel SPI bug that hit 17.10
<dax> i assume from mainline PPA?
<wxl> yup
<wxl> so i imagine the goal will be try to release 18.04 with it
<dax> yeah, 18.04's targeting 4.15
<ikonia> thats interesting, its only referencing xeons as test platforms
<ikonia> and haswell
<wxl> the patches for the KPTI fix are so freaking huge it's probably not even worth backporting
<dax> ikonia: it affects others, that's just the hardware they tested with
<ikonia> yeah, but I'm curious to how wide the offical range is
<dax> ikonia: ah
<ikonia> I'd not considered (yet) the range of products it would impact
<wxl> https://lwn.net/Articles/742744
<dax> !spectre is <alias> kpti
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !meltdown is <alias> kpti
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !kpti =~ s#$# For more information on the relevant bugs, see https://spectreattack.com/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !kpti =~ s/Intel/most modern/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<wxl> maybe add one for kaiser and that it's called kpti now? :)
<dax> kaiser's already an alias to it, kpti is mentioned in the factoid already
<dax> !kpti
<ubottu> The Linux community is working on a patchset for a hardening technique named KPTI that addresses recently-disclosed issues in most modern processors. Once finished, updates containing this patchset will be released through the normal Ubuntu security update process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn if you are interested in receiving all Ubuntu security update notifications. For more information on the relevant bugs, see https://spectreattack.com/
<wxl> what about the other names they proposed? XD
<dax> no.
<wxl> i don't know. user address space separation is pretty good.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-04
<dax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<dax> !kpti is <reply> Spectre and Meltdown are recently-disclosed security issues that affect most processors. | General information at https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu-specific information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | Ubuntu Security Notices will be released when patches are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<ubottu> But kpti already means something else!
<dax> !no, kpti is <reply> Spectre and Meltdown are recently-disclosed security issues that affect most processors. They are mitigated using a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General information at https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu-specific information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | Ubuntu Security Notices will be released when patched kernels are
<dax> available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ugh, line length limit
<dax> !no, kpti is <reply> Spectre and Meltdown are recently-disclosed security issues that affect most processors. mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) specific info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<dax> !
<dax> !no, kpti is <reply> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors. mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors. mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<dax> \o/
<dax> !kpti =~ s/processors./processors,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> ^ looking at
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-05
<dax> ubottu: kpti =~ s#https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown#http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<dax> ubottu: kpti =~ s#https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown#http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<dax> On a random note, 17.04 goes EOL this month. Hopefully after this stuff is patched :|
<ikonia> pineapplelover = problem user
<ikonia> (or has done in the past)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-06
<tsimonq2> Yo
<tsimonq2> Can I get a hand?
<tsimonq2> RAI in #ubuntu-google is trolling
<tsimonq2> I asked him to leave and he has not.
<tsimonq2> I'm going to leave here, I need to work on some stuff and then go to bed, but feel free to PM with any questions or if you want me back in here
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<JackFrost> ACL isn't ideal.
<ikonia> what the devil is #ubuntu-google about ?
<JackFrost> For Google Code-In, which used to be "Summer of Code" IIRC.
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (zukunf posting malicious stuff)
<dax> 17.04 goes EOL on Jan 13th ( https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000227.html ), and will not get Meltdown patches
<dax> and for those of us on Linode, new kernels got pushed for the VM guest side of things, and they're continuing to work on plans for VM host changes
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-07
<tsimonq2> Anyone around to chat about RAI in #ubuntu-google?
<tsimonq2> (Well, anyone who's op there, ofc :) )
<tsimonq2> I'll stick around here for the next ~ 30 mins I guess
<tsimonq2> The tl;dr is that he seems to be a troll that should be banned.
<tsimonq2> *sigh* I hate to be That Guy who triggers it, but I'll do an !ops there soon if nobody seems to be around...
<JackFrost> The technically accurate operator channel for that one defaults to #ubuntu-irc, though I doubt the other op there is around either.
<tsimonq2> Oh, hey, someone :)
<tsimonq2> JackFrost: Alright, but do you have access to do something about it yourself?
<JackFrost> Nope.
<dax> ( specifically: anything mentioned in either list on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope is here, rest are #ubuntu-irc. though we're not hugely inconvenienced by it )
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<tsimonq2> Good to know.
<JackFrost> dax: jose is there, only reason I bothered.
<tsimonq2> As a side note, how would I apply to get OP access there?
<dax> talk to jose, he has founder access
<tsimonq2> Alright, will do.
<dax> oh, balloons and popey could do it too
<dax> (and since I'm being educational tonight, I found that out with /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-google list. people who can assign +o have either +F or +f+o in the list on the right side)
<tsimonq2> Oh, TIL.
<tsimonq2> (I see nobody's kicked me in here, while I'm only OP in two fairly low volume channels, am I cool to idle in here, or would #ubuntu-irc be better?)
<el> the fewer in here the better tbh
<tsimonq2> Alright
<tsimonq2> I'll exit, y'all know where to find me :)
<tsimonq2> o/
#ubuntu-ops 2018-12-31
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !esm is Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !nvidia is For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !blog is Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: https://blog.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !insights is delete please
<hggdh> !esm is Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<ubottu> But esm already means something else!
<hggdh> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<hggdh> !no esm is <reply> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> !insights
<ubottu> Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: http://insights.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<hggdh> !no insights is <reply> Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: http://blog.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> !blog is <alias> insights
<ubottu> I'll remember that, hggdh
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-01
<SlidingHorn> Just a heads up that I think you possibly might be needed soon to deal with uid338358@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-worhfpkbbtfdtxsg -
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-02
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu (sassle)
<teward> who on the ops team is actually **alive** right now?
<sassle> hi
<sassle> I have a 25 dollar gift certificate for j c penny
<sassle> and for that im asking 50 dollars
<sassle> the name is anite handjob
<sassle> anita*
<sassle> actually can you just forward the number
<hggdh> sassle: well, then, I only have one option. You already have been quieted in #ubuntu, now you are nearing a ban
<sassle> forward to mr eaton loads
<sassle> thanks
<hggdh> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-05
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, diogenes_ said: ubottu, is not a human being, it is a robot
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-06
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (Haunted330)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Haunted330 said: !ops everything is good.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-12-31
<PottyTheShitter> !staff
<PottyTheShitter> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-03
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !nomodeset is <reply> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !acpi_osi is <reply> If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
